# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  ΕΡΤ Τέλος εποχής;

## hurt30

Λίγες ώρες πριν από το τέλος; 
Θα ήθελα τις σκέψεις σας...

----------


## hurt30

http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2013/06/1938-2013.html

----------

SRF (11-06-13)

----------


## lepouras

κάτι που θα έπρεπε να είμαστε όλοι ευτυχείς που το έχουμε αλλά με την συνήθη πρακτική ξεφτιλισματος (βλέπε ΟΤΕ, ΔΕΗ, Ολυμπιακή και σύντομα ΕΥΔΑΠ αν δεν έγινε ήδη)με κύρια ευθύνη των διοικούντων και λοιποί πολιτικοί(με ή χωρίς την ευθύνη τον υπαλλήλων ), μας κάνανε να νιώθουμε χαρούμενοι(ίσως κάποτε να κλάψουμε) που θα βάλει λουκέτο.

----------

billisj (12-06-13), 

Τρελος Επιστημονας... (12-06-13), 

SRF (11-06-13)

----------


## takhs764

αδερφε μας πουλανε και το ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ειναι οτι βαζουν τους ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ να κατηγορουν καποιους αλλους ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ καλυνυχτα Ε Λ Λ Α Δ Α ΣΕ ΛΑΤΡΕΥΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΠΑΛΙ

----------

billisj (12-06-13)

----------


## SRF

Όταν Η ΧΟΥΝΤΑ κλείνει ΕΝ ΜΙΑ ΝΥΚΤΙ το ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΣΟ που δεν ανήκει ιδιοκτησιακά σε αυτήν... και ως εκ τούτου είναι ΕΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙ και ΑΝΕΞΕΛΕΓΚΤΟ αν αύριο πχ προχωρήσουν σε ευθεία ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΔΟΣΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΕΔΑΦΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΙΑΣ... τότε σημαίνει ότι το ΤΕΛΟΣ του ξεπουλήματος ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΓΕΝΟΚΤΟΝΙΑΣ των Ελλήων είναι ΕΝΤΟΣ των πυλών πλέον!!! 
Καληνύκτα... ΕΛΛΑΣ!!!  :Sad:

----------

A--15 (11-06-13), 

billisj (12-06-13), 

Spirtos (12-06-13)

----------


## hurt30

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι έχουμε ένα μοναδικό τρόπο να τα κάνουμε όλα μπάχαλο.
Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι ήταν καμμία μνημονιακή απαίτηση η ΕΡΤ να κλήσει μέσα σε μια νύχτα.
Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως πιό άσχημο είναι το πως θα κλείσει (αν κλείσει τελικά) παρά το ότι κλείνει τελικά. 
Δεν θα έπρεπε να βγει ο Σαμαράς τουλάχιστον να τα βάψει μαύρα, να ρίξει λίγο δάκρυ (αλλά Ισπανία, Ιρλανδία και Κύπρο) κάτι έστω για τα προσχήματα... Έχει στείλει και τα ΜΑΤ να φυλάξουν τους χώρους... Καλά έχουμε αντοχές σαν κοινωνία πια;

Προβληματίζομαι με τα μυαλά των διοικούντων... Έχουμε λαλλήσει ομαδικά;
Από την άλλη οι δύο εταίροι της κυβέρνησης θα κάνουν κάτι; Ποιός εκβιάζει ποιόν;

Λέτε να ζήλεψε τον Ερντογάν;

----------

billisj (12-06-13)

----------


## manolena

Άσχημο.... Πολύ άσχημο αυτό... Πιο πολύ άσχημος είναι ο τρόπος αυτής της κατ' επίφασιν Δημοκρατίας, που με "πράξεις" νομοθετικού περιεχομένου -βλέπε αυτοκρατορικά ή μονοκρατορικά χρυσόβουλα, ενός ανδρός βούληση- τρόπος που φέρνει στο σκοτάδι του αυταρχισμού (για να μην πώ τίποτε χειρότερο) ένα έθνος ολόκληρο.

Αλλά, αν αυτά τα μαύρα σχέδια ευοδωθούν και το επόμενο δίμηνο έρθει ο λογαριασμός της ΔΕΗ με ΕΡΤ μέσα, δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να μπουκάρω με μπουλντοζάκι Bobcat στα γραφεία της;

----------

billisj (12-06-13)

----------


## thomasdriver

Οι ανθρωποι της ΕΡΤ και μιλαω βασικα για τους τεχνικους ειναι κατα 99% διαμαντια.Ομως υπαρχει και αυτο το αναθεματισμενο 1% που κανει ολη τη ζημια. Και σας το λεει ενας ανθρωπος που στο παρελθον συνεργαζομουν με την ΕΡΤ.  Καποτε μου εστειλαν πισω γραμμενη εκπομπη ( κονσερβα οπως λεγεται) σε ταινια ιντσας ....οι παλιοτεροι θα την θυμουνται, διοτι ο ηχος ηταν γραμμενος στο καναλι 2 και ο τεχνικος ??????  δεν μπορουσε να το γυρισει στο καναλι 1 γιατι ηξερε να πατα μονο το PLAY. Αυτο το αναφερω για να δειτε ποσοι τετοιοι ασχετοι .....κοματοσκυλα υπαρχουν μεσα στην ΕΡΤ που μαζι με τους πολλους αχρηστους διοικητικους,εφεραν ενα απο τα καλυτερα καναλια της χωρας σε αυτη την κατασταση. Για να μην αναφερθω και στην κομπινα του MPEG-2 που αφου εφαγαν μερικα εκατομμυρια αποφασισαν να εγκαταστησουν το MPEG-4  ......ο εξοπλισμος στο υπογειο για ανακυκλωση.
 Τελος παντων ο λαος μας λεει...μαζι με τα ξερα καιγονται και τα χλωρα... κριμα στις οικογενειες των ανθρωπων αυτων αλλα καποια στιγμη εδω θα κατεληγε η ιστορια γιατι τοσα χρονια δεν βρεθηκε καποιος να βαλει μια ταξη....αυτααααααα.

----------

angel_grig (11-06-13), 

billisj (12-06-13), 

geronimo (12-06-13), 

ggr (11-06-13), 

JOHNY+ (11-06-13), 

Marc (12-06-13), 

Σταύρος Απο (12-06-13), 

shoco (12-06-13), 

SV1EDG (13-06-13), 

Tsitoglou (12-06-13)

----------


## hurt30

Από τα κανάλια ακούγεται ότι όσο θα είναι κλειστή δεν θα εισπράτεται τέλος υπέρ ΕΡΤ. Βέβαια να δω ποιός θα καλύψει το μέρος του τέλους που πάει υπερ του ΛΑΗΓΕ και του Γενικού Προυπολογισμού του Κράτους...

----------

billisj (12-06-13)

----------


## leosedf

Καλά χαλαρώστε δεν μας πήραν και την πόλη, σίγουρα πρέπει να έχουμε μάτια ανοιχτά αλλά είχε παραγίνει και κάποτε θα γινόταν και αυτό.
Δεν πίστευα σε τέτοιο βαθμό βέβαια, έλεγα θα κάνουν τίποτα για να κλείσουν στόματα μόνο και ΟΚ.

----------

billisj (12-06-13)

----------


## rama

Επιτέλους τέλος για τους άχρηστους. Μακάρι να γίνει ένα καλό κανάλι στη θέση του, με ένα κλάσμα του κόστους.
Οι υπάλληλοι πάντως όλοι έχουν άλλες δουλειές, και η ΕΡΤ είναι (ήταν) το σιγουράκι τους.
Να χέσω τη eurovision, τις εξωτερικές παραγωγές από τους ίδιους τους υπαλλήλους, τη λούφα, τα χρυσαφικά της Στάη, και όλους τους άχρηστους. Ανοχή τέλος. Κοίτα να δείς που μπορεί να ψηφίσω και Σαμαρά.

----------


## ezizu

> Από τα κανάλια ακούγεται ότι όσο θα είναι κλειστή δεν θα εισπράτεται τέλος υπέρ ΕΡΤ. Βέβαια να δω ποιός θα καλύψει το μέρος του τέλους που πάει υπερ του ΛΑΗΓΕ και του Γενικού Προυπολογισμού του Κράτους...



Αυτό είναι το μόνο εύκολο για αυτή την <<δημοκρατική>> κυβέρνηση. Θα εφεύρει άλλο ένα χαράτσι......έτσι απλά.

----------


## leosedf

Τώρα θα τους δεις που θα τσιρίζουν και θα χτυπιούνται στα άλλα κανάλια μαζί με τους πουλημένους δημοσιογράφους.

----------


## mariosm

Εδω και πολλα χρονια ο επιλογος σε καθε κειμενο "αγανακτισμενου ελληνα" ηταν η φραση "Γιατι να πληρωνω ΕΡΤ αφου δεν θελω να βλεπω;". Αυτη η φραση αφορουσε ετησια δαπανη 50 ευρω. 
Τωρα ολοι κλαψουριζουν σε blogs και καναλια γιατι σταματαει η ΕΡΤ. 
Ναι ειρθε η ωρα επιτελους να γινει και αυτο. 
Οπως σταματησαν μετα απο χρονια ολοι να περιμενουν στους προθαλαμους κομματικων γραφειων διορισμο σε μια "θεσουλα" στην Ολυμπιακη, τωρα θα σταματησουν και για την ΕΡΤ.
Το τελευταιο κομμουνιστικο καθεστως της Ευρωπης γκρεμιζεται σιγα σιγα μεσα σε τονους λασπης.

----------


## lepouras

> Το τελευταιο κομμουνιστικο καθεστως της Ευρωπης γκρεμιζεται σιγα σιγα μεσα σε τονους λασπης.



 :Confused1: ?????????

----------


## jami

Φίλε Μάριε μάλλον έχεις εμμονή με τους κομμουνιστές και τους βλέπεις συνέχεια μπροστά σου.Έχεις μπερδευτεί μου φαίνεται...

----------


## yanis

είναι αυτοκτονία για μια Χώρα (που θέλει να είναι ανεξάρτητη) να κλείνει το μέσο επικοινωνίας με τους πολίτες της και να δίνει χώρο στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια (που χρωστάνε στο κράτος δε ξέρω πόσα) να "κανονίζουν" αυτή την επικοινωνία και την ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ (την πολύ αντικειμενική). 
δέ δουλεύω στην ερτ δεν έχω κανένα συγγενή στην ερτ  δεν ανοίκω σε  κανένα κόμμα αλλα πιστεύω πως δέν είναι αυτή η λύση του προβλήματος και η κίνηση αυτή βρωμάει άσχημα.
επίσης πιστεύω πως μια συγχρονη χώρα για να είναι *ανεξάρτητη* πρέπει να έχει το δικό της ΝΕΡΟ το δικό της ΡΕΥΜΑ το δικό της ΜΕΣΟ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗΣ και το δικό της ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ.

----------

bchris (11-06-13), 

billisj (12-06-13), 

SRF (11-06-13)

----------


## mariosm

> Φίλε Μάριε μάλλον έχεις εμμονή με τους κομμουνιστές και τους βλέπεις συνέχεια μπροστά σου



Γιατι φιλε Δημητρη εισαι κομμουνιστης και το καταλαβες αμεσως;

Εικοσιτρια χρονια βρισκομαι στον ιδιωτικο τομεα και λογω του ειδους της δουλειας μου εχω αμεση και προσωπικη αντιληψη για τον τροπο λειτουργιας της ΕΡΤ οσο και του παλιου ΟΤΕ.
Αν θελεις μπορω να αρχισω να γραφω "σεντονια" για το πως δουλευουνε ακομα πολλοι σε δημοσιες υπηρεσιες τυπου ΕΡΤ.
Θυμιζουν παρα πολυ την οργανωση των αξεχαστων καθεστωτων της ανατολικης Ευρωπης.

----------


## vasilllis

αναμικτα συναισθηματα!!!!
τελικα ολοι πρεπει να περασουμε απο μια καρεκλα ψυχολογου


ΑΡΑΓΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ ΤΗ΅ΒΟΥΛΗΣ?

----------


## dim3945

> Καλά χαλαρώστε δεν μας πήραν και την πόλη, σίγουρα πρέπει να έχουμε μάτια ανοιχτά αλλά είχε παραγίνει και κάποτε θα γινόταν και αυτό.
> Δεν πίστευα σε τέτοιο βαθμό βέβαια, έλεγα θα κάνουν τίποτα για να κλείσουν στόματα μόνο και ΟΚ.



αυτό μου θυμίζει το '' ΌΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ''   :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## dim3945

> ΑΡΑΓΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ ΤΗ΅ΒΟΥΛΗΣ?



το κανάλι της βουλής άχρηστο είναι ας το κλείσουν
δεν ήμουν δημόσιος υπάλληλος πότε και ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ να γίνω αλλά επειδή ξέρω πως είναι να είσαι άνεργος αρκετά χρόνια τώρα , με ενοχλεί να βλέπω + 2500 ανέργους ετσι επειδή κάποιος έχει βολευτεί σε μια ΘΕΣΗ

----------


## lepouras

> Γιατι φιλε Δημητρη εισαι κομμουνιστης και το καταλαβες αμεσως;
> 
> Εικοσιτρια χρονια βρισκομαι στον ιδιωτικο τομεα και λογω του ειδους της δουλειας μου εχω αμεση και προσωπικη αντιληψη για τον τροπο λειτουργιας της ΕΡΤ οσο και του παλιου ΟΤΕ.
> Αν θελεις μπορω να αρχισω να γραφω "σεντονια" για το πως δουλευουνε ακομα πολλοι σε δημοσιες υπηρεσιες τυπου ΕΡΤ.
> Θυμιζουν παρα πολυ την οργανωση των αξεχαστων καθεστωτων της ανατολικης Ευρωπης.



και που κολλάει το κομουνιστικό σε μια χώρα που ΔΕΝ είχε ποτέ, και τις εν λόγο υπηρεσίες τις διαχωρίζονταν μη κομουνιστικά κόμματα αλλά αντίθετα ψευτοσοσιαλιστικά και κατά ακρίβεια καπιταλιστικά. 
οπότε μάλλον είναι η εμμονή σου. 
εκτός αν το Ε της ΕΡΤ σε παραπεμπτει στο σφυροδρέπανο του Περισσού με μερικές προεκτασουλες :Lol:

----------


## sakisr

Δυστυχως η πολιτικη ''αλητεια'' καποιων και η οσφυοκαμψια τους να πραγματοποιησουν απολυσεις (αυτες μαλλον ηταν οι απολυσεις που ειχαν αναγγειλει για το καλοκαιρι του ΄13) βρηκε προσφορο εδαφος στην ΕΡΤ.Μπορει να λεγαμε τα μυρια-οσα για το οργιο των προσληψεων και το δημοσιο φαγοποτι, ΑΛΛΑ δε πετας στο δρομο 2.656 υπαλληλους σε μια νυχτα και μαλιστα χωρις να το περασεις απο τη βουλη.Και οπως ανεφερε παραπανω και ο Θωμας (αν δε κανω λαθος) για το 1% την πληρωνει το 99% που δουλευε καθε μερα και νυχτα σε οποιεσδηποτε συνθηκες για να εχουμε Δημοσια Τηλεοραση.
Και να μη τρεφουμε αυταπατες...Τα λαμογια δεν προκειται να χασουν τη δουλεια τους.Οι νοικοκυραιοι και οι απλοι εργαζομενοι θα τη χασουν.Τι να πουν στο φιλαρακι μου που με κρυο, ζεστη, βροχη και χιονια ανεβαινε μια ολοκληρη εβδομαδα στο Παγγαιο για να ειναι παντα σε λειτουργια οι αναμεταδοτες και να βλεπει ολη η Ανατολικη Μακεδονια και Θρακη σωστη εικονα?????????????Αισχος!

----------

SRF (11-06-13), 

thanasisvr (12-06-13)

----------


## antonis_p

> Λίγες ώρες πριν από το τέλος; 
> Θα ήθελα τις σκέψεις σας...



Θα κλείσει και θα ανοίξει ξανά με ελάχιστο προσωπικό και ελάχιστους μισθούς.





> Λέτε να ζήλεψε τον Ερντογάν;



Εδώ η υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα χαίρεται που δεν θα πληρώνει (αυτό είναι το τυράκι) την ΕΡΤ στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## jami

Ναι φίλε μου,είμαι κομμουνιστής. Αλλα αν είδες βελτίωση στη ζωή σου απο την ιδιωτικοποίηση του ΟΤΕ,ΔΕΗ,ΟΛΠ,ΕΥΔΑΠ,ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΗ ΑΕΡΟΠΟΡΙΑ τότε εντάξει.Θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις οτι για τις διοικήσεις των ΔΕΚΟ δεν είναι υπεύθυνοι οι εργαζόμενοι,αλλα οι κυβερνήσεις.Οπότε η τακτική των εκάστοτε ΔΕΚΟ είναι η τακτική των κυβερνήσεων.Μην μου πείς οτι το ΚΚΕ διόρισε στις ΔΕΚΟ,γιατί αν ήταν έτσι θα είχε ποσοστό 80% στις εκλογές!!Έτσι;

----------


## leosedf

Βέβαια τώρα έλεγαν στην ΕΡΤ ότι γίνονται συγκεντρώσεις συμπαράστασης  και στη Θεσσαλονίκη και αλλού αλλά "ακουω" ότι οι συγκεντρώσεις έχουν πάει στα σπίτια τους εδώ και ένα μισάωρο.

----------


## hurt30

> Εδώ η υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα χαίρεται που δεν θα πληρώνει (αυτό είναι το τυράκι) την ΕΡΤ στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ.



Δεν το είπα σωστά. Εννοούσα λέτε να ζήλεψε: "το αποφασίζω και διατάσσω" του Ερντογάν;

----------


## dim3945

αν δεν έχεις κατανάλωση πάνω από κάποιες Kwh δεν σου το χρεώνουν το τέλος της ερτ στο λογαριασμό

----------


## hurt30

> αν δεν έχεις κατανάλωση πάνω από κάποιες Kwh δεν σου το χρεώνουν το τέλος της ερτ στο λογαριασμό



Δεν είναι αλήθεια αυτό.

----------


## sakisr

Καλο θα ηταν σε ενα θεμα που λεμε τη γνωμη μας να μη δημιουργουνται αντιπαραθεσεις.Αυτη την ωρα το θεμα δεν ειναι οι πολιτικες τοποθετησεις του στυλ τι θα εκανε το καθε κομμα, αλλα ολοι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι που εχοντας μια μονιμη εργασια, και εχοντας κανει ενα οικογενειακο προγραμματισμο κινδυνευουν να βρεθουν στο δρομο.Νομιζω οτι αυτος ειναι ενας καλος λογος να ταρακουνηθουμε και να βγουμε και μεις στο δρομο διπλα τους, οχι για να υποστηριξουμε την ευρυτερη εννοια ΕΡΤ σαν κατι που ισως κοστιζει λεφτα στην Ελλαδα, αλλα τον εργαζομενο που αγωνια για το μελλον του και το μελλον των παιδιων του.

----------


## atlaspc

> αν δεν έχεις κατανάλωση πάνω από κάποιες Kwh δεν σου το χρεώνουν το τέλος της ερτ στο λογαριασμό



Το χρεώνεσαι κανονικότατα ειτε εκαψες ρεύμα είτε οχι.
Αλλα μην χερεσται δεν θα βγει απο τους λογαριασμούς αν κλεισει η ΕΡΤ

----------


## dim3945

> Δεν είναι αλήθεια αυτό.



επειδή έχω το σπίτι του παπου το οποίο είναι κλειστό άλλα το ρεύμα δεν το κόψαμε τότε που πέθανε οι περισσότεροι λογαριασμοί που έρχονται όταν είναι 1-3 Kwh δεν έχει μέσα το τέλος της ερτ

----------


## atlaspc

> Καλο θα ηταν σε ενα θεμα που λεμε τη γνωμη μας να μη δημιουργουνται αντιπαραθεσεις.Αυτη την ωρα το θεμα δεν ειναι οι πολιτικες τοποθετησεις του στυλ τι θα εκανε το καθε κομμα, αλλα ολοι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι που εχοντας μια μονιμη εργασια, και εχοντας κανει ενα οικογενειακο προγραμματισμο κινδυνευουν να βρεθουν στο δρομο.Νομιζω οτι αυτος ειναι ενας καλος λογος να ταρακουνηθουμε και να βγουμε και μεις στο δρομο διπλα τους, οχι για να υποστηριξουμε την ευρυτερη εννοια ΕΡΤ σαν κατι που ισως κοστιζει λεφτα στην Ελλαδα, αλλα τον εργαζομενο που αγωνια για το μελλον του και το μελλον των παιδιων του.



Αγαπητέ Σάκη σε ενημερώνω πως πρίν απο αυτούς εχουν χασει τις δουλιές τους χιλιάδες ανθρωποι που πραγματικά δουλεύαν και δεν έξιναν τα @ρχίδι@ τους. 
Απο τους 2700 της ΕΡΤ είμαι σίγουρος οτι οι 2000 τα έξιναν και πολοί απο αυτούς τα είχανε ματώσει απο το πολλύ ξύσιμο.

----------


## leosedf

> Καλο θα ηταν σε ενα θεμα που λεμε τη γνωμη μας να μη δημιουργουνται αντιπαραθεσεις.Αυτη την ωρα το θεμα δεν ειναι οι πολιτικες τοποθετησεις του στυλ τι θα εκανε το καθε κομμα, αλλα ολοι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι που εχοντας μια μονιμη εργασια, και εχοντας κανει ενα οικογενειακο προγραμματισμο κινδυνευουν να βρεθουν στο δρομο.Νομιζω οτι αυτος ειναι ενας καλος λογος να ταρακουνηθουμε και να βγουμε και μεις στο δρομο διπλα τους, οχι για να υποστηριξουμε την ευρυτερη εννοια ΕΡΤ σαν κατι που ισως κοστιζει λεφτα στην Ελλαδα, αλλα τον εργαζομενο που αγωνια για το μελλον του και το μελλον των παιδιων του.



Καλώς ήλθαν στο κλάμπ.

----------


## antonis_p

> Αγαπητέ Σάκη σε ενημερώνω πως πρίν απο αυτούς εχουν χασει τις δουλιές τους χιλιάδες ανθρωποι που πραγματικά δουλεύαν και δεν έξιναν τα @ρχίδι@ τους. 
> Απο τους 2700 της ΕΡΤ είμαι σίγουρος οτι οι 2000 τα έξιναν και πολοί απο αυτούς τα είχανε ματώσει απο το πολλύ ξύσιμο.



Μέχρι σήμερα έβγαιναν στον αέρα πολλά προγράμματα στο ραδιόφωνο και την τηλεόραση σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Δεν θα έβγαιναν αν αυτό που έγραψες ίσχυε.

Έχω βρεθεί στο εξωτερικό για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα και ήταν πολύ σημαντικό να ακούω τα προγράμματα της Ελληνικής Ραδιοφωνίας. Δεν είχα άλλη επιλογή. Αυτό δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει αν αρκετοί δεν δούλευαν.

----------


## rama

Στον ιδιωτικό τομέα κάθε μέρα απολύονται πάνω από χίλια άτομα, ως το τίμημα της διατήρησης της ιερής αγελάδας που λέγεται δημόσιο. Και πολλοί περισσότεροι, όπως εγώ, δουλεύουν χωρίς να πληρώνονται και με αμφίβολες προοπτικές οτι θα πληρωθούν ή οτι θα διατηρηθούν οι θέσεις εργασίας τους. Οχι λοιπόν, δεν θα κλάψω για τους διπλοθεσίτες της ΕΡΤ, που τους πληρώνω αδρά χωρίς να μου προσφέρουν τίποτα. Το τζάμπα τελείωσε

----------


## atlaspc

> Μέχρι σήμερα έβγαιναν στον αέρα πολλά προγράμματα στο ραδιόφωνο και την τηλεόραση σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Δεν θα έβγαιναν αν αυτό που έγραψες ίσχυε.
> 
> Έχω βρεθεί στο εξωτερικό για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα και ήταν πολύ σημαντικό να ακούω τα προγράμματα της Ελληνικής Ραδιοφωνίας. Δεν είχα άλλη επιλογή. Αυτό δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει αν αρκετοί δεν δούλευαν.



Εγώ δεν είπα για όλους αλλα για ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό, και σίγουρα καποιοι δουλεύαν μεσα στην ΕΡΤ αυτοι που είχαν προσληφθεί για να δουλεύουν, και όχι αυτοί που προσελύφθησαν απο ρουσφέτια.

----------


## antonis_p

> Στον ιδιωτικό τομέα κάθε μέρα απολύονται πάνω από χίλια άτομα, ως το τίμημα της διατήρησης της ιερής αγελάδας που λέγεται δημόσιο. Και πολλοί περισσότεροι, όπως εγώ, δουλεύουν χωρίς να πληρώνονται και με αμφίβολες προοπτικές οτι θα πληρωθούν ή οτι θα διατηρηθούν οι θέσεις εργασίας τους. Οχι λοιπόν, δεν θα κλάψω για τους διπλοθεσίτες της ΕΡΤ, που τους πληρώνω αδρά χωρίς να μου προσφέρουν τίποτα. Το τζάμπα τελείωσε



Η ιερή αγελάδα κρατούσε ζωντανό τον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Αφού χτυπήθηκε το δημόσιο (και χάρηκαν όπως σήμερα πολλοί) είδε τα απόνερα ο ιδιωτικός τομέας.





> Εγώ δεν είπα για όλους αλλα για ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό, και σίγουρα καποιοι δουλεύαν μεσα στην ΕΡΤ αυτοι που είχαν προσληφθεί για να δουλεύουν, και όχι αυτοί που προσελύφθησαν απο ρουσφέτια.



Άρα η λύση δεν είναι να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ αλλά να απομακρυνθούν αυτοί που πληρώνονται χωρίς να εργάζονται.

----------


## Arnoldone

Ένα φεγγάρι, δούλευα στο catering της Ολυμπιακής σαν εποχικός και μου έλεγαν εκεί οι παλιοί, ότι τους καλούς καιρούς έρχονταν να πιάσουν πρωινή βάρδια  (07:00 με 15:00) μετά απο μπουζούκια και πηγαίναν πίσω σε μια αποθήκη και κοιμόντουσαν όλη ημέρα, μέχρι τη λήξη της βάρδιας ...!Όποιος βολεύεται τώρα ,θα το πληρώσουν τα παιδιά του ή τα εγγόνια του, αυτός είναι νόμος ! Απο κει και πέρα για να μη συμβαίνει αυτό, μάλλον θα πρέπει να ισχύουν πράματα που δε θα είναι εύγευστα, στους πολίτες κάθε κράτους...

----------


## leosedf

Και μόλις τώρα έγινε ένα ΠΑΦ και μαύρη οθόνη και στα τρία κανάλια..

----------


## sakisr

Οσοι ειστε κακοβουλοι λετε οτι θελετε...Αυτη τη στιγμη στη Καβαλα η ΕΤ3 διεκοψε τη μεταδοση.Ισως καποιοι δε θελουν να μαθουμε τι προκειται να συμβει.Σκεφτειτε μονο οτι η ΕΡΤ ειναι ο μονος τροπος για τους απανταχου Ελληνες να μαθουν τι γινεται στη χωρα μας.Το ολο σκηνικο μου θυμιζει 21 Απριλιου 1967.Αντε ρε ... ο αγωνας τωρα αρχιζει.Και εχει πολλα ημιχρονα....
Στο μεταξυ εξω απο το Ραδιομεγαρο γινεται χαμος απο κοσμο και τα ΜΑΤ αρχιζουν και πυκνωνουν.Της Τουρκιας θα γινει αποψε.

----------


## sakisr

> Αγαπητέ Σάκη σε ενημερώνω πως πρίν απο αυτούς εχουν χασει τις δουλιές τους χιλιάδες ανθρωποι που πραγματικά δουλεύαν και δεν έξιναν τα @ρχίδι@ τους. 
> Απο τους 2700 της ΕΡΤ είμαι σίγουρος οτι οι 2000 τα έξιναν και πολοί απο αυτούς τα είχανε ματώσει απο το πολλύ ξύσιμο.



Δυστυχως αυτοι που βρεθουν στο δρομο ειναι αυτοι που δουλευαν.Ουτε μια τριχα δε θα πειραξουν απο τους Ξυστες....Αυτοι σιγουρα καπου θα ειναι βολεμενοι.Μη ξεχνας οτι τα μεγαλα καρταλια εχουν συμβολαια με ρητρες και δε μπορει να τα πειραξει κανεις.

----------


## leosedf

Τίποτα δε θα γίνει, και να γίνει θα πάνε σπίτια τους μετά. Και απλά δεν θα γυρίσουν πάλι. Περιμένεις από κόσμο που καθόταν τόσο καιρό να κουνηθεί?

----------


## mariosm

> η ΕΡΤ ειναι ο μονος τροπος για τους απανταχου Ελληνες να μαθουν τι γινεται στη χωρα μας



Εγω νομιζω οτι τωρα εχουμε 2013. Μηπως κανω λαθος και εχουμε 1960;

----------


## antonis_p

> Εγω νομιζω οτι τωρα εχουμε 2013. Μηπως κανω λαθος και εχουμε 1960;



τώρα μαθαίνουμε από το tweeter;

23:11 τέλος εκπομπής ψηφιακού στην Αττική.

Τέλος και στα μεσαία.

----------


## genesis

Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταματήσει την εκπομπή η Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία και Τηλεόραση.
Με όλα τα στραβά και ανάποδα που έχουν γίνει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια στην ΕΡΤ, δεν πίστευα ποτέ ότι θα σταματούσε να εκπέμπει εν καιρώ ειρήνης.
Μιλάμε για πρωτοφανή απόφαση με εθνική σημασία η οποία έχει προεκτάσεις που δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε αυτή τη στιγμή.
Μετά το κλείσιμο των πομπών σε όλες τις συχνότητες, η Ελλάδα πρακτικά θα πάψει να υπάρχει στα ερτζιανά για τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο...
Έχω πάθει ένα μικρό σοκ....ειλικρινά δεν θέλω να το πιστέψω.

----------


## antonis_p

οι 1264 KHz είναι κάποια γνωστή συχνότητα της ΕΡΑ;

----------


## atlaspc

http://www.ert.gr/eidiseis/greece/po...i#.UbeJm9i1tH8

----------


## mariosm

> η Ελλάδα πρακτικά θα πάψει να υπάρχει στα ερτζιανά για τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο...



Αυτο μου θυμιζει τον "εθνικο αερομεταφορεα" μας ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΗ και το κλαμα που επεσε οταν πουληθηκε.
Νομιζω οτι κανενας δεν σταματησε να πεταει προς οποιοδηποτε μερος του πλανητη μολις μας τελειωσε ο "εθνικος αερομεταφορεας"

----------


## hurt30

Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχεις ιδέα για το τι γράφεις Μάριε...

----------


## antonis_p

τελικά ο σταθμός στους 1264 ποιος είναι; ξέρει κάποιος;

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

αθλιοι  ανίκανοι  τι  άλλο  μπορεις  να  πεις  ναι  η  ε.ρ.τ.  δεν  πήγαινε  άλλο  έτσι  2650  υπάλληλοι  αλλά  να  κατεβάσουν  τους  πομπους  πανελλαδικά  ξευτίλα  δεν  μπορούσαν  να  τους  λειτουργήσουν  με  λίγο  προσωπικό  και  ας  έπαιζαν  ντοκυματαίρ   τραγούδια  ή  τέλως  πάντων  οτιδήποτε  δεν  στοιχίζει   απόλυτη  ξευτίλα.

----------


## hurt30

Το 902 tv συνεχίζει να αναμεταδίδει ΕΤ1.
Να υποθέσω ότι είναι μετάδοση από το κτήριο;

Φτου. Μέχρι να το γράψω κόπηκε και αυτό! Αθήνα πάντα...

----------


## Sted

Ανατριχιαστικό είναι... ΕΤ3 και ψηφιακά έχουν χαθεί σχεδόν ώρα τώρα εδώ Χαλκιδική... Περιμένω να δώ το switchoff και των άλλων 2... άραγε εκπέμπουν απο αλλού;

----------


## HFProject

Η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε.
Η ΕΡΤ είχε κλείσει από τότε που τα βράδια αντί για Εθνικό ύμνο είχε τσιφτετέλια αμφιβόλου ποιότητας
Μήπως θα αγοράσει κάποια άλλη εταιρεία το κομμάτι "εκπομπή" ώστε να μείνει η ΕΡΤ μόνο ως πάροχος περιεχομένου ?

----------


## atlaspc

κλείνουν ολα 
εχασα και το site της ελληνοφρενειας (ellinofreneia.net).
Θα υπάρχει ο παπαδάκης το πρωί;

Λοιπον αν κόψουν και τις εποικοινωνίες συνάντηση στο σύνταγμα δέν θα αντέξω χωρίς internet.

----------


## kotsos___

> Η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε.
> Η ΕΡΤ είχε κλείσει από τότε που τα βράδια αντί για Εθνικό ύμνο είχε τσιφτετέλια αμφιβόλου ποιότητας
> Μήπως θα αγοράσει κάποια άλλη εταιρεία το κομμάτι "εκπομπή" ώστε να μείνει η ΕΡΤ μόνο ως πάροχος περιεχομένου ?



Λες για τότε που είχε και το πουλί?

----------


## antonis_p

> Αυτο μου θυμιζει τον "εθνικο αερομεταφορεα" μας ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΗ και το κλαμα που επεσε οταν πουληθηκε.
> Νομιζω οτι κανενας δεν σταματησε να πεταει προς οποιοδηποτε μερος του πλανητη μολις μας τελειωσε ο "εθνικος αερομεταφορεας"



Δεν τρέχει τίποτα που δεν ακούγεται η Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία .... Παίζει η Τούρκικη στους 702, στα μεσαία. Κάτι καταλαβαίνουμε πλέον ....

Πάντως ο Σουλεϊμάν θα παιχτεί την ώρα του αύριο.

----------

SRF (12-06-13)

----------


## 744

Η ανακοίνωση του Κεδίκογλου το λιγότερο ανατριχιαστική... Ψυχρός εκτελεστής.

Ξαφνικά, και ενώ είπαν ότι θα κλείσει με το τέλος του προγράμματος, λόγω συγκέντρωση κόσμου μάλλον, κλείσαν άρον άρον τους πομπούς. Ραδιόφωνο, τηλεόραση, internet! Όλα, ταυτόχρονα, σε όλη την Ελλάδα!

Αυτό δεν περίμενα να το ζήσω! 

Ο Κεδίκογλου κατα-ξεφτίλισε την ίδια την Δημόσια Τηλεόραση! Και λέγοντας ότι εσύ έλληνα τηλεθεατή τους πλήρωνες. Καλά δεν έκανα και τους έκλεισα? 

Μας φορτώνουν λοιπόν την δική τους ανικανότητα να ελέγξουν και να διορθώσουν το τέρας που οι ίδιοι δημιούργησαν, προσλαμβάνοντας συνεχώς κόσμο και ξοδεύοντας αλόγιστα χρήμα.

Ναι, έπρεπε εδώ και δεκαετίες να διοθωθεί η κατάσταση από τους επιτήδειους και τα λαμόγια.

Αλλά, έτσι? Είναι απίστευτο...

Γιάννης

Υ.Γ. Η Στάη τί θα κάνει τώρα...?

----------


## αλπινιστης

Ειναι μια πολυ χαζη και πολυ αποτομη κινηση. Μεσα σε 1-2 μερες θα ξερουμε γιατι εγινε αυτο το πανυγηρι. Το να απολυσεις 2.5 χιλιαδες ατομα ειναι πολιτικη αυτοκτονια και αυτο ειναι που το κανει περιεργο. Εδω κολωνανε για αποφασεις που επρεπε να ληφθουν. Τωρα τους επιασε το "πατριωτικο"?
Καποιος λογος υπαρχει και αργα ή γρηγορα θα φανει. Μην ξεχναμε οτι η ΕΡΤ ηταν το "μεγαλο φαγοποτι" που δουλευαν 700 (καλοπληρωμενοι) και αλλοι 2.000 τρωγανε χωρις να κουνανε το δαχτυλο τους. Μπορει αυριο να δουμε 600 νεες προσληψεις (200 χαμαληδες για να βγαζουν τη δουλεια και 400 κηφηνες-τα πιο δυνατα δοντια!). 
Παντως μια τοσο ηλιθια κινηση καποιον λογο εχει που εγινε....

----------

SRF (12-06-13)

----------


## mariosm

> Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχεις ιδέα για το τι γράφεις Μάριε...



Προφανως γραφω πραγματα που δεν σου αρεσουν αλλα αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα.

Αν δεν εχεις δουλεψει εστω μια μερα στο δημοσιο τυπου ΕΡΤ δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να καταλαβεις
με ποια νοοτροπια δουλευε και η τελευταια ΜΟΝΙΜΗ καθαριστρια στην ΕΡΤ. Μιλαω εκ πειρας πολυχρονης μαλιστα.

----------


## antonis_p

> Προφανως γραφω πραγματα που δεν σου αρεσουν αλλα αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα.
> 
> Αν δεν εχεις δουλεψει εστω μια μερα στο δημοσιο τυπου ΕΡΤ δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να καταλαβεις
> με ποια νοοτροπια δουλευε και η τελευταια ΜΟΝΙΜΗ καθαριστρια στην ΕΡΤ. Μιλαω εκ πειρας πολυχρονης μαλιστα.



Μακάρι να βελτιωθεί η ζωή σου από αύριο το πρωί που δεν θα υπάρχει Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία και Τηλεόραση. Τουλάχιστο να βγει κάτι καλό.

----------


## Sted

Για την ώρα απέμεινε αυτό:

https://www.filmon.com/channel/815#ERT-World


Άραγε το δορυφορικό στις 13/21 παίζει; Δεν έχω το κουράγιο να ανοίξω το δέκτη να δώ..

----------


## plouf

ειναι εμφανες οτι εγινε παρακεινουμενο απο "καποιον" η "κατι"

εφοσον θα υπαρξει ΝΕΑ "ΕΡΤ" απο σεπτεμβρη γαιτι να κλεισει απο τωρα ? γιατι να μην αλαξεις τη δομη και να συνεχισει να λειτουργει ?

η ερτ ειχε και πολλες υποδομες σε αλλα θεματα απορω τι θα γινε ιτωρα, βεβιασμενη και τελειως λαθος κινηση που δειχει οτι καποιος αλλος αποφασιζει !!

----------


## hurt30

> Αυτο μου θυμιζει τον "εθνικο αερομεταφορεα" μας ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΗ και το κλαμα που επεσε οταν πουληθηκε.
> Νομιζω οτι κανενας δεν σταματησε να πεταει προς οποιοδηποτε μερος του  πλανητη μολις μας τελειωσε ο "εθνικος αερομεταφορεας"








> Προφανως γραφω πραγματα που δεν σου αρεσουν αλλα αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα.



Για να μην απαντάς σε ότι και όπως θέλεις κάνω πλήρες quote.

Αν δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις γιατί το να χάσει η πρώην Ολυμπιακή Αεροπορία τα slots που είχε, λυπάμαι αλλά δεν θα μπορέσω να στο εξηγήσω.
Απλά λυπάμαι την άγνοιά σου...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Αγαπητοί φίλοι και συνάδελφοι,

την ΕΡΤ πολλές φορές την κατηγόρησα όπως και το γεγονός ότι καλούμασταν να πληρώσουμε το χαράτσι της ΕΡΤ ή τα ωραία μάτια της δίνα κυρίας ή το μισθό του κυρίου "Καλώς ήρθατε" ή το διευθυντή προγράμματος κ. Λιάτσο με την αποτυχημένη εφημερίδα του κλπ κλπ.

Αυτό όμως που έγινε σήμερα με το κατέβασμα των πομπών, αναλογικών, ψηφιακών, Web TV και ραδιοφωνικών και μάλιστα πριν την προγραμματισμένη ώρα (με την αλλαγή της ημέρας) σύμφωνα με τον κυβερνητικό εκπρόσωπο με επέμβαση ΜΑΤ στους πομπούς του Υμητού (εφόσον αληθεύει) με άφησε άναυδο για τη σφοδρότητα και τη δημοκρατικότητα της υλοποίησης της απόφασης που μάλιστα δεν έχει την στήριξη των άλλω δύο συγκυβερνόντων κομμάτων! Αυτή η πυγμή και σκληρότητα απέναντι σε εργαζόμενους που δεν επιτρέπει κανένα περιθώριο αντίδρασης!

Τη στιγμή του κατεβάσματος των πομπών στην Αθήνα βρισκόταν στο στούντιο ο Ζουγανέλης και ίσως είναι προφητικό ότι επισημάνθηκε από τον ίδιο ή κάποιο δημοσιογράφο (δεν είμαι σίγουρος) ότι η εικόνα έξω από τα studios και γραφεία της Αγίας Παρασκευής με τον χαρατσωμένο κόσμο να έχει συρρεύσει αθρώα προς συμπαράσταση θύμηζε πολύ τις εικόνες του Πολυτεχνείου! Προφητικό για μία μεγάλη επερχόμενη ανατροπή? Ίσως. Οι επόμενες μέρες θα δείξουν...


Επαναλαμβάνω το σχόλιο του Ζουγανέλη για την ευκαιρία που παρέχει η περίπτωση της ΕΡΤ να βγάλει τον Έλληνα πολίτη από το λήθαργο. Προσωπικά και ως μέγας κατηγορητής της ΕΡΤ, σήμερα αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να συμπαρασταθώ και να είμαι στον πλευρό, έστω και με τις λίγες αυτές αράδες, των απλών εργαζομένων! 

Ελπίζω οι προφητεία να βγει αληθινή και καλό σας βράδυ!!!

----------

Diogenis29 (12-06-13), 

SRF (12-06-13)

----------


## plouf

> Αυτο μου θυμιζει τον "εθνικο αερομεταφορεα" μας ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΗ και το κλαμα που επεσε οταν πουληθηκε.
> Νομιζω οτι κανενας δεν σταματησε να πεταει προς οποιοδηποτε μερος του πλανητη μολις μας τελειωσε ο "εθνικος αερομεταφορεας"



αλλο η περιτη κλαψα των υπαληλων που δεν θελανε να χασουν τα "προνομια"

η Ολυμπιακη ΔΕΝ επαψε να πεταει για 3 μηνες !

προφανως και ΔΕΝ δινουμε δίκιο σε καλοπληρωμενος υπαλληλους της ΕΡΤ, και συμφωνουμε να χασουν τους μισθους τους και να γινουν λογικοι

----------


## HFProject

> Λες για τότε που είχε και το πουλί?



Μάλλον κάνεις πλάκα.

Ο Εθνικός ύμνος με το πουλί ελάχιστη σχέση έχει. Ο Εθνικός ύμνος παιζόταν μέχρι και τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1991.

----------

SRF (12-06-13)

----------


## SRF

Και για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν το κλείσιμο του πομπού Μεσαίων στους 729 ΙΣΩΣ (?) αντιστοιχεί σήμερα με πλήρη διακοπή επικοινωνειών στο ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ... και ειδικότερα στα υποβρύχιά μας, εν καταδύση!!! Κοινώς... ΑΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΩΣΗ της ΑΜΥΝΤΙΚΗΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ στο ΑΙΓΑΙΟ!!!! 

Ευτυχώς που οι "καλοί" γείτονες... έχουν ΤΥΧΑΙΑ μερικά εσωτερικά προβλήματα ταυτόχρονα... δηλαδή!!! 

Αλλά... ο κοινωνικός αυτοματισμός... ΕΧΕΙ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ τελικά όπως είναι φανερό & από τις εδώ αντιφατικών αντιμετωπίσεων αναρτήσεις ως προς τον ΔΙΩΓΜΟ οποιουδήποτε ΈΛΛΗΝΑ που εργάζεται ακόμα!!!
Και για να μην προτρέξουν οι κοινοί και πάντα καλοπροαίρετοι "αυθαιρετοχαρακτηριστές" ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ με την ΕΡΤ η άλλον δημόσιο φορέα ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ... Αλλά αυτό δεν θα με κάνει ΑΗΘΕΣ ΑΝΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ ΧΑΙΡΕΚΑΚΟ ΟΝ που θα  
επιζητώ να ψοφήσει και η κατσίκα του γείτονα...

----------

klik (12-06-13), 

thrashkots (14-06-13)

----------


## HFProject

> ... ΑΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΩΣΗ της ΑΜΥΝΤΙΚΗΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ στο ΑΙΓΑΙΟ!!!! 
> 
> ...




+1000

Μα είσαι τόσο μέσα.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Δεν κατάλαβες Χρήστο, 

το θέμα δεν είναι τα προνόμια (για τους όσους τα απολάμβαναν εκεί...) αλλά το sucess story της δημοκρατίας να καταστέλει τις φωνές με κατάβασμα διακοπτών και άλλα τέτοια... δημοκρατικά!!! Όταν το κάνει η ΔΕΗ είναι κακό, όταν το κάνει η δημοκρατική και δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση γίνεται καλό??

----------


## mariosm

> Μακάρι να βελτιωθεί η ζωή σου από αύριο το πρωί που δεν θα υπάρχει Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία και Τηλεόραση



Να βελτειωθει δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα να χειροτερεψει αποκλειεται. Αυτο ειναι σιγουρο.





> Αν δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις γιατί το να χάσει η πρώην Ολυμπιακή Αεροπορία τα slots που είχε, λυπάμαι αλλά δεν θα μπορέσω να στο εξηγήσω.
> Απλά λυπάμαι την άγνοιά σου...



Εχω οντως μια εμμονη να περιφερω την αγνοια μου παντου αλλα παρα τα χαμενα slots της Ολυμπιακης εγω πεταω παντου χωρις κανενα προβλημα. 
Μαλλον θα ειμαι μοναδικη περιπτωση που δεν επηρεαστηκε απο τα χαμενα slots.

----------


## plouf

> Και για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν το κλείσιμο του πομπού Μεσαίων στους 729 ΙΣΩΣ (?) αντιστοιχεί σήμερα με πλήρη διακοπή επικοινωνειών στο ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ... και ειδικότερα στα υποβρύχιά μας, εν καταδύση!!! Κοινώς... ΑΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΩΣΗ της ΑΜΥΝΤΙΚΗΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ στο ΑΙΓΑΙΟ!!!! 
> 
> Ευτυχώς που οι "καλοί" γείτονες... έχουν ΤΥΧΑΙΑ μερικά εσωτερικά προβλήματα ταυτόχρονα... δηλαδή!!! 
> 
> Αλλά... ο κοινωνικός αυτοματισμός... ΕΧΕΙ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ τελικά όπως είναι φανερό & από τις εδώ αντιφατικών αντιμετωπίσεων αναρτήσεις ως προς τον ΔΙΩΓΜΟ οποιουδήποτε ΈΛΛΗΝΑ που εργάζεται ακόμα!!!
> Και για να μην προτρέξουν οι κοινοί και πάντα καλοπροαίρετοι "αυθαιρετοχαρακτηριστές" ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ με την ΕΡΤ η άλλον δημόσιο φορέα ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ... Αλλά αυτό δεν θα με κάνει ΑΗΘΕΣ ΑΝΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ ΧΑΙΡΕΚΑΚΟ ΟΝ που θα  
> επιζητώ να ψοφήσει και η κατσίκα του γείτονα...




+1 +1 
γιατι μπορω να βαλω μονο ενα στο τηθμβ  :Wink:

----------


## atlaspc

> ειναι εμφανες οτι εγινε παρακεινουμενο απο "καποιον" η "κατι"
> 
> εφοσον θα υπαρξει ΝΕΑ "ΕΡΤ" απο σεπτεμβρη γαιτι να κλεισει απο τωρα ? γιατι να μην αλαξεις τη δομη και να συνεχισει να λειτουργει ?
> 
> η ερτ ειχε και πολλες υποδομες σε αλλα θεματα απορω τι θα γινε ιτωρα, βεβιασμενη και τελειως λαθος κινηση που δειχει οτι καποιος αλλος αποφασιζει !!



Εδω είναι η απάντηση χρήστο http://www.protothema.gr/politics/article/?aid=285596 
απλά ήθελε να δειξει την μαγκιά του ο* Μ@Λ@Κ@Σ* αντι να τους στείλει στο *ΔΙΑΟΛΟ*

----------


## plouf

> Δεν κατάλαβες Χρήστο, 
> 
> το θέμα δεν είναι τα προνόμια (για τους όσους τα απολάμβαναν εκεί...) αλλά το sucess story της δημοκρατίας να καταστέλει τις φωνές με κατάβασμα διακοπτών και άλλα τέτοια... δημοκρατικά!!! Όταν το κάνει η ΔΕΗ είναι κακό, όταν το κάνει η δημοκρατική και δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση γίνεται καλό??



καταλαβα και συμφωνω με αυτα που λες, πρακτικα αυτο ειπα (ισως δεν ημουν σαφης)


ΔΕΝ δεχομαι πραξικοματικες πραξεις καταστολης
επισης δεν δεχομα ιτην πατριδα μου χωρις ΚΑΙΡΙΕΣ υπηρεσιες ουτε ενα λεπτο !

----------


## leosedf

> Και για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν το κλείσιμο του πομπού Μεσαίων στους 729 ΙΣΩΣ (?) αντιστοιχεί σήμερα με πλήρη διακοπή επικοινωνειών στο ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ... και ειδικότερα στα υποβρύχιά μας, εν καταδύση!!! Κοινώς... ΑΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΩΣΗ της ΑΜΥΝΤΙΚΗΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ στο ΑΙΓΑΙΟ!!!!



Με ραδιόφωνο ενημερώνονται αυτοί?

----------


## plouf

επισης παρατηρω οτι τα αλλα καναλια ΔΕΝ Εχουν εκτεταμενες αναφορες με διακοπες προγραματτων κτλ χμ χμ χμ

----------


## HFProject

Μα οι Δημοσιογράφοι κάνουν Στάση εργασίας μέχρι τη 01.00 !!!!!
Είναι δυνατόν να ενημερωθεί ο κόσμος ?

Βέβαια ακόμα και αν δεν είχαν στάση θα ενημέρωναν τον κόσμο ?

----------


## chris73

O Κεδίκογλου μόλις βγήκε από τα ορυχεία του Βελγίου φένεται και έφριξε με την τραγική κατάσταση μας και είπε να πιάσει δουλιά να μας σώσει.

Γελάω για να μην κλαίω.

----------


## Blue

Πριν τη κλείσουν δεν μας είπαν ποιες προσπάθειες έκαναν για να την εξυγιάνουν.

 Δεν ήταν ικανοί να διώξουν τους  άχρηστους και να αναδιοργανώσουν την ΕΡΤ;;;

 Αντίθετα τα μόνα που σίγουρα έκαναν ήταν παραθυρικές τοποθετήσεις καλοπληρωμένων στελεχών και κακοδιοίκηση.

 Αυτοί που ρημάζουν το τόπο και τους θεσμούς εμφανίζονται μετά ως σωτήρες. 
Διαπιστώνουν προβλήματα που δημιουργούν οι ίδιοι.



 Ας προσέχαμε!!



 σίγουρα ....... έρχονται μέρες και νύχτες με καλύτερα .....τούρκικα σήριαλ.

----------

xristos52athens (12-06-13)

----------


## hurt30

> Με ραδιόφωνο ενημερώνονται αυτοί?



Ενημερώνονται με πολλούς τρόπους. Ειδικά όταν είναι σε κατάδυση τα MHz και πάνω τα ξεχνάς  :Smile: 
Όταν δεν είναι σε κατάδυση και αν είσαι τυχαιρός τους πέρνεις μέχρι και τηλέφωνο (σταθερό)  :Smile:

----------


## plouf

εκτος όλων των άλλων παει και το μοναδικο HD καναλι στην ελλαδα  :Wink:

----------


## atlaspc

Σε  λίγο θα έρθουν και οι τούρκοι αυτοπροσώπος ,
κοντοζυγώνη ο καιρός.

----------


## JOHNY+

Αυτή η απόφαση μόνο καλη για την ελλάδα δεν είναι . Αυτό είναι χούντα κανονική . Απο την στιγμη που κλείνουν την έρτ κλείνουν και το μοναδικό μέσο ενημέρωσης στις ακριτικές περιοχές και στο εξωτερικό .  Εικόνα διαλυμένου κράτους . Φοβάμαι οτι απόψε θα συμβούν άσχημα γεγονότα , μακάρι να κάνω λάθος .

----------


## ChristosK

Αυτου του ειδους οι δομικες αλλαγες θα επρεπε να ειχαν γινει ηδη απο το 2009 προτου αυξησουν τους φορους εκει που δεν παει αλλο, κοψουν τις συνταξεις χωρις διακρισεις στους ανημπορους γερους που τωρα λοιμοκτονουν, και καταστρεψουν τον ιδιωτικο τομεα. Που μπορουν πλεον να δουλεψουν αυτοι οι 2500 εργαζομενοι? Σωστο μετρο σε εντελως λαθος χρονο. Ασε που προβλεπω οτι και η καινουργια ΕΡΤ θα αποτελειται απο Μεσσηνιους.......

----------


## Papas00zas

*11/6/2013 22.55 Η  ΕΡΤ κλείνει( και σταματά η μετάδοση του περιεχομένου της απότομα. 
 Αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτοί που πήραν αυτή την απόφαση ξέρουν τι κάνουν.  Χάνεται έτσι σχεδόν ιστορία 80 χρόνων και ένα κομμάτι της νεότερης  Ελληνικής ιστορίας....*Αυτό εγραψα πριν 5 λεπτά στο προσωποβιβλίο μου. Και δυστυχως ή ευτυχώς έτσι είναι. Πριν λίγο καιρό είχε έρθει τμήμα τους να κανει κάλυψη για το Run Greece στην πόλη μου. Τους είχα ρωτήσει και μου απάντησαν με μασημένα λόγια-και φανταστείτε ότι είχα πάει για να δώ τα συστήματα που είχαν για τις αναμεταδόσεις.... 47 χρόνια και δεν υπήρξε ποτέ πρόβλημα, τώρα βγήκε ΚΑΙ αυτό....

----------


## sigmacom

Στον δορυφόρο, internet, ΕΡΤ τέλος. Όλα τα ραδιόφωνα, αδιαμόρφωτα. Η σελίδα off. 
Η τηλεόραση του 902 αναμετέδιδε την ΕΤ1 και η Digea έκοψε τον 902...
Μόνο εδώ παίζει http://www.zougla.gr/Controls/liveca...flash-camera-4 (ακόμα). 

Να περιμένω να δω τα τανκς στους δρόμους? Γιατί κάπως έτσι νοιώθω...

----------

andrewsweet4 (12-06-13), 

SRF (12-06-13)

----------


## Neuraxia

Εκπέμπει ακόμα . 
http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2013...post_2375.html

----------


## hurt30

> Στον δορυφόρο, internet, ΕΡΤ τέλος. Όλα τα ραδιόφωνα, αδιαμόρφωτα. Η σελίδα off. 
> Η τηλεόραση του 902 αναμετέδιδε την ΕΤ1 και η Digea έκοψε τον 902...
> Μόνο εδώ παίζει http://www.zougla.gr/Controls/liveca...flash-camera-4 (ακόμα). 
> 
> Να περιμένω να δω τα τανκς στους δρόμους? Γιατί κάπως έτσι νοιώθω...



Και το Zoom αναμετέδωσε για λίγο και μετά από μερικά λεπτά έπεσαν μπάρες....!
Τώρα το 902 μεταδίδει πάλι, το zoom έχει βάλει ταινία.

----------


## hurt30

Πάλι μπάρες στο 902.

----------


## plouf

MA ΠΩΣ ειναι δυνατόν να κλείνεις τριτους ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟΥΣ σταθμους, μπορουν να λενε ΟΤΙ θελουν !!
ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΕ υπαρχε ιελευθερια λόγου !


υ.σ κατι καναλακια με μαντειες και χαρται πωα αναμεταδιδαν τοσο καιρο ΧΩΡΙΣ να τα κοψουν ! ?!?! ?!?

----------


## hurt30

Το 902 με την κάρτα του τώρα.

----------


## hurt30

Πλάκα έχουν, το 902 παίζει 1 λεπτο ΕΤ1 και μετά πεφτουν μπάρες. Μετα από λίγο επανέρχεται και πάλι τα ίδια!

----------


## hurt30

Μόλις είπαν στην ΕΤ1:
Ο επικεφαλής της αστυνομίας έξω από το studio της Μουρούζη, κάλεσε τους εργαζόμενους να εκκενώσουν τον χώρο αλλιώς θα γίνει εισβολή και σύλληψή τους!

----------


## hurt30

Νεότερο: Η διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ ζήτησε να εκκενώσουν όλους τους χώρους της ΕΡΤ γιατί οι πρώην εργαζόμενοι θεωρούνται πλέον καταληψίες!
Στο studio στο ραδιομέγαρο στον αέρα ο Τσίπρας!

----------


## hurt30

Το σήμα στο alter μόλις έγινε μπλε από γκρι. Πάει δεν θα με αφήσουν απόψε να γράψω καθόλου κώδικα...

----------


## hurt30

Λένε τώρα πως σηκώθηκε η ΕΤ1 στο 11 αναλογικά από Πάρνηθα.

----------


## hurt30

Τώρα λέει παει στο ραδιομέγαρο εισαγγελέας και ειδοποιούν τον κόσμο που είναι στον δρόμο να απομακρυνθούν αλλιώς θα συλληφθουν και θα περάσουν αυτόφωρο. Καλά πόσες κλούβες θα πάνε εκει;!;!
Επίσης είπαν αρμοδίως στους εργαζομένους ότι όσοι συλληφθούν δεν θα έχουν δικαίωμα αποζημίωσης αλλά ούτε και να κάνουν αίτηση για τον νέο φορέα. Αυτά κατα δήλωση των παρουσιαστών.

Υπόψη ότι δεν τους έχουν κοινοποιηθεί απολύσεις ακόμα....

----------


## ioannischristo

τελικά η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται.... το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι μόνο τα ονόματα.......

----------


## JOHNY+

> Το σήμα στο alter μόλις έγινε μπλε από γκρι. Πάει δεν θα με αφήσουν απόψε να γράψω καθόλου κώδικα...



 αυτοί μας έχουνε τρελάνει .

----------


## antonis_p

*Η ακτινογραφία της ΕΡΤ*• Πέντε κανάλια: ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3, ERT WORLD (δορυφορικό), ΕΡΤ HD (Ψηφιακό)
• Επτά ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί με έδρα την Αθήνα: 91,6 Πρώτο Πρόγραμμα, 103,7 Δεύτερο Πρόγραμμα, 90,9 Τρίτο Πρόγραμμα, 93,6 Kosmos, 101,8 ΕΡΑ Σπορ, 106,7 Φιλία, Πέμπτο Πρόγραμμα-Φωνή της Ελλάδας [στα βραχέα σε όλο τον κόσμο]).
• Τρεις ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί με έδρα τη Θεσσαλονίκη (95,8, 102 και Τρίτο)
• 19 περιφερειακοί ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί ανά την Ελλάδα
• Δυο μουσικά σύνολα (Εθνική Συμφωνική Ορχήστρα, Ορχήστρα Σύγχρονης Μουσικής, Χορωδία)
• Μια έντυπη έκδοση, η «Ραδιοτηλεόραση», ένας διαδικτυακός τόπος το www.ert.gr, το ψηφιακό αρχείο της ΕΡΤ, archives.ert.gr.

http://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy/...po-shmera.html

----------

primeras (12-06-13)

----------


## Samios60

Ο δημοσιος τομεας κατεστρεψε την Ελλαδα ? ναι αυτο εκανε δεν λεω οτι ολοι οι υπαλληλοι ηταν κοπροσκυλα αλλα πολλοι απο αυτους, για την ΕΡΤ λυπαμαι που συμπολιτες μας εχασαν τη δουλεια τους ειδικα οι 45+ δυσκολα τα πραγματα ...ειχε πολλη σαβουρα η ΕΡΤ ? ναι ειχε αλλα ......κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν επρεπε να γινει ετσι .....δηλαδη 'η ολοι η κανενας'   επιτελους σε αυτο τον τοπο υπαρχουν και φιλοτιμοι πολιτες

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

αραγε σκεφτηκε κανενας  τις οικογενειες των απολυμενων;

να χερετησω και τον jami μιας και δηλωσε κομμουνιστης(αν οντος ειναι) να πω κι εγω πως ειμαι συντροφος του

----------


## radioamateur

> αραγε σκεφτηκε κανενας  τις οικογενειες των απολυμενων;
> 
> να χερετησω και τον jami μιας και δηλωσε κομμουνιστης(αν οντος ειναι) να πω κι εγω πως ειμαι συντροφος του



Συνονόματε εσύ που υπερασπιζεσαι τις οικογένεις των απολυμένων δεν μας λες τι μιισθοδοσία έπερνα και μετά έλα να με πείσεις να τους υπερασπιστώ.Αντιθέτως αν ένα υπαλληλάκος του ιδιωτικού τομέα απολυθεί λες να τρέξουν οι υπάλληλοι της ΕΡΤ να τους υπερασπιστούν;
Δεν μου απαντάς στην ερώτηση γιατί έκλεισε για ένα μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα το 902; Ωραίοι εργατοπατέρες...!!!Πουν κατέληξε ο κόσμος που εργαζόταν εκεί;

Δημήτρη μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά.Κουβέντα κάνουμε...

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

> Συνονόματε εσύ που υπερασπιζεσαι τις οικογένεις των απολυμένων δεν μας λες τι μιισθοδοσία έπερνα και μετά έλα να με πείσεις να τους υπερασπιστώ.Αντιθέτως αν ένα υπαλληλάκος του ιδιωτικού τομέα απολυθεί λες να τρέξουν οι υπάλληλοι της ΕΡΤ να τους υπερασπιστούν;
> 
> φιλικά 
> 
> Μήτσος



δεν ξερω τι μισθοδοσια αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω τι σημασια εχει αυτο; τους μισθους τους διαχειρηζετε το κρατος οχι οι εργαζομενοι, στην ερτ δεν δουλευανε μονο παιδια 20-25 ετων αλλα και μεγαλυτεροι σε ηλικια, οι οποιοι το αν θα βρουν αλλη δουλεια ειναι κοματακι δυσκολο για τις σημερινες συνθηκες, στους εργατες υπαρχει μεγαλη συγχηση οσον αφορα την αλυλεγγυη τους σε εργαζομενους, αλλα...  αλλα γιατι να μην το κανουν; οι παμιτες το κανουν ειτε προκειτε για ιδιοτικο ειτε για δημοσιο υπαληλο τωρα αν καπιοι κειταξουν την παρτη τους τι κανουμε; κανενας δεν ειναι τελειος.   εγω απλα υπερασπιστικα το οτι θα πεταχτουν αθρωποι στο δρομο  δεν πρεπει εργατης η μικρος επιχειρηματιας να τα βαζει με αλλους υπαληλους εστω και δημοσιους, εχθρος ειναι η εξουσια οχι ο εργαζομενος, συμφονω οτι καποιοι ηταν εκει γιατι τους βολεψε η κυβερνηση η περναν μισθους που δεν αξιζανε κτλπ , αλλα δεν βλεπω το κλεισημο της ερτ και την απολυση των υπαληλων σαν λυση αν εχω καπου λαθος διορθοσε με μπορει να κανω και λαθος,

----------


## vasilllis

> το κανάλι της βουλής άχρηστο είναι ας το κλείσουν
> δεν ήμουν δημόσιος υπάλληλος πότε και ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ να γίνω αλλά επειδή ξέρω πως είναι να είσαι άνεργος αρκετά χρόνια τώρα , με ενοχλεί να βλέπω + 2500 ανέργους ετσι επειδή κάποιος έχει βολευτεί σε μια ΘΕΣΗ







> Δυστυχως η πολιτικη ''αλητεια'' καποιων και η οσφυοκαμψια τους να πραγματοποιησουν απολυσεις (αυτες μαλλον ηταν οι απολυσεις που ειχαν αναγγειλει για το καλοκαιρι του ΄13) βρηκε προσφορο εδαφος στην ΕΡΤ.Μπορει να λεγαμε τα μυρια-οσα για το οργιο των προσληψεων και το δημοσιο φαγοποτι, ΑΛΛΑ δε πετας στο δρομο 2.656 υπαλληλους σε μια νυχτα και μαλιστα χωρις να το περασεις απο τη βουλη.Και οπως ανεφερε παραπανω και ο Θωμας (αν δε κανω λαθος) για το 1% την πληρωνει το 99% που δουλευε καθε μερα και νυχτα σε οποιεσδηποτε συνθηκες για να εχουμε Δημοσια Τηλεοραση.
> Και να μη τρεφουμε αυταπατες...Τα λαμογια δεν προκειται να χασουν τη δουλεια τους.Οι νοικοκυραιοι και οι απλοι εργαζομενοι θα τη χασουν.Τι να πουν στο φιλαρακι μου που με κρυο, ζεστη, βροχη και χιονια ανεβαινε μια ολοκληρη εβδομαδα στο Παγγαιο για να ειναι παντα σε λειτουργια οι αναμεταδοτες και να βλεπει ολη η Ανατολικη Μακεδονια και Θρακη σωστη εικονα?????????????Αισχος!







> Μέχρι σήμερα έβγαιναν στον αέρα πολλά προγράμματα στο ραδιόφωνο και την τηλεόραση σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Δεν θα έβγαιναν αν αυτό που έγραψες ίσχυε.
> 
> Έχω βρεθεί στο εξωτερικό για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα και ήταν πολύ σημαντικό να ακούω τα προγράμματα της Ελληνικής Ραδιοφωνίας. Δεν είχα άλλη επιλογή. Αυτό δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει αν αρκετοί δεν δούλευαν.



o λαος που θελει και την πιτα ολοκληρη και τον σκυλο χορτατο!!!!!
Καποτε λεγαμε γιατι να πληρωνουμε την ερτ που δεν την βλεπει κανεις και εχει ολο βλακειες.
Τωρα λεμε παει η φωνη του λαου.Επεσε,
Λεγαμε ολα τα κοπροσκυλα ειναι εκει μεσα.Τωρα? το 1% ειναι κοπροι.το 99 ματωνει να βαλει το προγραμμα.
Ας αποφασισουμε επιτελους τι θελουμε...
Κακο ειναι να μενουν ανεργοι.Αλλα ειναι κακο να ειναι εργαζομενοι στην δικη μου καμπουρα.
Ας προσφερανε και κατι .Μονο να τρωγανε ηταν..

----------


## primeras

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έπρεπε κάτι να γίνει. 
Αυτό που έγινε όμως είναι απίστευτο!
Το κακό είναι ότι δεν έγινε κάποια ανακοίνωση από τον πρωθυπουργό.

Το χειρότερο όμως  νομίζω είναι ότι δεν έχουν βάλει επί χάρτου τα του νέου φορέα.
Θα μπορούσαν να πούνε φύγε εσύ, έλα εσύ και όλα να ήταν λίγο πιο ομαλά.

Τώρα νομίζω ότι γίνεται επίδειξη ισχύος, αλλά... θα πέσουν κεφάλια.

Όπως και να έχει η ΕΡΤ ήταν χάλια. Ούτε βλεπόταν ούτε ακουγόταν. 

Απλά τώρα με αυτό τον τρόπο που διάλεξαν οι διοικούντες απόκτησαν επικριτές από όλες τις πλευρές (όχι ότι δεν είχαν, αλλά λέμε τώρα...).

----------

angel_grig (12-06-13)

----------


## jdm

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Αυτό που έγινε χθές το βράδι δεν έχει προηγούμενο. Τώρα οι ''έμισθοι κονδυλοφόροι'' και οι μεγαλοκαναλάρχες  [αναρωτηθήκατε ποτέ πόσα χρωστούν στο Δημόσιο; βλέπε θαλασσοδάνεια κ.λ.π.] μήπως τρίβουν τα χέρια τους;
Την ώρα που ο Ελληνικός Λαός στενάζει, την ίδια ώρα σερβίρουν στον κόσμο ''τουρκολαγνεία'' και στρέφουν την μια κοινωνική ομάδα ενάντια στην άλλη  κάνουν τις καλύτερες μπίζνες με την περιουσία του Λαού; 
Αυτό δεν θα περάσει και δεν πρέπει να περάσει συν-Έλληνες.

----------

Diogenis29 (12-06-13)

----------


## hurt30

Σορι κιόλας αλλά η τουρκολαγνεία συντηρείται γιατί γιαγιάδες-μανάδες-πεθερές έχουν λυσσάξει να βλέπουν τα τούρκικα.
Όσο για το ποιοί τρίβουν τα χέρια τους άσε, η ΕΡΤ ήταν εκτός ανταγωνισμού σε σχεδόν όλα τα επίπεδα. 
Να δεις pools που έχουν χαθεί, να δεις τεχνικούς που θα χρειαστούν. 
Παλιά όταν έβλεπες έναν βουλευτή να μιλάει έβλεπες 150 μικρόφωνα μπροστά του με τα σηματτάκια των σταθμών. Τώρα πια σπάνια έβλεπες πάνω από δύο τρια. Νομίζεις ότι αυτό θα ευχαριστήσει τους καναλάρχες που θα πρέπει να στέλνουνε κόσμο; ή θα βοηθήσει στην πληροφόρηση;

Έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω μπούρδες. Σήμερα για παράδειγμα και αύριο που δεν θα υπάρχει καμμία ενημερωτηκή εκπομπή, μπορεί κανείς να μας πει τι νομοσχέδια και άλλες μαλακίες μπορεί να περάσουν; Είναι δυνατόν να σταματάει εντελώς η ενημέρωση; Είναι δυνατόν να μην κράζει το σύμπαν το τι γίνεται στην Ελλάδα; Είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι αν μαθαίνουμε κάτι αυτό προέρχεται και από τους "έμισθους κονδυλοφόρους". Αλλιώς δεν μαθαίνουμε τίποτα.- Και εμπάσει περιπτώσει, άσε τους κονδυλοφόρους να εκτεθούν τώρα που το πρόβλημα είναι στην ακμή του. Να δούμε ποιός είναι σε ποιά πλευρά. Να δεις που πρίν το τέλος της απεργίας θα μπούν τα ματ μέσα θα τους τουλουμιάσουν και θα τους πάρουν σηκωτούς και εμείς το μόνο που θα ξέρουμε είναι οι διαφημήσεις για το κομμουνιστικό μανιφέστο και τα βιβλία των εκδόσεων της νέας εποχής.

Και εγώ θα ήθελα ένα διαφορέτικό σύστημα αλλά πρέπει να δούμε την πραγματικότητα. Είναι απαράδεκτο η digea να κόβει το σήμα του 902. Δεν το συζητάμε αυτό. Αλλά δώσε το δικαίωμα στα κανάλια να κράξουν όπως πρέπει, και μην μου πεις ότι δεν θα το έκαναν.

----------


## hurt30

Kαι για να τελειώνουμε με τους κονδυλοφόρους, γιατί ο 902 δεν πέρνει ένα OB link να πάει έξω από την ΕΡΤ να κάνει πρόγραμμα και να απαιτήσει σήμερα ημέρα απεργίας να το μεταδώσουν όλοι; 
Αν δεν έχει τα μέσα να βγει να ζητήσει βοήθεια και να καταγγείλει ονομαστικά αυτούς που δεν θα πάρει βοήθεια.

Μπορεί να μου απαντήσει κάποιος γιατί δεν το κάνει; Γιατί πολύ απλά δεν αλλάζει τίποτα σε αυτή την χώρα και όλοι κάνουν την δουλειά του εκ του ασφαλούς.

----------


## hurt30

Αλήθεια oi ραδιοζώνες βλέπουν αρκετή εξέγερση και ανυπακοή στην ΕΡΤ ώστε να σταματήσουν λίγο την punk και να παίξουν κάτι από/για ΕΡΤ;

Ο πιο πολιτισμένος 1431 παίζει κάτι;

----------


## SRF

ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΩΡΑΙΟ!!! 
Τα πρακτορεία του ΟΠΑΠ λαμβάνουν πληροφορίες για τις κληρώσεις του ΚΙΝΟ μέσω της ΝΕΤ (μετάδοση ψηφιακής πληροφορίας με ενσωμάτωση στους παλμούς οριζοντίου).  Τα πρακτορεία σήμερα παίζουν ΚΙΝΟ άραγε... χωρίς ΝΕΤ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## hurt30

Ναι νομίζω ότι καποιο κανάλι το παιζει στο ΤΤΧ του. νομίζω το ΑΡΤ ίσως

----------


## mariosm

> Μπορεί να μου απαντήσει κάποιος γιατί δεν το κάνει;



Αν σου απαντησει καποιος για το πως αποληθηκαν και που ειναι οι εργαζομενοι του 902 τοτε μπορει να σου απαντησει και για αυτο που ρωτας.
Το να αναλαμβανει το ΚΚΕ πρωτοβουλιες για την ΕΡΤ νομιζω οτι ξεπερναει τα ορια της γελοιοτητας.

----------


## jackie1989

Εμένα παιδια κάτι μου βρωμαει στο θεμα... Δεν είναι δυνατον η ΕΡΤ, ενα καναλι με τοσα χρονια ιστορια να κλεινει που εχει περασει τοσα ολα αυτα χρόνια,, εκει που παει το μυαλο μου ειναι οτι μαλλον μας βλέπω για ξεπουλημα. Θελουν να μειωσουν τη δυναμη ενως κρατους. και ποιος ειναι ο καλυτερος τροπος να το κανουν αυτο? Να μην υπάρχει τιποτα κρατικο. Κλεινουν την ΕΡΤ πουλαν την Δεη πουλάν τον οτε. Σε λιγο θα πουλησουν και εμας....

----------

SRF (12-06-13)

----------


## hurt30

Να' το

Untitled.jpgUntitled1.jpg

----------


## hurt30

> Το να αναλαμβανει το ΚΚΕ πρωτοβουλιες για την ΕΡΤ νομιζω οτι ξεπερναει τα ορια της γελοιοτητας.



Πρώτη φορά θα είναι; Τότε γιατί εξαιρείται της απεργίας;
Γιατί δεν καλούνε ας πούμε τον ΣΚΑΙ να βγει και να ασχοληθεί με τα της απεργίας και να δείξουνε live τα ματ που θα τους βγάλουν; και αν αρνηθεί ο ΣΚΑΙ να τον κράξει ονομαστικά και να του συνεχίσει την απεργία.

Και αυτό γελίο είναι; ή είναι εκτός των σκοπών του ΚΚΕ;

Τώρα εγώ δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να πω ότι η απεργία καλύπτει (=βγάζει απο την δύσκολη θέση) τους κονδυλοφόρους ενώ ηρωοποιεί τον 902 με την αναμετάδοση;

----------


## mariosm

> Τότε γιατί εξαιρείται της απεργίας;



Γιατι οπως θα γνωριζεις κατα την αποψη του ΚΚΕ αυτοι που δουλευουν στις επιχειρισεις του δεν ειναι υπαλληλοι αλλα ....εθελοντες  :Lol:  :Tongue2: 

Τωρα οσο για την απεργια των δημοσιογραφων δεν χρειαζεται πολυ σκεψη. Αρκει να ψαξεις λιγο για να δεις τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο το πραγμα
που ονομαζεται ΕΣΗΕΑ και νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι αναλογο σε αλλο μερος του πλανητη.

----------


## hurt30

Ουφ. πάω να κάνω καμμιά δουλειά.

----------


## plouf

Για να μαθαινουν οι νέοι και να θυμούνται οι παλιοί (2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HMVW...&feature=share


στο 0,31 "Δεν κατανοώ το οφελος απο το κλεισιμο της ΕΤ1 και των υπερσυχρονων studio ..."
0.53 "Ειδικα στις παραμεθοριες περιοχες ...απο σκοπιανα τουρκικα κτλ"
1,02 " η ΕΡΤ Μπορει να ειναι πλεονασματικη..."
1,19 " η συρρικνωση της ειναι προς οφελος ιδιωτικων και ξενων συμφεροντων .."

----------


## klik

> ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΩΡΑΙΟ!!! 
> Τα πρακτορεία του ΟΠΑΠ λαμβάνουν πληροφορίες για τις κληρώσεις του ΚΙΝΟ μέσω της ΝΕΤ (μετάδοση ψηφιακής πληροφορίας με ενσωμάτωση στους παλμούς οριζοντίου).  Τα πρακτορεία σήμερα παίζουν ΚΙΝΟ άραγε... χωρίς ΝΕΤ?



 και στο ετ3 ήταν οι πανελλήνιες και άλλες κρυπτογραφημένες επικοινωνίες.

Λεφτά υπάρχουν και για επανασχεδίαση ΥΛΙΚΟΥ και ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟΥ για (νέους -χαχα) εργολάβους

----------


## RNR

Τι να πώ φίλοι μου, διαβάζοντας όλα τα παραππανω, και έχοντας και την δικη μου άποψη, που λίγο πολύ είναι κοντάς με τις δικές σας, δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ, ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΟ Η ΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ...

Μακάρι να γίνει ότι το καλύτερο για όλους μας!!!

----------


## ioannischristo

Στην webtv της Hol έχει παγώσει το τελευταίο καρέ που έδωσε, ενώ δεσπόζει το "No Signal" στην ΝΕΤ & ΕΤ1!!! Για την ΕΤ3 απλά το  "No Signal"!!!!

----------


## ioannischristo

Μετά την προτογονη εποχή του "μαύρο" στην digea για την ερτ, εξελιχθήκαμε!!!!! Έριξαν έγχρωμες μπάρες !!!!! 

ΤΙ ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ ΠΙΑ!!!!!  ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΆ ΒΙΑΖΕΣΤΑΙ.

----------


## johnnkast

> ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΩΡΑΙΟ!!! 
> Τα πρακτορεία του ΟΠΑΠ λαμβάνουν πληροφορίες για τις κληρώσεις του ΚΙΝΟ μέσω της ΝΕΤ (μετάδοση ψηφιακής πληροφορίας με ενσωμάτωση στους παλμούς οριζοντίου).  Τα πρακτορεία σήμερα παίζουν ΚΙΝΟ άραγε... χωρίς ΝΕΤ?



...ο ΟΠΑΠ Γιωργο  γνωριζε για το κλεισιμο....Απο τα τελη Μαρτιου ολα τα πρακτορεια λαμβανουν πληροφοριες ΚΙΝΟ δορυφορικα πλεον απο τον Eurobird 9E....
ο ΤΖΟΓΟΣ ειναι ΤΖΟΓΟΣ φιλε!!!

----------


## giwrgosss

μα καλά θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεστε εσείς που κράζετε  :Lol:  αντί να δείτε και να πείτε οτι αυτός ο τόπος τελικά έχει κυβέρνηση ! 23:00 ψηφίστηκε ο νόμος και 23:01 εφαρμόστηκε ! όπς γίνετε με όλους τους νόμους δηλαδή , πέφτει βαρύς ο πέλεκυς της δημοκρατίας , σε ένα λεπτό μπαμ και κάτω , ούτε τ διακόπτες μέσα στο κοινοβούλιο να είχαν ... φοβερό , και κάθεστε και κλαίγεστε τσ τσ τσ

όπως λέει και ο φίλος *ΕΔΩ* μπορεί να είναι και η μαγνητική καταιγίδα τελικά  :Lol:

----------


## atlaspc

Κατατέθηκε το νομοσχέδιο για τη Νέα Ελληνική Τηλεόραση, το οποίο θα εξεταστεί το απόγευμα σε νομοπαρασκευαστική επιτροπή της Βουλής. Η νέα εταιρεία θα έχει την επωνυμία «Νέα Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία, Ίντερνετ, Τηλεόραση ΑΕ», δηλ. ΝΕΡΙΤ ΑΕ. 
Ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος Σίμος Κεδίκογλου μιλώντας στο ΒΗΜΑ FM, δήλωσε ότι ο νέος κρατικός ραδιοτηλεοπτικός σταθμός θα λειτουργήσει μέχρι τις 29 Αυγούστου, θα απασχολεί τουλάχιστον 1000 με 1200 άτομα, ενώ ήδη έχει γίνει η επιλογή ατόμων εγνωσμένου κύρους για τη στελέχωσή του. Για το υπάρχον προσωπικό διευκρίνισε ότι θα απολυθεί όλο αλλά θα έχουν προτεραιότητα στις νέες προσλήψεις όσοι πραγματικά έχουν αποδώσει έργο στην ΕΡΤ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.

----------

primeras (13-06-13)

----------


## giwrgosss

εγω λέω τωρα που κλείσαμε την ερτ και ελευθερώθηκαν κανάλια και συχνότητες να γεμίσουμε με κάμερες και μικρόφωνα ολο το κοινοβούλιο , ακόμα και στις τουαλέτες και τα τηλέφωνα , 24 ώρες , ενα στιλ μπιγκ μπραδερ πράμα , θα μπαίνει η γιαγιά θα επιλέγει απ την λίστα του δέκτη της live ο διάδρομος της βουλής , η live καφενείο βουλής , και κλπ , όλα αυτά και stream φυσικά και σε hd μιας και υπάρχει ο εξοπλισμός μην πάει και χαμένος χε εχε

----------


## agis68

xounta.jpg


Bασικά εχω μείνει άφωνος και απλά περιμένω να ξανακούσω τις ερπύστριες!

----------


## TSAKALI

Το κακο ειναι που δεν θα εχουμε κρατικη τηλεοραση , εστω για λιγο ,τιποτα αλλο.
Για τους εργαζομενους , οσο και να θελω, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον πονο τους 
και την αγωνια τους , ισα ισα που τους ζηλευω και θα ηθελα να ημουν στη θεση τους , 
πχ τι καλα να ημουν ενας απο τους απολυμενους της ΕΡΤ με 15 χρονια προυπηρεσια
ας πουμε.
Πριν απο λιγο περασα απο την ΕΤ3 και ειδα μονο σημαιες του συριζα , το παραλογο 
σε ολο του το μεγαλειο, τι πηγε να κανει ο συριζα εκει ? αφου ΟΛΟΙ αυτοι τους οποιους 
πηγε να συμπαρασταθει ψηφισαν σιγουρα  μνημονιακα κομματα, ειναι δηλαδη απο το 
απεναντι στρατοπεδο.  Μνημονιο και ευρω δεν θελανε ?? η μηπως θελανε οτιδηποτε
αρκει να μην πειραχτουν οι θεσουλες τους και η ζωουλα τους.
Δεν προκειται να στεναχωρηθω για τις επιλογες των αλλων , ειδικα αφου δεν ειναι
και δικες μου επιλογες.
Και κατι ακομα , η κινηση αυτη να ειστε σιγουροι οτι ΔΕΝ εχει πολιτικο κοστος,
αλλα πολιτικο οφελος προς τον κυριο Σαμαρα.

----------


## antonis_p

Όποτε βρέχει, έχουν απεργία οι εργαζόμενοι στους τομείς καθαριότητας, μεταφορών ή πιάνει φωτιά, καθαρίζει ο γνωστός φορέας. Χάθηκε ο κόσμος να ξαναεκπέμψει η ΥΕΝΕΔ;

----------


## vagelisda

Είμαστε πολύ περιεργα ζώα.
Δε λεω ,αυτό που έγινε ήταν βάρβαρο,
γεμάτο ερωτηματικα,και με ανυπολόγιστο κόστος σε ανθρώπινό υλικό.
Καταρχάς ολοι αυτοί που φωνάζανε (κι εγώ) να μειωθεί αυτό το παρασιτικό γιγάντιο δημόσιο,πως νομίζανε ότι θα γίνει; 
Πείτε μου τι ποσοστό αμόρφωτων ,ανειδίκευτων ,πολύ καλοπληρωμενων υπάλληλων είχε εκεί μέσα;
Μπήκε έστω και μισός χωρίς μπαρμπα στην Κορώνη;
Η Ερτ με ΓΕΜΑΤΑ ταμεία ,πήρε 15 ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΎΡΙΑ ευρώ δανεικά,και πάλι βρήκαν τρύπα μεγέθους κράτους ...ειδικά στην ΕΤ 3... 
Ξέρω ότι πολλοί θα με βρίζετε ,ξέρω ότι άνθρωποι πονάνε αυτή τη στιγμή και πραγματικά στενοχωριέμαι...
Αλλά παιδιά,ολοι αυτοί που ψηφίζαμε ΠΑΣΟΚ,και έσεις που ψηφιζατε ΝΔ για να σας βάλουνε τον αδερφό,ξάδερφο ,μπατζανάκη σε μια "θεσουλα" ,εμείς το προκαλεσαμε ΟΛΟ αυτό.
Και που η ερτ και κάθε ερτ φορτώθηκε όλους αυτούς τους αμόρφωτους ,βυσματιες κοπριτες,και που τους ξεφορτώθηκε τόσο βίαια...
Θα με.μισησετε μέχρι θανάτου,αλλά εγώ το βλέπω σαν μονή λύση ,αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο σε τρεις τέσσερις μεριές ακόμη ,ίσως έτσι κάπως ξεβρωμισουνε.
Μιλώντας ψυχρά ,σκεπτόμενος το καλος της χώρας που μένω,και όχι της θείας μου και του πρωτοξαδερφου μου που είναι δημ. υπάλληλοί.

Sent from my GT-N7100

----------

lcharal (12-06-13)

----------


## jackie1989

> Όποτε βρέχει, έχουν απεργία οι εργαζόμενοι στους τομείς καθαριότητας, μεταφορών ή πιάνει φωτιά, καθαρίζει ο γνωστός φορέας. Χάθηκε ο κόσμος να ξαναεκπέμψει η ΥΕΝΕΔ;



Δεν είναι έτσι, όλα με απεργιες και αγώνες κερδίζονται, καποιοι απο εμας παραπονιουνται για ποιο λογο εχουν απεργια οι εργαζομενοι, και κλεινουν τους δρομους και δεν μπορουμε να παμε στην δουλεια μας. Φαντασου να καταπουσαν τα δικα μας δικαιώματα στους δικους τομεις,, τι θα πρεπε  να κανουμε, να το αφησουμε να περασει? ακομα και για το πιο μικρο και ασημαντο που μπορει καποιος να το δει οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος να μιλησω και να κανω απεργια μπορει να  εξελιχθει και να  φτασει σε μεγαλυτερο επιπεδο δηλαδή στην εκμεταλευση. γι αυτο φτασαμε και εδω που φτασαμε.






> Είμαστε πολύ περιεργα ζώα.
> Δε λεω ,αυτό που έγινε ήταν βάρβαρο,
> γεμάτο ερωτηματικα,και με ανυπολόγιστο κόστος σε ανθρώπινό υλικό.
> Καταρχάς ολοι αυτοί που φωνάζανε (κι εγώ) να μειωθεί αυτό το παρασιτικό γιγάντιο δημόσιο,πως νομίζανε ότι θα γίνει; 
> Πείτε μου τι ποσοστό αμόρφωτων ,ανειδίκευτων ,πολύ καλοπληρωμενων υπάλληλων είχε εκεί μέσα;
> Μπήκε έστω και μισός χωρίς μπαρμπα στην Κορώνη;
> Η Ερτ με ΓΕΜΑΤΑ ταμεία ,πήρε 15 ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΎΡΙΑ ευρώ δανεικά,και πάλι βρήκαν τρύπα μεγέθους κράτους ...ειδικά στην ΕΤ 3... 
> Ξέρω ότι πολλοί θα με βρίζετε ,ξέρω ότι άνθρωποι πονάνε αυτή τη στιγμή και πραγματικά στενοχωριέμαι...
> Αλλά παιδιά,ολοι αυτοί που ψηφίζαμε ΠΑΣΟΚ,και έσεις που ψηφιζατε ΝΔ για να σας βάλουνε τον αδερφό,ξάδερφο ,μπατζανάκη σε μια "θεσουλα" ,εμείς το προκαλεσαμε ΟΛΟ αυτό.
> ...




Έχεις απόλυτο δικιο και ετσι είναι τα πραγματα. Πρεπει να τα λεμε με το ονομα τους και να μην
φοβομαστε μηπως παρεξηγηθουμε. Ο καθένας πρεπει να ειναι καταλληλος για εκει που βρισκεται.

----------


## moutoulos

Βαγγέλη δεν θα σε μισήσει κανένας, γιατί έχεις *απόλυτο* δίκιο ..., άσχετα αν κάποιοι είναι "πονόψυχοι".

----------


## andrewsweet4

Μονο εμενα η ατμοσφαιρα μου "μυριζει" πολυτεχνειο? Τα εβλεπα εχθες στην τηλεοραση και δεν τα πιστευα! Οι παρουσιαστες και οι εργαζομενοι της ΕΡΤ μεσα στο στουντιο τελειως χυμα και χωρις συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα, οι καμερες βαλμενες οπως-οπως στο παραθυρο να φαινεται ο κοσμος απεξω και πλανα "στον ωμο" αμονταριστα, οι εργαζομενοι ωρες ατελειωτες στο στουντιο να εταδιδουν τις εξελιξεις, ο διευθυντης αστυνομικων υπαλληλων στο τηλεφωνο να καλει τους συναδελφους τους να μην υπακουουν παραλογες εντολες και τα ΜΑΤ σε παραταξη εξω απτο κτηριο να περικυκλωνουν το χωρο και να απειλουν τους εργαζομενους με συλληψεις σαν "καταληψιες". Και μετα "μαυρο"... Δεν εχω λογια............

----------


## electron

Αυτό που λέει η φωνή της λογικής πέρα από το αν η ΕΡΤ είναι ή όχι διεφθαρμένη, είναι ότι ένας εξορθολογισμός δεν γίνεται κατ ανάγκη με λουκέτο μιας δημόσιας επιχείρησης και φυσικά ούτε με πράξεις νομοθετικού περιεχομένου που παρακάμπτουν το κοινοβούλιο.
Τέτοια πράγματα ούτε μια χούντα που λέει ο λόγος δεν τα κάνει. Αυτοί,(κυβερνώντες), τα έκαναν για να μας πουν οι δανειστές μας ότι είμαστε καλά παιδιά.

----------


## mpex2006km

Παιδιά . Τι να πω;;;  Η ΕΡΤ ήταν πλεονασματική ... Είχε ραδιόφωνα σε όλοι την Ελλάδα και φωνή παγκόσμια. Και λέω τώρα εγώ... Πως μια επιχείρηση πλεονασματική , με νέο εξοπλισμό, νέα κανάλια , κονδύλια και και και... να κλείσει με μια υπουργική απόφαση... Εμείς που από την ΔΕΗ πληρώναμε τόσα χρόνια για μια ΕΡΤ Και ΤΏΡΑ ΈΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ. Τι στο διάολο θα γίνουν όλοι αυτοί οι εργαζόμενοι - ανταποκριτές - θεατές - εμείς που την πληρώνομαι και τώρα ένας βλάκας με μισθό άνω το πέντε χιλιάδων ευρό την κλίνει?  Η ΕΡΤ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΗ (όπως και η ΥΕΝΕΔ).

  ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΠΌΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ... 

Και να ενημερώσω ότι ΦΩΝΆΖΩ και παρακαλώ τους συντονιστές να διαγράψουν το post αν το βρουν προσβλητικό (συγνώμη για τις άσχημες λέξεις αλλά έχω σκάσει πια και δεν μπορώ άλλο να είμαι σοβαροφανής .)

----------


## elettronica

Από που κατάγονται η πλειονότητα των εργαζομένων στο μουσείο της Ακροπόλεως? Ε από που ? Όποιος το βρει κερδίζει ένα βάζο ελιές Καλαμών .
Ποιος έφτασε την ΕΡΤ, ΔΕΗ ,ΟΤΕ ,ΕΥΔΑΠ,κτλ,κτλ,κτλ………Στην κατάσταση αυτή έτσι ώστε να μπορεί με το πρόσχημα της μη βιωματικής επιχείρησης να κλείσει να ξεπουλήσει και να χαρίσει δημόσιο πλούτο με το πρόσχημα του δημόσιου βάρους (οι ίδιοι ποτέ δεν θεώρησαν τέτοιο τον εαυτό τους ,όταν πεθάνουν θα θαφτούν και δημοσία δαπάνη οι κοπρίτες)κτλ,κτλ,κτλ……
Ποιος ήθελε ψηφαλάκια ? Και είχε γραμμένο στ’α@@@δια του το δημόσιο συμφέρον που καλούνταν και επικαλούνταν ότι ήθελαν διακαώς να υπηρετήσουν ? Ε ποιος? Ο φουκαράς που δεν είχε στον ήλιο μοίρα (διότι απαξίωσαν την επαρχία μαζί με ότι παρήγαγε,έκλεισαν ότι παρήγαγε πλούτο πρώτα-πρώτα
υπερφορολογώντας το για να έχουν πισίνες κτλ) και του έταζαν να τον βάλουν στο δημόσιο (και αυτό δεν ισχύει για τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια που επικαλούνται μερικοί)? Φταίνε οι υπεράριθμοι “αμόρφωτοι ” “αγράμματοι” δ. υπάλληλοι? Έτσι τους γαλούχησαν, να “τρουπώσεις” και άσε τους άλλους να ψοφήσουν, γιαυτό “αμόρφωτοι ” και “αγράμματοι” λόγω ελλείψεως πραγματικής παιδείας και όχι αυτού του μορφώματος που αποκαλούν παιδεία Εξ’αιτιας ελλείψεως πραγματικής παιδείας φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε. Τέλος είναι αδίκημα του κοινου ποινικού κώδικα να ξεγελάς ψηφοφόρους με σκοπό να υφαρπάξεις την ψήφο τους και να πράττεις άλλα από αυτά που έταζες. Δεν είδα κανένα από την “ανεξάρτητη” και “αδέσμευτη” “δικαιοσύνη” (λέμε τώρα) να κάνει οτιδήποτε γιαυτό?
Άλλοι φταίνε και όχι η ΕΡΤ , νοσοκομεία κτλ,κτλ……και οποιαδήποτε δημοσία υπηρεσία που δημιουργήθηκε με γνώμονα το ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ συμφέρον και δυστυχώς οι υπεύθυνοι γιαυτό θα μένουν στο απυρόβλητο όσο θα υπάρχουν ΟΠΑΔΟΙ που τους υποστηρίζουν. Όπως το ψέμα πρέπει να εφευρεθεί ενώ η αλήθεια απλώς υπάρχει έτσι και αυτοί που ασχολούνται με άπατες και ψέμματα για να τα υποστηρίξουν χρειάζονται ΟΠΑΔΟΥΣ και όχι ΠΟΛΙΤΕΣ .Διότι οι πολίτες που απαρτίζουν τις πολιτείες ,χώρες κτλ ενδιαφερονται για την πόλη,την χώρα κτλ και δεν θα άφηναν το ΚΟΙΝΟ που εκφράζει την ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ τους στα χέρια των απατεώνων. Ενώ οι οπαδοί ούτε βούληση, ούτε άποψη ούτε ενδιαφέρον (πολιτικό λόγο) προς τα κοινά έχουν παρά μόνον για το αντικείμενον του οπαδισμού τους και για ίδιον συμφέρον μόνον το οποίο θεωρούν και ιδανικό (ΙΔΙΩΤΗΣ=αυτός που δρα για ίδιον συμφέρον,ηλίθιος στα ΑΡΧΑΙΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ IDIOT= ΗΛΙΘΙΟΣ στα Αγγλικα) ξεφτίλα και καφρίλα αντάμα.


http://news247.gr/eidiseis/koinonia/...t.2292155.html

----------


## SRF

> *Εμένα παιδια κάτι μου βρωμαει στο θεμα...* Δεν είναι δυνατον η ΕΡΤ, ενα καναλι με τοσα χρονια ιστορια να κλεινει που εχει περασει τοσα ολα αυτα χρόνια,, εκει που παει το μυαλο μου ειναι οτι μαλλον μας βλέπω για ξεπουλημα. Θελουν να μειωσουν τη δυναμη ενως κρατους. και ποιος ειναι ο καλυτερος τροπος να το κανουν αυτο? Να μην υπάρχει τιποτα κρατικο. Κλεινουν την ΕΡΤ πουλαν την Δεη πουλάν τον οτε. Σε λιγο θα πουλησουν και εμας....



... Αυτό ακριβώς λέω από εχθές!!!  Κάτι ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΣΤΗΝΕΤΑΙ σε ΕΘΝΙΚΟ ΘΕΜΑ που θα υλοποιηθεί ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ... και ΔΕΝ πρέπει να υπάρχει ΚΡΑΤΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΑ & ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ!!!

----------

anesmidas (13-06-13)

----------


## vagelisda

Για ποιο λόγο δηλαδη;
Λες να κάνανε κατι γαργάρα οι ιδιωτικοί και να έκανε αποκαλύψεις η ερτ;
Δεν έχουμε φτάσει σεβαυτη τη μέρα παιδιά που θα ηταν τόσο προχω η ερτ...
Απλά την κοψανρ μαχαίρι να αποφύγουν την παραφιλολογια πριν...να την έχουν μόνο μετά...
Sent from my GT-N7100

----------


## panos_panopoulos



----------

SRF (12-06-13)

----------


## jackie1989

Επανασταση αδελφια! Οσο πανε και αγανακτουν περισσότερο τον έλληνα πολιτη.
ΠΛησιαζει ο καιρος που θα ξεσηκωθει το ελληνικο πνευμα και τοτε ποιος ειδε τον ελληνα και 
δεν τον φοβηθηκε! Η ιστορια επαναλαμβανεται! Θα δειτε που όλο αυτο στο τελος θα έχει 
μεγάλο ξεσπασμα στην ιστορια του τόπου μας!

----------


## SRF

> Κατατέθηκε το νομοσχέδιο για τη Νέα Ελληνική Τηλεόραση, το οποίο θα εξεταστεί το απόγευμα σε νομοπαρασκευαστική επιτροπή της Βουλής. Η νέα εταιρεία θα έχει την επωνυμία *«Νέα Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία, Ίντερνετ, Τηλεόραση ΑΕ»,* δηλ. *ΝΕΡΙΤ ΑΕ*. 
> Ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος Σίμος Κεδίκογλου μιλώντας στο ΒΗΜΑ FM, δήλωσε ότι ο νέος κρατικός ραδιοτηλεοπτικός σταθμός θα λειτουργήσει μέχρι τις 29 Αυγούστου, θα απασχολεί τουλάχιστον 1000 με 1200 άτομα, ενώ ήδη έχει γίνει η επιλογή ατόμων εγνωσμένου κύρους για τη στελέχωσή του. Για το υπάρχον προσωπικό διευκρίνισε ότι θα απολυθεί όλο αλλά θα έχουν προτεραιότητα στις νέες προσλήψεις όσοι πραγματικά έχουν αποδώσει έργο στην ΕΡΤ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.



Μάλιστα... *ΝΕΡΙΤ* , εεε ? 
Και επειδή θα ξεπουληθεί σε "Ξένους Επενδυτές" θα καταλήξει... 

ΞΕΝΕΡΙΤ !!!  

 :Biggrin:

----------

elettronica (12-06-13)

----------


## Spirtos

> ... Αυτό ακριβώς λέω από εχθές!!!  Κάτι ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΣΤΗΝΕΤΑΙ σε ΕΘΝΙΚΟ ΘΕΜΑ που θα υλοποιηθεί ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ... και ΔΕΝ πρέπει να υπάρχει ΚΡΑΤΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΑ & ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ!!!



Με πρόλαβες....έτσι ακριβώς. Και να το πάω λίγο πιο μακριά, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει τίποτα που θα θυμίζει "Εθνικό", και μόνο ο απίστευτος ζήλος και οι χουντικές και βάλε πρακτικές για να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ, θα έπρεπε να μας προβληματίζει. Αξιοι συμπαραστάτες ο πρώην εθνικός κρατικός οργανισμός τηλ/ιών που εκτελεί ταχύτατα τις διαταγές των αφεντικών και κόβει κυκλώματα, με πλήρη κάλυψη από τους γνωστούς ένστολους φύλακες/μπράβους της "δικαιοσύνης" και "δημοκρατίας" αυτού του τόπου.

Και εμείς..."διαίρει & βασίλευε" σε όλο του το μεγαλείο....για να εξυγιάνουμε κάτι πρέπει ή να το κλείσουμε ή να το ξεπουλήσουμε....

Τελικά παίρνουμε ότι μας αξίζει....ακόμα το δέντρο βλέπουμε...

----------

SRF (12-06-13)

----------


## antonis_p

> Δεν είναι έτσι, όλα με απεργιες και αγώνες κερδίζονται,



Άντε πάλι:

http://www.defencenet.gr/defence/ite...86%CE%BF%CE%B9

----------


## dovegroup



----------


## KOKAR

Ένα χρόνο νωρίτερα ο κ. Κεδίκογλου που σήμερα ανακοίνωσε το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, δήλωνε πως είναι αντίθετος με το κλείσιμο των δημόσιων Μέσων Ενημέρωσης.Δείτε το video στο 1.52 τις δηλώσεις του κ. Κεδίκογλου που πάνε σύμφωνα με τα φεγγάρια. «Eιλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω τη λογική του κλεισίματος της συχνότητας» δήλωνε τότε.

----------

Nightkeeper (12-06-13)

----------


## atlaspc

> Ένα χρόνο νωρίτερα ο κ. Κεδίκογλου που σήμερα ανακοίνωσε το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, δήλωνε πως είναι αντίθετος με το κλείσιμο των δημόσιων Μέσων Ενημέρωσης.Δείτε το video στο 1.52 τις δηλώσεις του κ. Κεδίκογλου που πάνε σύμφωνα με τα φεγγάρια. «Eιλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω τη λογική του κλεισίματος της συχνότητας» δήλωνε τότε.



 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: χαχαχαχχχαχχαχαχαααααχχχααχα Τη δεν καταλαβένεις?

Σημαντική σημείωση: Δεν είχαν γίνει ακόμη κυβέρνηση...

----------


## takisegio

εκτος απο το οικονομικο κοστος η Ελλαδιτσα μας εχασε την κρατικη τηλεοραση και ραδιοφωνο!!!Σε ποια αλλη χωρα εγινε αυτο;;;Τουλαχιστον να αφαιρεθει και το νταβατζιλικι απο την ΔΕΗ.

----------


## KOKAR

άλλος ενας πριν τις εκλογές....

----------


## KOKAR

μα τι σκατα ρε πουστη μου......μνήμη χρυσόψαρου εχει ο Ελληνικός λαός ?

----------


## JOHNY+

To 902 το αναλογικό που αναμεταδίδει την  ερτ απο πιά συχνότητα εκπέμπει ;

----------


## atlaspc

Μπορείς να βλέπεις δυαδικτιακά ert.gr και την ερτ στο αναλογικο καναλι 11 απο πάρνηθα

----------


## electron

> Μπορείς να βλέπεις δυαδικτιακά ert.gr και την ερτ στο αναλογικο καναλι 11 απο πάρνηθα



Είσαι σίγουρος για το κανάλι 11;;Γιατί μέχρι το μεσημέρι έδειχνε μαύρο και εκεί. Όσο για τον 902 αναμετέδιδε το streaming της ΕΡΤ μέσω της zougla.gr το πρωί.

----------


## atlaspc

> Είσαι σίγουρος για το κανάλι 11;;Γιατί μέχρι το μεσημέρι έδειχνε μαύρο και εκεί. Όσο για τον 902 αναμετέδιδε το streaming της ΕΡΤ μέσω της zougla.gr το πρωί.



Γύρο στις 13:00 το μεσημέρι επεζε και το έγραφε και στο ert.gr απο εκει το είδα και το δοκίμασα.

----------


## electron

Αυτή την στιγμή επειδή δεν είμαι σπίτι,εξακολουθεί το 11 να λειτουργεί;

----------


## atlaspc

απο οτι βλέπω τώρα δεν δουλεύει τίποτα ουτε δυκτιακα ουτε αναλογικά.

----------


## kioan

> απο οτι βλέπω τώρα δεν δουλεύει τίποτα ουτε δυκτιακα



Για το δικτυακό κομμάτι το μόνο που εμποδίζει να δείτε είναι πως σταμάτησε το DNS resolving του www.ert.gr

Για να το παρακάμψετε αρκεί να προσθέσετε στο hosts file του λειτουργικού σας τις παρακάτω γραμμές:





> 195.59.150.73	www.ert.gr
> 195.59.150.43	www.ert.gr

----------

atlaspc (12-06-13), 

GeorgeVita (12-06-13), 

jami (12-06-13), 

JOUN (12-06-13)

----------


## antonis_p

Μισθολόγιο ΕΡΤ

http://oktv.gr/misthologio-ert/

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

#Θα  επανέλθω  στο  θέμα  όπως  ανέφερα  και  παραπάνω  η  Ε.Ρ.Τ.  ήταν  ένας  σφόδρα  ζημιογόνος  οργανισμός  (όπως  και  πάρα  πολλοί  άλλοι)  με  μεγάλο  κόστος  στον  φορολογούμενο   είχε  2.650  υπαλλήλους  την  στιγμή  που  το   Β.Β.С  έχει  μόνο  800.  Ηταν  ένας  χώρος  βολέματος  υμέτερων  από  όλα  τα  κόμματα  κυβερνήσεις  και  δυστυχώς  έφτασε  η  ώρα  που  κάποιος  έπρεπε  να  πληρώνει  το  λογαριασμό  γιατι  οι  φόροι  του  κορόιδου  φορολογούμενου  έχουν  πάψει  εδώ  και  πολυ  καιρό  να  επαρκούν,  έπρεπε  να  είχε  γίνει  εξυγίανση  εδώ  και  πολύ  καιρό  αλλά   η  ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ  η  ατολμία  του  Ελληνικού  κράτους  οι  συνδικαλιστές  βολεμένοι  δεν  άφησαν να  γίνει,  έτσι  λοιπόν  φτάσαμε  στο  χθεσινό  γεγονός  που  είναι  πρωτοφανές  για  τα  Ευρωπάικά  αν  όχι  παγκόσμια  χρονικά  ΤΟ  ΒΙΑΙΟ  ΚΛΕΙΣΙΜΟ  ΤΩΝ  ΠΟΜΠΩΝ!!   η  ανικανότητα  στο  μεγαλείο  της  η  πολιτεία  άρχισε  εντελώς  ανάποδα.
 -Να  δούμε  όταν  τους  ξαναανοίξουν  θα  υπάρχουν  οι  συχνότητες  γύρω  απο  τα  σύνορα  ή  θα  τις  έχουν  καταλάβει  οι  γείτονες  ιδιαίτερα  οι  εξ ανατολών  που  δεν  αφήνουν  τίποτα  να  πάει  χαμένο.  Ολοι  όσοι  ασχολουμαστε  με  το  αντικείμενο  της  κοινότητας  ξέρουμε  ότι  ήταν  τεχνικά  εφικτό  και  με  μικρό  κόστος  οι  πομποί  να  απομονωθούν  απο  τα studio  της  Ε.Ρ.Τ.  να  δικτυωθούν  έστω  προχειρα  και  να  ΕΚΠΕΜΠΟΥΝ έστω  και  κάρτες  με  ανακοίνωση  ή  κάτι  άλλο  τελως  πάντων   ΔΕΝ  ΕΠΡΕΠΕ  ΣΕ  ΚΑΜΙΑ  ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ  ΝΑ  ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΝ  ΜΗΤΕ  ΓΙΑ  ΕΝΑ  ΛΕΠΤΟ  ιδιαίτερα  στις  ακριτικές  περιοχές  αλλα  είπαμε  προχειρότητα  και  ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ.
-Οσο  αφορά  τους  εργαζόμενους  που  στη  πλειοψηφία  τους  ήταν  βολεμένοι  και  προνομιούχοι  πλήν  των  τεχνικών  δεν  είναι  ευχάριστο  να  χάνουν  τη  δουλειά  τους  θα  πάρουν  όμως  την  αποζημίωση  ας  σκεφτούμε  ότι  στον  ιδιωτικό  τομέα  τα  πράγματα  είναι  πολύ  άγρια  σε  απολύουν  και  ουτε  λόγος  για  αποζημίωση.

----------


## electron

Θύμιο όσο για την προχειρότητα της κίνησης δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάποιος που να το αμφισβητεί.Όπως αναφέρεις και συ το χειρότερο είναι ότι οι <<φίλοι>> γείτονές μας θα αδράξουν την ευκαιρία με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό. Ήταν που ήταν σχεδόν ανύπαρκτα τα κανάλια και τα ραδιόφωνα μας στις ακριτικές περιοχές, τώρα ο αμανές του χότζα βλέπω να έρχεται μαλλιά κουβάρια μέχρι την Αττική.
Επιτέλους αυτοί οι ανίκανοι πολιτευτές μας ως πότε θα τους επιτρέπουμε να αλωνίζουν και να λειτουργούν με τις επιταγές των έξωθεν αφεντικών μας; ΠΟΣΟ ΑΚΌΜΑ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΥΠΝΉΣΟΥΜΕ;;;;

----------


## JOHNY+

ERT Live stream με χαμηλό delay στην εικόνα . 
http://www3.ebu.ch/cms/en/sites/ebu/...rt-online.html

Η ερτ εκπέμπει τώρα και ψηφιακά απο το κανάλι 52 .

----------


## lepouras

η ΕΡΤ (και βασικά όλοι εμείς) είχε αγοράσει δικαιώματα για το μπάσκετ,  φόρμουλα 1 και άλλα τέτοια. 
στην αγονία του το κράτος να κλείσει αυτήν  την ντροπή της Ελλάδας σήμερα γιατί τρέχαν όλα τα κοράκια στο υπουργείο  οικονομικών να μειοδοτήσουν ποιος θα πάρει τί ??????? ο αντένα νομίζω  πήρε το μπάσκετ?? και με πόσα??????? γιατί ΑΝ όπως λένε σε 3 μήνες θα  έχουμε νέα ΕΡΤ(ή όπως σκ@τ@ θα την λένε) γιατί σκάσανε τόσα λεφτά να τα  αγοράσου? και γιατί δεν τα παίρνει η νέα ΕΡΤ και τα ξεπουλά το υπουργείο  οικονομικό???
για εμένα στον κατήφορο της πίνας που έχουν πέσει τα κοράκια, μαζεύουν τσάμπα δικαιώματα(και άλλα).
  όσο για το κράτος, εκτός από γνωστός έμπορας(μιας και τα ξεπουλά όλα)  πιστεύω έκανε ένα κρας τεστ για να δει τις ανοχές του κόσμου ώστε να  δουν πως θα παίξουν τα επόμενα χαρτιά τους στα χειροτερα που θα μας  φέρουν.
  μπορεί να το κάνανε επίτηδες δημιουργώντας μια βαλβίδα εκτόνωσης του  κόσμου( κάπως σαν τους αγανακτισμένους)μιας και μπορούν να το  διαχειριστούν πιο εύκολα. 
  οπότε και δώσανε και στα παπαγαλάκια τους μεροκάματο(και στα αφεντικά  τους έσοδα με δωράκια) εκτονώνουν και τον κόσμο κανουν και τις δοκιμές  τους.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

αρκετο καρβουνο μεχρι να σκασουμε .παντως δεν περιμενα τοσο γρηγορα να κωψουν,και φυσικα απο καιρο λεγαν για συνχωνευση κλπ,απο την αλη χρονια ,σπαταλης μηχανιματα εκατομυριων και εκπομπες που κωστιζαν 40000-50000ε ε καποτε ηρθε και η ωρα να περασουν απο το ταμειο ,αραγε τι θα γινουν τα μηχανιματα οι τεχνικοι και ολοι οι απλοι μησθοτοι?

----------


## antonis_p

> .... απο την αλη χρονια ,σπαταλης μηχανιματα εκατομυριων και εκπομπες που κωστιζαν 40000-50000ε ε καποτε ηρθε και η ωρα να περασουν απο το ταμειο ,αραγε τι θα γινουν τα μηχανιματα ...



Θα λειτουργησει ξανά η ΕΡΤ, σε λίγους μήνες. Με τα ίδια μηχανήματα.

----------


## JOHNY+

τζάμπα το πήρε ο ANT1 το basket , του το χαρίσανε

----------


## Spirtos

και να συνεχίσω περί δέντρου και δάσους που δεν βλέπουμε, με μια γρήγορη ανάγνωση απο το σχέδιο νόμου http://www.newsit.gr/flash/nea_ert.pdf, 


Η ΝΕΡΙΤ-Α.Ε. απευθύνεται προς το ευρύ κοινό και καλύπτει γεωγραφικά το σύνολοτης   χώρας.   Μπορεί   να   απευθύνεται   και   προς   τον   απόδημο   ελληνισμό. (μπορεί...δεν υποχρεούται...)

2.Πόροι της ΝΕΡΙΤ Α.Ε. είναι: α. Έσοδα από ανταποδοτικό τέλος, ως   αντιστάθμισμα για την εκπλήρωση του στόχου της δημόσιας υπηρεσίας…».  Ουδέν σχόλιον...

Η ΝΕΡΙΤ ΑΕ προσλαμβάνει προσωπικό ύστερα από σχετική προκήρυξη…τηρώντας   τις αρχές της διαφάνειας, της αξιοκρατίας και της ισότητας» (άρθρο 15   παρ.1). Οι απολαβές τους δεν θα έχουν τους περιορισμούς των μισθών του   Δημοσίου Τομέα, αλλά θα καθορίζονται κατά περίπτωση σύμφωνα με τους   όρους κάθε ατομικής σύμβασης εργασίας: (παρ. 3 του άρθρου 15: «Οι πάσης   φύσεως αποδοχές του προσωπικού καθορίζονται ανάλογα με τα τυπικά και τα   ουσιαστικά προσόντα και τα καθήκοντα που ασκεί το προσωπικό και   ειδικότερα με την ατομική σύμβαση εργασίας που συνομολογείται με την   ΝΕΡΙΤ-Α.Ε.», Σχετική προκήρυξη? Δεν θα έχουν περιορισμούς μισθών  Δημοσίου?


Η  ΝΕΡΙΤ Α.Ε αποτελεί τον ενιαίο φορέα στον οποίο μπορεί να ενταχθούν μετά  από απόφαση   του   Εποπτικού   Συμβουλίου,   σύμφωνα   με   το   άρθρο    4, 

τηλεοπτικοί    και ραδιοφωνικοί  σταθμοί,  διαδικτυακοί  ιστότοποι  και   άλλεςσχετικές   με  τον  σκοπό  τηςεταιρείαςδραστηριότητες, ιδίως  πολιτιστικές. Ιδίως "πολιτιστικές", ένας θεός ξέρει τι μπορεί να  μαζευτεί εκεί, ιστοσελίδες από ΜΚΟ πρώτα πρώτα...και πάει λέγοντας...


.  

Το πρόβλημα τους δεν είναι η σπατάλες και το χάος της ΕΡΤ (όχι φίλοι  μου, αυτά μπορέις να τα φτιάξεις άμα θέλεις), απλά δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει  Εθνικός χαρακτήρας ούτε κατ' όνομα σε ΜΜΕ πανελλαδικής εμβέλειας και  άλλα πολλά!! παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία, μόνο εδώ!!!

----------


## ioannischristo

Απλά... άλλαξε ο Μανωλιώς και έβαλε τα ρούχα του αλλιώς...

----------


## radioamateur

Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει να πληρώνω την ΕΡΤ αφενός γιατί πλέον βρίσκω όλες τις ειδήσεις στο internet αφετέρου δεν γουστάρω να πληρώνω την κακοδιαχείρηση.Δεν είμαι βέβαια και αισιόδοξος στο θέμα της δημοσιονικής εξυγείανσης γιατί εδώ θίγονται τρελλά οικονομικά συμφέροντα φανταστείτε πχ μόνο τις καταναλώσεις συντηρήσεις για την Αττική πχ όλων ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών που δεν χρειάζονται
Στα fm η ΕΡΤ εκπέμπει

90,90 mhz
91,60 mhz
93,60 mhz
95,60 mhz
97,90 mhz
99,90 mhz
100,90 mhz
101,80 mhz
102,90 mhz
103,70 mhz
105,00 mhz
105,80 mhz
106,70 mhz
107,00 mhz

ενώ στα μεσαία εκπέμπει στους
665 khz
729 khz
981 khz

Με μεγάλη μου λύπη διαπιστώνω ότι οι χαμηλόμισθοι τώρα ξύπνησαν ενώ για την κακοδιαχείρηση ρίχνουν τα βάρη σε τρίτους; Επειδή όπως το βλέπω εγώ το βλέπει μεγάλη μέρος του Ελληνικού λαού το σκηνικό έξω από το ραδιομέγαρο μου θυμίζει θέατρο.

Η ΕΡΤ μου θυμίζει ένα πλοίο με υπεράριθμους επιβάτες.

----------


## ioannischristo

O 902, μέχρι τις 23:38 έκανε αναμετάδοση της ΕΡΤ. Ε δω και 1 λεπτό έριξε ΜΠΑΡΕΣ!!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Εύχομαι η νέα κυβέρνηση να είναι πιο συνετή και ψύχραιμη στις αποφάσεις της και κυρίως ανεξάρτητη...!!!
Καλό βράδυ

----------

SRF (12-06-13)

----------


## mpex2006km

> Εύχομαι η νέα κυβέρνηση να είναι πιο συνετή και ψύχραιμη στις αποφάσεις της και κυρίως ανεξάρτητη...!!!
> Καλό βράδυ



ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΠΕΣ

----------


## Samios60

Εχθες με την ομιλια του κ Σαμαρα ειχαν προβλημα οι εικονοληπτες ...επρεπε συνεχως να απομακρυνουν τις καμερες απο κοντα του γιατι ..........συνεχως μεγαλωνε η μυτη του !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## primeras

> μα τι σκατα ρε πουστη μου......μνήμη χρυσόψαρου εχει ο Ελληνικός λαός ?




Όχι φίλε Κώστα, δεν έχουμε μνήμη χρυσόψαρου.
Απλά οι τύποι πάνε βάσει ενός πολύ καλά στημένου σχεδίου, που εμείς ούτε κατά διάνοια φανταζόμαστε.

Κανονικά τώρα έπρεπε ο κόσμος να είναι μέσα στη βουλή με όλα αυτά που γίνονται (όχι τα χθεσινά μόνο).

Απλά ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό του κόσμου έχει κάποια χρήματα στην καβάτζα.

Τα ρεμάλια το γνωρίζουν καλά αυτό.

Σε 2-3 χρόνια που θα τελειώσει και το τελευταίο λεπτό από τις τσέπες όλων μας, θα γίνει το μεγάλο μπαμ.

Αλλά ούτε τότε θα γίνει, γιατί θα το γνωρίζουν, οπότε θα ξεκινήσει -και θυμηθείτε το- σε 1 με 2 χρόνια από τώρα η ανάπτυξη και σιγά - σιγά θα αρχίσει πάλι να ρέει το χρήμα για να επαναληφθεί το ίδιο πράγμα μετά από 20 ή 30 χρόνια.

----------

MHTSOS (17-06-13), 

SRF (13-06-13)

----------


## savnik

> Όχι φίλε Κώστα, δεν έχουμε μνήμη χρυσόψαρου.
> Απλά οι τύποι πάνε βάσει ενός πολύ καλά στημένου σχεδίου, που εμείς ούτε κατά διάνοια φανταζόμαστε.
> 
> Κανονικά τώρα έπρεπε ο κόσμος να είναι μέσα στη βουλή με όλα αυτά που γίνονται (όχι τα χθεσινά μόνο).
> 
> Απλά ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό του κόσμου έχει κάποια χρήματα στην καβάτζα.
> 
> Τα ρεμάλια το γνωρίζουν καλά αυτό.
> 
> ...



Μέσα στο μυαλό μου είσαι;

----------


## SRF

> μα τι σκατα *ρε πουσ(τ)η* μου......μνήμη χρυσόψαρου εχει ο Ελληνικός λαός ?



Τι ρωτάς ρε KOKAR? Ποιά μνήμη, ούτε καν του χρυσόψαρου δεν έχουμε, όταν ψηφίζεται βουλευτής άνθρωπος, άκου ΡΕΠΟΥΣ(Τ)Η άκουσον άκουσον, που την σφαγή στην Σμυρνη την βάφτισε "συνωστισμο" !!! 
Μνήμη? Τι είναι αυτό... ΘΥΜΑΣΤΕ? 
 :Biggrin: 

Θα σας αναφέρω χαρακτηριστικά προέλευσης από μερικά 'Ελληνικά" ονόματα, που διατυμπανίζουν την Ελληνικότητά τους... και λόγο "ισχυρής μνήμης" μας τους πιστεύουμε κιόλας!!! Η ονοματολογία είναι επιστήμη, και αποδίδει την ρίζα προέλευσης καθενός!!! 

Θα ψήφιζες πχ για βουλευτή του Ελληνικού κοινοβουλίου κάποιον Νταβούτ-ογλου? Αν όχι, γιατί μπορεί να ψήφιζες πχ έναν ίδιας ρίζας ονόματος?

----------


## performer

Να θυμηθούμε κάποιο τραγούδι που λέει :<< ότι  Ελλάδα είσαι χώρα μαγική αλλά και χώρα τραγική>>
 Είδα όλες αυτές τις μέρες ανθρώπους να κλαίνε, να ωρύονται, να σηκώνουν πανό, να ξενυχτάνε, να κάνουν καταλήψεις και όλα αυτά για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Δεν είδα κάτι αντίστοιχο όταν κόβονταν όμως οι μισθοί, οι συντάξεις, οι παροχές υγείας ,όταν έμεναν χιλιάδες άλλοι συνάνθρωποι μας άνεργοι λόγω απόλυσης ή κλεισίματος επιχειρήσεων,  όταν αυξάνεται το ηλεκτρικό (πρόσφατα σε γειτονική χώρα ας θυμηθούμε ότι έπεσε η κυβέρνηση όταν προσπάθησε να αυξήσει την τιμή του ηλεκτρικού και ξεσηκώθηκαν οι πολίτες αυτής της χώρας)
   Αμφιβάλω εάν όλοι αυτοί που ωρύονται παρακολουθούσαν έστω και για λίγο κάποιο κρατικό κανάλι. Παίρνω παράδειγμα από μένα που ως Θεσσαλονικιός έβλεπα μόνο που και που το δελτίο καιρού στις 10μ.μ με τον Αρναούτογλου
  Η στάση κατά την άποψή μου και των κομμάτων είναι υποκριτική και τα δάκρυα κροκοδείλια.Όλα γίνονται για λίγα ψυχουλάκια που λέγονται ψήφοι. Δεν θέλω με όλα αυτά να πω ότι χαίρομαι που κάποιοι συνάνθρωποι μας θα μείνουν χωρίς δουλειά .Αλλά λίγο πολύ όλοι ξέρουμε το καθεστώς που επικρατούσε στα κρατικά κανάλια και τους μισθούς που έπαιρναν. Έλεος λοιπόν. Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τον  νέο φορέα
   Απορώ και με την υποκριτική συμπαράσταση των ιδιωτικών καναλιών. Ποιοι συμπαρίστανται. Αυτοί που παίρνουν
300 χιλιάδες ευρώ τον χρόνο;

----------


## atlaspc

Αν έπινε λιγότερο ο Σπύρος Παπαδόπουλος, ίσως δεν φτάναμε ως εδω.  :Biggrin:

----------


## performer

> Αν έπινε λιγότερο ο Σπύρος Παπαδόπουλος, ίσως δεν φτάναμε ως εδω.



   Να ήταν μόνο ο εν λόγω θα ήταν καλά. Φίλε μου και η στάση της κυβέρνησης είναι υποκριτική. Οι διοικήσεις στα κρατικά κανάλια ορίζονται από 
τον αρμόδιο υπουργό. Να θυμίσω την πρόσληψη στο άλλο κρατικό κανάλι την πρόσληψη κόρης πρώην υπουργού και την ανάθεση παρουσίασης εκπομπής με μηδενική ακροαματικότητα όταν το κάθε επεισόδιο στοίχιζε αρκετές χιλιάδες ευρώ και η εν λόγω έπαιρνε παχουλότατο μισθό που στον ιδιωτικό τομέα δεν θα τον έπαιρνε με τα σημερινά δεδομένα ούτε σε είκοσι χρόνια.

----------


## antonis_p

> Είδα όλες αυτές τις μέρες ανθρώπους να κλαίνε, να ωρύονται, να σηκώνουν πανό, να ξενυχτάνε, να κάνουν καταλήψεις και όλα αυτά για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Δεν είδα κάτι αντίστοιχο όταν κόβονταν όμως οι μισθοί, οι συντάξεις, οι παροχές υγείας ,όταν έμεναν χιλιάδες άλλοι συνάνθρωποι μας άνεργοι λόγω απόλυσης ή κλεισίματος επιχειρήσεων,  όταν αυξάνεται το ηλεκτρικό (πρόσφατα σε γειτονική χώρα ας θυμηθούμε ότι έπεσε η κυβέρνηση όταν προσπάθησε να αυξήσει την τιμή του ηλεκτρικού και ξεσηκώθηκαν οι πολίτες αυτής της χώρας)



Η περίπτωση της ΕΡΤ είναι διαφορετική από το σουβλατζίδικο που έκλεισε. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις είναι εξίσσου τραγικό το οτι κάποιος άνθρωπος έμεινε χωρίς δουλειά και θα αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα προκειμένου να επιβιώσει αυτός και η οικογένειά του. Όταν όμως κλείνει ο κρατικός οργανισμός που κρατά σε επαφή με την Ελλάδα τους Έλληνες της διασποράς, τους ναυτικούς, αυτούς που ζουν στα σύνορα κλπ είναι αλλιώς. 





Είναι σαν να θέλουμε να καταργηθεί η .... ιατρική επειδή κάποιοι γιατροί είναι λαμόγια. Οι τριπλοθεσήτες δεν θα χαθούν, αλίμονο  στους εργαζόμενους που ξενυχτούν (ξενυχτούσαν) για τον βασικό μισθό.

----------


## performer

> Η περίπτωση της ΕΡΤ είναι διαφορετική από το σουβλατζίδικο που έκλεισε. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις είναι εξίσσου τραγικό το οτι κάποιος άνθρωπος έμεινε χωρίς δουλειά και θα αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα προκειμένου να επιβιώσει αυτός και η οικογένειά του. Όταν όμως κλείνει ο κρατικός οργανισμός που κρατά σε επαφή με την Ελλάδα τους Έλληνες της διασποράς, τους ναυτικούς, αυτούς που ζουν στα σύνορα κλπ είναι αλλιώς. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι σαν να θέλουμε να καταργηθεί η .... ιατρική επειδή κάποιοι γιατροί είναι λαμόγια. Οι τριπλοθεσήτες δεν θα χαθούν, αλίμονο  στους εργαζόμενους που ξενυχτούν (ξενυχτούσαν) για τον βασικό μισθό.



    Φίλε μου ποιος νοιάζεται για τους κατοίκους της διασποράς; Φθάσαμε στο σημείο να λέμε  δυστυχώς η ζωή μου ο θάνατός σου
   Εάν οι κυβερνώντες νοιάζονταν για τους κατοίκους της διασποράς τα κρατικά κανάλια θα εκπέμπονταν ελεύθερα και δεν θα τα έχωναν μέσα στα πακέτα των παρόχων δορυφορικής τηλεόρασης

----------


## GREG

ενα πολυ ωραιαο κειμενο...
*Χαϊκάλης: Εδώ ΕΡΤ…, εδώ ΕΡΤ…!!*


Τις ραγδαίες εξελίξεις στην ΕΡΤ σχολίασε ο βουλευτής των Ανεξάρτητων Ελλήνων Παύλος Χαϊκάλης.
«Το ότι υπάρχει έλλειμμα δημοκρατίας και ότι βρισκόμαστε σε κατάσταση ομηρίας το γνωρίζουμε και το φωνάζουμε ως  ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ, αλλά χθες βιώσαμε τον απροκάλυπτο κυβερνητικό φασισμό  αποδεικνύοντας ότι οι “άλλες” εποχές που θύμισε σε όλους μας το κλείσιμο του διακόπτη των πομπών της Δημόσιας Ραδιοφωνίας και Τηλεόρασης, δεν είναι καθόλου άλλες από αυτές που ζούμε σήμερα», υπογράμμισε ο Παύλος Χαϊκάλης και πρόσθεσε:
«Χθες γίναμε όλοι μάρτυρες  πρωτοφανούς επίδειξης  κυβερνητικού αυταρχισμού και πολιτικής ανευθυνότητας που αγγίζει τα όρια εθνικής προδοσίας .Με μια απαράδεκτη μονομερή απόφαση αφού ούτε η ίδια η  τρικομματική κυβερνητική ηγεσία μεταξύ της δεν μπορεί να συμφωνήσει για ένα τέτοιο αψυχολόγητο ,αντεθνικό και επικίνδυνο μέτρο και καταστρατηγώντας ακόμη και το ίδιο το Σύνταγμα, η Ν.Δ. με εντελώς απροσχημάτιστο τρόπο, έριξε την “βόμβα” της θανάτωσης της Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης. Η στείρα πολιτική λιτότητας και υποτέλειας που ακολουθούν  με πρόσχημα τον δημοσιονομικό εξορθολογισμό ,οδηγεί στην ισοπέδωση και την διάλυση των πάντων.
Πέρα από την καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητη κοινωνική διάσταση που προκύπτει για τους 2656 εργαζόμενους και τις οικογένειές τους, το ζήτημα είναι πολύ βαθύτερο. Είναι  πρωτίστως και κυρίως ζήτημα Δημοκρατίας. Με μια πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου, χωρίς να τεθεί σε πολιτική και δημόσια διαβούλευση και χωρίς  να υπάρξει ούτε ένα στοιχειώδες  μίνιμουμ χρονικό περιθώριο, η Ν.Δ. οδηγεί με αυτή της την απόφαση την χώρα σε επικίνδυνες ατραπούς.
Η ΕΡΤ αποτελεί την επίσημη κρατική φωνή. Λόγοι εθνικής ασφάλειας επιβάλλουν  την ύπαρξη δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης αφού σε όλες τις ακριτικές περιοχές η  ΕΡΤ πρέπει να εκπέμπει για εθνικούς και μόνο λόγους. Αποτελεί  την φωνή της περιφέρειας, τον συνδετικό κρίκο της Πατρίδας με την Ομογένεια σε όλα τα  γεωγραφικά μήκη  και πλάτη, σε όλες τις ηπείρους, όπου υπάρχει Ελληνισμός. Δεν νοείται σύγχρονο κράτος χωρίς κρατική τηλεόραση. Ούτε στην περίπτωση της Αργεντινής δεν  τόλμησαν να αγγίξουν την δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση. Εάν οι κυβερνώντες  είναι ανίκανοι να νοικοκυρέψουν και να συμμαζέψουν τα  ομολογουμένως κακώς κείμενα της κρατικής ραδιοτηλεόρασης που το ίδιο το κράτος διοικεί όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, χωρίς να την κλείσουν ,πώς θέλουν να μας πείσουν ότι είναι ικανοί να κυβερνήσουν την χώρα και ότι ξέρουν πού μας πάνε  θυσιάζοντας το παρόν και υποθηκεύοντας το μέλλον της χώρας;
Δεν γνωρίζουν πού έχει γίνει  κακοδιαχείριση και ποιά  στελέχη υπεραμοίβονται κατασπαταλώντας το δημόσιο χρήμα; Και γιατί δεν μπορεί να εξυγιανθεί  η ΕΡΤ όντας σε λειτουργία;
Το κλείσιμο της Ελληνικής Ραδιοφωνίας και Τηλεόρασης  που  αυτή η απόφαση έρχεται να επιβάλλει είναι επικίνδυνο και γεννά ερωτηματικά. Για όλο αυτό το διάστημα δεν θα υπάρχει επίσημο κρατικό κανάλι ενημέρωσης, θα υπάρξει κενό στο αρχείο και οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει δεν θα καταγράφεται επισήμως. Επιπλέον το αρχειακό υλικό που αποτελεί πολιτιστική κληρονομιά δεν θα είναι προσβάσιμο από τους Έλληνες πολίτες. Ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό είναι το γεγονός ότι με το κλείσιμο των πομπών σε όλη την επικράτεια και την μη εκπομπή σήματος, η κατάληψη των συχνοτήτων θα είναι εφικτή από οποιονδήποτε, οπουδήποτε. Μπορεί κανείς να αντιληφθεί τους κινδύνους που κάτι τέτοιο ελλοχεύει, ιδιαιτέρως στις πλέον ακριτικές περιοχές με τους γειτονικούς πομπούς (Τουρκία, Αλβανία, Βουλγαρία) σε απόσταση αναπνοής.      
Οι ίδιοι οι εργαζόμενοι και εμείς οι ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ  ζητάμε τον εξορθολογισμό της ΕΡΤ  με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες και όχι με τέτοιου είδους αυθαίρετες παρεμβάσεις .
Αρκετά! Λίγο  ήθος κύριοι μεταμοντέρνοι εκσυγχρονιστές που έρχεστε να αναιρέσετε  αυτά που πριν λίγους μήνες οι ίδιοι λέγατε. Πού  αλήθεια αναφερόταν στο πρόγραμμά σας προεκλογικά ότι σκοπεύετε να κλείσετε την Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία και Τηλεόραση; Ή μήπως και αυτό αποτελεί μνημονιακή  δέσμευση από το 2011;  
Μετατοπίζοντας την συζήτηση  μόνο στην κοινωνική διάσταση  της απόλυσης των  2656  εργαζομένων  με το πρόσχημα της εξυγίανσης προσπαθείτε να αποπροσανατολίσετε την κοινή γνώμη  από την ουσία  του ζητήματος. Γιατί ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πλέον στην εποχή μας,  η Δημοκρατία δεν απειλείται  από τα τανκς αλλά από τον έλεγχο των ΜΜΕ».

Tags: ΕΡΤ

----------


## antonis_p

> Φίλε μου ποιος νοιάζεται για τους κατοίκους της διασποράς; Φθάσαμε στο σημείο να λέμε  δυστυχώς η ζωή μου ο θάνατός σου
>    Εάν οι κυβερνώντες νοιάζονταν για τους κατοίκους της διασποράς τα κρατικά κανάλια θα εκπέμπονταν ελεύθερα και δεν θα τα έχωναν μέσα στα πακέτα των παρόχων δορυφορικής τηλεώρασης



Δεν νοιάζονται ούτε για τους Έλληνες της ημεδαπής αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως οι Έλληνες της διασποράς ή οι ναυτικοί δεν ενδιαφέρονται για την ΕΡΤ! Είναι ισοπεδωτικό να πούμε πως ήταν άχρηστη. Το οτι εκπέμπονται από την ΝΟΒΑ είναι άλλη ιστορία, η ΝΟΒΑ δεν θέλει να το κάνει τζάμπα. Νομίζω όμως πως εκπέμπεται και από τον HELLAS SAT ελεύθερα.

----------


## performer

> Δεν νοιάζονται ούτε για τους Έλληνες της ημεδαπής αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως οι Έλληνες της διασποράς ή οι ναυτικοί δεν ενδιαφέρονται για την ΕΡΤ! Είναι ισοπεδωτικό να πούμε πως ήταν άχρηστη. Το οτι εκπέμπονται από την ΝΟΒΑ είναι άλλη ιστορία, η ΝΟΒΑ δεν θέλει να το κάνει τζάμπα. Νομίζω όμως πως εκπέμπεται και από τον HELLAS SAT ελεύθερα.



  Φίλε μιλάς για την ΕΡΤ world την οποία  εάν την έχεις παρακολουθήσει κάποια φορά θα είδες τι είδους ενημέρωση κάνει.Σε βεβαιώ ότι ελάχιστοι είναι αυτοί που την παρακολουθούν. Όσο για τον Hellas Sat όνειρο ήταν και πάει .Πουλήθηκε.Αλλά πέραν αυτού γιατί να μην εκπέμπονται ελεύθερα όλα τα κρατικά κανάλια;  Οι εξ ανατολών γείτονες μας και όχι μόνο  ξέρεις πόσα κανάλια εκπέμπουν ελεύθερα;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Επειδή υπάρχει πολυφωνία θέλουν να επαναφέρουν την μονοφωνία.
Τώρα αν θέλουν να ρίξουν προπέτασμα καπνού για να καλύψουν άλλα ή/και να προκαλέσει εκλογές, αν τα άλλα δύο (απο)κόμματα εννοούν ότι θα το καταψηφίσουν (που δεν το πιστεύω) είναι πρόσθετα στοιχεία.
Τα περί υψηλού αριθμού εργαζομένων και υψηλών μισθών είναι γελοία, αφού η διοίκηση της διορίζεται.

Ο κόσμος προφανώς διαμαρτύρεται κυρίως για το "αποφασίζουμε και διατάσσουμε" και για τη συνεχιζόμενη κατάλυση κάθε έννοιας δημοκρατίας.

ΥΓ Θυμάμαι όταν την κοπανάγαμε απ΄το σχολείο και ήμασταν άφραγκοι πηγαίναμε στο (ραδιοφωνικό) στούντιο του Ζαππείου, είχε ηχογραφήσεις για "νέα ταλέντα" κλπ.

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## mariosm

Παιδια επειδη βλεπω οτι μερικοι ψαχνουν ολη μερα για να βρουν που ακριβως εκπεμπει η ΕΡΤ θα ηθελα μια χαρη. 
Ενημερωστε αν δειτε πουθενα την Βικη Φλεσσα. 
Ηταν η αγαπημενη μου και η μονη που εβλεπα στην ΝΕΤ. 
Την εχω χασει και ειμαι ....χαμενος :Mad:  :Brick wall:

----------


## performer

> Παιδια επειδη βλεπω οτι μερικοι ψαχνουν ολη μερα για να βρουν που ακριβως εκπεμπει η ΕΡΤ θα ηθελα μια χαρη. 
> Ενημερωστε αν δειτε πουθενα την Βικη Φλεσσα. 
> Ηταν η αγαπημενη μου και η μονη που εβλεπα στην ΝΕΤ. 
> Την εχω χασει και ειμαι ....χαμενος



   Πάρε να έχεις μια φωτογραφίαJournalists-Flessa-01-goog.jpg

----------


## JOHNY+

Η σελίδα του νέου φορέα που δημιουργήθηκε Ν.Ε.Ρ.Ι.Τ.  :Biggrin:  http://www.nerit.gr/

----------


## lepouras

> Η σελίδα του νέου φορέα που δημιουργήθηκε Ν.Ε.Ρ.Ι.Τ.  http://www.nerit.gr/



μου το στείλανε και εμένα χαχαχαααχαχαχαχχα να δω τι όνομα θα βρουν τώρα  μήπως neroxit????? :Lol:   όχι όχι μάλλον του Γιώργου το Ξεnerit :hahahha:

----------


## giannaras13

> Η σελίδα του νέου φορέα που δημιουργήθηκε Ν.Ε.Ρ.Ι.Τ.  http://www.nerit.gr/



το τελευταιο προβλημα ειναι αυτο,σιγα βαζεις μια παυλα αναμεσα και τελειωσε...  το οτι πατησα στο λινκ και ειδα να παιζει η συμφωνικη ορχηστρα αλλο τραγικο..   ισως ειναι το μοναδικο διημερο που δουλευουν κανονικα εκει

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## antonis_p

ΝΕΡΙΤ ΑΕ: Το σχέδιο της κυβέρνησης για τη νέα ΕΡΤ

Πηγή: http://www.skai.gr/news/politics/art...#ixzz2W7pUBXRo

----------


## picdev

*μάθανε πως ΓΑ  πλακώσανε κι οι πακιστανοί* 

έλεγα και εγώ ότι είναι ακραίο το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, αλλά ας σας πληρώσουν οι λαθραίοι,
όπως τι κόβω θα μετονομαστεί σε  ΣΥΡΙΖΟ-ΕΡΤ
κοιτάξτε πως χειροκροτούν τα ζώα

----------


## giwrgosss

τσ τσ τσ μα είναι δυνατόν? τ είναι ατα τα ξεφτιλικια ρε σαν δεν ντρεπόμαστε λεω εγω , πετανε μπαρες στ καναλια απειλουν και οτι τους καυλώσει κάνουν , μαζευτήκαν 300 μαλακες που οκ εμεις τους βαλαμε , βγάλαν και ενα  χούφταλο ξεφτιλισμένο που του αλλάζει τα βρακιά για την ακρατια καμιά 20αρα αλοδαπη που σκατα στα μουτρα του εχει , ειχαν γινει τα ιδια και με τον τύπο τοτε με τς απεργίες  , γίνετε πραγματική παραβίαση του συνταγματος και κανενας σκατομαλακας εισαγγελέας ( εδω δεν βγαινει ο σκατομυαλος πρόεδρος ) να βγαλει μια αποφαση έστω να πει κάτι ... αιντε απο κει ρε ... ουστ στα κελια τους ολοι γρηγορα !!! με οπλο λεει το συνταγμα οτι καθαριζουμε όποιον απειλεί την φιμωση και κατάλυση του , τελευταις νόμος .... και ας μιν σβηστεί παρακαλώ , αν θέλουν να έρθουν και να με συλλάβουν οι αντε μην πω και τιποτα ποιο βαρύ

δεν έχουν ούτε καν σκατό στο κεφάλι τους όλοι , τουλάχιστον το σκατό γίνετε και λιπασμα

----------


## giannaras13

> *μάθανε πως ΓΑ  πλακώσανε κι οι πακιστανοί* 
> 
> έλεγα και εγώ ότι είναι ακραίο το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, αλλά ας σας πληρώσουν οι λαθραίοι,
> όπως τι κόβω θα μετονομαστεί σε  ΣΥΡΙΖΟ-ΕΡΤ
> κοιτάξτε πως χειροκροτούν τα ζώα

----------


## picdev

> μου το στείλανε και εμένα χαχαχαααχαχαχαχχα να δω τι όνομα θα βρουν τώρα  μήπως neroxit?????  όχι όχι μάλλον του Γιώργου το Ξεnerit



έχει αλλάξει η νομοθεσία,δεν μπορείς να κατοχυρώσεις νομίζω όνομα που αναφέρεται σε εταιρεία

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλησπερα παντως ειναι πολυ λυπηρο αυτο που συμβαινει θυμαμαι οταν ημουν μικρος 5 το απογευμα ξεκιναγε το προγραμα με τον εθνικο υμνο περιμεναμε πως και τι οι πυτσιρικαδες να αρχισει το προγραμα μικυ μαους ,το μικρο σπιτι στο λιβαδι,βορειει και νοτιοι ,και αλλα πολα που δεν θυμαμαι ,ο πατερας μου εβλεπε το μινορε της αυγης ,και ποδοσφερο καργα,ολα αυτα σε μια τηλεωραση sony 110 yve την οποια και  εχω ακομη,βεβαια μιλαμε και για το οργιο σπαταλης μην ξεχναμε το στην υγεια μας το κοστος ηταν 40 η 50 η60 χιλιαδες εβρα σε καιρους κρισης,  βρε που παμε ρε βρε που παμε που ελεγε και ο συχορεμενος ο Αυλονητης.

----------


## 744

Μα το καταχύρωσε πριν ιδρυθεί η εταιρία. Εκαναν μεγάλη βλακεία που είπαν το όνομα πρίν κατοχυρώσουν το site.

Η μόνη βλακεία είναι θα μου πείτε?

Το μόνο πράγμα που γίνεται βάση σχεδίου είναι να διαλυθούν όλες οι υποδομές, οι αντοχές, η αξιοπρέπειά μας.

Στα όπλα λοιπόν, τί καθόμαστε????

----------


## lepouras

> έχει αλλάξει η νομοθεσία,δεν μπορείς να κατοχυρώσεις νομίζω όνομα που αναφέρεται σε εταιρεία





ναι ΑΝ υπάρχει η εταιρία ΙΣΩΣ όχι. αλλά δεν νομίζω με το ΑΝ θα δημιουργηθεί κάποτε.πάντως ο ζουγκλιαρης δεν είχε φτιάξει το σαιτ του γιατί κάποιος είχε πάρει το όνομα και του τα έσκασε να το αγοράσει. οπότε δεν βλέπω καμιά παρανομία. αντίθετα αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι ΔΕΝ μπορείς να πάρεις ονόματα που είναι χώρας πόλης ή δήμου.

----------


## radioamateur

> *μάθανε πως ΓΑ  πλακώσανε κι οι πακιστανοί* 
> 
> έλεγα και εγώ ότι είναι ακραίο το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, αλλά ας σας πληρώσουν οι λαθραίοι,
> όπως τι κόβω θα μετονομαστεί σε  ΣΥΡΙΖΟ-ΕΡΤ
> κοιτάξτε πως χειροκροτούν τα ζώα




1.500.000 Έλληνες στην ανεργία ... Τους ρωτήσατε αν μπορούν να πληρώνουν το ανταποδωτικό τέλος για να μπορούν συντηρούν αυτό το θέατρο; Και ένας βλάκας που δεν πληρώνει μας κάνει κύρηγμα.

----------


## lepouras

δεν καταλαβαίνω κάποιους που λένε καλά έκαναν και την έκλεισαν επειδή κάποιοι τρώγανε(ας δεχτώ ότι ήτανε πολλοί).
  δηλαδή αν είχα ένα μαγαζί(χώρα) και έβαζα έναν διευθυντή(πρωθυπουργός) και προσλάμβανε όποιους ήθελε(λαμογια και γληφτρονια)
και έριχνε το μαγαζί έξω και σου έλεγε ααααααααα να το κλείσουμε γιατί τρώνε τα λεφτά(μαζί και αυτός) θα έκλεινα το μαγαζί? η θα διαολοστελνα όσους τρώγανε, μαζί και τον μ@λ@κ@ τον διευθυντή?
  τελικά ποσο ζώα είμαστε?
δηλαδή στον ΟΠΑΠ τρώγανε και ήτανε ζημιογόνος και τον στείλανε? 

η ΔΕΗ ήτανε ζημιογόνα? γιατί στις διαφημίσεις μας μιλάγανε για τα κέρδη της?.

την ολυμπιακή που σε κάθε εκλογές(και πριν ) μίσθωναν για τα εκλογικά τους παιχνίδια αλλά δεν δίναν δραχμή για να κουβαλάνε ψήφους από όλη την γη? 
το ότι βάλανε ιδιωτική εταιρία μέσα να την εξυγιάνει και τελικά την έβαλε μέσα άλλα πόσα δις?

ο ΟΤΕ που τελικά η καλές και άγιες εταιρίες δεν του επιτρέπουν να είναι ανταγωνιστικός? 

κερδίσαμε εμείς τίποτα? 
τα λιμάνια που πήρε η κοσκο κερδίσαμε εμείς από τους Κινέζους τίποτα?

 ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΞΕΠΟΥΛΗΘΕΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΥΣΕ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ??????

αααα ξέχασα δεν μείναμε ακομα ΟΛΟΙ άστεγοι. 
άντε, με το καλό τα χειρότερα.

----------


## picdev

η ολυμπιακή ήταν ζημιογόνα , τα υπόλοιπα όχι,
τα λιμάνια καλά έκαναν και τα έδωσαν στους κινέζους, τόσα χρόνια δεν έγινε τίποτα , μόνο έπαιρναν μισθούς των 10.000 ευρώ, με το που ήρθαν οι κινέζοι τα έργα άρχισαν και τέλειωσαν σε χρόνο dt, παρακάλαω να πάρουν και τα τρένα μπας και αποκτήσει σιδηροδρομικό δίκτυο ή Ελλάδα, ο ΟΣΕ κόστιζε 1δις το χρόνο και ακόμα έχουμε οδοντωτό.

----------


## lepouras

τότε ρε Ακη τη μας πρήζεις με την ΧΑ. ας τα πάρουν οι Κινέζοι αρκεί μην τα πάρουν οι Τούρκοι? ήμαρτον
ααααααα ξέχασα η ΧΑ ήταν η μόνη που συναίνεσε να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ.

----------


## lepouras

όσο για τον οδοντωτό να σε δω να κάνει μελέτη η ΧΑ να ανεβάσει τρένο στα Καλάβρυτα χωρίς οδοντωτό. στις άλλες χώρες που έχουν οδοντωτό σε τρένα με μεγάλες κλήσεις στις γραμμές δεν ανακάλυψαν ακομα την τεχνολογία .
και ναι τα δις που λες ότι ξοδεύανε στον ΟΣΕ ΜΗΠΩΣ ήτανε μέσα και ΟΛΑ τα έργα (σήραγγες, ηλεκτρικές γραμμές ,καινούργια βαγόνια) για να λένε πόσο κόστιζε? ενώ ο ιδιώτης που τα βρήκε όλα έτυμα θα ρίξει χρήμα. ναι τώωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωρα.

----------


## lepouras

> Το τελευταιο κομμουνιστικο καθεστως της Ευρωπης γκρεμιζεται σιγα σιγα μεσα σε τονους λασπης.






 σύμπτωση.  :Rolleyes: 
συμβαίνουν και αυτά. :Biggrin:

----------


## giwrgosss

> Μα το καταχύρωσε πριν ιδρυθεί η εταιρία. Εκαναν μεγάλη βλακεία που είπαν το όνομα πρίν κατοχυρώσουν το site.



μαχαχαχαχα μα σε καλό σου χαχαχαχα να σου υπενθυμίσω πως πήρε η κοσμοτε το σιτε για το γουατσαπ , αν δεν ξέρεις γκουγκλιτ , πιο πριν ήταν προσωπικό μπλογκ κάποιου πολίτη τοτε το whatsup.gr το πήραν γιατί έτσι γούσταραν , οτι γουστάρουν κάνουν ,  νταβατζή δεν είχαμε νταβατζή αποκτήσαμε στον σβέρκο μας

----------


## xlife

Για την ΕΡΤ θα συμφωνήσω ότι ήταν πάντα ενα αγκάθι. Όπως και η Oλυμπιακη, ο ΟΤΕ, η ΔΕΗ και όλες 
οι εταιρειες που στηριζονται σε κρατικες επιχορηγησεις.Ομως εαν θελουμε να λεμε οτι ζουμε σε δημοκρατικο
καθεστώς και οχι σε χούντα θα πρέπει να υπάρχει άλλη σειρά πριν μια τέτοιου τύπου επιχείρηση.
Στα δημοκρατικά καθεστώτα δεν πρέπει να την πληρώνει ο λαός επειδή κάποιος υπουργός διόριζε
κατά εκατοντάδες και τελικά αντί να είναι κερδοφόροι οργανισμοί γίνανε αγκάθια.
Η Αποψη μου ειναι σκληρη αλλα νομιζω οτι πρεπει να τελειωνουμε με την τυπου δημοκρατια και
να περάσουμε σε πραγματική λαοκρατική δημοκρατία. Όλοι οι υπουργοί, όλοι ακόμη κι αυτοί που
φαινομενικά δεν φταίνε πρέπει να πάνε φυλακή. Όχι να γίνει προανακρατικη κτλ.
Απευθειας φυλακη για 2 ετη τουλαχιστον. Στην αρχαια ελλαδα υπηρχε ο εξοστρακισμος και
ακομη και για την απλη συμμετοχη σε εκλογες ο πολιτευομενος εβαζε το κεφαλι του στην γκιλοτινα
Μαζι με τους υπουργους πρεπει να πανε φυλακη ολοι οσοι "υπηρετησαν" το κοινο καλο
μιας και εν ετη 2013 δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει ελληνας που να μη σκεφτεσαι οτι ολοι οι πολιτικοι
φταίνε για την τωρινή κατάσταση της χώρας. Έτσι αντί να κλείνουν την ερτ , να πουλάνε οτι
υπάρχει και δεν υπάρχει πρέπει πρώτα να κάνουν δυο- τρία χρόνια φυλακή για εσχάτη προδοσία.
Ολοι ομως ουτε δικαστηριο ουτε τιποτα. Οπως ακριβως παιρνουν ολες τις αποφασεις σημερα με το
έτσι θέλω. Μετά από την φυλάκιση όσων έχουν κυβερνήσει την Ελλάδα τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια
μπορούμε σαν λαός με δημοψηφισματα να κλείσουμε και να ανοίξουμε την ΕΡΤ τη ΔΕΗ και οτι 
αλλο υπαρχει μιας και είναι επιχειρήσεις στις οποίες όλοι οι Ελληνες είμαστε μικρομέτοχοι.
Οσοι απο εδω εχετε παιδια σκεφτητε μονο οτι τα παιδια μεταξυ τους κανουν πλακα
-που περασες -στο ταδε πανεπιστημιο -α εσυ θα εισαι ανεργος με πτυχιο
Δυστηχως νομιζω οτι τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ χειροτερα απ οτι νομιζουμε και η προβλεψη μου ειναι 
δυσοιωνη. Νομιζω οτι η κατασταση για 2 με 3 χρονια θα χειροτερευει και η πολυποθητη 
αναπτυξη δεν θα ερθει ποτε.Οταν κατι το περιμενεις απο μερα σε μερα και τελικα ανακαλυπτεις οτι
εχουν περασει 4 χρονια δεν νομιζω οτι πλεον πρεπει να περιμενεις κατι
Αυτά τα λίγα είχα να πω και να προσθέσω οτι είμαι απο εκείνους τους Ελληνες που φώναζα για
το ειδικό τέλος για την ερτ στο λογαριασμό της δεη αλλά εννοείτε οτι δεν θέλω να κλείσει μιας 
και ο τροπος που κλεινει μου θυμιζει τακτικες δικτατοριας

----------


## atlaspc

*Από τη Βουλή των 500 της αρχαίας Ελλάδας στη Βουλή των 300 της σύγχρονης (?) !!*
Βουλευτής στην αρχαία Ελλάδα  μπορούσε να γίνει οποιοσδήποτε εφόσον ψηφιζόταν. Μοναδικές προϋποθέσεις  να είναι Έλληνας πολίτης και να κατέχει την ελληνική θρησκεία και  παιδεία...

Από την στιγμή της εκλογής του καταγραφόταν λεπτομερώς  όλη η προσωπική του αλλά και η οικογενειακή του περιουσία. Ενδεικτικό  του "λεπτομερώς" παραπάνω είναι ότι καταγράφανε μέχρι και τα σανδάλια  που φορούσε!
Αν κατά τη διάρκεια της θητείας του έπαιρνε οποιαδήποτε  απόφαση, απόρροια της οποίας ήταν να ζημιωθεί το ελληνικό δημόσιο, το  κοινό   
 καλό των πολιτών, γινότανε κατάσχεση της περιουσίας του μέχρι του  ποσού της ζημιάς που προκαλούσε. Αν η ζημιά ήταν μεγαλύτερη από την  περιουσία του, τότε αφού γινότανε κατάσχεση και της οικογενειακής του  περιουσίας (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των σανδαλιών!), είχε την υποχρέωση να  δουλέψει χωρίς αμοιβή στο δημόσιο μέχρι να ξεχρεώσει αυτά που χρώσταγε.
Ούτε βουλευτικές ασυλίες ούτε κουτοπόνηρα νομοθετήματα για να μην μας πιάνει ο νόμος..

----------


## johnnyb

**

----------


## lepouras

καλά ορέ μικρέ συνονόματε(john micros) καλά έκανες και έβαλες (-) πες και που διαφωνείς. έτσι να καταλαβαίνω και την διαφωνία. αν θες φυσικά.

----------


## picdev

λοιπόν παλικάρια μόλις γύρισα απο ρακοκατάσταση  :Tongue2: , 
και έμαθα ότι με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ έγινε μεγάλη *ΠΑΤΑΤΑ*, υπάρχουν προβλήματα *εθνικής ασφάλειας* 
που δεν σχετίζονται με τα ραδιοφωνικά ή τηλεοπτικά σήματα.
Για το γιωργάκη και τον κωστάκη είχα πειστεί , τώρα πείστηκα και για το σαμαρά.
Δεν θέλω να πω τι και πως αλλά υπάρχει *τεράστιο πρόβλημα*, έχει γίνει χαμός στο υπουργείο.
και δεν έχει γίνει χαμός για απολυμένους , ούτε για την εκπομπή στην υγειά μας.

----------


## plouf

fφιλε picdev δυνατο το ρακι..

τα κυρια προβληματα που λεμε απο τη ναρχη του νηματος ειναι 
α) οτι εγινε με χουντικες και οχι δημοκρατικες διαδικασιες το κλεισιμο και 
β) οτι τιθονται θεματα αθνικης ασφαλειας αλλα και λειτουργικοτητας σημαντικων υποδομων του κρατους με αυτο


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ οτι επρεπ να γινει μειωση προσωπικου και μισθων αλαλ ειναι ΑΣΧΕΤΑ θεματα !!

----------


## john micros

> δεν καταλαβαίνω κάποιους που λένε καλά έκαναν και την έκλεισαν επειδή κάποιοι τρώγανε(ας δεχτώ ότι ήτανε πολλοί).
>   δηλαδή αν είχα ένα μαγαζί(χώρα) και έβαζα έναν διευθυντή(πρωθυπουργός) και προσλάμβανε όποιους ήθελε(λαμογια και γληφτρονια)
> και έριχνε το μαγαζί έξω και σου έλεγε ααααααααα να το κλείσουμε γιατί τρώνε τα λεφτά(μαζί και αυτός) θα έκλεινα το μαγαζί? η θα διαολοστελνα όσους τρώγανε, μαζί και τον μ@λ@κ@ τον διευθυντή?
>   τελικά ποσο ζώα είμαστε?
> δηλαδή στον ΟΠΑΠ τρώγανε και ήτανε ζημιογόνος και τον στείλανε? 
> 
> η ΔΕΗ ήτανε ζημιογόνα? γιατί στις διαφημίσεις μας μιλάγανε για τα κέρδη της?.
> 
> την ολυμπιακή που σε κάθε εκλογές(και πριν ) μίσθωναν για τα εκλογικά τους παιχνίδια αλλά δεν δίναν δραχμή για να κουβαλάνε ψήφους από όλη την γη? 
> ...



δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα θα πρεπει να τους αφησουμε να κανουν παρτυ ,θα παιρνουν συνεχεια δανεια,σε εμας θα στελνουν το λογαριασμο και αυτοι θα αμοιβονται με 324.000 τον χρονο να μας διαβαζουν εφημεριδες,δειχνουν παραλιες/βουνα, θα φτιαχνουν φαγητα κατι 20χρονα,θα πίνουν τσικουδιές στους πρόποδες του χορτιατη αντι να κανουν service....και εις υγεια των κοροιδων. αδεια για σουβλατζιδικο και ας παρουν οσα θελουν.ρωτα κανεναν που δουλευει εκει μεσα να σου πει τι γινεται γιατι σε μας στελνουν τους λογαριασμούς.το φερον σημα εστω και αδιαμορφωτο θα πρεπει να μεινει ανοικτο για πολλους και σοβαρους λογους. καλο το μαγαζακι αλλα δεν υπαρχουν αλλα χρηματα ουτε κανεις θελει να τους χρηματοδοτει. ο ακρατος συνδικαλισμος μονο καταστροφη φερνει και χρεωνει την επόμενη γενιά.ετσι οπως το λες ολοι οι αλλοι εκτος απο αυτους ειναι παιδια ενος κατωτερου θεου;;;και πανω απο ολα εμεις δεν πηραμε κανενα δανειο για νας μας στελνουν τα ραβασακια τους για να ζησουν τα φρυδια της ...λης.αδιαφορω για την οικογενεια τους οπως αυτοι αδιαφορουν για ολους τους αλλους.δεν θα καλυτερεψει η ζωη σου αλλα δεν θα σου βαζουν ΕΕΤΗΔΕ ....ΚΛΠ για να πληρωνονται αυτοι.και πανω απο ολα δεν θα εχεις συνεταίρο την εφορια,δεη,οτε στο σπιτι σου.ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΤΑ ΞΕΠΟΥΛΗΣΑΝ και τωρα θελουν και υποστηρηξη;;;εβαλα μειον γιατι τους αντιμετωπίζεις με ελαφροτητα ενω αυτοι δρουν με καλα οργανωμένο σχεδιο . αναγκαστικε να την κλειση γιατι θα ειναι δυσκολο να παραμεινη ως κυβερνηση μεχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο.ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΑΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ είμαστε αυτοι που τους ψηφίσαμε και τους δώσαμε το δικαίωμα να μας πουλούν τρέλα. η ΥΦΕΣΗ και η ΥΨΗΛΗ ΑΝΕΡΓΙΑ είναι που θα τους βαλει στην θεση τους και οχι οι πολιτικοι.και εαν ηξερες τι παρτυ γινονται εκει μεσα με πλουραλισμό οπως λενε .....τοτε θα τους είχες διαγράψει εντελώς.και εαν τους είχες γνωρίσει απο κοντά τοτε θα ειχες σοβαρο ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα και οχι να προβληματίζεσαι για τυχόν λύσεις σε οργανωμένα παιχνίδια φοροκλοπής του λαουτζίκου. καλή σου μερα.

----------


## hurt30

> ...δεν θα καλυτερεψει η ζωη σου αλλα δεν θα σου βαζουν ΕΕΤΗΔΕ ....ΚΛΠ για να πληρωνονται αυτοι.και πανω απο ολα δεν θα εχεις συνεταίρο την εφορια,δεη,οτε στο σπιτι σου...



Μην φας έχει γλάρο.

Τι διασφάλιση έχουμε ότι και στην νέα σύσταση δεν θα υπάρχει η γεννιά των 324.000 ευρώ; Καμμία.
Τι διασφάλιση έχουμε ότι δεν θα μπουν μόνο λάμογια/αργόμισθοι/εργατοπατέρες/συντοπίτες και μετά δεν θα πάρει άλλους 1000 συμβασιούχους για να καλύψει το έργο; Δηλαδή ποιός μας διασφαλίζει ότι σε χ χρονικό διάστημα δεν θα έχουμε την "παλιά καλή ΕΡΤ" με περισσότερα λαμόγια;

----------


## john micros

> Μην φας έχει γλάρο.
> 
> Τι διασφάλιση έχουμε ότι και στην νέα σύσταση δεν θα υπάρχει η γεννιά των 324.000 ευρώ; Καμμία.
> Τι διασφάλιση έχουμε ότι δεν θα μπουν μόνο λάμογια/αργόμισθοι/εργατοπατέρες/συντοπίτες και μετά δεν θα πάρει άλλους 1000 συμβασιούχους για να καλύψει το έργο; Δηλαδή ποιός μας διασφαλίζει ότι σε χ χρονικό διάστημα δεν θα έχουμε την "παλιά καλή ΕΡΤ" με περισσότερα λαμόγια;



ειναι πολυ απλο....ο ΟΛΙ ΡΕΝ θα σου βαλει καινούργιους φόρους, εσυ θα τους μετακυλίσεις στους ανεργους και στους συνταξιουχους και καποια ωραία πρωία θα πεσει τοσο ξυλο απο μαγκουρες που θα παραιτηθούν οικιοθελως. εχουν πληρη και σωστη ενημερωση αυτοι εξω, απλως αδιαφορουν, τα λεφτα τους θα τα παρουν και λενε δυο πραγματα....ψοφήστε στην πείνα και φαγωθείτε μεταξυ σας.τωρα αν η γιαγιουλα θελει να εχει τα ιδια φρυδια παρέα εεεεε τι να κανουμε ας κοψει το φαγητο και φαρμακα.4 πομποι ομως απο γειτονα αυξησαν την ισχυ στα 100KW.το ολο θέμα δημιουργήθηκε οταν δημοσιεύτηκαν οι μισθοί τους και οι υπερωρίες τους;; υπαρχει και η κωδικοποιηση και οποιος θελει να τους δει ας τους πληρωσει και τους καφεδες των23 ευρω για να εχει αντικειμενική αξιοΚΡΑΤΙΚΗ πλουραλιστική ενημέρωση.
και μια και το θυμηθηκα....με το MPG2 τι εγινε;;;ποιος ηταν ο τεχνικος συμβουλος;;; και....;;

----------


## hurt30

Πρώτα μας λες:





> ...δεν θα καλυτερεψει η ζωη σου αλλα δεν θα σου βαζουν ΕΕΤΗΔΕ ....ΚΛΠ  για να πληρωνονται αυτοι.και πανω απο ολα δεν θα εχεις συνεταίρο την  εφορια,δεη,οτε στο σπιτι σου...



Μετά μας λες:




> ειναι πολυ απλο....ο ΟΛΙ ΡΕΝ θα σου βαλει καινούργιους φόρους, εσυ θα τους μετακυλίσεις στους ανεργους και στους συνταξιουχους...



Αποφάσισε, σε χάνω...

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η ΕΡΤ και η οποιαδήποτε ΕΡΤ. Το θέμα είναι επιτελικό, ηγεσίας πως το λένε.
Και επιτέλους να σταματήσουν να μας ρεζιλεύουν στο εξωτερικό και εσωτερικό σαν χώρα.

----------


## john micros

> Πρώτα μας λες:
> 
> 
> 
> Μετά μας λες:
> 
> 
> Αποφάσισε, σε χάνω...
> 
> ...



οχι δεν με χανεις....δεν ειναι η ΕΡΤ το θεμα,απλως ειναι το πρωτο παραδειγμα....δεν υπαρχει κανενα επιτελικο ηγετικο προβλημα. ο διαχειριστης της πολυκατοικιας οργανομενα με αριστα επιτελεία μετακυλουν το υψηλο επιπεδο διαβιωσης και το κοστος των λεγομενων ειδικων καθεστωτων στον λαουτζικο μεχρι να βρεθει σε πληρη αδυναμια για να πληρωσει τα οποιαδηποτε χαρατσια....εντωμεταξυ αυτοι τρεναρουν χρονο αμοιβομενοι με 324.000 ευρω και οταν τα πραγματατα φτασουν στο απροχωρητο τοτε ολοι αυτοι θα εξαφανιστουν. στο διαστημα αυτο εχει καταστραφει μια γενια . ο λαος ειναι ρεζιλης και οχι αυτοι. η ολη μαχη γινεται σε εσωτερικο επιπεδο ποσο θα αντεξη ο ελληνας ...αδιαφορουν πληρως αν θα πεθανει απο την πεινα το μονο που θελουν ειναι πιστωση χρονου για να βγουν σε παχυλη συνταξη. με κωδικοποιημενο σημα και με συνδρομη ας του δωσουν 500.000 ευρω...αδιαφορω αλλα οχι να επιβαλλη η συντεχνια εισφορα μεσω δεη σε γριουλες. επιτελικο προβλημα υπαρχει στο οτι πρεπει να βρουν κορόιδα και τροπους να φορολογήσουν και τον αερα.η ΕΡΤ ειναι η αρχη του προβληματος γιατι εκτος απο τα δικα της προβληματα πειθει και τις μαζες οτι εχουν υποχρεωση να πληρωνουν τις δικες τους επιλογες. τιποτα δεν εγινε κατα λαθος ....ολα ειναι οργανωμένο σχεδιο με τον λογαριασμό στους πληβείους.... η επιλογη ειναι του κοσμου κατα 10% και της υφεσης και ανεργιας κατα 90% για να ισοσταθμιστούν τα πραγματα. θεμα χρονου πλεον οτι και να λεει ο καθε ενας.εσοδα παντως δεν θα εχουν.

----------


## antonis_p

> α) οτι εγινε με χουντικες και οχι δημοκρατικες διαδικασιες το κλεισιμο και



Ποιες είναι οι δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες που πρέπει να ακολουθηθούν για να κλείσει ένα (οποιοδήποτε) μαγαζί ή "μαγαζί"; Όλο για δημοκρατία ακούω και για χουντικές μεθόδους τις τελευταίες μέρες. Έχει κλείσει κάποιο μαγαζί μετά από δημόσια διαβούλευση;

----------

vasilllis (14-06-13)

----------


## antonis_p

> μιας 
> και ο τροπος που κλεινει μου θυμιζει τακτικες δικτατοριας



Δεν έχω ζήσει εκείνες τις μέρες αλλά από όσο ξέρω
τότε τίποτα δεν έκλεινε, μόνο άνοιγαν επιχειρήσεις.
Κάπου άκουσα πως και το μέγαρο που σήμερα στεγάζεται η ΕΡΤ, τότε φτιάχτηκε.
Ότι ζεις σήμερα, από φαγοπότια, σκάνδαλα, απολύσεις, ανεργία κλπ είναι τακτικές δημοκρατίας.
Άσχετο αν δεν πρέπει να λέγεται. Και να καμαρώνουμε για αυτήν.

----------


## savnik

Μάλλον κάτι πρέπει να άλλαξε
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post604317

----------


## xristos52athens

*O FLASH εκπέμπει στα μεσαία!* 

   Ο πρόεδρος της ΕΤΕΡ ενημέρωσε το διασωματειακό ότι οι τεχνικοί του ραδιοφώνου κατάφεραν να εκπέμψουν το σήμα του σταθμού σε συχνότητα 729 kh, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ολόκληρη η Ελλάδα μπορεί πλέον να έχει πρόσβαση στο απεργιακό πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## lepouras

> δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα θα πρεπει να τους αφησουμε να κανουν παρτυ ,θα παιρνουν συνεχεια δανεια,σε εμας θα στελνουν το λογαριασμο και αυτοι θα αμοιβονται με 324.000 τον χρονο να μας διαβαζουν εφημεριδες,δειχνουν παραλιες/βουνα, θα φτιαχνουν φαγητα κατι 20χρονα,θα πίνουν τσικουδιές στους πρόποδες του χορτιατη αντι να κανουν service....και εις υγεια των κοροιδων. αδεια για σουβλατζιδικο και ας παρουν οσα θελουν.ρωτα κανεναν που δουλευει εκει μεσα να σου πει τι γινεται γιατι σε μας στελνουν τους λογαριασμούς.το φερον σημα εστω και αδιαμορφωτο θα πρεπει να μεινει ανοικτο για πολλους και σοβαρους λογους. καλο το μαγαζακι αλλα δεν υπαρχουν αλλα χρηματα ουτε κανεις θελει να τους χρηματοδοτει. ο ακρατος συνδικαλισμος μονο καταστροφη φερνει και χρεωνει την επόμενη γενιά.ετσι οπως το λες ολοι οι αλλοι εκτος απο αυτους ειναι παιδια ενος κατωτερου θεου;;;και πανω απο ολα εμεις δεν πηραμε κανενα δανειο για νας μας στελνουν τα ραβασακια τους για να ζησουν τα φρυδια της ...λης.αδιαφορω για την οικογενεια τους οπως αυτοι αδιαφορουν για ολους τους αλλους.δεν θα καλυτερεψει η ζωη σου αλλα δεν θα σου βαζουν ΕΕΤΗΔΕ ....ΚΛΠ για να πληρωνονται αυτοι.και πανω απο ολα δεν θα εχεις συνεταίρο την εφορια,δεη,οτε στο σπιτι σου.ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΤΑ ΞΕΠΟΥΛΗΣΑΝ και τωρα θελουν και υποστηρηξη;;;εβαλα μειον γιατι τους αντιμετωπίζεις με ελαφροτητα ενω αυτοι δρουν με καλα οργανωμένο σχεδιο . αναγκαστικε να την κλειση γιατι θα ειναι δυσκολο να παραμεινη ως κυβερνηση μεχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο.ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΑΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ είμαστε αυτοι που τους ψηφίσαμε και τους δώσαμε το δικαίωμα να μας πουλούν τρέλα. η ΥΦΕΣΗ και η ΥΨΗΛΗ ΑΝΕΡΓΙΑ είναι που θα τους βαλει στην θεση τους και οχι οι πολιτικοι.και εαν ηξερες τι παρτυ γινονται εκει μεσα με πλουραλισμό οπως λενε .....τοτε θα τους είχες διαγράψει εντελώς.και εαν τους είχες γνωρίσει απο κοντά τοτε θα ειχες σοβαρο ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα και οχι να προβληματίζεσαι για τυχόν λύσεις σε οργανωμένα παιχνίδια φοροκλοπής του λαουτζίκου. καλή σου μερα.



  καλά ρε Γιάννη από αυτό που έγραψα εσύ κατάλαβες ότι υπερασπιστικά τα 324.000 μισθό τον μεγαλολαμογιων που τους έβαλε αυτός που τώρα έρχεται να μιλήσει για τιμιότητα? αυτός που έβαλε έναν γυμναστή για διευθυντή στον οργανισμό αυτό?
  έπαιρνε300.000 ο τεχνικός στο βουνό?  τι από αυτό δεν κατάλαβες? 
_
δηλαδή αν είχα ένα μαγαζί(χώρα) και έβαζα έναν διευθυντή(πρωθυπουργός) και προσλάμβανε όποιους ήθελε(λαμογια και γληφτρονια)
και έριχνε το μαγαζί έξω και σου έλεγε ααααααααα να το κλείσουμε γιατί  τρώνε τα λεφτά(μαζί και αυτός) θα έκλεινα το μαγαζί? η θα διαολοστελνα  όσους τρώγανε, μαζί και τον μ@λ@κ@ τον διευθυντή?

_αν είναι έτσι να πουλήσουμε και την ακρόπολη γιατί το υπουργείο πολιτισμού τρώει κάργα χρήμα.
να πουλήσουμε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα γιατί  η κυβερνήσεις τελικά είναι λαμογια. να κλείσουν και όλα τα νοσοκομεία γιατί είναι λαμογια και παίρνουν φακελάκια οι γιατροί

και όσο για τα τελικά 3.25 το μήνα γιατί το ένα ευρώ(απο τα 4.25) πάει στην ΕΤΕΔΙΕ(ΔΕΗ).
αν για όλα τα χαράτσια που έχουν στον λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ το βασικό πρόβλημα ήταν αυτά τότε μάλιστα σωθήκαμε. και ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν θα τα πληρώνεις άλλο? αφού και ο νέος οργανισμός πάλι από εκεί θα χρηματοδοτείτε.

και δεν νοιάζομαι τόσο μόνο για αυτούς που θα χάσουν την δουλεία τους(ΟΧΙ για τα βύσματα που βάζει η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση με μισθούς άνω τον50.000 και 100.000) αλλά για έναν οργανισμό που αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις την αξία του τότε δεν μπορεί κανείς να στο εξηγήσει. 
και εγώ δεν περνάω από το Ριοαντιριο γιατί να φτιαχτεί η γέφυρα? μια φορά στα 10 χρόνια αν περάσω πάω και με το καραβάκι.

αν ΔΕΝ κατάλαβες ότι ΜΟΝΟ τα μεγαλοκαναλα βολεύει αυτή η κίνηση(πέρα από το παιχνίδι το πολίτικο) και να μοιράσουν τα ιμάτια τις ΕΡΤ
  ότι ΟΛΑ τα μεγαλοκαναλα φτιάχτηκαν με υλικό έμψυχο και άψυχο τις ΕΡΤ περίμενέ τότε εσύ σωτηρία.

και καλό είναι αν θέλεις να μάθεις ΠΟΛΕΣ αλήθειες να δεις έστω και από το ίντερνετ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΡΤ διοτι τώρα θα ακούσεις αλήθειες που δεν θα ξανά ακούσεις ίσως ποτέ(ναι ίσως επειδή καίγεται ο κώλος τους οπότε δεν έχουν να χάσουν τίποτα)

καλημέρα.

----------


## giwrgosss

μην ανησυχηστε βρε παιδια ... πωλουμαστε και στο ιμπαι .... θα πιασουμε τα αρχ... εεε καλες προσφορες ....  δειτε -> *ΕΒΑΥ*

----------


## giwrgosss

εμένα αλλο ειναι αυτο με με ανησυχεί .... δεν ξερω ποσο γρήγορα θα σηκωσουμε ουρανοξυστες ... ( γενικα ξυστες ) 500σιων οροφων 2000ων +  διαμερισμάτων

----------


## draco1

Όχι Σαμαρά φιλαράκο Χριση Αυγη να ψηφίσεις είναι ποιο ειλικρινή ψήφος, όταν κάνεις κάτι να το κάνεις σωστά αν είναι να βάλουμε τον ασθενή ξανά στο γύψο να το κάνουμε μια κι έξω, αν είναι να του κόψουμε το κεφάλι με πριόνι θα υποφέρει,  είναι προτιμητέος ο μπαλτάς

----------


## giwrgosss

είμαι πασοκτζής και θέλω τον γιωργακη πίσω ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ  




> Χριση Αυγη να ψηφίσεις είναι ποιο ειλικρινή ψήφος



 ναι μπορεί , αν ήταν όντος εθνικιστικό κομμα που δεν ειναι , αλλά να βγουν και να πουν απεταξαμην της αμαρτιες μας , και μην αρχίσω και λεω τωρα ποιες .... ειμαι σίγουρος οτι θα ηταν κυβέρνηση αν δεν ασπαζοταν τον χιτλερ μιτλερ και κλπ , κακα τα ψεματα .. καθε κρατος εχει το εθνικιστικό πατριωτικό του κομμα που ασπαζετε αξιες και ιδανικα του κρατους τους , ας ηταν ετσι και μπορει ... τωρα η ποιο ειλικρινης ψηφος για μενα ... το ακυρο η στο τελευταιο κομμα του καθε πεταμενου ... αλλα ? θα ψηφίσω δεν θα απεχω

----------


## vasilllis

> καλά ρε Γιάννη από αυτό που έγραψα εσύ κατάλαβες ότι υπερασπιστικά τα 324.000 μισθό τον μεγαλολαμογιων που τους έβαλε αυτός που τώρα έρχεται να μιλήσει για τιμιότητα? αυτός που έβαλε έναν γυμναστή για διευθυντή στον οργανισμό αυτό?
>   έπαιρνε300.000 ο τεχνικός στο βουνό?  τι από αυτό δεν κατάλαβες? 
> _
> δηλαδή αν είχα ένα μαγαζί(χώρα) και έβαζα έναν διευθυντή(πρωθυπουργός) και προσλάμβανε όποιους ήθελε(λαμογια και γληφτρονια)
> και έριχνε το μαγαζί έξω και σου έλεγε ααααααααα να το κλείσουμε γιατί  τρώνε τα λεφτά(μαζί και αυτός) θα έκλεινα το μαγαζί? η θα διαολοστελνα  όσους τρώγανε, μαζί και τον μ@λ@κ@ τον διευθυντή?
> 
> _αν είναι έτσι να πουλήσουμε και την ακρόπολη γιατί το υπουργείο πολιτισμού τρώει κάργα χρήμα.
> να πουλήσουμε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα γιατί  η κυβερνήσεις τελικά είναι λαμογια. να κλείσουν και όλα τα νοσοκομεία γιατί είναι λαμογια και παίρνουν φακελάκια οι γιατροί
> 
> ...



δηλ.Γιαννη απο οτι καταλαβα διαφωνεις!!! τι θα προτεινες εσυ να γινει ,ωστε να λυθει το προβλημα που λεγοταν ερτ??
Να σου θυμισω μονο οτι ακομα και αυτοι που περναν 1000,ισως δεν αξιζαν την θεση,ηταν γυμναστες η και αποφοιτοι νηπιαγωγειου και ειχαν πιασει ποστο καρεκλα,αλλα περναν 1000 γιατι το δοντι που ειχαν ηταν σαπιο.
Τι προτεινεις λοιπον?
επισης επειδη και εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει την σημασια της ερτ,αν μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει.
Μεχρι σημερα οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας δεν ξερουμε καν σε πιο καναλι την ειχαμε αποθυκευση και τις τελευταιες δυο μερες εχει αρχισει ενα κυνηγι ευρεσης συχνοτητας.Για πιο λογο??να λεμε οτι εχουμε ΦΙΛΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΟ καναλι?που μεχρι χτες ηταν ταγμενο υπερ της εκαστωτε κυβερνησης???





> Όχι Σαμαρά φιλαράκο Χριση Αυγη να ψηφίσεις είναι ποιο ειλικρινή ψήφος, όταν κάνεις κάτι να το κάνεις σωστά αν είναι να βάλουμε τον ασθενή ξανά στο γύψο να το κάνουμε μια κι έξω, αν είναι να του κόψουμε το κεφάλι με πριόνι θα υποφέρει,  είναι προτιμητέος ο μπαλτάς



Ελαντε.
μια και μιλαμε για ειλικρινιες,ψαξε να βρεις για καποιο δεξι χερι του μιχαλολιακου που εδωσε συνεντευξη τωρα που βγηκε απο την φυλακη επειδη βρεθηκε μπλεγμενος για ενα φονο(ακουσα για 5δευτ.δεν χρειαστηκε παραπανω).Ανεφερε κατι περιεργα.Μπες να την βρεις και πες μας και το ρεζουμε,υπαρχει φωτια?? η μονο καπνος??

----------


## john micros

> καλά ρε Γιάννη από αυτό που έγραψα εσύ κατάλαβες ότι υπερασπιστικά τα 324.000 μισθό τον μεγαλολαμογιων που τους έβαλε αυτός που τώρα έρχεται να μιλήσει για τιμιότητα? αυτός που έβαλε έναν γυμναστή για διευθυντή στον οργανισμό αυτό?
>   έπαιρνε300.000 ο τεχνικός στο βουνό?  τι από αυτό δεν κατάλαβες? 
> _
> δηλαδή αν είχα ένα μαγαζί(χώρα) και έβαζα έναν διευθυντή(πρωθυπουργός) και προσλάμβανε όποιους ήθελε(λαμογια και γληφτρονια)
> και έριχνε το μαγαζί έξω και σου έλεγε ααααααααα να το κλείσουμε γιατί  τρώνε τα λεφτά(μαζί και αυτός) θα έκλεινα το μαγαζί? η θα διαολοστελνα  όσους τρώγανε, μαζί και τον μ@λ@κ@ τον διευθυντή?
> 
> _αν είναι έτσι να πουλήσουμε και την ακρόπολη γιατί το υπουργείο πολιτισμού τρώει κάργα χρήμα.
> να πουλήσουμε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα γιατί  η κυβερνήσεις τελικά είναι λαμογια. να κλείσουν και όλα τα νοσοκομεία γιατί είναι λαμογια και παίρνουν φακελάκια οι γιατροί
> 
> ...



_δηλαδή αν είχα ένα μαγαζί(χώρα) και έβαζα έναν διευθυντή(πρωθυπουργός) και προσλάμβανε όποιους ήθελε(λαμογια και γληφτρονια)
και έριχνε το μαγαζί έξω και σου έλεγε ααααααααα να το κλείσουμε γιατί   τρώνε τα λεφτά(μαζί και αυτός) θα έκλεινα το μαγαζί? η θα διαολοστελνα  όσους τρώγανε, μαζί και τον μ@λ@κ@ τον διευθυντή?
το να διαολοστειλης κάποιον σημαινει κοβω το χρήμα και κλεινω το μαγαζι και αυτο νομιζω οτι εγινε_ άλλωστε νομίζω οτι είναι ΑΕ η κάνω λάθος;εγώ θα πρότεινα να πάρουν δάνειο οι εργαζόμενοι με προσημείωση το σπιτι τους και οχι πάντα εγγυητής το δημόσιο δηλαδή ο κόσμος. 
 αν είναι έτσι να πουλήσουμε και την ακρόπολη γιατί το υπουργείο πολιτισμού τρώει κάργα χρήμα.
να πουλήσουμε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα γιατί  η κυβερνήσεις τελικά είναι  λαμογια. να κλείσουν και όλα τα νοσοκομεία γιατί είναι λαμογια και  παίρνουν φακελάκια οι γιατρο
με τα χρεη που εχουν βαλει τοσα χρονια να εισαι σιγουρος οτι καποια μερα θα την εκμεταλευονται οικονομικα αλλοι με οτι και να σημαινει βλεπε πωληση νησιων...
αν είναι έτσι να πουλήσουμε και την ακρόπολη γιατί το υπουργείο πολιτισμού τρώει κάργα χρήμα.
να πουλήσουμε ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα γιατί  η κυβερνήσεις τελικά είναι  λαμογια. να κλείσουν και όλα τα νοσοκομεία γιατί είναι λαμογια και  παίρνουν φακελάκια οι γιατρο
το ΕΕΤΗΔΕ για να πληρωθουν 10/15 περιπου ειδικα καθεστωτα ειναι απο 500 ευρω κατ΄ελαχιστον για καθε οικια τα οποια πανε για την χρηματοδοτηση τέτοιων ζοφερών οικονομικων καταστασεων 
και δεν νοιάζομαι τόσο μόνο για αυτούς που θα χάσουν την δουλεία  τους(ΟΧΙ για τα βύσματα που βάζει η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση με μισθούς άνω  τον50.000 και 100.000) αλλά για έναν οργανισμό που αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις  την αξία του τότε δεν μπορεί κανείς να στο εξηγήσει. 
και εγώ δεν περνάω από το Ριοαντιριο γιατί να φτιαχτεί η γέφυρα? μια φορά στα 10 χρόνια αν περάσω πάω και με το καραβάκι.
ξερω παρα πολυ καλα μια και εχω σχεση με το αντικειμενο την αξια και τον σκοπο ενος τετοιου οργανισμου αλλα οποιος δουλευει εκει δεν εχει το δικαιωμα νομιζω να εκβιαζει και να ταλαιπωρει τους πολιτες για το δικο του οικονομικο οφελος.
οι συχνοτητες και η περιουσια ειναι του κρατους και αν καποιος τα δωσει τοτε να ζητησεις ευθυνες απο αυτον που τα εδωσε.οταν ολοι δουλευουν αυτοι ειχαν καρτα απεργιας μηνες ολοκληρους.υπαρχουν 150 περιπου ατομα τερατα μορφωσεως και ικανοτητων οι οποιοι ομως χανονται απο τις συμπεριφορες των υπολοιπων.τι να μαθω απο το ιντερνετ οταν τα βλεπω και τα ζω καθημερινα;ισως δεν ξερεις οτι εχουν γινει 500.000 διακοπες ρευματος χανοντας και το χαρατσι αλλα και την πωληση του ρευματος και εχουμε να δουμε ακομη...και τελος απο εναν εξαθλιωμενο οικονομικα λαο οσα χαρατσια και να βαλης δεν θα εισπραξης τιποτα και δεν ενδιαφερει νομιζω τον κοσμο η οικονομικη απαιτηση του καθε βισματος ....το χρημα και η μη επαρκεια του θα προσγειωση πολλους τωρα.ιδωμεν.φιλικα.

----------


## atlaspc

Πάντως σαν λαός δεν έχουμε όρια…  είμαστε ικανοί να βλέπουμε Αργεντινό και να του λέμε ζήλια..ζήλια… εμείς αντέχουμε...

----------

SRF (14-06-13)

----------


## antonis_p

> μην ανησυχηστε βρε παιδια ... πωλουμαστε και στο ιμπαι .... θα πιασουμε τα αρχ... εεε καλες προσφορες ....  δειτε -> *ΕΒΑΥ*



πατριώτης σου έχει ανεβάσει τη δημοπρασία:

Postage:Free collection in person | See details



Item location:
*thessaloniki, default, Greece*






Post to:
*Collection in person only*




Delivery:Varies

----------


## PCMan

Να δώ πόσα θα πληρώσει ο τύπος στο ebay για την δημοπρασία που έβαλε...

----------


## atlaspc

> Να δώ πόσα θα πληρώσει ο τύπος στο ebay για την δημοπρασία που έβαλε...



Aυτος θα πληρώσει οταν πληρωθεί απο τον αγοραστή, εγω θελω να δω τη θα παραδώσει.

----------


## agis68

Παντως εγώ εκανα ενα report για προσβολή Copyright and Tradermark να υπάρχει. Ο τυπος που το εκανε είναι ξεφτίλας. 

Αλλο θέμα....Απόψε εχει παρέλαση μηχανοβιων απο ερμου προς Αγ.Παρασκευή ΕΡΤ. Νομίζω καπου στις 21,30 συγκέντρωση και αναχώρηση κατά τις 22,00 απόερμου. όποιος συμφορουμίτης θέλει να παραβρεθεί ας το γνωρίζει. 

http://www.aganmoto.gr/

----------


## PCMan

> Aυτος θα πληρώσει οταν πληρωθεί απο τον αγοραστή, εγω θελω να δω τη θα παραδώσει.



Όταν βάζεις αγγελία, πληρώνεις ένα ποσό, αγοραστεί δεν αγοραστεί. 
Για κάτι dvd εγώ, είχα πληρώσει 0,50$ το κομμάτι, αλλά λογικά, για κάτι μεγαλύτερο θα είναι πιο μεγάλο το ποσό.

----------


## giannaras13

> Όταν βάζεις αγγελία, πληρώνεις ένα ποσό, αγοραστεί δεν αγοραστεί. 
> Για κάτι dvd εγώ, είχα πληρώσει 0,50$ το κομμάτι, αλλά λογικά, για κάτι μεγαλύτερο θα είναι πιο μεγάλο το ποσό.



ο ανθρωπος ειναι ξεφτιλας....

----------


## katmadas

εγω παλι λεω οτι το εκανε για να σατυρισει την κατασταση και τπτ παραπανω...

----------


## antonis_p

Πάντως το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ δεν ήταν κάτι που αποφασίστηκε προχτές:

http://taxalia.blogspot.com/2013/06/blog-post_8416.html

----------


## atlaspc

> εγω παλι λεω οτι το εκανε για να σατυρισει την κατασταση και τπτ παραπανω...





Σοϊ με τον σαμαρά θα είναι, κάνει κινήσεις χωρίς να σκέπτεται τις επιπτώσεις.

----------


## 744

> Πάντως το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ δεν ήταν κάτι που αποφασίστηκε προχτές:
> 
> http://taxalia.blogspot.com/2013/06/blog-post_8416.html



Πράγματι έτσι είναι και η Real News το είχε δημοσιεύσει τέλη Μαΐου μια Κυριακή. Και ο ξεφτίλας πρώην δημοσιογράφος Αρ. Ντινόπουλος κρατούσε σε panel το φύλλο βρίζοντας το group. Τώρα, πού είναι ο αηδιαστικός και εμετικός νυν βο(υ)λευτής?

Σιχαμένοι όλοι τους... μαύροι μπλέ πράσινοι και κόκκινοι. Γλίτσα.

----------


## p.gabr

Έκλεψαν το νέο διαδυκτιακό όνομα τής ΕΡΤ

http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...ubid=113061849

----------


## kioan

> Έκλεψαν το νέο διαδυκτιακό όνομα τής ΕΡΤ
> 
> http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...ubid=113061849



Δεν είναι ακόμη οριστικό...

Όταν κατοχυρώνεις ένα .gr domain name, αρχικά δεσμεύεται για λογαριασμό σου, αλλά μόνον αφότου περάσει και από την έγκριση της ΕΕΤΤ σου ανήκει.
Το συγκεκριμένο δεσμεύτηκε 12/06/2013 οπότε θα πρέπει να περάσουν μερικές μέρες μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί και η διαδικασία έγκρισης από την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## electron

Σχετικά με την κατοχύρωση του domain name





> Από ιδιώτη κατοχυρώθηκε το διαδικτυακό όνομα (domain name) του νέου φορέα που θα αντικαταστήσει την ΕΡΤ, nerit.gr, καθώς δεν έγιναν άμεσα οι απαιτούμενες ενέργειες από την κυβέρνηση.
> Μπαίνοντας στο nerit.gr, εμφανίζεται μία σελίδα που γράφει «nerit.gr is not available please try pitsaria-pou-eskise-gr», ενώ από κάτω αναμεταδίδει το πρόγραμμα των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ.
> 
> Το domain name, όπως προκύπτει από τη σχετική αναφορά του Ινστιτούτου Πληροφορικής του Ιδρύματος Τεχνολογίας και Έρευνας κατοχυρώθηκε μόλις το πρωί της Τετάρτης, δηλαδή την επομένη της ανακοίνωσης του σχεδίου για τη ΝΕΡΙΤ, όχι από κάποιο κρατικό φορέα αλλά από ιδιώτη.
> 
> Όπως αναφέρει Το Ποντίκι, μόλις έγινε αντιληπτή η παράλειψη έγιναν κάποιες ενέργειες προκειμένου να επιστρέψει το domain name στην Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων, όμως σύμφωνα με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία, αυτό επιτρέπεται μόνο για τα τοπωνύμια
> 
> Πλέον η κυβέρνηση αν θέλει το nerit.gr θα πρέπει να πληρώσει τον ιδιώτη που το κατοχύρωσε, ή ενδεχομένως να κινηθεί δικαστικά εναντίον του.
> 
> ...

----------


## atlaspc

Και λέμε τωρα ααντε και πέρασαν αυτες οι 2-3 μέρες για την έγκριση και ανίκει στον τάδε ιδιώτη, εσείς τη λέτε θα συνεχίσει να το έχει ιδιώτης απο την στιγμή που το χρειάζεται ενας δημόσιος φορέας? εδώ εχουν κάνει τόσες αλητείες, εχουν καταπατήση τους νόμους και το σύνταγμα και θα κολήσουν σε ένα όνομα? μην σας πώ οτι χάνει και τα χρήματα της καταχώρισης και θα πληρώση και πρόστημο.

----------


## plouf

ενταξει νομικα πραγματι ΔΕΝ μπορει να το διεκδικησει ο ιδιωτης γιατι εγινε με προφανή δόλο

αλλα και δολο να ΜΗΝ ειχε ..οσοι θυμουνται την υπόθεησ whatsup.gr  ξερουν

----------


## 744

Και αν πει στο πιθανό δικαστήριο ΔΕΝ το πουλάω, που είναι ο δόλος?

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ΝΕΤ αναλογική λήψη από  Αίνο Κεφαλλονιάς στα κανάλια:
08 VHF (196.25 MHZ)
57 UHF (759.25 MHZ)

----------


## SRF

Και ίσως ένα καλό συμπέρασμα που θα βγει από όλο αυτό... είναι ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΠΙΣΠΕΥΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΑΝ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΣΕ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ ΕΝ ΜΕΣΩ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ!!! Τελικά κάνανε ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑ!!!  Πως κλείνεις έναν σταθμό... και ΦΙΜΩΝΕΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΟΥΝ... (Βλ. 902 TV) όπου λες στον "πάροχο" απλά "ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΝ" !!! Ενώ το να κατεβάζαν πχ τους πομπούς του 902 παλαιότερα (αναλογικούς & ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΟΥΣ) θα γινόταν ο 3ος ΠΠΠ !!! 
Η TV στην Ελλάδα αυτήν την στιγμή γίνεται το ΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ ΔΙΕΘΝΕΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑ ΟΡΓΟΥΕΛΙΣΜΟΥ!!! Οι "αντικαθεστωτικοί" ανοίγουν ξανά ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΟΜΠΟΥΣ προκειμένου να υπερπηδήσουν ΤΟΝ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ που επιβλήθει με νόμο προ έτους!!!! Στο ραδιόφωνο... οι εργαζόμενοι απλήρωτοι σε ιδιωτικούς Ρ/Σ συμπαρίστανται στους μέχρι προ ημερών "ανταγωνιστικούς" τους Δημοσίους... και κατ' ουσίαν γράμματος νόμου γίνονται "ραδιοπειρατές' και εκπέμπουν στα... ΜΕΣΑΙΑ!!!  με κατάληψη μέσω "ραδιοζεύξης" του μεγαλύτερου πομπού ΑΜ στην Ελλάδα!!! Μήπως όταν λήξει το ματσ... θα έχουμε και ιδιωτική ραδιοφωνία ΜΕΣΑΙΩΝ εντελώς συμπτωματικά... ως κεκτημένο με αγώνες δικαίωμα? Λέω...  :Blink:  
Και το συμπέρασμα άυτό έχει και το γελοίο του!!! Ο ασκών τον απόλυτο Οργουελισμό, ο κατά Πλάτων * "ΤΥΡΑΝΝΟΣ" ΠΟΥ ΑΣΚΕΊ ΕΞΟΥΣΙΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΊΖΩ & ΔΙΑΤΆΣΣΩ ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ, να επικαλείται τον Όργουελ ως τον αντίπαλό του, που τον εξώθησε, ΕΝΩ ΔΕΝ (?) ΤΟ ΣΚΟΠΕΥΕ  :Tongue2: , να φιμώσει όποιον ΔΕΝ συμφωνεί μαζί του (Όργουελ vs Όργουελ δηλαδή) !!! 

* Σελίς 6 & 7, # ΤΥΡΑΝΝΙΣ!

----------


## KOKAR

> Έκλεψαν το νέο διαδυκτιακό όνομα τής ΕΡΤ
> 
> http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...ubid=113061849



πραγματικά αδυνατώ να καταλάβω απο που προκύπτει το "*έκλεψε το νεο δικτυακό όνομα της ΕΡΤ"*
το οτι ειναι αυτοί ανίκανοι και ανοργάνωτοι δεν μπορούν να βγάζουν "κλέφτη" αυτόν που το έκανε.....

----------


## antonis_p

Στην ιστορία θα μείνει πως τη μεγαλύτερη ακροαματικότητα την είχε η Ερτ την περίοδο που ήταν κλειστή! 
Όσο αφορά την ακροαματικότητά της, η νόμιμη επαναλειτουργία θα της κάνει τη μεγαλύτερη ζημιά.

----------


## xlife

Προφήτης?

----------


## hurt30

Όχι, τον είχε ρήξει το πασοκ και το είχε αναλάβει εργολαβία. Μόνος του τα έλεγε!

Επίσης ποτέ δεν μας είπε ως τί πούλησε το κανάλι του στον κουρή, του άνηκε η συχνότητα; είχε άδεια; Και αυτός πειρατής ήταν!

----------


## plouf

> Και αν πει στο πιθανό δικαστήριο ΔΕΝ το πουλάω, που είναι ο δόλος?



το κίνητρη δεν ειπαμε οτι ειναι το οικονομικο αναγκαστικα

δολος= κακη πρόθεση
ενδεχομενων η κακη προθεση να ειναι το σαμποταζ η ταλαιπωρια η η η

----------


## electron

> Όχι, τον είχε ρήξει το πασοκ και το είχε αναλάβει εργολαβία. Μόνος του τα έλεγε!
> 
> Επίσης ποτέ δεν μας είπε ως τί πούλησε το κανάλι του στον κουρή, του άνηκε η συχνότητα; είχε άδεια; Και αυτός πειρατής ήταν!



 O Λεβέντης έπειτα από 20 χρόνια λάσπης πιστεύω ότι έχει δικαιωθεί, επίσης πολλοί νεοσσοί της πολιτικής μετά από 20 χρόνια τον αντέγραψαν. Δυστυχώς όμως όπως ειπώθηκε σε προηγούμενο post, ο κόσμος έχει μνημονικό χρυσόψαρου και ξεχνά πολύ εύκολα.
Σχετικά με την συχνότητα αν θυμάμαι καλά την πήρε ο κουρής και εν συνεχεία το extra channel, με την συμφωνία να του παραχωρούν την εκπομπή που μέχρι σήμερα κάνει εκεί, που παρόλα αυτά ακόμα και σήμερα προσπαθούν να φιμώσουν.

----------

SRF (15-06-13)

----------


## sigmacom

Η αστυνομία στον Χορτιάτη κάθε μέρα και πιο χαλαρή, έφυγε και η κλούβα με τα ΜΑΤ. 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου όχι απλά δεν πρέπει να φύγουν, αλλά να εντείνουν την παρουσία τους σε ΚΑΘΕ σημείο εκπομπής της ΕΡΤ. 
Εδώ πήγαιναν τα λαμόγια και έκλεβαν μηχανήματά της εν λειτουργία από διάφορα σημεία, φαντάζεστε τι θα γίνει τώρα που είναι κλειστά?

----------

SRF (15-06-13)

----------


## SRF

> O Λεβέντης έπειτα από 20 χρόνια λάσπης πιστεύω ότι έχει δικαιωθεί, επίσης πολλοί νεοσσοί της πολιτικής μετά από 20 χρόνια τον αντέγραψαν. Δυστυχώς όμως όπως ειπώθηκε σε προηγούμενο post, ο κόσμος έχει μνημονικό χρυσόψαρου και ξεχνά πολύ εύκολα.
> Σχετικά με την συχνότητα αν θυμάμαι καλά την πήρε ο κουρής και εν συνεχεία το extra channel, με την συμφωνία να του παραχωρούν την εκπομπή που μέχρι σήμερα κάνει εκεί, που παρόλα αυτά ακόμα και σήμερα προσπαθούν να φιμώσουν.



Ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος λοιδορήθηκε ΟΣΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ, από το σύνολο του τότε "ηθικού πολιτικού" κόσμου!!! Ναι... αυτού του κοσμου που τα "πηθικού" τους φαγοπότια, απολαμβάνουμε τώρα εδώ και 4 έτη!!! 
Αν και ΔΕΝ ήταν συμπαθής μου... παρ' όλα ταύτα δεν δικαιούμαστε να μην του αναγνωρίζουμε ότι είχε αναγνώσει επιτυχέστατα από τότε το τι μέλλει γεννέσθαι, λόγο των π-ηθικών αν-αξιών των άλλων!!! 
Όσο για το κανάλι... μήπως μερικοί ήσασταν παιδιά μικρά όταν συνέβαιναν τα μύρια όσα στο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό χάραμα στην χώρα μας? Γιατί αν είσαταν έστω έφηβοι, δεν μπορεί να μην γνωρίζεται, ότι πλην της ΕΡΤ ουσιωδώς ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ούτε ένας πραγματικά ΑΔΕΙΟΔΟΤΗΜΕΝΟΣ τηλεοπτικός σταθμός στην Ελλάδα, κατά το ξεκίνημά του!!!  Υπήρξε σίγουρα μιά άδεια που δόθηκε στην ΝΕΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ τότε, των κ Βουδούρη & Κόκκαλη... αλλά ο σταθμός έβγαλε μόνο κάρτα τελικά (από ανα΄κοίνωση αδειοδότησης μέχρι την παραλαβή εγγράφως της άδειας) και έκλεισε σύντομα, λόγο θανάτου του Βουδούρη, και αδιαφορίας Κόκκαλη να το στηρίξει μόνος του!!! Η δεύτερη ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΗ άδεια δόθηκε ΄ταυτόχρονα... σε... "άλλον" που είχε και παίδαρο όπως λεει και το άσμα...

----------


## Samios60

Θαυμαστε................... Ψευτες

----------


## SRF

Άποψή μου ήταν πάντα ότι η ΕΡΤ (πρώην ΕΙΡΤ) είναι απαραίτητη ως ύπαρξη σε ένα κράτος όπως η Ελλάς! Έχω γνώση του σκόπιμου ερτζιανοπολέμου που πράττουν οι πάντα σφ-αξιολατρευτοί ημισεληνιστικοί γείτονές μας!!!  Με κατευθυνόμενες εκπομπές πολλών δεκάδων kW (υπερβολικά πολλών δεκάδων) και αποφυγή εκ μέρους τους της συμμετόχης τους σε διεθνείς φορείς που ορίζουν τις διακρατικές ραδιοφωνικές "συγκρούσεις", ωστέ να ΜΗΝ υποχρεώνονται σε τήρηση οποιουδήποτε κανόνα γειτνιάζουσας διασυνοριακής εκπομπής!!! Από την άλλη... η ΕΡΤ ήταν ΠΑΝΤΑ και είναι μέλος των διεθνών αυτών οργανισμών - φορέων... με αποτέλεσμα να ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ από μέρους η εξ ιδίων τήρηση των όποιων περιοριστικών κανόνων υπήρχαν, έστω και μονομερώς από αυτήν! Το "φεγγαροκόλπο" λοιπόν των σφ-αξίων γειτόνων μας επιτυχές! Αυτοί με 70-150 kW να σαρώνουν με τις κατευθυντικές τους κεραίες το Αιγαίο μέχρι ΚΑΙ Λούτσα κάποιες φορές... ή μέχρι και στις Σέρρες - Δράμα στα βόρεια... και η ΕΡΤ να στήνει εώς 5 kW το μέγιστο και με ελεγχόμενες προς τα έσω της Ελληνικής επικρατείας κεραίας, σε νήσους του ανατολικού οριακού Αιγαίου!!!  

Μάλιστα υπήρξαν και περιπτώσεις, ειδικά παλαιότερα που οι δέκτες ήταν αναλογικού συντονισμού, με εκείνο το υπέροχο AFC τους, που οι πομποί της μισοφεγγαράδας ήταν 100Khz μόνο απόσταση από της ΕΡΑ (ΕΙΡΤ, σήμερα ΕΡΤ) στα αμέσως μετά του πρώτου νομού όρια ώστε να υπάρχει 'δικαιολογία' ότι δεν είναι γειτνιάζουσα συχνότητα (πχ, βλ. περίπτωση Έβρου που αποφεύγετο, έναντι παρεμβολής σε Κομοτηνής, Ξάνθης)! Αποτέλεσμα ήταν... να "κλειδώνει" το AFC  κατά περίπτωση, ΜΟΝΟ του, στον σεληνοσταθμό!!! 

Η ΕΡΤ έφτασε σε υπερβολή όμως! ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΣ!!! 
Δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις ΜΟΝΟ στον Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ, 9 !!! ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ!!!! για να μεταδίδεις το ίδιο πρόγραμμα ανά 3!!! ΈΛΕΟΣ!!! Το αντίστοιχο ισχυει για όλη την Ελλάδα!!! 
Πόσους Μεσαίων κεντρικούς, και χωρίς να πούμε για τους περιφερειακούς μεμονομένους!!! 
Ουσιαστικά έπρεπε να απελευθερώσουν 5 συχνότητες πχ στην ΑΤΤΙΚΗ!!!  Και λίγες λεώ, αν μιλήσουμε για Synchro!  Αλλά έστω!!! Με 4 συχνότητες κρατούσαν 2 ΣΤΑΘΜΟΥΣ Ρ/Σ και ΤΕΛΟΣ! Το ίδιο και σε κάθε νομό! Υπεραρκούν για ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΑ και ΠΛΗΡΗ ΚΑΛΥΨΗ κάθε νομού!!! 
Πανελλαδικά συνολικά αρκούν 4 λειτουργικές & 2 μπαλλαντέρ έναντι των 2/4, δηλαδή 6 συχνότητες με χρήση μόνο 4 (εναλλακτικά 2/4 χρήσεως ανά όμορους νομούς, +2 επιλεκτικής χρήσεως σε επαρχειακούς μόνο σταθμούς, προς αποφυγή μεταξύ των παρεμβολλής)! 
Τηλεοπτικά, το πράγμα είναι αναγκαίο να παραμείνει ως έχει!!! 1 κεντρικό κανάλι, μόνο για υψηλού περιεχομένου πρόγραμμα (ντοκυμαντέρ, παραγωγές ΕΡΤ για Ελλάδα, πολιτισμό, ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΕΣ, ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ, βήμα ελεύθερης ΕΚΦΡΑΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΩΝ που ΤΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ, τηλεβουλή απλών ΤΥΧΑΙΩΝ πολιτών, και από κάθε νομό, κλπ) αλλά ΟΧΙ για επιπέδου τύπου Μπ. Τσουκαλά, κλπ "κυρίες" της γαλλικοκουζινοκουλτούρας που αν δεν είσαι "φυτό" εκ γεννετής είναι σίγουρο ότι θα καταστείς μέσω των υπερενδιαφερόντων εκπομπών τους όπου ο χρόνος τους καταργεί τον Αϊνστάϊν λόγο απόλυτης ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗΣ και οριστικής στασιμότητος στην σχέση !!! 
Επιπλέον 1 Εθν κανάλι τηλεοπτικό, ενημερώσεως, πολιτικών, αθλητικών, και γενικών ειδήσεων, και συνεντεύξεων! ΑΡΚΕΙ!!! Πόσο πιά αθλητικά να να βλέπουμε!!! Κάθε ημέρα κάθε ώρα κάθε λεπτό της ζωής μας, με το "όπιο του λαού" που έλεγε και η χούντα, πρέπει να ήμαστε? Μπάστα... (Ιταλικό αρκεί)!!! 
1 Κανάλι Β. Ελλάδος την ΕΤ3 όπως υπήρξε!!! 
ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΕΣ στα ανωτέρω ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΕΣ, ή & κάποιες εξωτερικές ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ από ΔΩΡΕΕΣ των παραγωγών τους που ίσως να θέλουν να τα προβάλλουν στο ευρύ κοινό!!! ΚΟΜΜΕΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΩΝΩ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΕΛΦΗ ΤΟΥ ΩΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΩΣ ΜΙΣΘΩΤΟΣ - ΣΥΜΒΑΣΙΟΥΧΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΤ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ!!!  
Και επειδή με τα "σπουδαία" ψηφιακά... μπορεί να περάσει έστω ένα ακόμα σίγουρα... και ΕΝΑ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ, ΣΤΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ, κανάλι εναλλακτικής τοπικής περιφερειακής τηλεόρασης, πχ από Κρήτη στις 8-12, Πάτρα 12-2, Ιωάννινα 2-4, Ρόδος 4-7, Μυτιλήνη 7-10, κοκ !!! Στούντιο ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ!!! Γιατί να μην βγαίνουν & τοπικές εκπομπές δίωρες από αυτά? 

Μεσαία... 2 ΣΤΑΘΜΟΙ Εθνικής κάλυψης (1 Αθήνα, 1 Θεσ/νίκη), και 4 συχνότητες τοπικών, ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΗΣ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ ΝΥΚΤΑΣ! 
ΤΙ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΕΧΕΙ να υπάρχουν σταθμοί Εθν κάλυψης στα Μεσαία που απλά ΑΝΑΜΕΤΑΔΙΔΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟΥΣΙΟ το πρόγραμμα των υπαρκτών ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ σαφώς ποιοτικότερων ακουστικά FM!!! 
Τι ΑΝΟΗΣΙΑ επιβάλλει, τα AM να πρέπει να αναμεταδίδουν τα FM, ή έστω να προτιμάτε το ανάποδο!!! 
Στα Μεσαία πρέπει να ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΜΟ - ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ διαφορετικό πρόγραμμα! ΟΥΤΕ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΙΣ από αναμετάδοση!!! 
Και έτσι οι πολλοί FM του σήμερα μπορούν μειωθούν, και από την άλλη κρατάς την... "πολυποιότητα" μεταφέροντας το πρόγραμμα αυτών που κλείνουν... στα ΜΕΣΑΙΑ, ως ΑΥΤΟΝΟΜΟ!!!   

Οι τοπικοί σταθμοί πλήρως ανεξατητοι ΠΛΗΝ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟΥ ΔΕΛΤΙΟΥ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΩΝ με σύνδεση όλων ταυτοχρόνως στο ραδιομέγαρο!!! 
Τις λοιπές ώρες της ημέρας... τοπικές παραγωγές... ΚΑΙ... "ΠΕΙΡΑΤΙΚΗ" ζώνη!!! Ναι... ελευθερία στο να πάει κάποιος νέος (και ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ) να κάνει εκπομπή ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ (όχι ειδήσεων και σχολίων δηλαδή, πχ "αναρχικοί", "φίλαθλοι", κλπ, διαμαρτυρόμενοι), με προσυνεννόηση σαφώς για ώρα & ημέρα! Δικαίωμα εώς το πολύ 4 φορές ή 8 ωρών το μήνα ανά πρόσωπο/παρέα, (για να μπορόύν να υπαρξουν και άλλοι) σε όποιον επιθυμεί κάτι τετοιο ΣΕ ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ ΒΑΣΗ ΑΝΕΥ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΤΙΜΟΥ ή ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΗΣ!!! 

Αυτά για εμένα θα έπρεπε να ήταν όσα θα κάναν την ΕΡΤ πραγματικά συνετή ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΡΑΔΙΟ-ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ!!!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Δεν χρειάζεται εναέριο ''τάπωμα'' όταν είναι  κλειστός ο πομπός μας, λόγω ησυχίας στη μπάντα αυξάνεται η εμβέλεια του εισβολέα σε πολλά χιλιόμετρα.  (πχ τρόπος δράσης: κατευθυντικές κεραίες εκπομπής προς Θεσσαλονίκη με πολλά KW ισχύς λέω τώρα ένα παράδειγμα)

http://www.newsbomb.gr/ethnika/story...otites-tis-ert

----------


## electron

> Ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος λοιδορήθηκε ΟΣΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ, από το σύνολο του τότε "ηθικού πολιτικού" κόσμου!!! Ναι... αυτού του κοσμου που τα "πηθικού" τους φαγοπότια, απολαμβάνουμε τώρα εδώ και 4 έτη!!! 
> Αν και ΔΕΝ ήταν συμπαθής μου... παρ' όλα ταύτα δεν δικαιούμαστε να μην του αναγνωρίζουμε ότι είχε αναγνώσει επιτυχέστατα από τότε το τι μέλλει γεννέσθαι, λόγο του π-ηθικού των άλλων!!! 
> Όσο για το κανάλι... μήπως μερικοί ήσασταν παιδιά μικρά όταν συνέβαιναν τα μύρια όσα στο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό χάραμα στην χώρα μας? Γιατί αν είσαταν έστω έφηβοι, δεν μπορεί να μην γνωρίζεται, ότι πλην της ΕΡΤ ουσιωδώς ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ούτε ένας πραγματικά ΑΔΕΙΟΔΟΤΗΜΕΝΟΣ τηλεοπτικός σταθμός στην Ελλάδα, κατά το ξεκίνημά του!!!  Υπήρξε σίγουρα μιά άδεια που δόθηκε στην ΝΕΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ τότε, των κ Βουδούρη & Κόκκαλη... αλλά ο σταθμός έβγαλε μόνο κάρτα τελικά (από ανα΄κοίνωση αδειοδότησης μέχρι την παραλαβή εγγράφως της άδειας) και έκλεισε σύντομα, λόγο θανάτου του Βουδούρη, και αδιαφορίας Κόκκαλη να το στηρίξει μόνος του!!! Η δεύτερη ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΗ άδεια δόθηκε ΄ταυτόχρονα... σε... "άλλον" που είχε και παίδαρο όπως λεει και το άσμα...



Γιώργο φυσικά και γνωρίζω πολύ καλά ότι άδειες δεν είχε ποτέ σχεδόν κανένα ιδιωτικό μέσο μαζικής ενημέρωσης. Ακόμα και στο ραδιόφωνο είναι πολλοί εκείνοι που έχουν δικαιολογητικό εκπομπής την περιβόητη ΒΝΛ που στην ουσία πρόκειται για βεβαίωση και όχι επικύρωση κατοχής συχνότητας.
Όσο για τον Λεβέντη νομίζω ότι ακόμα και σήμερα δεν υπάρχει εντιμότερος άνθρωπος και πολιτικός. Εξάλλου οι <<σκοτεινοί>> τύποι φαίνονται από χιλιόμετρα μακριά για το πόσο εύκολα ανέρχονται στην εξουσία ή στην επικαιρότητα με την συχνή προβολή τους. Βλέπε χρυσή αυγή, και κάτι τύπους σαν τον Τζίμερο κλπ.

----------


## electron

> Δεν χρειάζεται εναέριο ''τάπωμα'' όταν είναι  κλειστός ο πομπός μας, λόγω ησυχίας στη μπάντα αυξάνεται η εμβέλεια του εισβολέα σε πολλά χιλιόμετρα.  (πχ τρόπος δράσης: κατευθυντικές κεραίες εκπομπής προς Θεσσαλονίκη με πολλά KW ισχύς λέω τώρα ένα παράδειγμα)
> 
> http://www.newsbomb.gr/ethnika/story...otites-tis-ert



Αρχίσαν τα όργανα. Αλλά πείτε μου όλα αυτά τα ανδρείκελα που μας κυβερνάνε αν έχουν τίποτα μέσα στα παντελόνια που φοράνε

----------


## leosedf

> Δεν χρειάζεται εναέριο ''τάπωμα'' όταν είναι  κλειστός ο πομπός μας, λόγω ησυχίας στη μπάντα αυξάνεται η εμβέλεια του εισβολέα σε πολλά χιλιόμετρα.  (πχ τρόπος δράσης: κατευθυντικές κεραίες εκπομπής προς Θεσσαλονίκη με πολλά KW ισχύς λέω τώρα ένα παράδειγμα)
> 
> http://www.newsbomb.gr/ethnika/story...otites-tis-ert



Αυτό δεν μου αρέσει.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Αυτό δεν μου αρέσει.



Δεν θέλεις ΕΡΤ ΩΡΑΙΑ... ασε τις ρημάδες τις μπάρες μέχρι να δούμε τι μ....α θα παρουσιάσεις...

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό ακριβώς, κλείσε το κανάλι στείλτους όλους αλλά άστο να παίζει μπάρες η τσόντες whatever (βάλε τον ερντογάν η τον πρόεδρο των σκοπίων να τον καρφώνουν μαύροι κλπ).

----------


## antonis_p

> Αυτό ακριβώς, κλείσε το κανάλι στείλτους όλους αλλά άστο να παίζει μπάρες η τσόντες whatever (βάλε τον ερντογάν η τον πρόεδρο των σκοπίων να τον καρφώνουν μαύροι κλπ).



Δεν θέλει προσωπικό για να βλέπεις τα παραπάνω;

----------


## leosedf

Ενώ για τις μπάρες θέλει κόσμο να τις ζωγραφίζει καρέ καρέ :P

----------


## SRF

> Ενώ για τις μπάρες θέλει κόσμο να τις ζωγραφίζει καρέ καρέ :P



¨οχι... απλά θέλει από έναν υπάλληλο για να ρίχνει κάθε χρώμα τους ανεξάρτητα!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## antonis_p

> Ενώ για τις μπάρες θέλει κόσμο να τις ζωγραφίζει καρέ καρέ :P



Μόνο τα beacons εκπέμπουν χωρίς επιτήρηση.  :Smile: 
Κάποιος εργαζόμενος (κατά τη γνώμη μου πολλοί εργαζόμενοι) δεν θα το έκανε αυτό;

----------


## xlife

Σε πανελλήνια αποκλειστικότητα το σήμα που θα εκπέμπει η δημόσια τηλεόραση έως ότου επαναλειτουργήσει...


1_2.jpg


ακούς εκεί μπάρες... η χώρα προχωράει μπροστά!!!!

----------


## antonis_p

Λύση θα βρεθεί αργά ή γρήγορα. Προφανώς γρήγορα. Το οτι οι συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ είναι άδειες είναι σοβαρό θέμα.

http://www.defencenet.gr/defence/ite...B7%CF%84%CE%B1

Ίσως να έπρεπε να επιταχθούν κάποιοι εργαζόμενοι, οι οποίοι στη συνέχεια να προσληφθούν - από τους χαμηλόμισθους, όχι τα λαμόγια - προκειμένου να υπάρχει κάτι στον αέρα. Εξάλλου δεν ήταν λίγες οι ώρες που το μόνο που βλέπαμε ήταν η κάρτα που μας ενημέρωνε πως υπήρχε απεργία.

----------


## SRF

> Λύση θα βρεθεί αργά ή γρήγορα. Προφανώς γρήγορα. Το οτι οι συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ είναι άδειες είναι σοβαρό θέμα.
> 
> http://www.defencenet.gr/defence/ite...B7%CF%84%CE%B1
> 
> Ίσως να* έπρεπε να επιταχθούν κάποιοι εργαζόμενοι*, οι οποίοι στη συνέχεια να προσληφθούν - από τους χαμηλόμισθους, όχι τα λαμόγια - προκειμένου να υπάρχει κάτι στον αέρα. Εξάλλου δεν ήταν λίγες οι ώρες που το μόνο που βλέπαμε ήταν η κάρτα που μας ενημέρωνε πως υπήρχε απεργία.



Δεν είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος ότι έχεις αντιληφθεί το τι έπραξε η "κυβέρνηση" με την πράξη της! Αν το είχες αντιληφθεί, δεν θα μπορούσες να επικαλείς να επιστρατευτούν αυτοί που ΑΠΟΛΥΘΗΚΑΝ εν μία νυκτί!!! Δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι έχεις αντιληφθεί ότι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΕΡΓΟΙ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΕΡΓΟΙ!!! Βάσει της πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου... ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν πιά αυτοί ως... εργαζόμενοι, αλλά ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ Η ΕΡΤ ΩΣ ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ή ότι άλλο... για να επιστρατεύσεις κάποιους ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΟΥΣ ΗΔΗ για κάτι ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΟ ΠΛΕΟΝ!!! 
Αυτό είναι το κλασσικό ΜΕΑ ΚΟΥΛΠΑ!!!

----------


## hurt30

Το ότι είναι άνεργοι δεν είναι ακριβές. Συμφωνα με την νομοθεσία πρέπει να δηλωθεί στον η λύση των συμβάσεων εργασίας εντός  5 εργάσημων. Αλλιώς έχει πρόβλημα ο εργοδότης. Μέχρι τότε όλα είναι αναστρέψημα χωρίς ειδικές διαδικασίες (με την απόσυρση της πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου). Μετά από αυτό το χρόνο οι απολύσεις είναι οριστικές και η αναστροφή τους θέλει παπάδες με λαμπάδες (βλέπε άλλη πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου).

Κατά τα άλλα έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## john micros

η διακοπή έχει γίνει από τα 2 [δυο] κέντρα του ΟΤΕ.
το σήμα επανέρχεται σε μερικά λεπτά αν ζητηθεί.
όλα τα κέντρα είναι αυτοματοποιημένα και δεν χρειάζεται η ανθρώπινη παρουσία για την λειτουργία τους παρά μόνο εντολές μέσω των λινκ
δεν υπάρχει λόγος καμίας επιστράτευσης γιατί δεν θα γίνουν εσωτερικά προγράμματα.θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να γίνεται σε όλα αναμετάδοση οποιουδήποτε προγράμματος.η παρουσία των ιδιωτικών καναλιών από τα ίδια κέντρα εκπομπής μια και συστεγάζονται ίσως να δίνει την εικόνα ότι δεν έχει κατεβεί ο διακόπτης, η λειτουργία η κατάσταση και γενικά οι πληροφορίες καλής λειτουργίας κάθε μηχανήματος απεικονίζονται σε πραγματικό χρόνο στο master control ..... εαν είχε επιλεχθεί σαν εικόνα εκπομπής το 'χιόνι' αφενός θα φαίνεται οτι η συχνότητα είναι κενή αλλά θα είχε ένα πανίσχυρο σήμα με μεγάλο ποσοστό θορύβου που δεν υπέρ καλύπτετε με τίποτα. η φύλαξη των μηχανημάτων σε ορισμένα κέντρα γίνεται για να μην παρακαμφθεί το λινκ.

----------


## antonis_p

> Δεν είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος ότι έχεις αντιληφθεί το τι έπραξε η "κυβέρνηση" με την πράξη της! Αν το είχες αντιληφθεί, δεν θα μπορούσες να επικαλείς να επιστρατευτούν αυτοί που ΑΠΟΛΥΘΗΚΑΝ εν μία νυκτί!!! Δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι έχεις αντιληφθεί ότι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΕΡΓΟΙ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΕΡΓΟΙ!!! Βάσει της πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου... ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν πιά αυτοί ως... εργαζόμενοι, αλλά ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ Η ΕΡΤ ΩΣ ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ή ότι άλλο... για να επιστρατεύσεις κάποιους ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΟΥΣ ΗΔΗ για κάτι ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΟ ΠΛΕΟΝ!!! 
> Αυτό είναι το κλασσικό ΜΕΑ ΚΟΥΛΠΑ!!!



Η επιστράτευση δεν αφορά μόνο εργαζόμενους. Ή απεργούς:

πολιτική επιστράτευση

Όποιον - και ότι - θέλει επιστρατεύει η (κάθε) κυβέρνηση.

----------


## antonis_p

*Τρία κανάλια, τρία ραδιόφωνα και 800 εργαζόμενοι στη νέα ΕΡΤ - Το σχέδιο Σαμαρά και ο στόχος να βγεί "αέρα" τον Ιούλιο*


Την ώρα που συνεχίζονται οι αντιδράσεις για το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ και η συνοχή της τρικομματικής κυβέρνησης φαίνεται πως έχει γίνει κομμάτια, ο πρωθυπουργός, Αντώνης Σαμαράς, επιμένει και τονίζει σε όλους τους τόνους ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάρει πίσω την πράξη Νομοθετικού περιεχομένου και να ανοίξει την ΕΡΤ. 

Η μεταβατική πρόταση του Μαξίμου έπεσε σε τοίχο, με τους Ευάγγελο Βενιζέλο και Φώτη Κουβέλη να επιμένουν ότι θα συζητήσουν μόνο με τη δημόσια τηλεόραση ανοιχτή. 
Όλα πια θα κριθούν τη Δευτέρα, όταν στις 18:00 το απόγευμα συναντώνται οι πολιτικοί αρχηγοί που στηρίζουν την κυβέρνηση και μια ώρα νωρίτερα συνεδριάζει το ΣτΕ για την ακύρωση ή όχι της πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου. 

Ποια θα είναι όμως η νέα ΕΡΤ που προαναγγέλλει η κυβέρνηση; 

Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του Έθνους, ο σχεδιασμός που θέλει να προωθήσει το Μέγαρο Μαξίμου περιλαμβάνει: 

Τη δημιουργία τριών καναλιών
Το πρώτο θα έχει αμιγώς ενημερωτικό χαρακτήρα, με ειδήσεις, ενημερωτικές εκπομπές και ιστορικές σειρές που θα αφορούν προσωπικότητες που σφράγισαν την πορεία της χώρας από την αρχαιότητα μέχρι σήμερα.
Το δεύτερο θα είναι δορυφορικό 
Το τρίτο θα εκπέμπει μέσω ίντερνετ

Τη δημιουργία τριών ραδιοφώνων
Το ένα θα είναι αθλητικό, το δεύτερο ενημερωτικό και το τρίτο με πολιτιστικό πρόγραμμα 

Το προσωπικό που θα απασχολεί η νέα ΕΡΤ δε θα ξεπερνά τα 800 άτομα, ενώ στόχος είναι να μειωθεί κατά 50% και το ανταποδοτικό τέλος. 

Οι προσλήψεις, λέγε πηγές του Μεγάρου Μαξίμου, θα γίνουν άμεσα και ο ίδιος ο πρωθυπουργός, γράφει η εφημερίδα, θα εγγυηθεί δημόσια πως οι προσλήψεις θα γίνουν με αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια. 
Δεν αποκλείεται η δήλωση αυτή να γίνει τη Δευτέρα, μετά τη σύσκεψη των πολιτικών αρχηγών και εφόσον αυτή εξελιχθεί ομαλά. Θα δεσμευτεί επίσης πως στόχος είναι η νέα ΕΡΤ να λειτουργήσει μέσα στον Ιούλιο.

----------


## Samios60

*ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΙΣΘΟΥΣ 
*
*ΑΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΛΟΥΣ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΙΟΥΧΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ 
*
*ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ 400-500 ΕΥΡΟ...
*
*
*
*ΛΥΡΙΤΖΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ- ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 324.000 -Δ/ΝΣΗ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΩΝ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ- ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ ΕΤΟΣ 324.000 ΧΟΥΚΛΗ ΜΑΡΙΑ -ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 218.976 ΤΣΟΥΚΑΛΑ ΜΠΗΛΙΩ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 176.400 ΤΣΑΠΑΝΙΔΟΥ ΠΑΡΘΕΝΑ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ – 143.514 ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ – 136.800 ΒΑΣΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ -ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 126.000 ΖΟΥΛΑΣ ΟΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ – ΤΗΛΕΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΗΣ 120.000 ΝΤΑΟΥΛΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ – ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΤΗΣ 114.000 ΠΑΠΑΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΥ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 113.880 ΤΣΑΠΑΝΙΔΟΥ ΠΑΡΘΕΝΑ -ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ – ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟ 113.516 ΧΑΡΙΤΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ – ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ 105.600 ΑΓΓΕΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ -ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΟΣ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣ -104.400 ΚΥΒΕΛΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ – ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ 102.002 ΛΕΩΝΙΔΗΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙΟΣ – ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΟΣ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗΣ 98.400 ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ -ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 96.000 ΡΟΥΜΠΑΤΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ -ΣΥΝΤΗΡ.& ΑΝΑΤΥΠ.ΦΩΤΟΓΡ.ΑΡΧΕΙΟΥ ΕΤΟΣ 94.286 ΝΙΚΟΛΑΚΗΣ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 87.600 ΑΝΤΩΝΑΡΟΣ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 84.000 ΓΡΙΠΙΩΤΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ – ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ 84.000 ΚΕΦΑΛΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 84.000 ΚΟΡΩΝΑΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ – 84.000 ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΑΡΕΑ ΑΝΝΑ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 78.840 ΤΣΩΧΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 78.840 ΤΑΝΙΜΑΝΙΔΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ – ΕΙΚΟΝΟΛΗΠΤΗΣ 76.066 ΓΑΒΡΑ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 75.420 ΒΑΡΒΙΤΣΙΩΤΗΣ ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ – ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ Η/Υ & ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΗΣ 75.000 ΚΟΥΒΑΡΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 72.000 ΚΩΣΤΑΡΑ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΑ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 72.000 ΠΟΛΙΤΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ – 72.000 ΧΡΗΣΤΑΚΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 71.520 ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΑΡΕΑ ΑΝΝΑ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 70.956 ΝΙΚΟΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 70.800 ΜΑΛΟΥΧΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 70.080 ΖΟΥΛΑΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ – ΣΥΝΤΗΡ.& ΑΝΑΤΥΠ.ΦΩΤΟΓΡ.ΑΡΧΕΙΟΥ 68.985 ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ – ΜΗΧΑΝΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ 66.000 ΖΑΦΕΙΡΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 66.000 ΣΤΑΘΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 66.000 ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 65.880 (21.960+43.920) Δ/ΝΣΗΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΩΝ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΩΝ ΑΔΑΜΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΑ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 64.800 ΚΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΥ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΕΛΟΥ ΑΝΝΑ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 64.800 ΜΠΑΛΗΣ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 64.800 ΠΟΛΙΤΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 64.800 (21.600+43.200) Δ/ΝΣΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΤΙΚΩΝ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΩΝ ΠΑΝΑΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ Π.ΧΡΗΣΤ 347.659,98 – Πρόεδρος Δ/Σ ΥΦΑΝΤΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 279.362,38 – Γενικός Διευθυντής ΛΟΥΚΑΚΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ 257.033,14 Εντετ/νος Σύμβουλος ΚΕΚΗΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ 256.174,39 Εντετ/νος Σύμβουλος ΜΙΧΑΛΕΛΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ 249.234,42 Γενικός Διευθυντής ΑΝΔΡΙΚΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ 249.161,32 Γενικός Διευθυντής ΙΩΑΝΝΙΔΟΥ-ΚΑΡΑΘΑΝΑΣΗ 227.626,98 Γενικός Διευθυντής ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ 215.603,00 ΠΕΤ1η Ηλεκτρονικοί ΓΟΝΤΙΚΑΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ 210.002,64 Γενικός Διευθυντής ΚΑΤΣΑΡΟΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ 153.562,50 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΜΠΑΛΩΜΕΝΟΥ ΑΘΗΝΑ 152.363,49 – ΠΕΔ6 Δικηγόροι ΑΔΗΛΙΝΗ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ 150.050,87 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΣΚΑΛΙΣΤΗΡΑΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙΟΣ 138.600,00 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΛΑΜΠΡΑΚΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 136.500,02 Γενικός Διευθυντής ΣΠΥΡΙΔΟΥ ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ 132.344,80 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΣΑΛΕΣΙΩΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ 130.773,76 ΠΕΔ1 Διοικ-Οικονομ. ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ Γ.ΓΕΩΡΓ 128.524,18 Ειδικός Σύμβουλος ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ 128.472,40 Ειδικός Σύμβουλος ΚΑΦΑΡΑΚΗΣ ΦΩΤΙΟΣ 122.244,29 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ ΖΟΥΛΑΣ ΣΤΑΜΟΥΛΗΣ 122.066,25  Ειδικός Σύμβουλος ΒΛΑΧΟΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ Β 121.481,67 Ειδικός Σύμβουλος ΔΡΕΤΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ 118.305,42 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΠΑΠΑΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΟΥ ΔΗΜ. 118.093,13 Ειδικός Σύμβουλος ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΙΟΥ ΜΑΡΓ-ΚΥΡ 115.621,26 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΑΓΓΕΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ 114.749,26 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ ΠΕΛΕΚΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ 112.812,50 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΣΙΟΥΜΠΟΥΡΑΣ ΦΩΤΙΟΣ 101.427,50 Ειδικός Σύμβουλος ΧΑΤΖΗΣ Δ.ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ 101.210,00 Ειδικός Σύμβουλος ΣΥΡΙΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 99.141,81 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ. ΚΟΥΡΤΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 99.075,30 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ. ΚΟΥΡΤΗ-ΘΩΜΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΠΟ 98.635,92 Ειδικός Σύμβουλος ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΔΟΥ ΚΩΝ/ΝΑ 98.437,53 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ. ΠΕΥΚΙΑΝΑΚΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ 97.925,00 102.786,56  Ειδικός Σύμβουλος ΠΑΠΑΔΡΙΑΝΟΥ ΑΔΡΙΑΝΗ 95.143,64 ΠΕΔ6 Δικηγόροι ΚΑΒΑΔΑΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ 92.634,38 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΛΟΥΡΙΔΑΣ*

----------


## Samios60

ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ 90.023,49 ΠΕΔ1 Διοικ-Οικονομ. ΚΑΚΑΒΟΥΛΗΣ ΙΩΣΗΦ 89.434,41 ΤΕΤ1α Ηλεκτρονικών ΓΑΖΙΔΕΛΛΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ 88.917,77 ΠΕΤ1θ Ηλεκτρολόγοι ΣΦΕΤΣΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 86.861,43 ΚΤΕΠ6β Ηχολήπτες Κ/Φ ΔΗΜΟΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ 86.356,68 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΜΙΧΑΛΙΤΣΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 86.022,49 ΠΕΤ1θ Ηλεκτρολόγοι ΤΖΟΥΒΕΛΕΚΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ 85.974,65 ΤΕΤ1α Ηλεκτρονικών ΒΑΣΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ 85.584,06 86.661,78  Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ ΠΑΠΑΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΚΛ 84.265,45 ΚΤΕΠ2α Δ/ντές Παραγ. ΦΑΚΛΗ-ΣΠΑΝΟΥΔΗ ΔΕΣΠΟ 83.307,23 ΠΕΔ1 Διοικ-Οικονομ. ΠΙΣΚΕΡΑ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ 83.114,99 ΔΕΔ1 Διοικ-Οικονομ. ΚΑΡΑΧΑΛΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 82.547,29 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ ΚΡΗΤΙΚΙΔΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 81.275,80 ΠΕΤ1β Πολιτικοί Μηχ. ΡΗΓΑΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ 81.210,43 ΠΕΔ1 Διοικ-Οικονομ. ΚΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 81.181,27 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ ΜΠΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 80.526,40 ΤΕΤ1α Ηλεκτρονικών ΜΟΥΧΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 80.518,57 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΠΑΠΑΛΕΩΝΙΔΑΣ ΛΕΩΝΙΔ. 80.093,07 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΚΟΡΟΜΑΝΤΖΟΥ ΜΥΡΣΙΝΗ 79.800,00 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΑΡΩΝΗ ΕΛΕΝΗ 78.498,82 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ. ΔΟΥΡΙΔΑ ΜΑΤΙΛΝΤΑ-ΜΑΡ 78.096,34 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΡΙΖΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 76.943,76 Ειδικός Σύμβουλος ΜΠΡΑΜΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 76.932,53 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΜΙΧΕΛΙΔΑΚΗ ΜΑΡΙΑ 76.764,18 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ ΧΑΛΒΑΤΖΑΚΗΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ 76.683,80 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ ΚΑΡΑΜΙΝΤΖΟΥ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΑ 76.683,78 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ ΤΑΒΟΥΛΑΡΗ ΧΡΥΣΑ 76.463,79 – Δημοσιογράφοι Εξωτερ ΚΑΘΑΡΟΣΠΟΡΗΣ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΗΣ 76.463,76 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ ΣΥΜΕΩΝΙΔΗΣ ΒΛΑΔΙΜΗΡΟΣ 76.422,64 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΦΛΕΣΣΑ ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ 76.285,76 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΙΔΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 76.243,57 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΛΑΒΔΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 73.303,71 ΤΕΤ1α Ηλεκτρονικών ΠΑΠΑΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΗΣ ΦΑΝΟΥ 70.902,69 ΠΕΤ1η Ηλεκτρονικοί ΠΑΠΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΥ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΗ 70.216,83 Δημοσιογράφοι Εξωτερ. ΖΩΓΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ 70.100,92 ΚΤΕΠ1α Σκηνοθέτες ΦΕΡΕΤΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 69.750,03 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ. ΑΛΑΦΟΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟ 69.512,55 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ 69.121,04 ΠΕΔ6 Δικηγόροι ΤΡΙΚΑΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ 68.710,30 Δημοσιογράφοι Εξωτερ ΑΡΓΥΡΗ ΕΛΕΝΗ 68.509,37 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ ΦΑΡΑΚΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΑ 68.305,59 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΑΔΗΣ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΤΕΛΗΣ 68.251,60 ΠΕΤ1δ Μηχανολόγοι ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΔΟΥ ΚΩΝ/ΝΤΙΑ 67.923,13 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ. ΜΠΟΥΓΙΑΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ 67.921,90 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ. ΦΑΡΑΝΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ 67.720,85 ΠΕΔ1 Διοικ-Οικονομ. ΠΑΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑΣ 67.500,00 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΠΑΠΑΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΥ Σ.ΔΗΜ. 67.403,38 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΚΥΡΙΑΚΙΔΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ 66.900,97 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ. ΑΣΠΡΑΔΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ 66.605,94 ΤΕΤ1α Ηλεκτρονικών ΚΑΛΑΒΡΟΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ 66.454,35 ΠΕΔ6 Δικηγόροι ΓΥΠΑΡΗ ΜΑΡΙΑ 66.440,16 Δημοσιογράφοι Εξωτερ. ΜΑΗΣ ΠΕΤΡΟΣ 66.343,26 ΠΕΔ1 Διοικ-Οικονομ. ΜΠΑΓΙΑΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ 66.035,63 ΔΕΔ1 Διοικ-Οικονομ. ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟ 65.846,71 ΠΕΔ6 Δικηγόροι ΛΙΝΑΡΔΑΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ 65.529,79 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ ΦΡΑΣΤΑΝΛΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 65.414,54 ΚΤΕΠ-Μ1 Εικονολ. (Μ) ΠΑΤΣΙΑΝΤΟΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ 64.493,78 ΠΕΔ6 Δικηγόροι ΚΑΠΑΤΑΗΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ 64.091,27 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ. ΤΡΟΥΠΗΣ ΚΙΜΩΝ 63.984,39 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ. ΛΑΛΛΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 63.848,06 ΠΕΔ6 Δικηγόροι ΒΑΛΙΟΥΛΗΣ ΕΥΔΟΞΙΟΣ 63.731,27 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΔΕΣΠ 63.295,46 ΔΕΔ1 Διοικ-Οικονομ. ΧΑΤΖΗΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΥ ΚΩΝ/Ν 63.100,72 ΤΕΤ1α Ηλεκτρονικών ΜΑΚΡΗΣ Ι. ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ 62.800,25 ΔΕΤ1α Ηλεκτρονικών ΚΟΡΔΑ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ 62.741,29 Δημοσιογράφοι Εξωτερ. ΤΣΑΚΙΡΗΣ Χ. ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ 62.699,76 ΠΕΤ1θ Ηλεκτρολόγοι ΠΑΠΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 62.384,19 Σκηνοθέτες ΒΑΡΣΑΜΑΚΙΔΟΥ ΑΦΕΝΤΡΑ 61.875,04 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ. ΠΡΩΤΟΠΑΠΑ ΕΥΔΟΚΙΑ 61.380,07 ΔΕΔ1 Διοικ-Οικονομ. ΓΙΑΝΝΟΥΛΑΤΟΥ ΦΩΤΕΙΝΗ 60.955,66 ΠΕΔ1 Διοικ-Οικονομ. ΣΚΛΑΒΟΥΝΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ 60.581,55 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ. ΚΟΚΚΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 60.507,19 ΠΕΔ6 Δικηγόροι ΣΚΙΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙ 60.224,53 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ ΜΑΓΓΑΝΙΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 60.171,42 ΠΕΔ1 Διοικ-Οικονομ. ΜΑΥΡΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛ 59.625,01 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΠΡΕΔΑΡΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ 59.467,40 ΠΕΔ1 Διοικ-Οικονομ. ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 59.325,11 ΤΕΤ1α Ηλεκτρονικών ΜΑΡΓΙΩΡΗΣ ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ 59.062,53 Δημοσιογράφοι Εσωτερ. ΓΛΙΑΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ 58.923,62 ΠΕΤ1η Ηλεκτρονικοί ΓΙΑΚΟΥΜΕΛΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡ. 58.791,48 ΤΕΤ1α Ηλεκτρονικών ΜΑΓΓΕΡΑΣ ΛΑΜΠΡΟΣ 58.376,57 ΤΕΤ1α Ηλεκτρονικών ΑΛΕΞΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 57.937,55 ΠΕΔ5 Γιατροί ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ 57.936,80 ΠΕΔ1 Διοικ-Οικονομ. ΠΙΕΤΡΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 57.906,20 ΠΕΔ5 Γιατροί ΜΠΑΧΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ 57.703,09 ΠΕΔ1 Διοικ-Οικονομ. ΛΕΤΣΙΟΣ ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ 57.667,50 ΔΕΤ-Μα Ηλεκτρονικών ΚΑΤΣΟΥΔΑΣ ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ 57.656,25 Ειδικών Θέσεων ΚΑΡΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ 57.565,06 ΤΕΤ1α Ηλεκτρονικών ΚΑΠΑΜΑΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ 57.381,93 ΠΕΔ1 Διοικ-Οικονομ. ΠΑΠΑΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΟΥ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ (ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟ)64.547 ΜΑΝΤΟΥΒΑΛΟΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 64.500 ΜΠΟΓΙΑΤΖΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 64.200 ΙΩΑΝΝΙΔΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ – ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΟΣΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ 63.600 ΝΙΚΟΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ(ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟ)63.072 ΜΙΧΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ (ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟ) 63.000 ΜΙΧΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ(ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟ) 63.000 ΠΕΤΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 63.000 ΑΜΥΡΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ – ΤΗΛΕΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΗΣ 62.400 ΤΣΙΤΣΙΜΠΙΚΟΥ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥ – ΤΗΛΕΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΗΣ 62.400 ΚΑΝΑΒΟΣ ΑΛΕΞΙΟΣ – ΟΡΓ.ΣΧΕΔ.ΠΡΟΩΘΗΣΗ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΕΩΝ 61.800 ΚΟΤΤΑΚΗΣ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 61.320 ΣΚΑΛΙΣΤΗΡΑΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙΟΣ – ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΟΣ 60.160 ΒΕΛΑΝΗΣ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ – ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΤΗΣ 60.000 ΚΩΣΤΑΒΑΡΑΣ ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ – 60.000 ΛΙΑΤΣΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ – ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ-ΡΙΑ 60.000 ΣΤΕΦΑΝΕΑΣ ΠΕΤΡΟΣ – ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ 60.000/ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ ΛΕΥΚΟΒΙΤΣ ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ (ΔΕΚΑΜΗΝΟ) 59.000 ΜΙΧΑΗΛΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ – ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣΕΤΟΣ 58.800 ΚΟΝΤΟΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ – ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΤΗΣ ΧΟΡΩΔΙΑΣ 58.799 ΖΟΥΛΑΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ 58.428 ΤΡΙΛΙΚΗΣ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ (ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟ) 57.300 ΠΑΚΑΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ – ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ (ΔΕΚΑΜΗΝΟ) 57.000


*Ο Κωνσταντίνος Ζούλας* 58000 περίπου ευρώ έπαιρνε από την ΕΡΤ το εξάμηνο, ενώ απασχολείται και στο δημοτικό ραδιόφωνο. Α, είναι και ο μπαμπάς στην…ΕΡΤ, ο Στάμος Ζούλας να μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό, με παχυλό επίσης μισθό αρκετών χιλιάδων ευρώ!
O *Λυριτζής με τον Οικονόμο*, Καλά λένε την εκπομπή τους στο ραδιόφωνο “Οι εργολάβοι”, γιατί τέτοιους μισθούς μόνο υπερεργολάβοι έχουν. Όσο για τον Τριλίκη, τον …αρχισυντάκτη τους; ΈΒγαζε μόνο 57.000 ευρώ το εξάμηνο! Τίποτα.
*
*
*Μένουμε Ελλάδα*λέει η Ρένια Τσιτσιμπίκου που έβγάζε! _62,000 ευρώ!Η δουλειά της είναι να κάνει ταξίδια, και να δείχνει τις ομορφιές της Ελλάδς Την χρυσοπληρώνουμε την Ρένια Τσιτσιμπίκου, όπως και τον Γιώργο Αμυρά που …και αυτός παίρνει τα ίδια πάνω κάτω.Η συμβασιούχος καθηγήτρια που έπαιρνε… ψίχουλα!_
*“Ουδείς αναμάρτητος*_” με 78,840 ευρώ το εξάμηνο_ *Η κυρία Παναγιωταρέα, έβγαζε πάνω από 4000 ευρώ την εκπομπή* _…που μπορεί να είναι και παραπάνω, καθώς δεν μεταδίδεται ανελλιπώς κάθε εβδομάδα!_
_
_
_Σιγά μην έλειπε ο Αντώναρος από την λίστα της ντροπής!Αυτός είναι ξάδερφος του Ευάγγελου Αντώναρου, πρώην κυβερνητικού εκπροσώπου της Νέας Δημοκρατίας. Δημοσιογράφος το επάγγελμα ….αμειβόταν με το …ευτελές ποσό των 84.000 ευρώ! Τον έριξε τον ξάδερφο ο Ευάγγελος…Για την εκπομπή του, που είναι μια φορά την εβδομάδα, παίρνει 84.000 ευρώ!Πως να μην έχει υγεία με τόσα που μπαίνουν στο παντελόνΟ Μιχάλης Κεφαλογιάνης …αμείβονταν με 84.000 ευρώ για μια εκπομπή την εβδομάδα με θέματα υγείας. Πρόκληση παιδιά!!!_
_O σκηνοθέτης των επιτυχιών και ο χρυσός αθλητικός!Ο Παύλος (Παπαδημητρίου έπερνε κάθε χρόνο 113.880 ευρώ!Δεν θα μπορούσε μια αθλητική εκπομπή σαν την Αθλητική Κυριακή, να μην χρυσώνει το χάπι στον παρουσιαστή Παύλο Παπαδημητρίου. Εντάξει ο άνθρωπος είναι και διευθυντής, να μην παίρνει κάτι παραπάνω; Από την άλλη ο Γιώργος Νταούλης, σκηνοθέτης, έβγάζε …114,000 ευρώ. Πω πω χρήμα…._
_H συμβασιούχος Πόπη Τσαπανίδου που αμείβοταν με 956 ευρώ τη μέρα!143.514 ευρώ για το εξάμηνο!Και εμείς που νομίζαμε ότι δεν έχουμε δει τα χειρότερα! Όσο είναι ένας καλός μηνιαίος μισθός για έναν εργαζόμενο, είναι το μεροκάματο της Πόπης Τσαπανίδου. Κοντά 1000 ευρώ τη μέρα … επαιρνε η συμπαθής δημοσιογράφος γι την εκπομπή της._
_Για δείτε εδώ κάτι συμβασιούχους!Εξαμηνιαίες συμβάσεις ύψους 75.000 ευρώ!_
_Η παρουσιάστρια του κεντρικού δελτίου της ΝΕΤ το Σαββατοκύριακο Πηνελόπη Γαβρά, αμείβόταν με εξαμηνιαία σύμβαση με το ποσό των 75.420 ευρώ ή καλύτερα με 12.570 ευρώ το μήνα, όσα δηλαδή και ένας συμβασιούχος stage._
_Από την άλλη ο Γιάννης Πολίτης … έπαιρνε λιγότερα, μόλις 72,000 ευρώ περίπου για έξι μήνες εργασία. Κρίμα, να μην τους ανανεώσουν τις πενιχρές συμβάσεις…_
_Η Μπήλιω Τσουκαλά έπαιρνε 176,000 ευρώ. ενώ καθόταν χωρίς να έχει εκπομπή, επαίρνε μηνιαίο μισθό …σχεδόν 15.000 ευρώ! Κύριε Γερουλάνε μπλέξατε…_
_Η σεμνή Μαρία Χούκλη επαιρνε μόλις 218.000 ευρώ! Ψίχουλα σε σχέση με τους Λυριτζή – Οικονόμου! Αν θέλετε περιέργεια να μάθετε πως αμειβόταν το δίδυμο της πρωινής γραμμής, δεν έχετε παρά να πολλαπλασιάσετε για τον μεν Οικονόμου τους 12 μήνες με το 27.000 ευρώ το μήνα και …για τον Βασίλη Λυριτζή- ας μην κάνετε πολλαπλασιασμούς-, απλά αμείβόταν με 180.000 ευρώ!_
_Ποιος είπε ότι η ΕΡΤ δεν είναι οικογενειακή υπόθεση;Φάνης Παπαθανασίου και Νίκος Παπαθανασίου φτάνουν τα 135.000 ευρώ._
_Δεν θα έχουμε μεγάλο όνομα για την Eurovision, λόγω οικονομικής κρίσης Αλλά για τον Καλημέρη και την Πισκερά δίναμε 226.000 ευρώ!_
_Με 375.000 ευρώ αμείβονταν αυτοί οι δυο!_
_Για να ξέρετε που πάνε τα χρήματα._

----------


## xlife

http://pitsaria-pou-eskise.gr

*WHOIS Results for pitsaria-pou-eskise.gr*
WHOIS - .gr Registry
Domain Name:pitsaria-pou-eskise.gr
Domain Handle:dec99f975439e4ad4937be07cada7a7df-gr
Protocol Number:2105508
Creation Date:13-6-2013
Expiration Date:12-6-2015
Updated Date:14-6-2013
Registrar:PAPAKI ΕΠΕ
Registrar Referral URL:http://www.papaki.gr
Registrar Email:info@papaki.gr
Whois Server: 
Bundle Name:pitsaria-pou-eskise.gr
Name Server:ns3.dal.gr
Name Server:ns4.dal.gr

----------


## picdev

το ότι καπελώνουν τις συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ είναι το λιγότερο, υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα προβλήματα,
και μου κάνει εντύπωση που κανένα site δεν τα έχει γράψει.
Η ΕΡΤ αναλάμβανε και άλλα έργα επικοινωνιών που δεν έχουν σχέση με τηλεοπτικά σήματα , με αποτέλεσμα αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε να μην λειτουργούν ή να υπολειτουργούν.
Μιλάμε για γκάφα εθνικής προδοσίας, με τεράστιο αντίκτυπο στις ένοπλες δυνάμεις.
Για το πρόβλημα μου είπε ένας φίλος που είναι μόνιμο στέλεχος στης ένοπλες δυνάμεις.

----------

SRF (15-06-13)

----------


## KOKAR

δεν είναι απορίας άξιο οτι η πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου ψηφίστηκε στις 23:00 και τέθηκε σε ισχύει στις 23:01 ?
πια άλλη απόφαση ειχε την ίδια τύχη ?
Δέχομαι οτι οι μισθοί ηταν εξωπραγματικοί αλλά γιατί δεν έκαναν αυτο που έκαναν στους συνταξιούχους η στους αστυνομικούς 
στρατιωτικούς και γενικα δημοσίους υπαλλήλους που τους έβαλε στο ενιαίο μισθολόγιο μειώνοντας τους μισθούς τους ?
?
ακόμα και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα κατέβασαν τον μισθό κάτω απο 500 ευρώ....

----------

SRF (15-06-13)

----------


## atlaspc

> δεν είναι απορίας άξιο οτι η πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου ψηφίστηκε στις 23:00 και τέθηκε σε ισχύει στις 23:01 ?
> πια άλλη απόφαση ειχε την ίδια τύχη ?
> Δέχομαι οτι οι μισθοί ηταν εξωπραγματικοί αλλά γιατί δεν έκαναν αυτο που έκαναν στους συνταξιούχους η στους αστυνομικούς 
> στρατιωτικούς και γενικα δημοσίους υπαλλήλους που τους έβαλε στο ενιαίο μισθολόγιο μειώνοντας τους μισθούς τους ?
> ?
> ακόμα και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα κατέβασαν τον μισθό κάτω απο 500 ευρώ....



Eδώ να σημιώσουμε οτι η πράξη ψηφίστηκε ΜΟΝΟ απο την ΝΔ και απο την ΧΑ χωρίς την συνένεση των αλλων 2 κομμάτων (δημαρ, πασοκ)
παρόλα αυτά τέθηκε σε εφαρμογή.

Τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα οπως έχει αναφερθεί σε διμοσιεύματα η ΝΕΡΙΤ θα λειτουργίσει με κάποια απο τα ίδια στελεχοι που διοικούσαν και την ΕΡΤ, αυτο οπως πολοι καταλαβένουμε σημαίνει πως η ρεμούλα θα συνεχιστει με νέα ονομασία.
Δεν νομίζω να πιστευει κάποιος πως αλλάζει η νοοτροπία αλλάζοντας ενα όνομα οι αλλαγές θα πρέπει να είναι ποιό ουσιαστικές, το ποιό βασικό είναι να αλάξει ο τρόπος που κυβερνάτε αυτός ο τόπος σήμερα ο προθυπουργός θεωρεί περιουσιακό του στοιχείο την χώρα και αφήνει την κυβέρνηση της χώρας   ως κληρονομιά στα παιδιά του και στα εγκόνια του, θεωρόντας πολλύ απλά πως είναι μια οικογενειακη επιχειρηση.
*

ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ και στους 300 μέχρι 5ης γενεάς* Και σύντομα μάλιστα.

----------


## Kostakiss

Αυτό είναι χούντα, αυτό είναι φασισμός..

Ξεχνάτε όμως ότι ο Παπαδόπουλος την αναδιοργάνωσε, πλήρωσε για να φτάνει το σήμα μέχρι τα χωριά, όταν έφεραν τις τηλεοράσεις εκεί. 

Δεύτερον, ο Σαμαράς είπε ότι έκλεισε για να απολυθούν υπάλληλοι και θα ξανά ανοίξει από Σεπτέμβριο. Εάν αυτό ισχύει, εγώ είμαι σύμφωνος. Η CNN δουλεύει με 900 υπαλλήλους, ενώ η ΕΡΤ με 2,500 + μισθό 900 ευρώ την ημέρα, όποτε έχουν εκπομπή οι δημοσιογράφοι. Και μετά λέμε τι γίνετε!

Αίσχος και ντροπή !!

----------


## ultra

Συμφωνω, ειναι χουντα.

ο πορδυπουργος ειπε οτι θα "αποζημιωθουν ολοι και μαλιστα πλουσιοπαροχα, και μετα οι περισσοτεροι θα επαναπροσληφθουν".

Ποιος ειναι αυτος που αποζημιωνει πλουσιοπαροχα εν μεσω κρισης?

Θυμιζει την υποθεση εθελουσιας εξοδου του οτε.

Επισης, οταν τους περισσοτερους θα τους ξαναπροσλαβει, γιατι πρεπει να τους αποζημιωσει κι ολας?

Μας δουλευουν?

Και κατι ασχετο που με καιει, τι θα γινει με την formula 1 ?

----------


## Kostakiss

> Στην Χούντα, δεν τα έκαναν αυτά..







> ΣΚαι κατι ασχετο που με καιει, τι θα γινει με την formula 1 ?



Το ΣΑΝ ΣΉΜΕΡΑ ?! :S

----------


## ultra

> Το ΣΑΝ ΣΉΜΕΡΑ ?! ¨Σ



Εχεις δικιο, φυσικα κι αυτο.

πως και πως το κυνηγουσα

----------


## kioan

> Το ΣΑΝ ΣΉΜΕΡΑ ?! :S



Αυτό ήταν η αγαπημένη μου εκπομπή και εμένα  :Unsure:

----------


## fm344

καλησπερα.μια απορια,αν γνωριζη καπιος ας απαντηση.
στο λογαρισμο της δεη,το τελος για την ερτ που υπολογιζονταν και πληρωνονταν στο συνολο,τα χρηματα αυτα ,που πηγαιναν?στην ερτ,στη δεη,σε καπιο ταμειο για συνταξεις?

----------


## xlife

> καλησπερα.μια απορια,αν γνωριζη καπιος ας απαντηση.
> στο λογαρισμο της δεη,το τελος για την ερτ που υπολογιζονταν και πληρωνονταν στο συνολο,τα χρηματα αυτα ,που πηγαιναν?στην ερτ,στη δεη,σε καπιο ταμειο για συνταξεις?



Εδώ δεν γνωρίζουμε που έχουν πάει τα δάνεια από τον Τρικούπη και μετά.. δεν γνωρίζουμε που έχουν πάει οι εισφορές των εργαζομένων από το 1940 και μετά.. και στο κάτω κάτω τις γραφης πληρώνεις τέλη αυτοκινήτου για να πληρώσουν συντάξεις, εφορία για να πληρώσουν τόκους, και διόδια για να επιδοτηθούν αερογραμμές στα νησιά....   ανακάτεμα τράπουλας... απλά πράγματα... μπύρα Αλφα

----------


## atlaspc

http://nerit.gr  καπούτ, πάπαλα. 

τώρα μόνο 
http://pitsaria-pou-eskise.gr/

----------


## SV1EDG

> δεν είναι απορίας άξιο οτι η πράξης νομοθετικού περιεχομένου ψηφίστηκε στις 23:00 και τέθηκε σε ισχύει στις 23:01 ?
> πια άλλη απόφαση ειχε την ίδια τύχη ?
> Δέχομαι οτι οι μισθοί ηταν εξωπραγματικοί αλλά γιατί δεν έκαναν αυτο που έκαναν στους συνταξιούχους η στους αστυνομικούς 
> στρατιωτικούς και γενικα δημοσίους υπαλλήλους που τους έβαλε στο ενιαίο μισθολόγιο μειώνοντας τους μισθούς τους ?
> ?
> ακόμα και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα κατέβασαν τον μισθό κάτω απο 500 ευρώ....



 Κώστα να διορθώσω κάτι.Μπορεί να μην τους έβαλαν ανοιχτά και ξεκάθαρα στο ενιαίο αλλά περικοπές έγιναν.Και δεν μιλάω για στελέχη,δημοσιογράφους κτλπ αλλά για ηλεκτρονικούς στο πλατό και στην ροή.Εχω δύο περιπτώσεις με τους οποίους δουλεύαμε μαζί για ένα χρόνο πριν προσληφθούν στην ΕΡΤ και ξέρω τι έπαιρναν και τι παίρνουν τώρα.Είναι κρίμα γιατί (οι συγκεκριμμένοι άνθρωποι) είναι και καλοί στην δουλειά τους και προσλήφθηκαν με νόμιμες διαδικασίες καθώς επίσης διαθέτουν και όλα εκείνα τα προσόντα που έπρεπε να έχουν.Σίγουρα είναι και άλλοι σαν αυτούς.Οπως και σίγουρα υπάρχουν και αυτοί που θα έπρεπε να είχαν πάει σπίτι τους από καιρό.Οχί μόνο στην ΕΡΤ αλλά και σε άλλες δημόσιες υπηρεσίες.Καθώς επίσης και όλοι αυτοί οι manger-αίοι που αποφάσισαν με τα λεφτά του κράτους και όχι δικά τους να δώσουν τις παραγωγές που δώσανε,τους μισθούς που συμφώνησαν και γενικά κάθε είδους σπατάλη την οποία θα απέφευγαν αν το μαγαζί ήταν δικό τους.Είναι κρίμα που την πληρώνουν άνθρωποι που πραγματικά δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα.Το ίδιο φυσικά ισχύει και για τους απολυμένους του ιδιωτικού τομέα.

----------


## antonis_p

> Είναι κρίμα που την πληρώνουν άνθρωποι που πραγματικά δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα.



Αυτό είναι που με κάνει να μην αισιοδοξώ ... θα μείνουν έξω αυτοί που έβγαζαν τη δουλειά και θα βολευτούν οι φυτευτοί σύμβουλοι, παρατρεχάμενοι, κομματικοί νεολαίοι κλπ

----------


## p.gabr

> Κώστα να διορθώσω κάτι.Μπορεί να μην τους έβαλαν ανοιχτά και ξεκάθαρα στο ενιαίο αλλά περικοπές έγιναν.Και δεν μιλάω για στελέχη,δημοσιογράφους κτλπ αλλά για ηλεκτρονικούς στο πλατό και στην ροή.Εχω δύο περιπτώσεις με τους οποίους δουλεύαμε μαζί για ένα χρόνο πριν προσληφθούν στην ΕΡΤ και ξέρω τι έπαιρναν και τι παίρνουν τώρα.Είναι κρίμα γιατί (οι συγκεκριμμένοι άνθρωποι) είναι και καλοί στην δουλειά τους και προσλήφθηκαν με νόμιμες διαδικασίες καθώς επίσης διαθέτουν και όλα εκείνα τα προσόντα που έπρεπε να έχουν.Σίγουρα είναι και άλλοι σαν αυτούς.Οπως και σίγουρα υπάρχουν και αυτοί που θα έπρεπε να είχαν πάει σπίτι τους από καιρό.Οχί μόνο στην ΕΡΤ αλλά και σε άλλες δημόσιες υπηρεσίες.Καθώς επίσης και όλοι αυτοί οι manger-αίοι που αποφάσισαν με τα λεφτά του κράτους και όχι δικά τους να δώσουν τις παραγωγές που δώσανε,τους μισθούς που συμφώνησαν και γενικά κάθε είδους σπατάλη την οποία θα απέφευγαν αν το μαγαζί ήταν δικό τους.Είναι κρίμα που την πληρώνουν άνθρωποι που πραγματικά δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα.Το ίδιο φυσικά ισχύει και για τους απολυμένους του ιδιωτικού τομέα.



Μαριε μέσα στα πρόσωπα που αναρτήθηκαν ήταν και ενας πρων συνάδερφος που έφυγε το 83

το τούβλο αυτο ήξερα οτι έπαιρνε 60 χιλιάδες , άλλα τώρα είδα 80+

----------


## john micros

> το ότι καπελώνουν τις συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ είναι το λιγότερο, υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα προβλήματα,
> και μου κάνει εντύπωση που κανένα site δεν τα έχει γράψει.
> Η ΕΡΤ αναλάμβανε και άλλα έργα επικοινωνιών που δεν έχουν σχέση με τηλεοπτικά σήματα , με αποτέλεσμα αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε να μην λειτουργούν ή να υπολειτουργούν.
> Μιλάμε για γκάφα εθνικής προδοσίας, με τεράστιο αντίκτυπο στις ένοπλες δυνάμεις.
> Για το πρόβλημα μου είπε ένας φίλος που είναι μόνιμο στέλεχος στης ένοπλες δυνάμεις.



*ΣΕ καμια περιπτωση* η ΕΡΤ δεν μεταδίδει/ μεταφέρει η έχει σχέση με επικοινωνίες των ενόπλων δυνάμεων η των σωμάτων ασφάλειας λόγω απλής κωδικοποίησης.
χρησιμοποιούνται λινκ,δορυφορικές ζεύξεις,και μερικά άλλα "καλούδια"....για να μην υπάρχει περιπτωση υποκλοπων.κατι αλλο θα εννοούσε ο φιλος σου.

----------


## john micros

> καλησπερα.μια απορια,αν γνωριζη καπιος ας απαντηση.
> στο λογαρισμο της δεη,το τελος για την ερτ που υπολογιζονταν και πληρωνονταν στο συνολο,τα χρηματα αυτα ,που πηγαιναν?στην ερτ,στη δεη,σε καπιο ταμειο για συνταξεις?



280.000.000 ευρω απο λογαριασμούς της δεη,απο τα οποία εισέπραττε τα 250.000.000.....είχε έσοδα απο διαφημίσεις 9.000.000 και τα υπόλοιπα πήγαιναν σε πληρωμές...εκτός απο τα ενισχυτικα δανεια που επαιρνε.
ΕΡΤ ΙΣΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΣ.JPGΕΡΤ 2.JPGΕΡΤ 3.JPGΕΡΤ 4.JPG

----------

fm344 (16-06-13)

----------


## antonis_p

> http://nerit.gr  καπούτ, πάπαλα.



http://www.defencenet.gr/defence/ite...BF%CE%BC%CE%B1

----------


## Kostakiss

> Αυτό ήταν η αγαπημένη μου εκπομπή και εμένα



Υπάρχουν σχεδόν όλα στο YouTube ,αλλά αλλιώς να το βλέπεις στην τηλεόραση ^^

----------


## angel_grig

> http://www.defencenet.gr/defence/ite...BF%CE%BC%CE%B1



Nαι,καλα τωρα μιλαει και ο Τζιμερος....

----------


## antonis_p

*Η Τρόικα κρίνει αναγκαίο το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ για να πάρουμε τη δόση*


*15.06.2013 21:01*

Το ξαφνικό κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ και η σωρεία αντιδράσεων από εργαζομένους, συνδικάτα και τα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης και συμπολίτευσης βρέθηκε στο επίκεντρο και της σημερινής συνάντησης του υπουργού Οικονομικών, Γιάννη Στουρνάρα με την Τρόικα.
Μάλιστα, υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος του υπουργείου Οικονομικών τόνιζε, μετά το πέρας της σύσκεψης, ότι οι εκπρόσωποι ΕΕ, ΕΚΤ και ΔΝΤ κρίνουν ως αναγκαία μεταρρυθμιστική κίνηση τη διακοπή λειτουργίας της ΕΡΤ, η οποία αναμένεται να «λύσει τα χέρια» της κυβέρνησης και των εταίρων στο επόμενο στάδιο των διαπραγματεύσεων.
Από το υπουργείο Οικονομικών διαρρέεται πως το κλείσιμο της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης θα διευκολύνει και την κυβέρνηση στους χειρισμούς της όσον αφορά στο Δημόσιο και την αναδιάρθρωσή του.
Αλλωστε, από το πρωί του Σαββάτου, κυκλοφορεί έντονα η πληροφορία πωςαναβάλλεται η καταβολή της δόσης ύψους 3,3 δισεκατομμυρίων ευρώ, που ήταν προγραμματισμένη για την Δευτέρα, ενώ δεν είναι λίγοι εκείνοι που υποστηρίζουν ότι το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ μπορεί τελικά να ανοίξει το δρόμο για να μην υπάρξει παράταση στην εκταμίευση της δόσης.
Επισήμως τονίζεται ότι η αναβολή εκταμίευσης δεν σχετίζεται με την ΕΡΤ, αλλά με την έγκριση που πρέπει να δώσει το Γερμανικό Κοινοβούλιο το οποίο συνεδριάζει στις 19 του μήνα. Ωστόσο, οι εκπρόσωποι των δανειστών εκτιμούν ότι το κλείσιμο ενός τόσο μεγάλου οργανισμού αναμένεται να στείλει ένα μήνυμα στο εξωτερικό ώστε να επιταχυνθούν οι διαδικασίες και να μην υπάρξουν καθυστερήσεις.
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η εφημερίδα Berliner Morgenpost, σε σημερινό της κείμενο που έχει τίτλο «Το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ θα φέρει πολλά δισεκατομμύρια στην Ελλάδα», τονίζει ότι η διακοπή λειτουργίας του οργανισμού μπορεί να φέρει θετικά αποτελέσματα αναφορικά με τη δόση.
Υπό το πρίσμα αυτό, ο υπουργός Οικονομικών θα συναντηθεί με την Τρόικα και την Κυριακή για να οριστικοποιηθούν τα ζητήματα που βρίσκονται στο επίκεντρο, όπως ο ΦΠΑ στην εστίαση, οι φόροι σε ακίνητα – αγροτεμάχια και, φυσικά, οι εξελίξεις στην ΕΡΤ.

Πηγή: Η Τρόικα κρίνει αναγκαίο το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ για να πάρουμε τη δόση | iefimerida.grhttp://www.iefimerida.gr/node/110682#ixzz2WJcryMnO

----------


## Kostakiss

Τι θα σημαίνει το ΝΕΡΙΤ?! :S

Καλά τα έλεγε ο Τζήμερος μία περίοδο, αλλά όταν παραιτήθηκε από Πρόεδρος, πάει το κόμμα. Πάω αλλού τώρα.. στον Ηλιάδη  :Smile:

----------


## atlaspc

Με δεδομένο ότι η Digea κόβει τη μετάδοση του 902 μόλις εμφανιστεί  εικόνα από τη ΝΕΤ και με βάση τις χρονομετρήσεις που κάναμε προκύπτει  ότι ο τηλεθεατής έχει 22 - 25 δευτερόλεπτα χρόνο για να δει εικόνα από  την εκπομπή των εργαζομένων στη ΝΕΤ. Στα 22 - 25 δευτερόλεπτα η Digea  παγώνει την εικόνα και εμφανίζονται οι γνωστές μπάρες. 
                                     Μόλις αρχίσουμε να εκπέμπουμε δικό μας πρόγραμμα, η Digea αφαιρεί τις μπάρες.
                                     Σ' αυτό το σημείο, λοιπόν, ο τηλεθεατής πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε εγρήγορση:
                                     Μόλις ανοίγει το κύκλωμα για να φανεί η εκπομπή των  εργαζομένων στη ΝΕΤ ο τηλεθεατής έχει 22-25 δευτερόλεπτα να ρίξει μια  ματιά στα όσα συμβαίνουν στο ραδιομέγαρο, πριν η Digea, δηλαδή οι  μεγαλοκαναλάρχες ιδιοκτήτες της, ρίξουν πάλι μπάρες στην οθόνη.
                                     Αυτή η εναλλαγή: πρόγραμμα 902 - μετάδοση από ΝΕΤ - μπάρες  Digea - πρόγραμμα 902 - μετάδοση από ΝΕΤ - μπάρες Digea και τούμπαλιν  συνεχίζεται στο διηνεκές.
                                     Λεπτομέρεια: Μόλις η Digea ρίξει μπάρες στη μετάδοση του 902  εμείς ανταποδίδουμε αρχίζοντας τη μετάδοση ενός μουσικού θέματος από  τον Καραγκιόζη. Μόλις κατεβάσουν τις μπάρες συνεχίζουμε με κανονικό  πρόγραμμα.
                                     Δηλαδή ο τηλεθεατής έχει δύο στοιχεία που του εξασφαλίζουν ότι θα δει έστω και με διακοπές τη μετάδοση των εργαζομένων της ΝΕΤ:
                                     1. Παρακολουθεί πότε παίζει το μουσικό θέμα του Καραγκιόζη  (μ' αυτό μπαίνει σε εγρήγορση) και γνωρίζει ότι μετά από λίγο θα δει και  τα 22- 25 δευτερόλεπτα από τη μετάδοση των εργαζομένων στη ΝΕΤ.
                                     2. Κρατά πατημένο το χρονόμετρο ώστε από τα 20 δευτερόλεπτα  να προετοιμάζεται ψυχολογικά έτσι που να μη τσαντίζεται επειδή σε λίγο  θα δει μπάρες στην οθόνη.
                                     Το κρίσιμο είναι να παραμείνει συντονισμένος στον 902 κι  αντί να του σπάνε τα νεύρα, να διασκεδάζει σκεπτόμενος τους τύπους στην  κονσόλα της Digea που κοντεύουν να βγάλουν κάλους στα δάκτυλα καθώς κάθε  λίγο πρέπει να πατάνε το κουμπάκι που ρίχνει τις μπάρες.


*πηγή*:http://news247.gr/eidiseis/psixagogi...h.2294681.html

----------


## KOKAR

> Κώστα να διορθώσω κάτι.Μπορεί να μην τους έβαλαν ανοιχτά και ξεκάθαρα στο ενιαίο αλλά περικοπές έγιναν.*Και δεν μιλάω για στελέχη,δημοσιογράφους* κτλπ αλλά για ηλεκτρονικούς στο πλατό και στην ροή.Εχω δύο περιπτώσεις με τους οποίους δουλεύαμε μαζί για ένα χρόνο πριν προσληφθούν στην ΕΡΤ και ξέρω τι έπαιρναν και τι παίρνουν τώρα.Είναι κρίμα γιατί (οι συγκεκριμμένοι άνθρωποι) είναι και καλοί στην δουλειά τους και προσλήφθηκαν με νόμιμες διαδικασίες καθώς επίσης διαθέτουν και όλα εκείνα τα προσόντα που έπρεπε να έχουν.Σίγουρα είναι και άλλοι σαν αυτούς.Οπως και σίγουρα υπάρχουν και αυτοί που θα έπρεπε να είχαν πάει σπίτι τους από καιρό.Οχί μόνο στην ΕΡΤ αλλά και σε άλλες δημόσιες υπηρεσίες.Καθώς επίσης και όλοι αυτοί οι manger-αίοι που αποφάσισαν με τα λεφτά του κράτους και όχι δικά τους να δώσουν τις παραγωγές που δώσανε,τους μισθούς που συμφώνησαν και γενικά κάθε είδους σπατάλη την οποία θα απέφευγαν αν το μαγαζί ήταν δικό τους.Είναι κρίμα που την πληρώνουν άνθρωποι που πραγματικά δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα.Το ίδιο φυσικά ισχύει και για τους απολυμένους του ιδιωτικού τομέα.



Μα Μαριε, τα χοντρά τα φράγκα τα έπαιρναν τα μεγαλοστελεχοι και οι μεγαλοδημοσιογραφοι οι οποίοι μην ξεχνάμε οτι επιτελούσαν "έργο" για την 
κάθε κυβέρνηση.....

----------


## leosedf

Πάντως υπάρχει ΝΟΡΙΤ

Το οποίο είναι για περιπτώσεις δηλητηριάσεων και για να σταματάει τις ΚΛΑΝΙΕΣ.

Ίσως το ΝΕΡΙΤ να καταπολεμάει κόψιμο.

----------


## HFProject

Μήπως να κάνουν και οι Rolling Stones μία συναυλία έξω από την ΕΡΤ ;
Ύποπτα γεγονότα.

----------

SRF (16-06-13)

----------


## john micros

> Με δεδομένο ότι η Digea κόβει τη μετάδοση του 902 μόλις εμφανιστεί  εικόνα από τη ΝΕΤ και με βάση τις χρονομετρήσεις που κάναμε προκύπτει  ότι ο τηλεθεατής έχει 22 - 25 δευτερόλεπτα χρόνο για να δει εικόνα από  την εκπομπή των εργαζομένων στη ΝΕΤ. Στα 22 - 25 δευτερόλεπτα η Digea  παγώνει την εικόνα και εμφανίζονται οι γνωστές μπάρες. 
>                                      Μόλις αρχίσουμε να εκπέμπουμε δικό μας πρόγραμμα, η Digea αφαιρεί τις μπάρες.
>                                      Σ' αυτό το σημείο, λοιπόν, ο τηλεθεατής πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε εγρήγορση:
>                                      Μόλις ανοίγει το κύκλωμα για να φανεί η εκπομπή των  εργαζομένων στη ΝΕΤ ο τηλεθεατής έχει 22-25 δευτερόλεπτα να ρίξει μια  ματιά στα όσα συμβαίνουν στο ραδιομέγαρο, πριν η Digea, δηλαδή οι  μεγαλοκαναλάρχες ιδιοκτήτες της, ρίξουν πάλι μπάρες στην οθόνη.
>                                      Αυτή η εναλλαγή: πρόγραμμα 902 - μετάδοση από ΝΕΤ - μπάρες  Digea - πρόγραμμα 902 - μετάδοση από ΝΕΤ - μπάρες Digea και τούμπαλιν  συνεχίζεται στο διηνεκές.
>                                      Λεπτομέρεια: Μόλις η Digea ρίξει μπάρες στη μετάδοση του 902  εμείς ανταποδίδουμε αρχίζοντας τη μετάδοση ενός μουσικού θέματος από  τον Καραγκιόζη. Μόλις κατεβάσουν τις μπάρες συνεχίζουμε με κανονικό  πρόγραμμα.
>                                      Δηλαδή ο τηλεθεατής έχει δύο στοιχεία που του εξασφαλίζουν ότι θα δει έστω και με διακοπές τη μετάδοση των εργαζομένων της ΝΕΤ:
>                                      1. Παρακολουθεί πότε παίζει το μουσικό θέμα του Καραγκιόζη  (μ' αυτό μπαίνει σε εγρήγορση) και γνωρίζει ότι μετά από λίγο θα δει και  τα 22- 25 δευτερόλεπτα από τη μετάδοση των εργαζομένων στη ΝΕΤ.
>                                      2. Κρατά πατημένο το χρονόμετρο ώστε από τα 20 δευτερόλεπτα  να προετοιμάζεται ψυχολογικά έτσι που να μη τσαντίζεται επειδή σε λίγο  θα δει μπάρες στην οθόνη.
> ...



να τα πούμε από την αρχή;; ο 902 αδυνατούσε οικονομικά να ενταχθεί στα ψηφιακα μπουκετα ισχυριζομενος το κοστος μεταβιβασης!!!! για να μην δημιουργηθεί νομικό θέμα με ΕΕ, και κατόπιν παρασκηνιακών συζητήσεων, του επαραχωρηθει η τεχνογνωσία, οι απαραίτητες συσκευές , το τεχνικό προσωπικό , αλλά και η ένταξή του στο μπουκέτο.  ισως υποψιαζεστε ποιοι τα παραχωρησαν ολα αυτα[και πολυ σωστα εκαναν]. απο την στιγμη ομως που κλείνουν τα ξένα κανάλια κλώνοι της ΕΡΤ  μήπως θα έπρεπε να είμαστε λίγο ποιο ειλικρινείς ;;; στην κάθε κονσόλα υπάρχει ένα κουμπάκι που λέει μετάβαση στο επόμενο ράστερ ανά/10/20/30 κ.λ.π. δευτερόλεπτα/επιλογή εικόνας α,β,γ,δ κ.λ.π.κανείς δεν εχει χρονομετρο και κανεις δεν δουλευει τα δακτυλα του. νομιζω οτι πρεπει να σεβόμαστε τον ευεργέτη που είναι και σε αυτή την περίπτωση ο ελληνας φορολογούμενος. μεταφερω πληροφοριες απο τεχνικο.ισως να τα εχει και στα αρχεία του.θα το διασταυρώσουμε κατά πόσο είναι αληθές.μήπως γίνεται σκόπιμο παιχνίδι;;;η συνδρομή στο μπουκετο ποσο εχει; θα το κοιτάξω αναλυτικα.

----------


## SRF

Την ίδια ώρα που η όποια ενημέρωση στην Ελλάδα είναι φιμωμένη... λόγω... ΕΡΤ, και της ΕΣΗΕΑ... δίπλα μας... στην Ημι-Σεληνιασμένη ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ έχει ΠΛΕΟΝ ΝΕΚΡΟΥΣ!!! Επισήμως!!! Εκεί συμβαίνει αυτή την στιγμή αυτό που θα εκμαιεύση και τις εξελίξεις στο Αγαίο ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ... και θα αναδείξει ιστορικά μεταγενέστερα τον απώτερο σκοπό του φιμώματος εδώ!!! 
Νομίζαν κάποιοι μεγαλονεΩθωμανιστές ότι υποτάξαν ταπεινωτικά το Ισραήλ επειδή τους ζήτησε, κατ' εντολήν του Χουσεϊν Α΄, του Μέγα Μουσουλμάνου, σημεροπλανητάρχη, επισήμως "ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ" ? 
Όσοι γνωρίζουν έστω στο ελάχιστο το τι εστί κανών (γνώμων) & τι διαβήτης... ήξεραν ότι η ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ αυτή εστί η απαρχή του τέλους του ΝεοΟθωμανισμού... Το τραγικό είναι ότι στο λύσιμο δια ξίφους αυτού του γόρδιου δεσμού η Ελλάς αποτελεί μέρος των κόμπων προς επίλυση! Καλή μας τύχη... 
ΚΑΙ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΑΣ!!!  

"Αφρήτωρ αθέμιστος ανέστιός εστιν εκείνος, ος πολέμου έραται επιδημίου, οκρυόεντος».

----------


## picdev

> *ΣΕ καμια περιπτωση* η ΕΡΤ δεν μεταδίδει/ μεταφέρει η έχει σχέση με επικοινωνίες των ενόπλων δυνάμεων η των σωμάτων ασφάλειας λόγω απλής κωδικοποίησης.
> χρησιμοποιούνται λινκ,δορυφορικές ζεύξεις,και μερικά άλλα "καλούδια"....για να μην υπάρχει περιπτωση υποκλοπων.κατι αλλο θα εννοούσε ο φιλος σου.



H ΕΡΤ σε συνεργασία με τον οτέ έχει κάνει κάποιο έργο, δυστυχώς είναι αλήθεια και έχει γίνει μεγάλη φασαρία στο υπουργείο άμυνας

----------


## antonis_p

> H ΕΡΤ σε συνεργασία με τον οτέ έχει κάνει κάποιο έργο, δυστυχώς είναι αλήθεια και έχει γίνει μεγάλη φασαρία στο υπουργείο άμυνας



Ας παρέμενε η ΥΕΝΕΔ όπως ξεκίνησε. Αλλά δεν θα είχε Στάη η ΥΕΝΕΔ, θα έβγαζε το δελτίο καμια ομορφούλα ΟΠΥ με 900 ευρώ μισθό.

----------


## ultra

> Ας παρέμενε η ΥΕΝΕΔ όπως ξεκίνησε. Αλλά δεν θα είχε Στάη η ΥΕΝΕΔ, θα έβγαζε το δελτίο καμια ομορφούλα ΟΠΥ με 900 ευρώ μισθό.





Δηλαδη θες να πεις οτι η καρακαλτακα η Σταη που ειναι μαζι με την ακροπολη, ειναι ομορφουλα ???

----------


## antonis_p

> Δηλαδη θες να πεις οτι η καρακαλτακα η Σταη που ειναι μαζι με την ακροπολη, ειναι ομορφουλα ???



Η Ακρόπολη άσχημη είναι;

----------


## xlife

Για να παίρνουν ιδέες στο ξε-νεριτ πως γίνονται τα δελτία στις πολιτισμένες χώρες

----------


## leosedf

Αχαχαχα αυτοί οι τύποι αξίζει να φάνε μπόμπες μόνο και μόνο για τον τρόπο που μιλάνε....

----------


## antonis_p

> Αχαχαχα αυτοί οι τύποι αξίζει να φάνε μπόμπες μόνο και μόνο για τον τρόπο που μιλάνε....



Αν ήξερες πως αν δεν άρεσε ο τρόπος που είπες το δελτίο στον κομισάριο ή τον ινστρούχτορα τελειώνοντας έχεις πάρει one way φύλλο πορείας για το γκούλαγκ, και εσύ έτσι θα το έλεγες!

----------


## xlife

> Μήπως να κάνουν και οι Rolling Stones μία συναυλία έξω από την ΕΡΤ ;




Μπα, ποιος ακούει rolling stones αυτοί εδώ είναι κλάσης ανώτεροι

----------


## picdev

H ΕΤ3 δυστυχώς έπεσε στα χέρια αναρχο άπλυτων ,ανθελλήνων και ΣΥΡΙΖΕΩΝ,
 άρχισαν να εκπέμπουν εμετικές  εκπομπές για λαθραίους.
Μακάρι να έμπαινε μέσα ο στρατός και να άνοιγε πάλι την ΥΕΝΕΔ ,
να ξεβρόμιζε και ο τόπος απο αυτά τα μιάσματα αλλά έτσι όπως κατάντησαν το στρατό..... 

http://infognomonpolitics.blogspot.gr/2013/06/3_15.html#.Ub2fc-cW00M






> _Του Χρήστου Νικολαίδη
> Η TV ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι πλέον γεγονός. Στη συχνότητα της αγαπημένης μας ΕΡΤ3.
> Οι μαυροντυμένοι μαλλιάδες πετάνε έξω από τα γραφεία τους όσους συναδέλφους διαφωνούν, το πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει μονόπλευρα ντοκιμαντέρ μόνο για τους... αγώνες του πεζοδρομίου, δημοσιογράφοι με άλλη άποψη αποκλείονται χυδαία από το ζωντανό επαναστατικό πρόγραμμα!
> Ασελγούν πάνω στο πτώμα της ΕΡΤ3!
> Θα τους αφήσουμε;
> Τί κάνει το Σωματείο;
> Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να παλέψουμε για μία ΕΡΤ ανοιχτή, Δημοκρατική, που θα σέβεται όλες τις απόψεις, που θα είναι εκφραστής και υπηρέτης της ελληνικής κοινωνίας και όχι των συντεχνιών και των ανεπαρκών.
> Δείτε το... πρόγραμμα που ανακοίνωσαν οι Πασιονάριες και οι Τσε της Λεωφ. Στρατού και πάρτε μία ιδέα για την κοινωνία που μας ετοιμάζει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ...
> 
> ...



blogger-image-2047549239.jpg

----------


## antonis_p

> H ΕΤ3 δυστυχώς έπεσε στα χέρια αναρχο άπλυτων ,ανθελλήνων και ΣΥΡΙΖΕΩΝ,
>  άρχισαν να εκπέμπουν εμετικές  εκπομπές για λαθραίους.
> 
> blogger-image-2047549239.jpg



Ερντογάν που τους χρειάζεται ... Εκεί γιατί δεν επεμβαίνουν τα ΜΑΤ να καθαρίσουν την κατάσταση που έχει δημιουργηθεί;

----------


## arisoeoeoeoeo

> ...Μακάρι να έμπαινε μέσα ο στρατός και να άνοιγε πάλι την ΥΕΝΕΔ ,
> να ξεβρόμιζε και ο τόπος απο αυτά τα μιάσματα αλλά έτσι όπως κατάντησαν το στρατό.....



Αυτη ειναι η "_μία ΕΡΤ ανοιχτή, Δημοκρατική, που θα σέβεται όλες τις απόψεις, που θα είναι εκφραστής και υπηρέτης της ελληνικής κοινωνίας_ " που οραματιζεσαι ??? αμα ειναι ετσι ο καθε "μαλλιας"  που θα πεταγε εσενα και τους ομοιους σου εξω...καλα θα εκανε. 

 Ρε παιδια, σε μια σελιδα μεσα ο ενας λεει για μπομπες ο αλλος λεει να ρθει ο στρατος ο αλλος να ξηγηθουμε ερτνογαν....πατε καλα??? σε φορουμ ηλεκτρονικων συμμετεχω ή στρατοκαυλων πιθηκανθρωπων? Σοβαρευτειτε. Ολος αυτος ο φανατισμος (που επιτρεψτε να μαντεψω οτι τον αποκτησατε πισω πισω τα τελευταια ενα δυο χρονια) δεν οδηγει πουθενα. Αποπροσανατολιζει και διχαζει. 

 Τελος επιτρεψτε μου να διορθωσω το παραπανω ποστ απο το μπλογκ, παραθετωντας ολοκληρο το προγραμμα ημερας οπως φαινεται στην εικονα απο το παρακατω λινκ:

http://luben.tv/blogs/21512/

οπως βλεπεται δε θα συζηταν απλυτοι? για λαθραιους? (ελεος δηλαδη με την ελειψη φαντασιας..)
αλλα πληθωρα θεματων που εχουν θαφτει απο τα μμε μηνες και αφορουν απαξιωμενες κοινωνικες ομαδες (μεταναστες-θυματα ρατσισμου-απολυμενους-ανεργους-φοιτητικα θεματα-το ζητημα στις σκουριες-Το τι γινεται αυτη τη στιγμη στη τουρκια κλπ) . Αυτο κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι "_μία ΕΡΤ ανοιχτή, Δημοκρατική, που θα σέβεται όλες τις απόψεις, που θα είναι εκφραστής και υπηρέτης της ελληνικής κοινωνίας_ ".

----------


## SRF

> *ΣΕ καμια περιπτωση* *η ΕΡΤ δεν* μεταδίδει/ μεταφέρει η *έχει σχέση με επικοινωνίες των ενόπλων δυνάμεων* η των σωμάτων ασφάλειας λόγω απλής κωδικοποίησης.
> χρησιμοποιούνται λινκ,δορυφορικές ζεύξεις,και μερικά άλλα "καλούδια"....για να μην υπάρχει περιπτωση υποκλοπων.κατι αλλο θα εννοούσε ο φιλος σου.



Μου αρέσει η βεβαιότητά σου!!!  :Biggrin:  
Είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα είσαι εξίσου κάθετος και στο ότι οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις μας αυτήν την χρονική στιγμή βρίσκονται σε άριστο, ή έστω αρκετά ικανό βαθμό μαχητικής αξιοπιστίας...  :Tongue2:

----------


## hurt30

> ... ότι οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις μας αυτήν την χρονική στιγμή βρίσκονται σε άριστο, ή έστω αρκετά ικανό βαθμό μαχητικής αξιοπιστίας...



Τί να τα κάνεις όλα αυτά αν έχεις κινητά  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## SRF

> Τί να τα κάνεις όλα αυτά αν έχεις κινητά



Ορθόν!!! Άλλωστε οι εγκρίσεις δαπανών ακόμα και για επισκευές ασυρμάτων της ΕΛΑΣ και της Πυροσβεστικής έχουν ΜΗΔΕΝΙΣΤΕΙ εδώ και πολύ καιρό... με αναγκαστική πλέον επικοινωνία μέσω ΚΙΝΗΤΗΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ από τους ίδιους τους υπαλλήλους τους!!! Περιμένετε να ξεκινήσουν και οι φωτιές του Αυγούστου να δείτε τι επικοινωνίες θα έχουν!!! 
ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ!!!

----------


## hurt30

Που να δεις έναν ΕΡΜΗ εδώ έναν ΕΡΜΗ εκεί, τις συχνότητες από το κινητό και το έναν εποπ να λέει στον άλλο "καντο λίγο έτσι και λίγο αλλιώς , δεν πιάνουν αυτά καλά".

----------


## john micros

> Μου αρέσει η βεβαιότητά σου!!!  
> Είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα είσαι εξίσου κάθετος και στο ότι οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις μας αυτήν την χρονική στιγμή βρίσκονται σε άριστο, ή έστω αρκετά ικανό βαθμό μαχητικής αξιοπιστίας...



*ναι Γιωργο ειμαι ΒΕΒΑΙΟΣ δεν* υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τις συνδέσεις...*ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ. οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις είναι σε άριστο βαθμό μαχητικής αξιοπιστίας και παρ'ολες τις περικοπες ειναι σε θεση να ανταποκριθούν πλήρως στα καθήκοντά τους αλλά μην τους ανακατεύουμε με το....πάρτι και τα μπουζούκια.*
μην τους μπλέκουμε σε ιστορίες φωσκολου.εδώ και πολύ καιρό έχουν μεταβεί σε άλλες τεχνολογίες εκτός αν εννοούν την απουσία λοττο πρωτο κ.λ.π. απο το κ.ψ.μ.ρώτα τον Παναγιώτη....έχουν περάσει σε άλλη εποχή τεχνολογίας.είναι νόμος απαράβατος να έχουν πολλαπλές συνδέσεις για λόγους ασφαλείας και πλήρως κωδικοποιημένες. :Smile: 
το πρόβλημα είναι απο βορά γιωργο και οχι ανατολικά και ειναι μονο πρόβλημα παρενόχλησης.οι άλλοι έχουν δικά τους σοβαρά εσωτερικά προβλήματα και προς το παρόν θα έχουμε ησυχία.

----------


## hurt30

> ....έχουν περάσει σε άλλη εποχή τεχνολογίας.είναι νόμος απαράβατος να έχουν πολλαπλές συνδέσεις για λόγους ασφαλείας και πλήρως κωδικοποιημένες.



KG-84C και non linear της ιντρακομ;

----------


## picdev

> Ορθόν!!! Άλλωστε οι εγκρίσεις δαπανών ακόμα και για επισκευές ασυρμάτων της ΕΛΑΣ και της Πυροσβεστικής έχουν ΜΗΔΕΝΙΣΤΕΙ εδώ και πολύ καιρό... με αναγκαστική πλέον επικοινωνία μέσω ΚΙΝΗΤΗΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ από τους ίδιους τους υπαλλήλους τους!!! Περιμένετε να ξεκινήσουν και οι φωτιές του Αυγούστου να δείτε τι επικοινωνίες θα έχουν!!! 
> ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ!!!



Ο στρατός ξηράς έχει ειδικό πρόγραμμα μέσω WIND , που καλείς δωρεάν άλλα στελέχη .... οπότε δεν χρειάζονται το ΕΡΜΗΣ ασύρματοι κτλ

----------


## SRF

> *ναι Γιωργο ειμαι ΒΕΒΑΙΟΣ δεν* υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τις συνδέσεις...*ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ. οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις είναι σε άριστο βαθμό μαχητικής αξιοπιστίας και παρ'ολες τις περικοπες ειναι σε θεση να ανταποκριθούν πλήρως στα καθήκοντά τους αλλά μην τους ανακατεύουμε με το....πάρτι και τα μπουζούκια.*
> μην τους μπλέκουμε σε ιστορίες φωσκολου.εδώ και πολύ καιρό έχουν μεταβεί σε άλλες τεχνολογίες εκτός αν εννοούν την απουσία λοττο πρωτο κ.λ.π. απο το κ.ψ.μ.ρώτα τον Παναγιώτη....έχουν περάσει σε άλλη εποχή τεχνολογίας. *είναι νόμος απαράβατος να έχουν πολλαπλές συνδέσεις για λόγους ασφαλείας* και πλήρως κωδικοποιημένες.



Αν έχουν καταργηθεί κάποιοι δρόμοι τα τελευταία 5-6 έτη το πολύ... δεν το γνωρίζω! Αλλά ακριβώς αυτό που λες στο τέλος είναι που επιβάλλει να μην έχουν καταργηθεί και αυτοί που γνωρίζω ήδη από δεκαετίες!!! Και βέβαια σαφώς δεν ήταν (?) - είναι ο μόνος τρόπος, απλά ήταν από τους πιό αξιόπιστους εναλλακτικούς!!! 
Μπορεί όντως να ξέρεις κάτι σήμερα που εγώ πλέον δεν γνωρίζω... και δεν γνωρίζαν ΠΟΛΛΟΙ επίσης και εκ των έσσω!!!

----------


## picdev

> Αυτη ειναι η "_μία ΕΡΤ ανοιχτή, Δημοκρατική, που θα σέβεται όλες τις απόψεις, που θα είναι εκφραστής και υπηρέτης της ελληνικής κοινωνίας_ " που οραματιζεσαι ??? αμα ειναι ετσι ο καθε "μαλλιας"  που θα πεταγε εσενα και τους ομοιους σου εξω...καλα θα εκανε. 
> 
>  Ρε παιδια, σε μια σελιδα μεσα ο ενας λεει για μπομπες ο αλλος λεει να ρθει ο στρατος ο αλλος να ξηγηθουμε ερτνογαν....πατε καλα??? σε φορουμ ηλεκτρονικων συμμετεχω ή στρατοκαυλων πιθηκανθρωπων? Σοβαρευτειτε. Ολος αυτος ο φανατισμος (που επιτρεψτε να μαντεψω οτι τον αποκτησατε πισω πισω τα τελευταια ενα δυο χρονια) δεν οδηγει πουθενα. Αποπροσανατολιζει και διχαζει. 
> 
>  Τελος επιτρεψτε μου να διορθωσω το παραπανω ποστ απο το μπλογκ, παραθετωντας ολοκληρο το προγραμμα ημερας οπως φαινεται στην εικονα απο το παρακατω λινκ:
> 
> http://luben.tv/blogs/21512/
> 
> οπως βλεπεται δε θα συζηταν απλυτοι? για λαθραιους? (ελεος δηλαδη με την ελειψη φαντασιας..)
> αλλα πληθωρα θεματων που εχουν θαφτει απο τα μμε μηνες και αφορουν απαξιωμενες κοινωνικες ομαδες (μεταναστες-θυματα ρατσισμου-απολυμενους-ανεργους-φοιτητικα θεματα-το ζητημα στις σκουριες-Το τι γινεται αυτη τη στιγμη στη τουρκια κλπ) . Αυτο κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι "_μία ΕΡΤ ανοιχτή, Δημοκρατική, που θα σέβεται όλες τις απόψεις, που θα είναι εκφραστής και υπηρέτης της ελληνικής κοινωνίας_ ".



Οποιος θέλει να βλέπει πακιστανούς στη τηλεόραση του να βάλει *δορυφορική*,
 όποιος απλυτος δημοσιογράφος θέλει να κάνει εκπομπή με Πακιστανούς να πάει στο *πακισταν* (όσο προλάβει γιατί θα τον κρεμάσουν όταν μάθουν τις απόψεις τους περί θρησκείας), απλά τα πράγματα, 

δεν θα πληρώνουν η οι ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ τη δημόσια τηλεόραση για να κάνει *προπαγάνδα* υπέρ της εποικισμού της ελλάδας απο λαθραίους εισβολείς! *ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΑΣ.

*Αλλά αφού δεν βάζουν μυαλό οι άπλυτοι , συριζέοι και όλοι οι μισέλληνες ας απολαύσουν τα ποσοστά της ΧΑ που φτάνουν στο 15% στις επίσημες δημοσκοπίσεις... στις ανεπίσημες άστο.....
Αλλά αν τολμάνε ας αρχίσουν να μεταδίδουν εκπομπές με μαύρους Πακιστανούς αλβανούς , να δεις για πότε θα γίνει κυβέρνηση η ΧΑ :Lol: 

για τη τουρκία τι να μας πουν? οτι έχουν βγεί στους δρόμους και οι ΦΑΣΙΣΤΕΣ οι φίλοι τους οι γκρίζοι λύκοι? και παλεύουν να έρθουν στην εξουσία πάλι οι κεμαλικοί?

----------


## picdev

> *ναι Γιωργο ειμαι ΒΕΒΑΙΟΣ δεν* υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τις συνδέσεις...*ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ. οι ένοπλες δυνάμεις είναι σε άριστο βαθμό μαχητικής αξιοπιστίας και παρ'ολες τις περικοπες ειναι σε θεση να ανταποκριθούν πλήρως στα καθήκοντά τους αλλά μην τους ανακατεύουμε με το....πάρτι και τα μπουζούκια.*
> μην τους μπλέκουμε σε ιστορίες φωσκολου.εδώ και πολύ καιρό έχουν μεταβεί σε άλλες τεχνολογίες εκτός αν εννοούν την απουσία λοττο πρωτο κ.λ.π. απο το κ.ψ.μ.ρώτα τον Παναγιώτη....έχουν περάσει σε άλλη εποχή τεχνολογίας.είναι νόμος απαράβατος να έχουν πολλαπλές συνδέσεις για λόγους ασφαλείας και πλήρως κωδικοποιημένες.
> το πρόβλημα είναι απο βορά γιωργο και οχι ανατολικά και ειναι μονο πρόβλημα παρενόχλησης.οι άλλοι έχουν δικά τους σοβαρά εσωτερικά προβλήματα και προς το παρόν θα έχουμε ησυχία.



καλά μην παίρνεις και όρκο, ένας φίλος που υπηρέτησε στο πυροβολικό στον εβρο, τα m109 είχαν τους ψηφιακούς ασύρματους της INTRACOM με τη κάρτα κωδικοποιήσης , παρόλα αυτά αμόλαγαν καλώδια για τις επικοινωνίες στις βολές  :Lol: 
Μάλιστα μπήκε στον ουλαμό συντηρήσεως ,άλλαζε ρελέ στις προθερμάνσεις των στάγερ και έφτιαχνε τα βύσματα των μικροφώνων απο τα m109, έτσι πήρε μερικές τιμητικές, ένα ολόκληρο στρατόπεδο με πόσους ΕΠΟΠ δεν ήξερε να τα κάνει.

αυτό πριν 6 χρόνια περίπου, ότι υπάρχουν και νέες τεχνολογίες στο στρατό ξηράς είναι αλήθεια , μην περιμένεις ότι οι γκασμάδες ή οι Εποπ που έχουν βγάλει το γυμνάσιο , ξέρουν και να τις χειρίζονται

----------


## Samios60

Επειδη καποιο 'φιλοι μας ' εχουν τα ματια τους και τα αυτια τους ορθανοιχτα ....ας μην συζηταμε καλυτερα θεματα στρατιωτικα (γνωμη μου  :Biggrin: )

----------


## hurt30

Τι είπαμε που δεν είναι κοινη γνώση;

----------


## Samios60

Οπως ...το ηθικο του στρατου ??? λεω τη γνωμη μου  :Biggrin:

----------


## hurt30

Το ηθικό μια χαρά είναι, τα άλλα δεν είμαι σίγουρος...

----------


## Samios60

χαιρομαι για αυτο ...για τα αλλα αστα ...που θα παει θα ερθει η ευλογημενη ωρα

----------


## SRF

> Οπως ...το ηθικο του στρατου ??? λεω τη γνωμη μου



Δεν μιλάμε για το ηθικό! Ο μόνος συντελεστής που σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν έχει μειωθεί ακόμα και σήμερα, αν δεν έχει αυξηθεί... κιόλας... είναι το ηθικό! Άλλωστε πάντα η Ελλάς... επέζησε μόνο λόγο του ηθικού των ζώντων δυνάμεων... και όχι του τρελλού εξοπλισμού τους!!! Και αυτό γνωρίζω ότι το τρέμουν... αρκετοί ΑΚΟΜΑ!!!

----------


## picdev

που να δείτε την επίσημη έκθεση του ΓΕΣ για τους ΕΠΟΠ :Lol:  υπάρχει σε κάθε μονάδα προς ενημέρωση των ανώτερων στελεχών,όταν μου έδειξαν φωτογραφία δυσκολεύτηκα να το πιστέψω :Rolleyes:  δεν φαντάζεστε τι λέει μέσα, γενικά περιγράφει τους ΕΠΟΠ και τα "ελαττώματα" τους.Αν ήταν στο χέρι των αρχηγών θα τους είχαν διώξει και απο χτές

----------


## john micros

> Αν έχουν καταργηθεί κάποιοι δρόμοι τα τελευταία 5-6 έτη το πολύ... δεν το γνωρίζω! Αλλά ακριβώς αυτό που λες στο τέλος είναι που επιβάλλει να μην έχουν καταργηθεί και αυτοί που γνωρίζω ήδη από δεκαετίες!!! Και βέβαια σαφώς δεν ήταν (?) - είναι ο μόνος τρόπος, απλά ήταν από τους πιό αξιόπιστους εναλλακτικούς!!! 
> Μπορεί όντως να ξέρεις κάτι σήμερα που εγώ πλέον δεν γνωρίζω... και δεν γνωρίζαν ΠΟΛΛΟΙ επίσης και εκ των έσσω!!!



ναι εχουν καταργηθεί πολλά και έχουν αντικατασταθεί με άλλα. η παλιατζούρα χρησιμοποιείται για  καθημερινό παιχνίδι μεταξύ των μονάδων αλλα σε ετοιμότητα αλλα συστήματα. όσο αναφορά τα τηλέφωνα είναι με κωδικοποίηση φωνής συνεχή εναλλαγή συχνότητας και αυτόματη αναγνώριση imei.μιλώ για κάποιον βαθμό και πάνω.η intracom προμηθεύει μερικα μοντελα δεν ειναι ο αποκλειστικός προμηθευτής.
δεν υπάρχει αξιόπιστος εναλλακτικός , όλοι ειναι αξιόπιστοι και ταυτόχρονα αναξιόπιστοι[σε περίπτωση δολιοφθοράς]. σε περίπτωση σοβαρή ίσως να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί κανένας μια και η επικοινωνία γίνεται με άλλους πλήρη ελεγχόμενους τρόπους και συνδέεται σε πραγματικό χρόνο σε αμυντικά η επιθετικά συστήματα [πάνε πακέτο].ειπα στον παναγιωτη να γράψει κάτι για επίπεδες κεραιες και άρχισε να μου λεει για το κακό που κάνει το κάπνισμα[και πολυ σωστα].ηδη τοποθετούνται και τα επίπεδα που ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με τα περιστροφικά.η δε ανίχνευση 0,5 μέτρα απο την επιφάνεια θαλάσσης 360 μοίρες οριζόντια.θα ανεβάσω μια πετσοκομμένη φωτο για ποια μιλώ :Wink: .

----------


## SRF

> ναι εχουν καταργηθεί πολλά και έχουν αντικατασταθεί με άλλα. η παλιατζούρα χρησιμοποιείται για  καθημερινό παιχνίδι μεταξύ των μονάδων αλλα σε ετοιμότητα αλλα συστήματα. όσο αναφορά τα τηλέφωνα είναι με κωδικοποίηση φωνής συνεχή εναλλαγή συχνότητας και αυτόματη αναγνώριση imei.μιλώ για κάποιον βαθμό και πάνω.η intracom προμηθεύει μερικα μοντελα δεν ειναι ο αποκλειστικός προμηθευτής.
> δεν υπάρχει αξιόπιστος εναλλακτικός , όλοι ειναι αξιόπιστοι και ταυτόχρονα αναξιόπιστοι[σε περίπτωση δολιοφθοράς]. σε περίπτωση σοβαρή ίσως να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί κανένας μια και η επικοινωνία γίνεται με άλλους πλήρη ελεγχόμενους τρόπους και συνδέεται σε πραγματικό χρόνο σε αμυντικά η επιθετικά συστήματα [πάνε πακέτο].ειπα στον παναγιωτη να γράψει κάτι για επίπεδες κεραιες και άρχισε να μου λεει για το κακό που κάνει το κάπνισμα[και πολυ σωστα].ηδη τοποθετούνται και τα επίπεδα που ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με τα περιστροφικά.η δε ανίχνευση 0,5 μέτρα απο την επιφάνεια θαλάσσης 360 μοίρες οριζόντια.θα ανεβάσω μια πετσοκομμένη φωτο για ποια μιλώ.



Χμμμ... Ενδιαφέρον... Αλλά καλύτερα σε άλλο θέμα τα λοιπά!!!

----------


## antonis_p

> σε φορουμ ηλεκτρονικων συμμετεχω ή *στρατοκαυλων πιθηκανθρωπων?*



 :Confused1:  (ή το ένα ή το άλλο, αποφάσισε)

----------


## john micros

> καλά μην παίρνεις και όρκο, ένας φίλος που υπηρέτησε στο πυροβολικό στον εβρο, τα m109 είχαν τους ψηφιακούς ασύρματους της INTRACOM με τη κάρτα κωδικοποιήσης , παρόλα αυτά αμόλαγαν καλώδια για τις επικοινωνίες στις βολές 
> Μάλιστα μπήκε στον ουλαμό συντηρήσεως ,άλλαζε ρελέ στις προθερμάνσεις των στάγερ και έφτιαχνε τα βύσματα των μικροφώνων απο τα m109, έτσι πήρε μερικές τιμητικές, ένα ολόκληρο στρατόπεδο με πόσους ΕΠΟΠ δεν ήξερε να τα κάνει.
> 
> αυτό πριν 6 χρόνια περίπου, ότι υπάρχουν και νέες τεχνολογίες στο στρατό ξηράς είναι αλήθεια , μην περιμένεις ότι οι γκασμάδες ή οι Εποπ που έχουν βγάλει το γυμνάσιο , ξέρουν και να τις χειρίζονται



ειπα για παλιατζουρες ακη και για τεχνολογια, τωρα αν θες να πεις οτι ενας πρωην σουβλατζης θα μαθει εστω να τα λειτουργει εναι λιγο δυσκολο...ας βαλει και μια κεραια μεσαιων...τι να πω;;;η ισχυ σε τι σταθμη ηταν;;μηπως ειχε καμμενη εξοδο και εβγαινε με driver;;τα βυσματα κόβονται γιατι συνηθως ο μπετατζής :Rolleyes:  τον σερνει απο εκει.δεν νομιζω οτι κανεις την ιδια χρηση στα δικα σου μηχανηματα;  :Wink:

----------


## john micros

> Χμμμ... Ενδιαφέρον... Αλλά καλύτερα σε άλλο θέμα τα λοιπά!!!



θα συμπληρωθεί η φώτο γιατί υπάρχει υπόνοια για λάθος......

----------


## hurt30

> phased_array.gifκαι ο φορητός ελεγχος



Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με την κουβέντα; Στην ΕΑΒ έχω δει τέτοια.

----------


## hurt30

> ναι εχουν καταργηθεί πολλά και έχουν αντικατασταθεί με άλλα. η παλιατζούρα χρησιμοποιείται για  καθημερινό παιχνίδι μεταξύ των μονάδων αλλα σε ετοιμότητα αλλα συστήματα. όσο αναφορά τα τηλέφωνα είναι με κωδικοποίηση φωνής συνεχή εναλλαγή συχνότητας και αυτόματη αναγνώριση imei.



Τώρα μιλάς για τα κρυπτοκινητά της SAGEM; Σιγά τα ωά, τα παρουσιάζεις πιό σημαντικά από ότι πραγματικά είναι.

----------


## antonis_p

Για να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα, παίζει η ΝΕΤ!!! Πειρατική ΝΕΤ!!!

----------


## john micros

> Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με την κουβέντα; Στην ΕΑΒ έχω δει τέτοια.



η κουβέντα πήγε ότι το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ επηρεάζει τις στρατιωτικές και άλλες επικοινωνίες ενώ δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτές τις επικοινωνίες.και έγινε αόριστη αναφορά σε συστήματα ασφαλείας που δεν μπορούν να μεταβιβαστούν δεδομένα μέσω αυτής.αυτό είναι παλιό πλέον τώρα υπάρχουν άλλα. ενδεικτικά το ανέφερα γιατί  δεν μπορούσα να αναφέρω οτι τα τάδε συστήματα δεν μπορούν να στείλουν δεδομένα μέσω ερτ  για στρατιωτική χρηση.σωστα τα εχεις δει, ηταν το πρώτο στάδιο δοκιμών. δεν είναι κάτι κρυφό.

----------


## hurt30

Ναι εντάξει, αλλά δεν το έγραψα καλά.
Δεν κατάλαβα τι σχέση έχει αυτό το όργανο με οποιοδήποτε είδους επικοινωνία;

----------


## john micros

> Τώρα μιλάς για τα κρυπτοκινητά της SAGEM; Σιγά τα ωά, τα παρουσιάζεις πιό σημαντικά από ότι πραγματικά είναι.



δεν μιλω για αυτα.δεν γινεται να πω τι πως και γιατι. π.χ.πηγαινε σε ενα αστυνομικο βαλε ενα συχνομετρο στην κεραια του φορητου ασυρματου, πατα το 1 καναλι και θα δεις την συνεχη μεταπηδηση στα καναλια σε προγραμματισμένες εναλλαγές καναλιών.και αυτοί έχουν πάρει άλλα. τα υπολοιπα αστα γιατι πρεπει να γινει αναλυση ολου του τροπου λειτουργιας.γενικα εχουν 5-7 μορφες ταυτοχρονης κρυπτογραφησης. ενω η ερτ απλως βαζει ενα code γενικά.δεν ειναι αυτης της εταιριας.....ειναι m ....και T.... και το ολο θέμα είναι οι τυχόν ζημιές απο το κλείσιμο της ερτ.

----------


## john micros

> Ναι εντάξει, αλλά δεν το έγραψα καλά.
> Δεν κατάλαβα τι σχέση έχει αυτό το όργανο με οποιοδήποτε είδους επικοινωνία;



ειναι η φορητη απεικονηση ενός ρανταρ ντομπλερ και τα δεδομενα του δεν μπορουν να σταλουν μεσω ερτ,δεν μπορουν να αξιολογηθουν καταλληλως,και θα ηταν τουλάχιστον σχιζοφρενής όποιος στέλνει δεδομένα μεσω TV στον αντιπαλο. ακουσαμε πολλα ομως σημερα και φτασαμε απο το κλεισιμο της ερτ σε πυρηνικο πολεμο ....για την μισθοδοσία ορισμένων

----------


## hurt30

> δεν μιλω για αυτα.δεν γινεται να πω τι πως και γιατι. π.χ.πηγαινε σε ενα αστυνομικο βαλε ενα συχνομετρο στην κεραια του φορητου ασυρματου, πατα το 1 καναλι και θα δεις την συνεχη μεταπηδηση στα καναλια σε προγραμματισμένες εναλλαγές καναλιών.και αυτοί έχουν πάρει άλλα. τα υπολοιπα αστα γιατι πρεπει να γινει αναλυση ολου του τροπου λειτουργιας.γενικα εχουν 5-7 μορφες ταυτοχρονης κρυπτογραφησης. ενω η ερτ απλως βαζει ενα code γενικά.δεν ειναι αυτης της εταιριας.....ειναι m ....και T.... και το ολο θέμα είναι οι τυχόν ζημιές απο το κλείσιμο της ερτ.



TETRA το λένε και δεν είναι μυστικο.Είναι παρόμοιο με το GSM με κωδικοποίηση Α51 αν δεν κάνω λάθος. 
Ήταν τμήμα του C4I της ολυμπιάδας  :Smile:

----------


## hurt30

> ειναι η φορητη απεικονηση ενός ρανταρ ντομπλερ και τα δεδομενα του δεν μπορουν να σταλουν μεσω ερτ,δεν μπορουν να αξιολογηθουν καταλληλως,και θα ηταν τουλάχιστον σχιζοφρενής όποιος στέλνει δεδομένα μεσω TV στον αντιπαλο. ακουσαμε πολλα ομως σημερα και φτασαμε απο το κλεισιμο της ερτ σε πυρηνικο πολεμο ....για την μισθοδοσία ορισμένων



Ενώ έχεις σχεδόν δίκιο για μία λειτουργία της συσκευής, νομίζω ότι την βάζεις σε ένα πλαίσιο λειτουργίας που δεν μπορεί να κάνει. 
Δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με ραντάρ άμυνας. Η λειτουργία του δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με αυτό που υποννοείς.
Το όργανο αυτό χρησιμοποιείται με τα Probes του για να βρίσκει Weakspots (faults - voids) σε κολλήσεις σε μεταλλικά φύλλα, σωλήνες, στις εξωτερικές επιφάνειες αεροσκαφών μετά την επισκευή, το ίδιο μετά από επισκευές σε σωλήνες κλπ.

Δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με τα ραντάρ που εννοείς.

----------


## john micros

> Ενώ έχεις σχεδόν δίκιο για μία λειτουργία της συσκευής, νομίζω ότι την βάζεις σε ένα πλαίσιο λειτουργίας που δεν μπορεί να κάνει. 
> Δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με ραντάρ άμυνας. Η λειτουργία του δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με αυτό που υποννοείς.
> Το όργανο αυτό χρησιμοποιείται με τα Probes του για να βρίσκει Weakspots (faults - voids) σε κολλήσεις σε μεταλλικά φύλλα, σωλήνες, στις εξωτερικές επιφάνειες αεροσκαφών μετά την επισκευή, το ίδιο μετά από επισκευές σε σωλήνες κλπ.
> 
> Δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με τα ραντάρ που εννοείς.



δεν ειναι τετρα.....δεν χρησιμοποιουν τηλεφωνα ολυμπιακων αγωνων....αυτα μας τα εκλεψαν. :Rolleyes: 
για το δευτερο  ειναι παρομοιο της ιδιας εταιριας αλλα δεν ειναι για ελεγχο συγκολλησης....δεν εχει προμπ αυτο. για αλλο μοντελο λες και για αλλη χρηση. :Rolleyes: υπαρχει το κεντρικο μονιτορ ,και τρια φορητα για εξωτερικους χωρους.ψαξε στις εν λογω κεραιες πρεπει να το βρεις με ολα τα συστηματα παρεα.το αντιστοίχου ρωσικο ειναι με καλωδιο 50 μετρων.
*και να ηθελα να ασχοληθω με ποντες δεν γινετε ειμαι παντελως ασχετος με μεταλλα και συγκολλησεις.για κοιταξετο λιγο αν μπορεις.*

----------


## Nightkeeper

> TETRA το λένε και δεν είναι μυστικο.Είναι παρόμοιο με το GSM με κωδικοποίηση Α51 αν δεν κάνω λάθος. 
> Ήταν τμήμα του C4I της ολυμπιάδας



 Και τα ΤΕΤΡΑ και γενικα ολο το C4I ηταν αυτο που λεμε''για τα ματια του κοσμου'' ποτε δεν δουλεψε σωστα,απλα η γνωστη μας εταιρια (S),μαζι με τα δικα της ''παιδια'' πηραν ΚΑΙ αυτη τη ''δουλίτσα''......

----------


## hurt30

> δεν ειναι τετρα.....δεν χρησιμοποιουν τηλεφωνα ολυμπιακων αγωνων....αυτα μας τα εκλεψαν.



Το τεντώνεις το θέμα... http://www.astynomia.gr/index.php?op...emid=279&lang=





> για το δευτερο  ειναι παρομοιο της ιδιας εταιριας αλλα δεν ειναι για ελεγχο συγκολλησης....δεν εχει προμπ αυτο. για αλλο μοντελο λες και για αλλη χρηση.



Εσύ το υπέδειξες το μοντέλο. Μήπως εσύ κανεις λάθος; Μήπως τα έχεις μπερδέψει τελείως;

----------


## arisoeoeoeoeo

> Οποιος θέλει να βλέπει πακιστανούς στη τηλεόραση του να βάλει *δορυφορική*,
>  όποιος απλυτος δημοσιογράφος θέλει να κάνει εκπομπή με Πακιστανούς να πάει στο *πακισταν* (όσο προλάβει γιατί θα τον κρεμάσουν όταν μάθουν τις απόψεις τους περί θρησκείας), απλά τα πράγματα,



 Θυματα ρατσιστικης βιας δεν ειναι μονο πακιστανοι, ειναι επισης ανθρωποι που διαφωνουν με τη μισσαλοδοξια των νεοναζι συμμοριτων, ειναι ανθρωποι αδυναμοι απομονωμενοι σε μια χωρα παρα τη θεληση τους μιας και στη χωρα τους εχουν σπαρθει πολεμοι και εκμεταλευση. Οι ελληνες μεταναστες με τη λογικη σου ηταν απλυτοι αγραμματοι ανθρωποι β κατηγοριας, επομενως καλα καναν οσοι τους στοχοποιουσαν ή τους σκοτωναν....και μη πας μακρια...πχ

http://gr.euronews.com/2013/05/08/gr...is-in-germany/





> δεν θα πληρώνουν η οι ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ τη δημόσια τηλεόραση για να κάνει *προπαγάνδα* υπέρ της εποικισμού της ελλάδας απο λαθραίους εισβολείς! *ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΑΣ.
> *



*


*Ομορφα...το λομπυ των πακιστανων τζαμιοκαθαριστων πιεζει το σαμαρα το στουρναρα και ολη τη τρικοματικη κυβερνηση να κανει προπαγανδα υπερ τους...ειναι ξεκαθαρο..πως δε το χα σκεφτει... ε φυσικα και οι συριζαιοι εχουν να κερδιζουν ψηφους απο τους μεταναστες που θαααα νομιμοποιησουν ε και καπου εδω κατι κανουν καπιοι απλυτοι...δε ριχνουμε σε κανα φουκαρα στη μανωλαδα να περασει η ωρα ???





> Αλλά αφού δεν βάζουν μυαλό οι άπλυτοι , συριζέοι και όλοι οι μισέλληνες ας απολαύσουν τα ποσοστά της ΧΑ που φτάνουν στο 15% στις επίσημες δημοσκοπίσεις... στις ανεπίσημες άστο.....



 Αναμενομενη απαντηση...μετα τη βλακωδη αντιφαση σου για παρεμβαση στρατου για τη σωτηρια της δημοκρατικης τηλεορασης..ε απαντας οτι την εχεις "μεγαλυτερη" τη δημοσκοπηση...απο καποιους???...και απο ενα συστημα το οποιο αν δε κανω λαθος απαξιωνεις...





> Αλλά αν τολμάνε ας αρχίσουν να μεταδίδουν εκπομπές με μαύρους Πακιστανούς αλβανούς , να δεις για πότε θα γίνει κυβέρνηση η ΧΑ



τελικα εχουμε "απλυτες" εκπομπες ή οχι??? μηπως εισαι κ συ απο αυτους που δεν αντεχουν τη κατασταση στο κεντρο αλλα εχουν να περασουν απο δω κατι χρονια??? ... κατα φαντασιαν πατριωτες ειστε..ευτυχως δηλαδη αλλιως τα κοπροσκυλα που κυκλοφορουν με μαχαιρια κ χαρακωνουν κοσμο απλα γιατι τους εκατσες στραβα δε θα κυκλοφορουσαν μονο νυχτα και παντα με την αδερφικη προστασια του κρατους..





> για τη τουρκία τι να μας πουν? οτι έχουν βγεί στους δρόμους και οι ΦΑΣΙΣΤΕΣ οι φίλοι τους οι γκρίζοι λύκοι? και παλεύουν να έρθουν στην εξουσία πάλι οι κεμαλικοί?



 φιλοι ποιανων φασιστων??? εχουν επαφες τα ΧΑ με γκριζους λυκους???...αυτο που θα μπορουσαν να σου πουν ανοιχτα, ειναι οτι υπαρχουν νεκροι απο  αστυνομικες δυναμεις σε κλιμα φιμωσης των μμε, πολιτικης ασταθειας, και ακραιας καταστολης (και κατ επεκταση να σου θυμισει κατι αυτο το σκηνικο...)





> (ή το ένα ή το άλλο, αποφάσισε)





 Εσυ παλι τη ενοεις??? οτι ή θα ειμαι φασιστας ή για να ασχοληθω με τα ηλεκτρονικα πρεπει να γυισω στη δεκαετια του 80 να βαλω μαντηλι κρανος και να κυκλοφορω μ ενα παλουκι στη πατησιων???

γιατι για αυτους που αναφερθηκα ως στρατοκαυλους πιο πολυ νομιζω οτι φαντασιονωνται τον εαυτο τους σε κατι απο τα παρακατω....

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-6Wzacr4CDO...XXXXXXXXXX.jpg
http://content-mcdn.ethnos.gr/filesy...0_54047758.JPG
http://tvxs.gr/sites/default/files/a...hrisi_avgi.jpg
http://content-mcdn.ethnos.gr/filesy...0_54110017.JPG
http://blog.stigalaria.org/wp-conten...rto-Chaidi.jpg
http://anadomhshthsatlantidas.files..../09/8623_1.jpg
http://www.radiokalloni.gr/wp-conten...51-300x225.jpg

----------


## hurt30

> Και τα ΤΕΤΡΑ και γενικα ολο το C4I ηταν αυτο που λεμε''για τα ματια του κοσμου'' ποτε δεν δουλεψε σωστα,απλα η γνωστη μας εταιρια (S),μαζι με τα δικα της ''παιδια'' πηραν ΚΑΙ αυτη τη ''δουλίτσα''......



Καλά το C4I είναι σαν το CSI της τηλεόρασης χε χε. Το τέτρα όμως στην αθήνα και άλλες μεγάλες πόλεις μπήκε. Όχι μόνο μπήκε αλλά το προσφέρει στους εμπορικούς πελάτες κατόπιν συμφωνίας ο ΟΤΕ. https://www.ote.gr/en/web/guest/busi...tetra-services

----------


## john micros

> Το τεντώνεις το θέμα... http://www.astynomia.gr/index.php?op...emid=279&lang=
> 
> 
> 
> Εσύ το υπέδειξες το μοντέλο. Μήπως εσύ κανεις λάθος; Μήπως τα έχεις μπερδέψει τελείως;



μαλλον δεν εγινα κατανοητος......για το πρωτο δεν εννοω το τηλεφωνο της υπηρεσιας [αλλωστε ολοι χρησιμοποιουν καρτοκινητα της υπηρεσιας],εννοω τον φορητο ασυρματο του περιπολικου, ειναι ογκωδης οσο μιση κουτα τσιγαρα.
για το δευτερο οχι δεν τα εχω μπερδεψει μαλλον μιλαμε για αλλο πραγμα.δεν εχω στα αρχεια μου συγκολλητες και τοιαυτα

----------


## leosedf

Το πιο πάνω μηχάνημα είναι αναλυτής για κολλήσεις και η εταιρία δεν έχει άλλα μηχανήματα. Μόνο για κολλήσεις.

Ναι υπάρχει στα 3.5Ghz της cosmoline, είχα κάνει μελέτες και για Λάρισα-Κατερίνη κλπ κλπ
Motorola είναι οι τερματικοί σταθμοί ηλίθιας νοοτροπίας εγκατάστασης κλπ κλπ κλασικές αμερικανιές.

----------

john micros (16-06-13)

----------


## hurt30

3.5G; wimax είναι leosedf αυτά;

----------

john micros (16-06-13)

----------


## john micros

> Το πιο πάνω μηχάνημα είναι αναλυτής για κολλήσεις και η εταιρία δεν έχει άλλα μηχανήματα. Μόνο για κολλήσεις.
> 
> Ναι υπάρχει στα 3.5Ghz της cosmoline, είχα κάνει μελέτες και για Λάρισα-Κατερίνη κλπ κλπ
> Motorola είναι οι τερματικοί σταθμοί ηλίθιας νοοτροπίας εγκατάστασης κλπ κλπ κλασικές αμερικανιές.



θα το κοιταξω αυριο κωστα και θα βγαλω και μια φωτο, μπρος πισω.δεν εχω στα αρχεια μου πλην ηλεκτρονικων.συστηματα και παρελκόμενα.εχει γουστο να ανεβασω κανενα υποβρυχιο..... :Rolleyes: παω να το βγαλω κωστα λογω αμφιβολιας και θα ανεβασω φωτο αυριο να ειμαστε σιγουροι
*ας βγαλει ο διαχειριστης την φωτο γιατι δεν δεχεται εντολη απο εμενα.ευχαριστω και θα το συμπληρωσω.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΩΣΤΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ.ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟΝ hurt30 που το ειδε.
*

----------


## leosedf

> 3.5G; wimax είναι leosedf αυτά;



Ντα..................

----------


## picdev

βρε arisoeoeoeoeo δεν μας είπες γιατί οι φίλοι σου μισέλληνες που μαζεύονται έξω απο την ΕΡΤ απαγόρευσαν την εκπομπή της ΣΤΑΗ επειδή είχε ένα καλεσμένο που δεν τους άρεσε?
Γιατί οι άπλυτοι δέρνουν δημοσιογράφους στην ΕΤ3?
αυτά τα κάνεις γαργάρα? αυτοί δεν είναι φασίστες? :Lol:  μόνο η ΧΑ είναι?

και δεν με νοιάζει αν την έχω μεγάλη ή μικρή (τη δημοσκόπηση), αυτά τα ποσοστά τα παίρνει η ΧΑ για να εκδικηθεί τα μιάσματα που υπερασπίζεσαι.

Προφανώς δεν μπαίνω στο κόπο να απαντήσω αφού φαίνεται η πρόθεση σου να αφανιστεί το Ελληνικό έθνος και να αντικατασταθεί απο κάθε καρυδιάς Πακιστανό μαύρο και αλβανό, αν σου αρέσει το κέντρο πήγαινε να μείνειςι στη πλατεία αμερικής με τους φίλους σου τους μαύρους που πουλάνε ναρκωτικά και σκοτώνουν στο ξύλο γριούλες, αλλά σε κόβω οτι μένεις στα προάστια όπως οι περισσότεροι θολοκουλτουριάρηδες

----------


## moutoulos

> ... αυτοί δεν είναι φασίστες?



Γενική "απάντηση" ...

----------

SIERA (17-06-13), 

SRF (17-06-13)

----------


## john micros

> Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με την κουβέντα; Στην ΕΑΒ έχω δει τέτοια.



έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο .....έχω το cool previws πρόσθετο και επισυνάπτει φώτο σε άλλη ετικέτα,προσπάθησα να ανεβάσω φώτο και μου βγάζει άλλη στην θέση άλλης.παρακαλώ να σβηστή μέχρι να λύσω το πρόβλημα.ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη.

----------


## antonis_p

*Τέλος η ΕΡΤ, άρχισε να εκπέμπει η ΝΕΡΙΤ [εικόνα]*



Η πρώτη εικόνα του σήματος ΝΕΡΙΤ εμφανίστηκε από το πρωί σε δυο κανάλια, ως ένδειξη σταθμού, πάνω από τις χρωματιστές μπάρες που σημαίνουν ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόγραμμα διαθέσιμο. Πιθανότατα η εκπομπή γίνεται από την Πάρνηθα. 
Σύμφωνα με το dialogosmedia που το εντόπισε πρώτο, στο 48 UHF και στο 52 ο πάροχος του σήματος εμφανίζεται πλέον ως NΕΡΙΤ και όχι ως digea. H ίδια πηγή σχολιάζει πως τα κανάλια αυτά θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για την μετάδοση του διαγγέλματος του πρωθυπουργού πριν τη συνάντηση με τους κυβερνητικούς εταίρους.

----------


## john micros

> *Τέλος η ΕΡΤ, άρχισε να εκπέμπει η ΝΕΡΙΤ [εικόνα]*
> 
> 
> 
> Η πρώτη εικόνα του σήματος ΝΕΡΙΤ εμφανίστηκε από το πρωί σε δυο κανάλια, ως ένδειξη σταθμού, πάνω από τις χρωματιστές μπάρες που σημαίνουν ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόγραμμα διαθέσιμο. Πιθανότατα η εκπομπή γίνεται από την Πάρνηθα. 
> Σύμφωνα με το dialogosmedia που το εντόπισε πρώτο, στο 48 UHF και στο 52 ο πάροχος του σήματος εμφανίζεται πλέον ως NΕΡΙΤ και όχι ως digea. H ίδια πηγή σχολιάζει πως τα κανάλια αυτά θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για την μετάδοση του διαγγέλματος του πρωθυπουργού πριν τη συνάντηση με τους κυβερνητικούς εταίρους.




επανέρχονται ολα τα καναλια , εχουν μπαρες , παροχος digea. με την γενική ονομασία σε όλα NEPIT

----------


## antonis_p

> επανέρχονται ολα τα καναλια , εχουν μπαρες , *παροχος digea*. με την γενική ονομασία σε όλα NEPIT



θα έχει και ραδιόφωνο; Γιατί μέχρι τώρα μόνο στην Ερτ επιτρεπόταν να εκπέμπει ραδιόφωνο.

----------


## Spirtos

http://olympia.gr/2013/06/17/%CE%BA%...1/#more-281685

----------


## leosedf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFIah_SUMd0

----------


## john micros

> θα έχει και ραδιόφωνο; Γιατί μέχρι τώρα μόνο στην Ερτ επιτρεπόταν να εκπέμπει ραδιόφωνο.



 απο οτι ακουγεται ναι θα υπαρξει και ραδιοφωνο σε περιορισμένη μορφή προγράμματος,και θα γίνονται ως επι το πλείστον αναμεταδόσεις στα 2,3 κ.λ.π.σημερα θα δουμε αν καποιοι εργαζομενοι θα αναλαβουν να καλυψουν τις ώρες . πάντως όχι τόσα προγράμματα.
η ιδια διαταξη ισχυει και τωρα με την νεα.
προβλημα εχει πρόκειψη για 902 ως κλωνο της παλιας ερτ.
το ιδιο και με τα δορυφορικά....χρειαζεται νεο συμβαση
[[[ παιδια αν αρχισει το προγραμμα μην ξεχασετε τα γνωστα SOS ]]] :Lol:

----------


## agis68

πάντως η πρακτική όλου του σχεδίου είναι καραγκιοζ μπερντές! Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω λογικό σχέδιο και φυσικά οχι απλά δεν γίνεται ανάπτυξη αλλά πλεον υποαναπτύσσει η κυβέρνηση οτι βρίσκει μπροστά της. Εχω δουλέψει στην ΕΡΤ (όπως και σε άλλα κανάλια) και πάντα επαιρνα 800-1200 ευρώ τις καλές εποχές.....(ήμουν στο stacking storage και στο δημιουργικό ώς γραφίστας για σηματα κλπ)
Το κυριότερο με το πρόβλημα ΕΡΤ είναι οτι χάνεται ενας τεράστιος παράγοντας πολιτισμού που δεν παράγει κανένα ιδιωτικό κανάλι της πλέμπας
Εμένα αυτό μαζί με την προσβολή της Δημοκρατίας και του Συντάγματος με τρομάζει.

----------


## antonis_p

> Εμένα αυτό μαζί με την προσβολή της Δημοκρατίας και του Συντάγματος με τρομάζει.



Αυτό με α) τη δημοκρατία και β) το σύνταγμα, πώς τα εννοείς;

----------


## john micros

> πάντως η πρακτική όλου του σχεδίου είναι καραγκιοζ μπερντές! Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω λογικό σχέδιο και φυσικά οχι απλά δεν γίνεται ανάπτυξη αλλά πλεον υποαναπτύσσει η κυβέρνηση οτι βρίσκει μπροστά της. Εχω δουλέψει στην ΕΡΤ (όπως και σε άλλα κανάλια) και πάντα επαιρνα 800-1200 ευρώ τις καλές εποχές.....(ήμουν στο stacking storage και στο δημιουργικό ώς γραφίστας για σηματα κλπ)
> Το κυριότερο με το πρόβλημα ΕΡΤ είναι οτι χάνεται ενας τεράστιος παράγοντας πολιτισμού που δεν παράγει κανένα ιδιωτικό κανάλι της πλέμπας
> Εμένα αυτό μαζί με την προσβολή της Δημοκρατίας και του Συντάγματος με τρομάζει.



δεν νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ο απλός εργαζόμενος των 2.000 ευρω. το πρόβλημα είναι στα χοντρά αερο-λεφτα ,στα sos, στις παραγγελιές και σε πολλά άλλα καλούδια.συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου αλλά ολο το BBC εχει 550 εργαζόμενους και εμεις μαζι με τους έκτακτους φτάσαμε αισίως τους 5.500. νομίζω ότι είμαστε τραγικοί όπως και να το δεις. θα δούμε αν και δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος οτι θα ανοίξει σε σωστές και υγιείς βάσεις.[πάλι τα SOS θα δουλευουν]

----------


## antonis_p

*Απίστευτοι τραμπουκισμοί: Ο Καλφαγιάννης χαστούκισε τον πρόεδρο των εικονοληπτών*

Δευτέρα 17 Ιουνίου 2013 13:09





*Ένα απίστευτο επεισόδιο χθες στην ΕΡΤ*
Σε κατάσταση διάσπασης βρίσκεται τις τελευταίες ώρες η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ. Χαρακτηριστικό του κλίματος είναι το συμβάν που έλαβε χώρα στο ραδιομέγαρο της Αγίας Παρασκευής. Σύμφωνα με καλά ενημερωμένες πηγές του parapolitika.gr, χθες το βράδυ ο πρόεδρος της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ κ. Καλφαγιάννης, χαστούκισε δημοσία θέα τον πρόεδρο των εικονοληπτών Αλέκο Σιμιτζή, επειδή ο τελευταίος τον εμπόδισε να "πετάξει" εκτός studio την δημοσιογράφο Έλλη Στάη. Ο λόγος της έκρηξης είχε να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι η κυρία Στάη φιλοξενούσε στο studio τον διευθυντή του "Έθνους" Θανάση Τσεκούρα και τον γνωστό μουσικό Γιώργο Νταλάρα. Ο κ. Καλφαγιάννης απευθύνθηκε με έντονο ύφος προς την κυρία Στάη, ενώ στο τέλος πήγε στο κοντρόλ, πατώντας τα κουμπιά προκειμένου να βγει "μαύρο στην οθόνη". Η εξέλιξη αυτή ήρθε να προστεθεί στο ήδη αρνητικό κλίμα που υπάρχει στο εσωτερικό της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ. Κάποιοι, μάλιστα, έχουν αρχίσει και κάνουν λόγο περί διάλυσης.

----------


## hurt30

> ...αλλά ολο το BBC εχει 550 εργαζόμενους...




Σιγά μην δουλεύουν και 100 στο BBC. Ήμαρτον! http://www.dsbennett.co.uk/2011/05/n...ed-by-bbc.html

----------

lepouras (17-06-13), 

SRF (17-06-13)

----------


## xlife

> Σιγά μην δουλεύουν και 100 στο BBC. Ήμαρτον! http://www.dsbennett.co.uk/2011/05/n...ed-by-bbc.html



Μαζί με τον διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο ήταν 13 αλλά έφυγε προχτές ο κάμεραμαν οπότε τώρα ειναι 12 χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## john micros

> Σιγά μην δουλεύουν και 100 στο BBC. Ήμαρτον! http://www.dsbennett.co.uk/2011/05/n...ed-by-bbc.html





απο οτι ξέρω οι λεγόμενοι "μόνιμοι" είναι 550, μόνιμος ανταποκριτής δεν πληρώνεται με τον μήνα αλλά με το πόσα ρεπορτάζ θα στείλει ενω ο δικος μας τσιριγοτακης αν δεν κανω λαθος πληρωνεται συνεχως ,αν υπάρχει η μισθοδοσία τους καταλαβαίνεις και πόσο δούλεψαν. στον περσικο ειχε φτασει τις 75.000. αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ολοι πληρωνονται οπως εδω.πολλοι απο αυτους μπορει να μην εχουν παρει δεκαρα για μηνες. αυτο ξερω εγω και δεν νομιζω οτι σφαλω. και με CNNτο ιδιο περιπου γινεται και ο μισθος κανονιζεται αναλογα της επικυνδυνοτητας.οποτε πρεπει να συμπερανουμε οτι αυτοι εισπρατουν ολη τα εσοδα της εφοριασ της αγγλιας.πολυ μεγαλα νουμερα για το ειδησιογραφικο BBC. μηπως περιλαμβανονται καλωδιακη,κρυπτο,και τα μπουκετα των ταινιων;απο αγγλια παιρνουν και δορυφορικα πακετα που δεν εχουν σχεση με bbc. και σε τελικη αναλυση επειδη τραβηξε πολυ το πραγμα να κανουμε 20.000 υπαλληλους την ερτ με μισθό οτι εσεις θελετε μεταξυ σας και στειλτε τον λογαριασμο. εχω την εντυπωση οτι ολοι πρεπει να αμοιβονται απο το δημοσιο ντε και καλα. ωραια βρειτε ομως ποιος θα πληρωνει γιατι τα κουκια τελιωσαν και δεν υπαρχει λογιστικη λογικη.

----------


## SRF

> Σιγά μην δουλεύουν και 100 στο BBC. Ήμαρτον! http://www.dsbennett.co.uk/2011/05/n...ed-by-bbc.html



http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/annualrep...ve_2009_10.pdf 

Αναλυτικά ΚΙΟΛΑΣ, και με ΜΙΣΘΟΥΣ διευθυντών!!!

----------


## hurt30

@john micros

διάβασε από το link που έβαλά να δεις πόσο λάθος κάνεις.

----------


## katmadas

Ωραια τωρα τι κανετε συγκρινεται το bbc με την ερτ?

----------


## leosedf

Ναι ας συγκρίνουμε το BBC που είναι κράτος με περιουσία που είναι σχεδόν όλο το Λονδίνο που κατέχει από τις καλύτερες εκπομπές στον κόσμο (και τις πιο ακριβές) που βγαίνει σε 40 δορυφόρους κλπ κλπ με την ΕΡΤ.... Την τελευταία τρύπα του ζουρνά.

----------


## xlife

> Ωραια τωρα τι κανετε συγκρινεται το bbc με την ερτ?



Ποιο bbc. Όπως διάβασα κάπου αλλού η κίνηση αυτη του Σαμαρα έκανε διεθνές brand name την ΕΡΤ και απο κει που κουτσα στραβά την άκουγε ο Ευρωπαίος την εποχή της eurovision.. τώρα όλος ο πλανήτης απο Πολυνησία εως βόρειο πόλο θα εχει ακούσει το όνομα ερτ. Α και η ebu διαβασα λεει οτι η ερτ έχει μεγάλη επισκεψιμοτητα... τι να πει κανείς.. δεν λεμε στους απεργούς να βάλουν και καμιά διαφημιση να μην πηγαίνει χαμένο ολο αυτο?

----------


## john micros

> @john micros
> 
> διάβασε από το link που έβαλά να δεις πόσο λάθος κάνεις.





ξερεις ποσα δορυφορικα προγραμματα ξενων χωρων παιρνουν απο υπηρεσιες του bbc χωρις να ειναι bbc αλλα πουλουν και διαχειριζονται τις δορυφορυκες επικοινωνιες; τελικα θελεις να με κανεις να πιστεψω οτι θα βγαζεις απο διαφημησεις 9.000.000 θα σου δινω και 240.000.000 και θα μου λες στην "υγεια μας". ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω τετοιο αυτοκινητο ειναι αλμυρο. μετρα ποσα καναλια εχουν σε δορυφορους που περνουν μεσω bbc kai το ξαναβλεπω.το bbc με τις ειδησεις εχει 550.μονο τα αθλητικα που βλεπω απο δορυφορο ειναι 14 διαφορετικα , ειναι ιδιωτικα [συνδρομητικα] και φερουν την επωνυμια bbc.βαλε astra 2 να δεις. τωρα τι δουλεια εχει η παναχαικη;;; δεν το ξερω. παντως ενταξει οτι θελετε να παμε απο το ταμειο να δηλωσουμε τι μισθο θελουμε....αυτοι ομως δεν χτυπησαν πυρακια εμεις παμε καθε μερα για δανεικα.  [[[[ασχετο....αυτο το cool previws μου εχει σηκωσει την πιεση,γραφω με διαλειματα καφε στα τσεχικα]

----------


## SRF

> Ναι ας συγκρίνουμε το BBC που είναι κράτος με περιουσία που είναι σχεδόν όλο το Λονδίνο που κατέχει από τις καλύτερες εκπομπές στον κόσμο (και τις πιο ακριβές) που βγαίνει σε 40 δορυφόρους κλπ κλπ με την ΕΡΤ.... Την *τελευταία τρύπα του ζουρνά*.



Αυτό με τον Ζουρνά πάντως, πρέπει να το κοιτάξεις!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι γιατί της ΕΡΤ δεν είχε καν τρύπες... Είχε υπερτιμολογηθεί για τρύπες αλλά τα φράγκα τα έφαγε δημόσιος.

----------


## hurt30

> ξερεις ποσα δορυφορικα προγραμματα ξενων χωρων παιρνουν απο υπηρεσιες του bbc χωρις να ειναι bbc αλλα πουλουν και διαχειριζονται τις δορυφορυκες επικοινωνιες; τελικα θελεις να με κανεις να πιστεψω οτι θα βγαζεις απο διαφημησεις 9.000.000 θα σου δινω και 240.000.000 και θα μου λες στην "υγεια μας". ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω τετοιο αυτοκινητο ειναι αλμυρο. μετρα ποσα καναλια εχουν σε δορυφορους που περνουν μεσω bbc kai το ξαναβλεπω.το bbc με τις ειδησεις εχει 550.μονο τα αθλητικα που βλεπω απο δορυφορο ειναι 14 διαφορετικα , ειναι ιδιωτικα [συνδρομητικα] και φερουν την επωνυμια bbc.βαλε astra 2 να δεις. τωρα τι δουλεια εχει η παναχαικη;;; δεν το ξερω. παντως ενταξει οτι θελετε να παμε απο το ταμειο να δηλωσουμε τι μισθο θελουμε....αυτοι ομως δεν χτυπησαν πυρακια εμεις παμε καθε μερα για δανεικα.  [[[[ασχετο....αυτο το cool previws μου εχει σηκωσει την πιεση,γραφω με διαλειματα καφε στα τσεχικα]



Το ότι είναι κωδικοποιημένα δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι είναι συνδρομητικά. Και η διανομή της digea είναι κωδικοποιημένη (όχι nova, digea είπα) αυτό πάει να πει ότι είναι συνδρομητικά;
Όσο για τα άλλα οτι να 'ναι. Μείνε με την άποψη σου. RIP από εμένα...

----------


## john micros

> Το ότι είναι κωδικοποιημένα δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι είναι συνδρομητικά. Και η διανομή της digea είναι κωδικοποιημένη (όχι ο nova,digea είπα) αυτό πάει να πει ότι είναι συνδρομητικά.
> Όσο για τα άλλα οτι να 'ναι. Μείνε με την άποψη σου. RIP από εμένα...



 :Rolleyes: εαν δεν δώσεις ενα χιλιαρικακι τον χρόνο περίπου θα βλέπεις stream 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16;;;;;;;;;;;έ  κανα λάθος 16 είναι 11 τα παιδικά και βαριέμαι να μετρήσω τα υπόλοιπα.από αυτά και μόνο  μάλλον δεν ξέρεις νομίζω τι υπάρχει στον καταγάλανο ουρανό, το κόστος των δορυφόρων και πολλά άλλα.καλώς αλλά μην λέμε :Biggrin:  και οτι θελουμε... :Rolleyes: πρεπει να αγορασεις καρτα για BBC1 ,2,3,4 και μερικα αλλα απο το λεγομενο βασικο μπουκετο που δεν ειναι το BBC που βλεπεις. καλως  :Biggrin: σε ολα.

----------


## SRF

> Ναι γιατί της ΕΡΤ δεν είχε καν τρύπες... Είχε υπερτιμολογηθεί για τρύπες αλλά τα φράγκα τα έφαγε δημόσιος.



Μα... στην ΕΡΤ αυτό που έλειπε... ήταν ο... Ζουρνάς, αφού σκέτες τρύπες παντού υπήρχαν!!! 
Ανεξάρτητα όμως με τις τρύπες και τους εκεί τρυποκάρυδους που μασούσαν ότι βρισκόταν εμπρός τους... προσωπικά επιμένω ότι αυτό που κάνανε... το ΚΛΕΙΣΙΜΟ ΕΝ ΜΙΑ ΝΥΚΤΙ, ήταν ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ αδιαννόητο, που μόνο ΦΑΣΙΣΤΙΚΗ κυβέρνηση ή ένας ΔΙΚΤΑΤΩΡ, ΙΣΩΣ να σκεφτόταν μόνο (πόσο δε να τολμούσε) να το έπραττε!!!  

Πέραν τούτου, το να ξεσκίσεις τα όποια λαμόγια τρυπώσαν εκεί, ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΧΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΤΡΟΠΗ μερικές φορές του ίδιου που τώρα την έκλεισε... είναι απαραίτητο, και δυνατό να γίνει, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ!!! 
Θέλει ΤΡΟΠΟ, όχι ΚΟΠΟ!!!

----------


## Spirtos

> Μα... στην ΕΡΤ αυτό που έλειπε... ήταν ο... Ζουρνάς, αφού σκέτες τρύπες παντού υπήρχαν!!! 
> Ανεξάρτητα όμως με τις τρύπες και τους εκεί τρυποκάρυδους που μασούσαν ότι βρισκόταν εμπρός τους... προσωπικά επιμένω ότι αυτό που κάνανε... το ΚΛΕΙΣΙΜΟ ΕΝ ΜΙΑ ΝΥΚΤΙ, ήταν ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ αδιαννόητο, που μόνο ΦΑΣΙΣΤΙΚΗ κυβέρνηση ή ένας ΔΙΚΤΑΤΩΡ, ΙΣΩΣ να σκεφτόταν μόνο (πόσο δε να τολμούσε) να το έπραττε!!!



και να συμπληρώσω: και ένας στρατός κατοχής επίσης θα το έκανε  :Wink: 


Το ότι κάποιοι υποστηρίζουμε την ΕΡΤ (σαν λειτουργία, εταιρεία, σήμα, Εθνική περιουσία και οτιδήποτε άλλο), δεν σημαίνει ότι υποστηρίζουμε και τον κοματικό στρατό της, το φαγοπότι και τις πρακτικές τους...

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Μέθοδος Διορισμού στην ΕΡΤ:





ίδια θα παραμείνει στη Νεριτ,

----------


## antonis_p

To ΣτΕ έκρινε ότι παράνομα έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ και πρέπει να ανοίξει άμεσα
06/17/2013
*Το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας αποφάσισε ότι κακώς έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ και πρέπει να λειτουργεί μέχρι να δημιουργηθεί ο νέος φορέας. Αναστέλλει, δηλαδή την υπουργική απόφαση.*
*Σύμφωνα με την απόφαση του ΣτΕ (που διατάζει επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ), οι δύο συναρμόδιοι υπουργοί Σίμος Κεδίκογλου και Ιωάννης Στρουρνάρας θα πρέπει να προχωρήσουν σε υπογραφή κοινής υπουργικής απόφασης με την οποία θα εξασφαλίζεται η απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης, μέχρις ότου δημιουργηθεί ο νέος φορέας, ο οποίος θα πρέπει να λειτουργήσει σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα.*
*Είναι εξέλιξη που στριμώχνει τον Α.Σαμαρά, αλλά του δίνει και πολιτική διέξοδο για να αποφύγει τις εκλογές: Αφού το αποφάσισε το ΣτΕ μπορεί να κάνει πίσω...*
Ποιο συγκεκριμένα το ΣτΕ με προσωρινή διαταγή διατάσσει την αναστολή εκτέλεσης της κοινής υπουργικής απόφασης για την ΕΡΤ *ως προς το σκέλος της διακοπής μετάδοσης προγράμματος και της αναστολής λειτουργίας των συχνοντήτων που έχει η κρατική τηλεόραση.*
Οι Σύμβουλοι της Επικρατείας εξέδωσαν την προσωρινή διαταγή για την κοινή υπουργική απόφαση υπέρ των εργαζομένων που προσέφυγαν σε αυτό, επικαλούμενοι το άρθρο 15 του Συντάγματος που υποχρεώνει το κράτος να ρυθμίζει την απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία και της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης και τον χάρτη των θεμελιωδών δικαιωμάτων της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης.
Στην απόφαση υποστηρίζεται ότι δεν μπορούν να καταγγελθούν συμβάσεις εργαζομένων και να αποζημιωθούν πριν εκδοθεί η απόφαση για την αίτηση αναστολής τον Σεπτέμβριο.

----------


## itta-vitta

Διαφωνώ ως προς τον τρόπο που έκλεισε η ερτ, ήταν εντελώς αντιδημοκρατικός. Κάτι όμως πρέπει να γίνει με τους χρυσοπληρωμένους συνδικαλιστές κλπ κομματόσκυλα. Μπορεί η εξυγείανση να γίνει με την ερτ σε λειτουργία.

----------


## antonis_p

> Διαφωνώ ως προς τον τρόπο που έκλεισε η ερτ, ήταν εντελώς αντιδημοκρατικός.



Αυτό το άκουσα και πιο πριν και ζήτησα διευκρίνηση. Πώς θα έκλεινε η ΕΡΤ δημοκρατικότερα;

----------


## xlife

> Αυτό το άκουσα και πιο πριν και ζήτησα διευκρίνηση. Πώς θα έκλεινε η ΕΡΤ δημοκρατικότερα;



Βασικά η Ερτ δεν έπρεπε να κλείσει για κανέναν λόγο. Αποκεφαλισμος των υψιλομισθων και ολα θα ηταν μια χαρα.Τι μήπως οι τεχνικοί και οι μικρο-δημοσιογραφοι δεν κάνανε πρόγραμμα που να κάνει νούμερα? χαχαχα. Ας παιζαν επανάληψη το καμπινκ που ειναι και επίκαιρο. Παντως εχει δημιουργηθεί μεγαλο θεμα σε δύσβατες περιοχές οπως εδώ που ειμαι εγω μιας και οι γιαγιαδες και οι παππουδες δεν πιάνουν πλεον κανάλια... προχτες έπιαναν 3 όσοι δεν έχουν οτε τιβι...

----------


## antonis_p

> Βασικά η Ερτ δεν έπρεπε να κλείσει για κανέναν λόγο. Αποκεφαλισμος των υψιλομισθων και ολα θα ηταν μια χαρα.Τι μήπως οι τεχνικοί και οι μικρο-δημοσιογραφοι δεν κάνανε πρόγραμμα που να κάνει νούμερα? χαχαχα. Ας παιζαν επανάληψη το καμπινκ που ειναι και επίκαιρο. Παντως εχει δημιουργηθεί μεγαλο θεμα σε δύσβατες περιοχές οπως εδώ που ειμαι εγω μιας και οι γιαγιαδες και οι παππουδες δεν πιάνουν πλεον κανάλια... προχτες έπιαναν 3 όσοι δεν έχουν οτε τιβι...



Αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία, εγώ ρώτησα γιατί ήταν *"αντιδημοκρατικός"* ο τρόπος που έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ (και ποια η διαφορά από το κλείσιμο πχ του ΑΛΤΕΡ)

Το ίδιο ρώτησα και στο #368.

----------


## xlife

> Αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία, εγώ ρώτησα γιατί ήταν *"αντιδημοκρατικός"* ο τρόπος που έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ (και ποια η διαφορά από το κλείσιμο πχ του ΑΛΤΕΡ)
> 
> Το ίδιο ρώτησα και στο #368.



Η Ερτ ειναι μια εταιρεία που ολα αυτα τα χρονια παράγει προγραμμα με τα δικα μας λεφτα... το ΑΛΤΕΡ οχι
Η ερτ εχει πρόγραμμα οπως εκπαιδευτικη τηλεοραση εκκλησιά και πολλα αλλα αντιAGB  αλλα βοηθαει πολυ ανθρώπους σε απομακρυσμενες περιοχες... το ΑΛΤΕΡ οχι. Ειναι σαν να λεμε οτι αυριο κλεινει τη βρυση η ΕΥΔΑΠ και αντιστοιχα κλεινει και το κορπη. Το ενα ειναι δημοσιο αγαθο και το αλλο οχι. Για το πρωτο ειναι αντιδημοκρατικο το κλεισιμο για το δευτερο οχι .Αν και προκειτε για το ιδιο.

----------


## john micros

ακριβώς η απόφαση....του ΣΤΕ
1. Την αναστολή της εκτέλεσης της προσβαλλόμενης υπ’ αριθμ. ΟΙΚ 02/11.6.2013 Κοινής Υπουργικής Απόφασης αποκλειστικά ως προς το μέρος της, με το οποίο προβλέπεται α) ότι διακόπτεται η μετάδοση ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και η λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων της ΕΡΤ ΑΕ και β) ότι οι συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ ΑΕ παραμένουν ανενεργές (άρθρο 2 παρ. 2 περ. β της παραπάνω ΚΥΑ). 

2. Τη λήψη από τους συναρμόδιους Υπουργό Οικονομικών και Υφυπουργό στον Πρωθυπουργό των αναγκαίων οργανωτικών μέτρων και τη συνέχιση της μετάδοσης ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και τη λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων από δημόσιο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό φορέα για το χρονικό διάστημα έως τη σύσταση και λειτουργία νέου φορέα που θα υπηρετεί το δημόσιο συμφέρον, όπως προβλέπεται από την παρ. 2 του άρθρου 1 της υπ’ αριθ. ΟΙΚ. 02/11/6/2013 Κοινής Υπουργικής Απόφασης.




αυτο σημαίνει την άμεση λειτουργία των μηχανημάτων αλλά ....οι υπουργοί θα κανονίσουν ώρες ,προσωπικό,επιλογή προσωπικού, καθώς όλα θα γίνονται με οικονομικά κριτήρια και ειναι στην ευχερια του υπ.οικονομικών το πλήθος των ατόμων που θα πάρουν μέρος στην μεταβατική περίοδο.το σίγουρο είναι οτι πολλοί απλοί εργαζόμενοι δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα, αλλά λογω εμπλοκης του υπουργου οικονομικών θα ύπαρξη πρόβλημα με τους υψηλόμισθους. το δυσκολο θα ειναι εαν γινουν οι επαναπροσληψεις μεσω ΑΣΕΠ θα υπάρξουν χιλιάδες αιτησεις για την ιδια θεση , η ερτ σαν φορεας δεν υπαρχει και οπως ειπε ενας νομικος το κρατος δεν εχει την υποχρεωση να συντηρεί δημόσια τηλεοραση .αντε τωρα να πεις στον υπουργο οικονομικών οτι για μια ωρα δουλειάς θελω 5.000!!!!

----------


## xlife

> ακριβώς η απόφαση....του ΣΤΕ
> 1. Την αναστολή της εκτέλεσης της προσβαλλόμενης υπ’ αριθμ. ΟΙΚ 02/11.6.2013 Κοινής Υπουργικής Απόφασης αποκλειστικά ως προς το μέρος της, με το οποίο προβλέπεται α) ότι διακόπτεται η μετάδοση ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και η λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων της ΕΡΤ ΑΕ και β) ότι οι συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ ΑΕ παραμένουν ανενεργές (άρθρο 2 παρ. 2 περ. β της παραπάνω ΚΥΑ). 
> 
> 2. Τη λήψη από τους συναρμόδιους Υπουργό Οικονομικών και Υφυπουργό στον Πρωθυπουργό των αναγκαίων οργανωτικών μέτρων και τη συνέχιση της μετάδοσης ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και τη λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων από δημόσιο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό φορέα για το χρονικό διάστημα έως τη σύσταση και λειτουργία νέου φορέα που θα υπηρετεί το δημόσιο συμφέρον, όπως προβλέπεται από την παρ. 2 του άρθρου 1 της υπ’ αριθ. ΟΙΚ. 02/11/6/2013 Κοινής Υπουργικής Απόφασης.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> αυτο σημαίνει την άμεση λειτουργία των μηχανημάτων αλλά ....οι υπουργοί θα κανονίσουν ώρες ,προσωπικό,επιλογή προσωπικού, καθώς όλα θα γίνονται με οικονομικά κριτήρια και ειναι στην ευχερια του υπ.οικονομικών το πλήθος των ατόμων που θα πάρουν μέρος στην μεταβατική περίοδο.το σίγουρο είναι οτι πολλοί απλοί εργαζόμενοι δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα, αλλά λογω εμπλοκης του υπουργου οικονομικών θα ύπαρξη πρόβλημα με τους υψηλόμισθους.



Τους φαίνεται πιο λογικό να ανοίξουν τα μηχανήματα και να βάλουν χρωματική κάρτα...
Αλλά πρόγραμμα να κανουν πιστεύω θα είναι οτιναναι απλά για να μην εχουμε εμείς θεμα να μιλάμε
Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι ακομη πιστεύουν οτι μιλανε σε ζωα?...
Παντως αν ολη η μλκια εγινε για να πατησουν το ον ε τοτε δεν ειμαστε εμεις ζωα αλλα αυτοι πιθικια...

----------


## john micros

> Τους φαίνεται πιο λογικό να ανοίξουν τα μηχανήματα και να βάλουν χρωματική κάρτα...
> Αλλά πρόγραμμα να κανουν πιστεύω θα είναι οτιναναι απλά για να μην εχουμε εμείς θεμα να μιλάμε
> Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι ακομη πιστεύουν οτι μιλανε σε ζωα?...
> Παντως αν ολη η μλκια εγινε για να πατησουν το ον ε τοτε δεν ειμαστε εμεις ζωα αλλα αυτοι πιθικια...




η ολη κινηση εγινε για να κοπει μαχαιρι το γλεντι και η βουτα.ειπε το ΣΤΕ οτι κλεινει η ΕΡΤ.α.ε αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν χρειαζεται εργαζομενους σαν τους προηγουμενους με ολα τα επακολουθα.ειπαμε απο την αρχη κακως κοβουν την καρτα [ για αλλουσ λογους].μπορουν αν το θελουν σε δυο μερες να φτιαξουν τον καινουργιο οργανισμο.υπαρχουν αξιολογα ατομα και σωστοι τεχνικοι και ειναι γνωστοι σε ολους. ναι το προγραμμα θα ειναι κυριως επαναληψεις και περιορισμενου χρονου.το ΣΤΕ αφηνει πολυ ευχέρεια κινησεων και ελιγμων ιδιως στον υπουργο οικονομικων. πιστευω οτι εαν ελεγχεται πληρως οικονομικα δεν εχουν θεση ολα αυτα τροκτικα που ειχαν μαζευτει γιατι απλουστατα δεν θα υπαρχουν μισθοι των 300.000. παιζονται πολλα και δεν ειναι το ON/OFF.αρκει να γινει σωστα και με τροπο. επιλέχτηκε αυτος ο τροπος ΣΑΝ Α.Ε. κλεισιμο για να πεσει αμεσο μαχαιρι και να γινει σαφες οτι η μπουρδολογια τελος.ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να αλλαξης συμπεριφορα σε οργανομενες συμμοριες.αν καταλαβες καλα μετακομησαν νοτια. επεσε πολυ κλαμα γι αυτους που καταλαβαν ...ναι στο κλεισιμο οχι στο μαυρο.σκοπος τους ηταν να παραμεινουν για πολλα χρονια ακομη τρογωντας.το μεγαλο κακο ειναι οτι την πληρωσαν οι χαμηλοι χωρις να φταινε. το καλο ειναι [αν πανε καλα τα πραγματα] οτι διεθνως θα εχουμε ενα καινουργιο προσωπο και απο εμας θα εξαρτηθει ποιο θα ειναι μια και η κρατικη tv ειναι το προσωπο μιας χωρας. πολυ κλαμα επεσε γι αυτους που καταλαβαν.... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## radioamateur

Εγω πιστεύω ότι δουλευόμαστε μεταξύ μας γιατί μπορεί να έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ δηλαδή τι έκλεισε; Διακόπτες κατέβασαν, θα ξαναανοίξει σε λίγο & θα αρχίσει κλασσικά το μαγείρεμα για να συνεχιστεί το πάρτυ.Δηλαδή άλλαξε ο Μανωλιός και έβαλε τα ρούχα του αλλιώς.
Τζάμπα τα κροκοδειλια δάκρυα ορισμένων...

----------


## antonis_p

> Η Ερτ ειναι μια εταιρεία που ολα αυτα τα χρονια παράγει προγραμμα με τα δικα μας λεφτα... το ΑΛΤΕΡ οχι
> Η ερτ εχει πρόγραμμα οπως εκπαιδευτικη τηλεοραση εκκλησιά και πολλα αλλα αντιAGB  αλλα βοηθαει πολυ ανθρώπους σε απομακρυσμενες περιοχες... το ΑΛΤΕΡ οχι. Ειναι σαν να λεμε οτι αυριο κλεινει τη βρυση η ΕΥΔΑΠ και αντιστοιχα κλεινει και το κορπη. Το ενα ειναι δημοσιο αγαθο και το αλλο οχι. Για το πρωτο ειναι αντιδημοκρατικο το κλεισιμο για το δευτερο οχι .Αν και προκειτε για το ιδιο.



Η δημοκρατία και η αντιδημοκρατικότητα πού κολλάει στην περίπτωση της ΕΡΤ; *Επειδή δείχνει εκκλησία και εκπαιδευτική τηλεόραση;* 
Ξέρεις τί λεφτά έχεις δώσει στο αλτερ και δεν πάει ο νους σου; *Ξέρεις με πόσα χρωστούμενα και διεγραμμένα (στο κράτος) μπήκε στο άρθρο 99;*

Θεωρώ περιττό να βάλω τον ορισμό της δημοκρατίας και να σου ζητήσω να τον "παντρέψεις" με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## antonis_p

Εδώ είναι ο νόμος που υπογράφηκε το 2011 προκειμένου να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ,

http://zeidoron.blogspot.gr/2013/06/blog-post_4389.html

ερ: είναι συνταγματικός ο νόμος και είναι αντισυνταγματική η εφαρμογή του;;;;
(τα περί "αντιδημοκρατικότητας" δεν τα σχολιάζω εδώ)

----------


## antonis_p

Ολόκληρη η προσωρινή διαταγή του ΣτΕ για την ΕΡΤ

ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΓΗ

Βάσει των διατάξεων του άρθρου 52 του Π.Δ/τος 18/1989 (Α  :Cool: , όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 35 του ν. 2721/1999 (Α 112) και ΄Εχοντας υπόψη 

α) Την υπ’ αριθ. ΟΙΚ.02/11.6.2013 απόφαση του Υπουργού στον Πρωθυπουργό και του Υπουργού Οικονομικών «Κατάργηση της δημόσιας επιχείρησης «Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία – Τηλεόραση, Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία (ΕΡΤ – Α.Ε.)» (Β 1414), με το άρθρο 1 παρ. 2 της οποίας, ορίζεται, πλην άλλων, ότι διακόπτεται η μετάδοση ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και η λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε., με αποτέλεσμα να μην επιτελείται η προβλεπόμενη από τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 2 παρ. 1 του ν. 1730/1987 (Α 145), όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το άρθρο 19 παρ. 1 του ν. 1866/1989 (Α 222) συμβολή δημόσιου ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φορέα στην ενημέρωση, στη μόρφωση και στην ψυχαγωγία του ελληνικού λαού και της ομογένειας. 

β) Tην από 12.6.2013 αίτηση αναστολής της «Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Συλλόγων Προσωπικού Επιχειρήσεων Ραδιοφωνίας – Τηλεόρασης» (ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ) και του Παναγιώτη Καλφαγιάννη, Προέδρου του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ. γ) Tις απόψεις των πληρεξουσίων των αιτούντων και των εκπροσώπων του Δημοσίου, τις οποίες εξέθεσαν προφορικώς. 

Δ ι α τ ά σ σ ο υ μ ε 

1. Την *αναστολή* της εκτέλεσης της προσβαλλόμενης υπ’ αριθ. ΟΙΚ.02/11.6.2013 Κοινής Υπουργικής Απόφασης αποκλειστικά ως προς το μέρος της, με το οποίο προβλέπεται 
α) ότι διακόπτεται η μετάδοση ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και η λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε., και 
β) ότι οι συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. παραμένουν ανενεργές (άρθρο 2 παρ. 2 περ. β της παραπάνω Κ.Υ.Α.). 

2. Τη λήψη από τους συναρμόδιους Υπουργό Οικονομικών και Υφυπουργό στον Πρωθυπουργό των αναγκαίων οργανωτικών μέτρων για τη συνέχιση της μετάδοσης ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και τη λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων από δημόσιο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό φορέα για το χρονικό διάστημα έως τη σύσταση και λειτουργία νέου φορέα που θα υπηρετεί το δημόσιο συμφέρον, όπως προβλέπεται από την παρ. 2 του άρθρου 1 της υπ’ αριθ. ΟΙΚ.02/11.6.2013 Κοινής Υπουργικής Απόφασης. 

Αθήνα, 17 Ιουνίου 2013 
Ο Πρόεδρος του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας Κωνσταντίνος Μενουδάκος

----------


## Samios60

1288743-tn_dog001_06172006.gif
Απαντηση Σαμαρα

----------


## vasilllis

Χμμμμμμ....
Φτασαμε αισιως τις σαραντα σελιδες οπου:
1.οι δημοσιοι κοπροσκυλοι καλα καναν και απολυθηκαν.
2.Οχι δεν καναν καλα ανθρωποι ειναι και αυτοι.
3.Για τους αλλους με τους παχυλους μισθους λετε.
4.Για ολους?? καννενας δεν δουλευε εκει μεσα.
5.Παρανομο το κλεισιμο και αντιδημοκρτατικο?το δημοκρατικο πιο ειναι αραγε?
6.Αλλα και λαθος που εκλεισε.Ειναι εθνικο προιον.Ασχετα που καννενας δεν το εβλεπε ποτε''εκτος αν ειχε καμια μπαλα,eurovision "

τελικα ενα συμπερασμα βγαινει απο ολα αυτα..
ΡΕ καλα κανουν και μας τα κανουν ολα αυτα..

----------


## xlife

> Η δημοκρατία και η αντιδημοκρατικότητα πού κολλάει στην περίπτωση της ΕΡΤ; *Επειδή δείχνει εκκλησία και εκπαιδευτική τηλεόραση;* 
> Ξέρεις τί λεφτά έχεις δώσει στο αλτερ και δεν πάει ο νους σου; *Ξέρεις με πόσα χρωστούμενα και διεγραμμένα (στο κράτος) μπήκε στο άρθρο 99;*
> 
> Θεωρώ περιττό να βάλω τον ορισμό της δημοκρατίας και να σου ζητήσω να τον "παντρέψεις" με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ.



Εφοσον απ τη στιγμη που γεννηθηκα πληρωνω την Ερτ ακομη και χωρις να τη βλεπω θελω να εχω εγω και ολοι οι υπολοιποι ελληνες τη δυνατοτητα να την κλεισω η να την ανοιξω. Γιατι να μην υπαρχει η εννοια του δημοψηφισματος για ολα τα μεγαλα θεματα? Και γω καταδικαζω την κακοδιαχειριση οχι μονο της ερτ αλλα και ολων των δημοσιων οργανισμων τους οποιους με τους φορους μου συντηρω. Δημοκρατια δεν ειναι να ψηφιζω καθε 4 χρονια. Στο ενδιαμεσο δηλαδη θα ανεβενει ο καζαμπουμπου και θα κανει οτι γουσταρει. Εαν κανανε  καποιο τυπο δημοψηφισματος για την ερτ πιθανων και να ελεγα να κλεισει. Ομως δεν γουσταρω να μου κανει κουμαντο ο γερμανος και γω να καθομαι με σταυρωμενα τα χερια. Το Σεπτεμβριο ερχονται μετρα και αυτο που λεω να το θυμασαι. Η Γερμανια θα ζητησει 30% περικοπη συνταξεων. Αυτο ειναι που θελει να αποφυγει ο Αντωνακης και ειναι ικανος να κλεισει τα παντα γιατι την κυβερνηση κακα τα ψεμματα τα γεροντια την ψηφισανε...

----------


## vasilllis

> Εφοσον απ τη στιγμη που γεννηθηκα πληρωνω την Ερτ ακομη και χωρις να τη βλεπω θελω να εχω εγω και ολοι οι υπολοιποι ελληνες τη δυνατοτητα να την κλεισω η να την ανοιξω. Γιατι να μην υπαρχει η εννοια του δημοψηφισματος για ολα τα μεγαλα θεματα? Και γω καταδικαζω την κακοδιαχειριση οχι μονο της ερτ αλλα και ολων των δημοσιων οργανισμων τους οποιους με τους φορους μου συντηρω. Δημοκρατια δεν ειναι να ψηφιζω καθε 4 χρονια. Στο ενδιαμεσο δηλαδη θα ανεβενει ο καζαμπουμπου και θα κανει οτι γουσταρει. Εαν κανανε  καποιο τυπο δημοψηφισματος για την ερτ πιθανων και να ελεγα να κλεισει. Ομως δεν γουσταρω να μου κανει κουμαντο ο γερμανος και γω να καθομαι με σταυρωμενα τα χερια. Το Σεπτεμβριο ερχονται μετρα και αυτο που λεω να το θυμασαι. Η Γερμανια θα ζητησει 30% περικοπη συνταξεων. Αυτο ειναι που θελει να αποφυγει ο Αντωνακης και ειναι ικανος να κλεισει τα παντα γιατι την κυβερνηση κακα τα ψεμματα τα γεροντια την ψηφισανε...



Αυτη την ψηφισανε τα γεροντια.Την προηγουμενη?την προπροηγουμενη?την προπροπροηγουμενη?
Δημοψηφισμα θες σε τι??? Ψηφιζεις καποιους που θεωρεις ικανους να αποφασιζουν για σενα,τι θες να σε ρωτησουν αν αυτη η τοσο επικερδης Α.Ε πρεπει να μεινει ανοιχτη η οχι??
Διαφωνεις δηλαδη να κλεισει οτιδηποτε ειναι ζημιογονο για μενα και για σενα????? πως θα γινει δημοψηφισμα?? πως θα εξηγησεις στον παροπιδακια οτι αυτο ειναι κακο?? και τι αθα ψηφησει ο κορακας δημοσιος??? κορακας κορακου ματι δεν βγαζει.

----------


## xlife

> Αυτη την ψηφισανε τα γεροντια.Την προηγουμενη?την προπροηγουμενη?την προπροπροηγουμενη?
> Δημοψηφισμα θες σε τι??? Ψηφιζεις καποιους που θεωρεις ικανους να αποφασιζουν για σενα,τι θες να σε ρωτησουν αν αυτη η τοσο επικερδης Α.Ε πρεπει να μεινει ανοιχτη η οχι??
> Διαφωνεις δηλαδη να κλεισει οτιδηποτε ειναι ζημιογονο για μενα και για σενα????? πως θα γινει δημοψηφισμα?? πως θα εξηγησεις στον παροπιδακια οτι αυτο ειναι κακο?? και τι αθα ψηφησει ο κορακας δημοσιος??? κορακας κορακου ματι δεν βγαζει.



Ειμαι κατα του δημοσιου τομεα ... ομως το να παρει 150 υπαλληλους με 500 ευρω και μετα να δινει αναθεσεις εργου σε εταιρειες ενοικιασης υπαλληλων θα ειναι πιο σωστο. Αν δεν εχεις καταλαβει τοσο καιρο το δημοσιο μικραινει σαν μισθολογικο κοστος και ανεβενουν οι απευθειας αναθεσεις εργου σε ιδιωτικες εταιρειες. Εσυ πιστευεις οτι το δημοσιο γλυτωνει χρηματα? Οπως εγινε με το ΙΚΑ. Δεν ξαναπηρε καθαριστριες και ανεθεσε σε εταιρειες καθαριοτητας τη δουλεια. Κατεληξαν ανασφαλιστες βουλγαρες με 400 ευρω να καθαριζουν το ΙΚΑ. Η εταιρεια ομως πηρε πολλα περισσοτερα,Γιατι νομιζεις οτι θα γινει κατι καλυτερο με τη νεριτ.Αν και αυτο ειναι το δεντρο. το δασος ειναι ο οπαπ τα πετρελαια ο χρυσος κτλ τα οποια θα τα απαξιωσουν πληρος για να τα πουλησουν σε τιμη ευκαιριας

----------


## antonis_p

> Εφοσον απ τη στιγμη που γεννηθηκα πληρωνω την Ερτ ακομη και χωρις να τη βλεπω θελω να εχω εγω και ολοι οι υπολοιποι ελληνες τη δυνατοτητα να την κλεισω η να την ανοιξω. Γιατι να μην υπαρχει η εννοια του δημοψηφισματος για ολα τα μεγαλα θεματα?



Και εγώ πληρώνω δημόσια παιδεία και δεν την χρησιμοποιώ και θέλω να ξεκινήσει ένα δημοψήφισμα για να κλείσω τα μισά δημόσια σχολεία!

Το δημοψήφισμα πρέπει να πληρεί κάποιες προϋποθέσεις. Αυτή τη στιγμή ποιο θα ήταν το ερώτημα; αν θέλουμε να έχουμε δημόσια τηλεόραση και ραδιοφωνία; Προφανώς όλοι θέλουν να υπάρχει δημόσια ραδιοφωνία και τηλεόραση και να μην κρέμεσαι από τα @@ του σκάι και του 902 για να ενημερωθείς. Τί άλλο θα ερωτηθείς; αν θέλεις να συνεχίσουν να πληρώνονται με το συγκεκριμένο μισθολόγιο; αν θέλεις να συνεχίσουν να εργάζονται οι 2600 υπάλληλοι;





> Δημοκρατια δεν ειναι να ψηφιζω καθε 4 χρονια. Στο ενδιαμεσο δηλαδη θα ανεβενει ο καζαμπουμπου και θα κανει οτι γουσταρει.



Δεν ανεβαίνει κανείς από μόνος του. Του δίνει εντολή το εκλογικό σώμα. Και αυτή η εντολή δεν μπορεί να δίνεται κάθε τρεις και λίγο.





> γιατι την κυβερνηση κακα τα ψεμματα τα γεροντια την ψηφισανε...



Μεταξύ του προέδρου του 15μελούς που ψήφισαν τα παιδιά και της ψήφου των μεγαλυτέρων, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποια είναι σοφότερη.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ειμαι κατα του δημοσιου τομεα ... ομως το να παρει 150 υπαλληλους με 500 ευρω και μετα να δινει αναθεσεις εργου σε εταιρειες ενοικιασης υπαλληλων θα ειναι πιο σωστο. Αν δεν εχεις καταλαβει τοσο καιρο το δημοσιο μικραινει σαν μισθολογικο κοστος και ανεβενουν οι απευθειας αναθεσεις εργου σε ιδιωτικες εταιρειες. Εσυ πιστευεις οτι το δημοσιο γλυτωνει χρηματα? Οπως εγινε με το ΙΚΑ. Δεν ξαναπηρε καθαριστριες και ανεθεσε σε εταιρειες καθαριοτητας τη δουλεια. Κατεληξαν ανασφαλιστες βουλγαρες με 400 ευρω να καθαριζουν το ΙΚΑ. Η εταιρεια ομως πηρε πολλα περισσοτερα,Γιατι νομιζεις οτι θα γινει κατι καλυτερο με τη νεριτ.Αν και αυτο ειναι το δεντρο. το δασος ειναι ο οπαπ τα πετρελαια ο χρυσος κτλ τα οποια θα τα απαξιωσουν πληρος για να τα πουλησουν σε τιμη ευκαιριας



Αυτο γινοταν καποτε.Τωρα εχουν βγαλει σαιτ οπου αναρτονται ολοι οι διαγωνισμοι .Οταν θα ξεκουμπιστουν και τα κοπροσκυλα του ικα θα ερθουν αυτοι με το 500ρικο και θα βγαινουν εξω και θα κανουν την δουλεια τους οπως πρεπει.Ετσι οι καθαριστριες οιο βουλγαρες με τα 400€ θα πανε σπιτι τους,η θα γινουν νομιμες.
Ας ευελπιστουμε τουλαχιστον σε αυτο και να μην ονειροβατουνε μερικοι οτι η ερτ δεν επρεπε να κλεισει αλλα μια καποια δευτερα οι εργαζομενοι θα σηκωναν τα μανικια και θα πιαναν δουλεια και οι υψηλομισθοι θα καναν αυτομειωση μισθου.






> Και εγώ πληρώνω δημόσια παιδεία και δεν την χρησιμοποιώ και θέλω να ξεκινήσει ένα δημοψήφισμα για να κλείσω τα μισά δημόσια σχολεία!
> 
> Το δημοψήφισμα πρέπει να πληρεί κάποιες προϋποθέσεις. Αυτή τη στιγμή ποιο θα ήταν το ερώτημα; αν θέλουμε να έχουμε δημόσια τηλεόραση και ραδιοφωνία; Προφανώς όλοι θέλουν να υπάρχει δημόσια ραδιοφωνία και τηλεόραση και να μην κρέμεσαι από τα @@ του σκάι και του 902 για να ενημερωθείς. Τί άλλο θα ερωτηθείς; αν θέλεις να συνεχίσουν να πληρώνονται με το συγκεκριμένο μισθολόγιο; αν θέλεις να συνεχίσουν να εργάζονται οι 2600 υπάλληλοι;
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν ανεβαίνει κανείς από μόνος του. Του δίνει εντολή το εκλογικό σώμα. Και αυτή η εντολή δεν μπορεί να δίνεται κάθε τρεις και λίγο.
> 
> 
> ...



Χωρις ιχνος παρεξηγησης  :Wink:  , αλλα εω με τα παιδια μου δεν σου γινομαι βαρος..Πληρωνω παραπανω για τα ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΑ μου ,προφανως για την φθορα που προκαλουνε ασχετα που δυο χρονια προσπαθω να απολαβω τους καρπους αυτους και δυο χρονια πληρωνω ιδιωτικα..Να δουμε φετος...

----------


## antonis_p

> Χωρις ιχνος παρεξηγησης  , αλλα εω με τα παιδια μου δεν σου γινομαι βαρος..Πληρωνω παραπανω για τα ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΑ μου ,προφανως για την φθορα που προκαλουνε ασχετα που δυο χρονια προσπαθω να απολαβω τους καρπους αυτους και δυο χρονια πληρωνω ιδιωτικα..Να δουμε φετος...



Το παράδειγμα είναι ρητορικό, και εγώ έχω παιδιά. Δε γίνεται όμως ο καθένας που δεν χρησιμοποιεί κάποια υπηρεσία του κράτους να θεωρεί πως πρέπει να καταργηθεί - είτε μέσω δημοψηφίσματος, είτε με νόμο - επειδή ο ίδιος δεν κάνει χρήση.

Ενιαίο μισθολόγιο ΤΩΡΑ σε όλο τον στενό, φαρδύ κλπ δημόσιο τομέα, ΔΕΚΟ, ΟΤΑ κλπ, εξοντωτικά πρόστιμα σε όποιον προσφέρει μαύρη εργασία, συντάξεις ανάλογες με τα πραγματικά χρόνια υπηρεσίας, τέλος στους νόμιμους διπλοθεσίτες, τέλος σε όλα τα επιδόματα και εξορθολογισμός των μισθών, έλεγχος για να ανακαλυφθούν προσλήψεις από το παράθυρο κλπ, μετακινήσεις δημοσίων υπαλλήλων ΟΠΟΥ υπάρχουν πραγματικές ανάγκες,
και μετά δεν θα χρειάζεται να κλείνουν οργανισμοί και να χάνουν τη δουλειά τους αυτοί που έχουν φτύσει αίμα.

----------


## xlife

> Το παράδειγμα είναι ρητορικό, και εγώ έχω παιδιά. Δε γίνεται όμως ο καθένας που δεν χρησιμοποιεί κάποια υπηρεσία του κράτους να θεωρεί πως πρέπει να καταργηθεί - είτε μέσω δημοψηφίσματος, είτε με νόμο - επειδή ο ίδιος δεν κάνει χρήση.
> 
> Ενιαίο μισθολόγιο ΤΩΡΑ σε όλο τον στενό, φαρδύ κλπ δημόσιο τομέα, ΔΕΚΟ, ΟΤΑ κλπ, εξοντωτικά πρόστιμα σε όποιον προσφέρει μαύρη εργασία, συντάξεις ανάλογες με τα πραγματικά χρόνια υπηρεσίας, τέλος στους νόμιμους διπλοθεσίτες, τέλος σε όλα τα επιδόματα και εξορθολογισμός των μισθών, έλεγχος για να ανακαλυφθούν προσλήψεις από το παράθυρο κλπ, μετακινήσεις δημοσίων υπαλλήλων ΟΠΟΥ υπάρχουν πραγματικές ανάγκες,
> και μετά δεν θα χρειάζεται να κλείνουν οργανισμοί και να χάνουν τη δουλειά τους αυτοί που έχουν φτύσει αίμα.



Η Ελλαδα μπηκε στο μνημονιο με 120 δις χρεος. Μετα απο 4 χρονια μνημονιου το χρεος ειναι 350 δις και υπολογιζεται οτι μεχρι το 2018 θα εχει ξεπερασει τα 800 δις. Εγω παιδια δεν εχω ουτε σκοπευω να κανω και μαλλον ειμαι απο τους τυχερους που δεν βιωνω την κριση γιατι εχω την ντοματα απο τον κηπο μου. Δεν σκεφτομαι οτι τα παιδια μου μπορει και να ζητιανεψουν καποια στιγμη αφου οταν ζουσα Αθηνα εβλεπα κυριλε τυπους να ψαχνουν στους καδους απορριματων. Πολλες φορες παρακολουθω εκπομπες απο ξενα δυκτυα και διασημοι οικονομολόγοι δηλωνουν οτι αυτη η κατάσταση το μονο που μπορει να κανει ειναι να υποθηκευει το μελλον των νεων και εννοειτε δεν προκειτε να καλυτερεψει η ζωη κανενος(εκτος απο τη δικη μου που πλεον δεν μ ενδιαφερει καν τι γινεται παρακατω. Το ενιαιο μισθολογιο πρεπει να εφαρμοστει(αν και δεν προκειτε για τους συμβουλους των υπουργων κτλ) αλλα δυστηχως τα προιοντα παντα θα ανεβαινουν οποτε ο πληθωρισμος που ηδη ειναι τεραστιος θα γινει πιο μεγαλος κι απο χωρες της Αφρικανικης ηπειρου.

----------


## antonis_p



----------


## SRF

> Εφοσον *απ τη στιγμη που γεννηθηκα πληρωνω την Ερτ ακομη και χωρις να τη βλεπω θελω να εχω εγω και ολοι οι υπολοιποι ελληνες τη δυνατοτητα να την κλεισω η να την ανοιξω. Γιατι να μην υπαρχει η εννοια του δημοψηφισματος για ολα τα μεγαλα θεματα? Και γω καταδικαζω την κακοδιαχειριση οχι μονο της ερτ αλλα και ολων των δημοσιων οργανισμων τους οποιους με τους φορους μου συντηρω.* Δημοκρατια δεν ειναι να ψηφιζω καθε 4 χρονια. Στο ενδιαμεσο δηλαδη θα ανεβενει ο καζαμπουμπου και θα κανει οτι γουσταρει. Εαν κανανε  καποιο τυπο δημοψηφισματος για την ερτ πιθανων και να ελεγα να κλεισει. Ομως δεν γουσταρω να μου κανει κουμαντο ο γερμανος και γω να καθομαι με σταυρωμενα τα χερια. Το Σεπτεμβριο ερχονται μετρα και αυτο που λεω να το θυμασαι. Η Γερμανια θα ζητησει 30% περικοπη συνταξεων. Αυτο ειναι που θελει να αποφυγει ο Αντωνακης και ειναι ικανος να κλεισει τα παντα γιατι την κυβερνηση κακα τα ψεμματα τα γεροντια την ψηφισανε...







> Και εγώ *πληρώνω δημόσια παιδεία και δεν την χρησιμοποιώ και θέλω να ξεκινήσει ένα δημοψήφισμα για να κλείσω τα μισά δημόσια σχολεία!*
> Το δημοψήφισμα πρέπει να πληρεί κάποιες προϋποθέσεις. Αυτή τη στιγμή ποιο θα ήταν το ερώτημα; αν θέλουμε να έχουμε δημόσια τηλεόραση και ραδιοφωνία; Προφανώς όλοι θέλουν να υπάρχει δημόσια ραδιοφωνία και τηλεόραση και να μην κρέμεσαι από τα @@ του σκάι και του 902 για να ενημερωθείς. Τί άλλο θα ερωτηθείς; αν θέλεις να συνεχίσουν να πληρώνονται με το συγκεκριμένο μισθολόγιο; αν θέλεις να συνεχίσουν να εργάζονται οι 2600 υπάλληλοι;
> 
> Δεν ανεβαίνει κανείς από μόνος του. Του δίνει εντολή το εκλογικό σώμα. Και αυτή η εντολή δεν μπορεί να δίνεται κάθε τρεις και λίγο.
> 
> Μεταξύ του προέδρου του 15μελούς που ψήφισαν τα παιδιά και της ψήφου των μεγαλυτέρων, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποια είναι σοφότερη.







> *Η Ελλαδα μπηκε στο μνημονιο με 120 δις χρεος. Μετα απο 4 χρονια μνημονιου το χρεος ειναι 350 δις και υπολογιζεται οτι μεχρι το 2018 θα εχει ξεπερασει τα 800 δις.* Εγω παιδια δεν εχω ουτε σκοπευω να κανω και μαλλον ειμαι απο τους τυχερους που δεν βιωνω την κριση γιατι εχω την ντοματα απο τον κηπο μου. Δεν σκεφτομαι οτι τα παιδια μου μπορει και να ζητιανεψουν καποια στιγμη αφου οταν ζουσα Αθηνα εβλεπα κυριλε τυπους να ψαχνουν στους καδους απορριματων. Πολλες φορες παρακολουθω εκπομπες απο ξενα δυκτυα και διασημοι οικονομολόγοι δηλωνουν οτι αυτη η κατάσταση το μονο που μπορει να κανει ειναι να υποθηκευει το μελλον των νεων και εννοειτε δεν προκειτε να καλυτερεψει η ζωη κανενος (*εκτος απο τη δικη μου που πλεον δεν μ ενδιαφερει καν τι γινεται παρακατω*). Το ενιαιο μισθολογιο πρεπει να εφαρμοστει(αν και δεν προκειτε για τους συμβουλους των υπουργων κτλ) αλλα δυστηχως τα προιοντα παντα θα ανεβαινουν οποτε ο πληθωρισμος που ηδη ειναι τεραστιος θα γινει πιο μεγαλος κι απο χωρες της Αφρικανικης ηπειρου.



Σύμφωνα με όλα τα ανωτέρω αναφερθέντα σκεπτικά... και την λογική, ότι αφού μας κοστίζει κάτι που ΔΕΝ μας αρέσει, και ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί ΑΞΙΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΑ, & ΔΕΝ προσφέρει τις καλύτερες υπησρεσίες στον Έλληνα πολίτη, κλπ.... θα ήταν σοφό και αρεστό να το καταργούμε -  κλείνουμε... να γλυτώνουμε και το έξοδό του τελικά, πρέπει να δούμε πως θα απλοποιούσαμε την διαδικασία κλεισίματος ώστε ή δυνατόν με το λιγότερο κόστος και ενέργεια να κλείσουμε συνολικά ταχέως ότι μας "ενοχλεί" ως... αντιπαραγωγικό! 
Έξοχα!!! Ας ξεκινήσουμε πρώτα λοιπόν από την πηγή των αμαρτιών, από εκεί που ενώ θα έπρεπε να ασκείται ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ της κατασπατάλησης του ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΥ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΟΣ μας... συμβαίνει το ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αντίθετο! Από εκεί που επί σειρά ετών... ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΜΕΝΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ (βλ. Μνημόνια, χρέη, και ελλείματα) αυτοί που έπρπε να διαχειρίζονταν με σύνεση το χρήμα, ξοδεύαν αλόγιστα... με πρόφαση κάθε λογής αρλούμπα και παραπλανητική αιτία!!! ας ξεκινήσουμε λοιπόν... από τον φορέα που ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕ όλο αυτό το χάλι με ΔΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΤΟΛΕΣ (βλ. νόμους) αλλά με ΞΕΝΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!!! Ας "κλείσουμε" λοιπόν, κατά το σκεπτικό σας πάντα... την Βουλή!!!! Κόβωντας το κεφάλι πεθαίνει ο δράκος (τέρας)!!! 
Εκτός και αν πρόκειται για την Λερναία Ύδρα... που μάλλον δυστυχώς όταν μιλάμε για πολιτικά κόμματα περί αυτού τέρατος πρόκειται!!!

----------


## vasilllis

Και ο χορος καλα κρατει.Βγηκαν οι αλλοι ,ξερετε των αλλωνων,το συμβουλιο της επικρατειας.Ειπε οτι ειναι παρανομη η μαυρη εικονα .δεν θελαν δευτερη κουβεντα σηκωσαν μανικια για δουλεια.Βγαλανε 5-6 κακομοιρηδες και στον αλφα και ολα καλως.Μοναδικο αιτημα??να μην απολυθει κανεις...Γιατι να απολυθει αλλωστε???

----------


## μποζονιο

> 



xaxaxaxa

----------


## 744

Τρία χρόνια μας ... ιππεύουν κανονικότατα. Διαμαρτυρίες? Ελάχιστες. Δεν κατανοώ γιατί τόση ενασχόληση με το θέμα της ΕΡΤ και όχι με τόσους φόρους και χαράτσια, με τους επίσημα 1.5 εκ άνεργους αλλά ανεπίσημα η μισή Ελλάδα κλπ κλπ.

Τι μαγειρεύουν?

----------

ezizu (19-06-13), 

savnik (19-06-13), 

SRF (19-06-13)

----------


## antonis_p

> Τρία χρόνια μας ... ιππεύουν κανονικότατα. Διαμαρτυρίες? Ελάχιστες. Δεν κατανοώ γιατί τόση ενασχόληση με το θέμα της ΕΡΤ και όχι με τόσους φόρους και χαράτσια, με τους επίσημα 1.5 εκ άνεργους αλλά ανεπίσημα η μισή Ελλάδα κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Τι μαγειρεύουν?



Οι συγκεκριμένοι εργαζόμενοι έχουν το πλεονέκτημα οτι έχουν στα χέρια τους ένα ΜΜΕ που φτάνει σε κάθε σπίτι. Για αυτό η δική τους διαμαρτυρία, χρησιμοποιώντας το μέσο, δίνει μία άλλη αίγλη. (Εδώ πολυτεχνείο)

Όταν κάποιος μένει άνεργος κάπου αλλού δεν μπορεί να δημοσιοποιήσει το πρόβλημά του. Περνά έτσι στο "ντούκου", μετά από την κυτταρίτιδα της τάδε πανελίστριας και το εξώγαμο του τάδε τραγουδιάρη.

Το πρόβλημα είναι υπαρκτό, τα δανεικά τέλειωσαν και η παραγωγή απλά δεν υπάρχει. Όσο και όπως και αν διαμαρτυρηθείς δεν πρόκειται να ξαναπέσουν πακέτα Ντελόρ για να τα μοιραστούμε σε επιδόματα ούτε θα ξαναγίνουν προσλήψεις προεκλογικά, τουλάχιστον στο εύρος που τις γνωρίσαμε. Αντί να διαμαρτυρόμαστε ας κάνουμε κάτι εποικοδομητικότερο, ας μαζέψουμε τις ελιές μας μόνοι μας, ας ρίξουμε τα μούτρα μας να κάνουμε καμιά δουλίτσα από αυτές που "δεν είναι για Έλληνες" και να μην περιμένουμε από το θεό να ρίξει μάννα, μια φορά το έκανε και δεν θα το ξανακάνει.

----------


## kioan

> Οι συγκεκριμένοι εργαζόμενοι έχουν το πλεονέκτημα οτι έχουν στα χέρια τους ένα ΜΜΕ που φτάνει σε κάθε σπίτι. Για αυτό η δική τους διαμαρτυρία, χρησιμοποιώντας το μέσο, δίνει μία άλλη αίγλη.



Και οι περίπου 700 απλήρωτοι εργαζόμενοι του Alter που έχασαν τις δουλειές τους είχαν στα χέρια τους μια συχνότητα, έπαιζαν για εβδομάδες πρόγραμμα ζητώντας συμπαράσταση, αλλά δεν είδα να γίνεται καμιά παρόμοια συγκέντρωση έξω από το κανάλι, ούτε να κονταροχτυπιούνται για την υποστήριξή τους όλοι αυτοί που παρελαύνουν τόσες μέρες έξω από την ΕΡΤ κάνοντας δηλώσεις.

----------

SRF (19-06-13)

----------


## xlife

> Οι συγκεκριμένοι εργαζόμενοι έχουν το πλεονέκτημα οτι έχουν στα χέρια τους ένα ΜΜΕ που φτάνει σε κάθε σπίτι. Για αυτό η δική τους διαμαρτυρία, χρησιμοποιώντας το μέσο, δίνει μία άλλη αίγλη. (Εδώ πολυτεχνείο)
> 
> Όταν κάποιος μένει άνεργος κάπου αλλού δεν μπορεί να δημοσιοποιήσει το πρόβλημά του. Περνά έτσι στο "ντούκου", μετά από την κυτταρίτιδα της τάδε πανελίστριας και το εξώγαμο του τάδε τραγουδιάρη.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι υπαρκτό, τα δανεικά τέλειωσαν και η παραγωγή απλά δεν υπάρχει. Όσο και όπως και αν διαμαρτυρηθείς δεν πρόκειται να ξαναπέσουν πακέτα Ντελόρ για να τα μοιραστούμε σε επιδόματα ούτε θα ξαναγίνουν προσλήψεις προεκλογικά, τουλάχιστον στο εύρος που τις γνωρίσαμε. Αντί να διαμαρτυρόμαστε ας κάνουμε κάτι εποικοδομητικότερο, *ας μαζέψουμε τις ελιές μας μόνοι μας, ας ρίξουμε τα μούτρα μας να κάνουμε καμιά δουλίτσα από αυτές που "δεν είναι για Έλληνες"* και να μην περιμένουμε από το θεό να ρίξει μάννα, μια φορά το έκανε και δεν θα το ξανακάνει.



Αυτο ειναι σιγουρα το καλυτερο. Προσωπικά αν και ειχα δουλεια παραιτηθηκα γιατι δεν μπορουσα να βλεπω αλλο τη μιζερια που υπαρχει στην Αθηνα. Τα εξοδα μου πλεον ειναι το ιντερνετ και η ΔΕΗ και το ενοικιο που πληρωνω για το σπιτι μου στη ΔΕΗ. Αλλα το δορυφορικο ιντερνετ αγορα απο τη Βουλγαρια δεν φτανει τα 20 ευρω το μηνα και τη ΔΕΗ κανω αγωνα να βαλω φωτοβολταικα.(Ηλιακος φουρνος-Ηλιακος θερμοσιφωνας κτλ) Βεβαια θα μου πει καποιος οτι δεν αφηνω ουτε ενα ευρω στην Ελλαδα. Ομως οταν πηγα να κανω τα χαρτια μου για αγροτης πολυ απλα δεν μπορουσα. Οταν εψαξα για ενναλακτικες καλιεργιες οι μονοι που με βοηθησαν ηταν κατι γαλοι σε ενα αγροτικο φορουμ(Οι γεωπονοι εδω κοντα δεν καταλαβαιναν καν τι τους ελεγα). Και το τελευταιο ειναι οτι οι μεσαζοντες για αγορα των προιοντων μου δεν αγοραζουν για κανεναν λογο τα δικα μου αφου μπορουν και βαφτιζουν ελληνικα τα βουλγαρικα. Ετσι μη νομιζεις οτι ειναι απλο και οσο και να θες να δουλεψεις θα πρεπει να υπαρχει οργανωση για αποστολη στο εξωτερικο. Εμενα βεβαια δεν με πειραζει γιατι τα εσοδα μου πλεον ειναι κατω απο 2000 το χρονο αλλα περναω οπως περναγα οταν εβγαζα 15000

----------


## electron

Όπως και να χει πρέπει όλοι πλέον να συμφωνούμε στο γεγονός ότι ο τρόπος του κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ είναι αυτός που θα πρέπει να μας ενοχλεί και προβληματίζει και ΟΧΙ η εκκαθάριση της.
Από κει και έπειτα τα περί διαφύλαξης και διαχείρισης της περιουσίας της είναι ένα θέμα που πρέπει να απασχολήσει σε κυβερνητικό επίπεδο τους αρμόδιους. Ότι κι αν ειπωθεί για οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι απλά και μόνο για εσωτερική κατανάλωση. Είναι γνωστό ότι κανένας  δεν δάκρυσε για τις εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες των ανέργων στον ιδιωτικό τομέα καθώς και για το γεγονός ότι σχεδόν κάθε σπίτι έχει τουλάχιστον ένα άνεργο.
Σαφώς και κανείς δεν χαίρεται αν αύριο χάσουν την δουλειά τους άλλες 2600 εργαζόμενοι, όμως μην στεκόμαστε μόνο σ αυτούς γιατί υπάρχουν και προγενέστεροι αλλά θα υπάρξουν και μεταγενέστεροι άνεργοι. Αυτά είναι που πρέπει να μας απασχολούν ως κοινωνία πλέον.

----------


## antonis_p

> Και οι περίπου 700 απλήρωτοι εργαζόμενοι του Alter που έχασαν τις δουλειές τους είχαν στα χέρια τους μια συχνότητα, έπαιζαν για εβδομάδες πρόγραμμα ζητώντας συμπαράσταση, αλλά δεν είδα να γίνεται καμιά παρόμοια συγκέντρωση έξω από το κανάλι, ούτε να κονταροχτυπιούνται για την υποστήριξή τους όλοι αυτοί που παρελαύνουν τόσες μέρες έξω από την ΕΡΤ κάνοντας δηλώσεις.



Ίσως επειδή, όπως λέγεται, "η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε ... φασιστικά" ενώ προφανώς το ΑΛΤΕΡ έκλεισε δημοκρατικά.

----------


## ezizu

Συμφωνώ απολύτως στο ότι η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε με ένα αντιδημοκρατικό τρόπο ,(όμως .....  :Think: σκέφτομαι και λέω εγώ τώρα..........)...ενώ αντιθέτως, οι μειώσεις των συντάξεων, των μισθών , τα χαράτσια , οι πρόσθετοι φόροι και ταυτόχρονα η μη μείωση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών ,του ΦΠΑ, της ΔΕΗ κ.ο.κ που εξαθλίωσαν τόσο κόσμο και βοήθησαν στο να κλείσουν και τόσες ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις, με αποτέλεσμα να μείνουν άνεργοι πάρα πολλοί ιδιωτικοί υπάλληλοι (που πολύ εξ αυτών, να σημειώσουμε, δεν πήραν ή δεν θα πάρουν καμία αποζημίωση, ή έστω αυτή που δικαιούντο, εν αντιθέση  με τους υπαλλήλους στην ΕΡΤ )  και άλλοι τόσοι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες,επιχειρηματίες(που σημειωτέων,οι περισσότεροι δεν φαίνονται , επισήμως, σαν άνεργοι) κ.λ.π. είναι απολύτως  δημοκρατικότατα και δεν έχουν ούτε δείγμα φασισμού; :Confused1:  :Angry:

----------


## katmadas

Εγω εχω φορθνετ με 16 ευρω το μηνα....

----------


## vasilllis

εγω ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει ποιος ειναι ο δημοκρατικος τροπος κλεισιματος μιας δημοσιας επιχειρησης.
Να στειλει ειδοποιηση κανα χρονο πριν??/

----------


## antonis_p

> εγω ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει ποιος ειναι ο δημοκρατικος τροπος κλεισιματος μιας δημοσιας επιχειρησης.
> Να στειλει ειδοποιηση κανα χρονο πριν??/



Να συζητηθεί σε ... δημόσια διαβούλευση.

----------


## antonis_p

Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες του real.gr, ο πρωθυπουργός θα προτείνει στους πολιτικούς αρχηγούς να μειωθεί κατά περίπου 50% το προσωπικού που εργάζονταν στη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση. *Η πρόταση περιλαμβάνει την απόλυση περίπου 300 ατόμων που δούλευαν στα μουσικά σύνολα και στη ραδιοτηλεόραση, τα οποία δεν περιλαμβάνονται στην απόφαση του ΣτΕ για την ΕΡΤ. 

Παράλληλα, θα απομακρυνθούν όσοι εργαζόμενοι είχαν και δεύτερη δουλειά παράλληλα με την απασχόλησή τους στην ΕΡΤ. Σύμφωνα με τα μέχρι τώρα στοιχεία συνολικά οι «διπλοθεσίτες» φτάνουν τα 500 άτομα. 

Η κυβέρνηση επιθυμεί το νέο σχήμα να μην ξεπερνά τα 1.200 άτομα, αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα υπάρξουν και άλλες απολύσεις οι οποίες θα προέλθουν κυρίως από το διοικητικό προσωπικό που προσελήφθη τα τελευταία χρόνια. 

Τα περίπου 1.200 άτομα που θα παραμείνουν –σύμφωνα με την πρόταση Σαμαρά- θα αποζημιωθούν κανονικά και στη συνέχεια θα στελεχώσουν τη νέα δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση.*

----------


## lepouras

> Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες του real.gr, ο πρωθυπουργός θα προτείνει στους πολιτικούς αρχηγούς να μειωθεί κατά περίπου 50% το προσωπικού που εργάζονταν στη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση. *Η πρόταση περιλαμβάνει την απόλυση περίπου 300 ατόμων που δούλευαν στα μουσικά σύνολα και στη ραδιοτηλεόραση, τα οποία δεν περιλαμβάνονται στην απόφαση του ΣτΕ για την ΕΡΤ. 
> 
> Παράλληλα, θα απομακρυνθούν όσοι εργαζόμενοι είχαν και δεύτερη δουλειά παράλληλα με την απασχόλησή τους στην ΕΡΤ. Σύμφωνα με τα μέχρι τώρα στοιχεία συνολικά οι «διπλοθεσίτες» φτάνουν τα 500 άτομα. 
> 
> Η κυβέρνηση επιθυμεί το νέο σχήμα να μην ξεπερνά τα 1.200 άτομα, αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα υπάρξουν και άλλες απολύσεις οι οποίες θα προέλθουν κυρίως από το διοικητικό προσωπικό που προσελήφθη τα τελευταία χρόνια. 
> 
> Τα περίπου 1.200 άτομα που θα παραμείνουν –σύμφωνα με την πρόταση Σαμαρά- θα αποζημιωθούν κανονικά και στη συνέχεια θα στελεχώσουν τη νέα δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση.*



χμμμμμμμμμ μάλιστα. και το αγαπητό μας κράτος-κυβέρνηση δεν θα βάλει μέσα λαμογια(όπως έβαλε και πριν) που θα παίρνουν 300.000+ ευρα. τη ωραια τη καλά τραλαλα τραλαλα.

----------


## 744

Αυτός που θα απολυθεί και θα επαναπροσληφθεί, ΓΙΑΤΙ να αποζημιωθεί????????

----------


## mariosm

> Αυτός που θα απολυθεί και θα επαναπροσληφθεί, ΓΙΑΤΙ να αποζημιωθεί????????



Πολυ απλη απαντηση. Γιατι εδω ειναι Ελλαδα και στο ελληνικο δημοσιο η λεξη "αυτονοητο" απλα δεν υπαρχει.
Για το λογο αυτο εχουμε και τους επαναστατες της πλακας που κλαψουριζουν για το τελος της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## lepouras

> Αυτός που θα απολυθεί και θα επαναπροσληφθεί, ΓΙΑΤΙ να αποζημιωθεί????????



γιατί όταν κάποιος απολύετε και πιάνει δουλεία αλλού την άλλη μέρα δεν κουβάλα και τα δικαιώματα της προηγούμενης δουλειάς στην επόμενη.  αν κάποιος ήτανε 20 χρόνια σε μια δουλεία και απολυθεί και δικαιούται αποζημίωση χ λεφτά μόλις επαναπροσληφθεί χάνει ότι δικαίωμα είχε 20 χρόνια. και ξεκινά με καινούργια σύμβαση από την αρχη.
μπορεί να σας κακοφαίνεται αλλά αυτά τα κολπάκια που ακριβός με την ίδια σκέψη πολύ κόσμος δεχόταν και υπέγραφε τα τελευταία χρόνια στον ιδιωτικό τομέα(υπόγραφαν ότι απολύθηκαν και επαναπροσληφθικαν) και φτάσανε κάποια στιγμή στα 45+ χρόνια τους να τους στείλουν αδιάβαστους και να κλαίνε γιατί δεν δικαιούνταν ούτε μισό μισθό αποζημίωση.

----------


## vasilllis

> Να συζητηθεί σε ... δημόσια διαβούλευση.



Να συζητησουν οι θειοι και οι πατεραδες για να απολυθουν ,ξαδερφια ανηψια και υιοι???
Αυτη η απολυτη δημοκρατια μας εχει φαει σε αυτο τον τοπο.

ΥΓ. α ξεχασα τον δημοκρατικο χαρακτηρα που εχει η δημοσια διαβουλευση - ψηφοφορια προ διετιας στην βουλη ή ψηφιζεται μνημονιο ή πατε σπιτι σας..

----------


## vagelisda

Ο τρόπος που έκλεισε η ερτ,ήταν ο μονός τρόπος.
Αν το είχαν ανακοινώσει πιο πριν τι θα γινόταν;
.....
Θα έκαναν η όχι απεργία τρεις μήνες στη σειρά;
Θα έβγαιναν πάλι τα λαμογια οι συνδικαλιστές με ωμους εκβιασμούς να 
κάνουν κουμάντο σε μια χώρα.

Ο λόγος που έκλεισε η ερτ,ήταν ότι μέσω -ξανα- ατελείωτων απεργιών,είχαν καταφέρει να μπει παραθυράκι στο νόμο ,και εξαιρουντω από τις μειωσεις στους μισθούς που υπέστησαν
όλοι οι άλλοι Έλληνες.
Αν δεν έκλεινε ,ούτε να απολύσουν κανένα μπορούσαν ,ούτε καν να κατεβάσουν τους αστρονομικούς μισθούς... 
Sent from my GT-N7100

----------


## fuzz

> Ίσως επειδή, όπως λέγεται, "η ΕΡΤ έκλεισε ... φασιστικά" ενώ προφανώς το ΑΛΤΕΡ έκλεισε δημοκρατικά.



Η ΕΡΤ ειναι "δημοσια" το ALTER ανηκει σε ιδιωτη

----------


## fuzz

> Ο τρόπος που έκλεισε η ερτ,ήταν ο μονός τρόπος.
> Αν το είχαν ανακοινώσει πιο πριν τι θα γινόταν;
> .....
> Θα έκαναν η όχι απεργία τρεις μήνες στη σειρά;
> Θα έβγαιναν πάλι τα λαμογια οι συνδικαλιστές με ωμους εκβιασμούς να 
> κάνουν κουμάντο σε μια χώρα.
> 
> Ο λόγος που έκλεισε η ερτ,ήταν ότι μέσω -ξανα- ατελείωτων απεργιών,είχαν καταφέρει να μπει παραθυράκι στο νόμο ,και εξαιρουντω από τις μειωσεις στους μισθούς που υπέστησαν
> όλοι οι άλλοι Έλληνες.
> ...




εγω το λεω διαπλεκομενα η ανικανοτητα της κυβερνησης

----------


## JOHNY+

Και ενώ όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν κάποιοι απατεώνες , άρπαξαν την ευκαιρία να βγάλουν λεφτά . 

http://www.ertopen.com/eidiseis/item...B#.UcMgm5wU_XU

----------


## radioamateur

*

«Ναι» στην κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ είπε το ΣτΕ για δεύτερη φορά - Ολόκληρη η απόφαση**Από την υπουργική απόφαση αναστέλλεται μόνο το μέρος εκείνο ή η διάταξη εκείνη με την οποία διακόπηκε η μετάδοση ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και η λειτουργία των διαδικτυακών τόπων*«Ναι» στην κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ επανέλαβε για δεύτερη φορά με την απόφαση της επιτροπής αναστολών το ΣτΕ. Στην πολυσέλιδη απόφαση του δικαστηρίου ακολουθούνται οι βασικοί άξονες της προσωρινής διαταγής που είχε εκδώσει τη Δευτέρα ο κ. Κωνσταντίνος Μενουδάκος.
*
Από την υπουργική απόφαση αναστέλλεται μόνο το μέρος εκείνο ή η διάταξη εκείνη με την οποία διακόπηκε η μετάδοση ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και η λειτουργία των διαδικτυακών τόπων. Το δικαστήριο διατάσει την προσωρινή επαναλειτουργία της δημόσιας ή της κρατικής ραδιοτηλεόρασης, μέχρι ότου συσταθεί ο νέος ραδιοτηλεοπτικός φορέας. Την οργάνωση του μηχανισμού για την προσωρινή επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ αναθέτει όπως και η προσωρινή διαταγή στους υπουργούς Οικονομικών και τον Κεδίκογλου, προσθέτοντας και τον ειδικό διαχειριστή που έχει επιφορτιστεί στην ΕΡΤ για τις ανάγκες της εκκαθάρισης. Σε ότι αφορά το προσωπικό που πρόκειται να προσληφθεί για τη λειτουργία της, η απόφαση αναφέρεται στο αναγκαίο προσωπικό και ορίζει ότι η προσωρινή επαναλειτουργία πρέπει να γίνει στο συντομότερο δυνατό χρόνο με το αναγκαίο πρόγραμμα της εκπομπής και τη λειτουργία των διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων. 

Στην απόφαση ρητά αναφέρεται η ΕΡΤ ως καταργηθείσα και το δικαστήριο επιφυλάσσεται αυτεπαγγέλτως να ελέγξει τη διοίκηση της αν δεν εφαρμόσει την απόφασή του. Την απόφαση εξέδωσαν πέντε ανώτατοι δικαστικοί λειτουργοί με πρόεδρο τον Κωνσταντίνο Μενουδάκο. Μόνο ένα μέλος του δικαστηρίου, η σύμβουλός του Στε Μαρία Καραμανώφ διατύπωσε μία μειοψηφία σημειώνοντας ότι για αν ήταν απολύτως σύννομη η κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ όφειλε η κυβέρνηση ταυτόχρονα μα την κατάργηση να ιδρύσει το νέο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό φορέα. Στο σκεπτικό της απόφασης για όχι στο μαύρο στις τηλεοπτικές οθόνες αναφέρεται επί λέξη ότι με τη διακοπή της μετάδοσης ΡΤ εκπομπών προκαλείται ανεπανόρθωτη βλάβη διότι παύει έστω και προσωρινά να παρέχεται η υπολειτουργική έννοια της δημόσιας υπηρεσίας της μετάδοσης ΡΤ εκπομπών και σχετικών διαδικτυακών εκπομπών.

Aναλυτικότερα οι σύμβουλοι της επικρατείας αποφάνθηκαν:

1) Να ανασταλεί η εκτέλεση της επίμαχης υπουργικής απόφασης ως προς το μέρος κατά το οποίο προβλέπει ότι διακόπτεται η μετάδοση ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και η λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων της ΕΡΤ ΑΕ
2) Ότι οι συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ ΑΕ παραμένουν ανενεργές.
Παράλληλα οι δικαστές αποφάνθηκαν ότι «μέχρι τη σύσταση και την λειτουργία του νέου ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φορέα που θα υπηρετεί το δημόσιο συμφέρον, να ληφθούν από τους κ.κ. Στουρνάρα και Κεδίκογλου και τον ειδικό διαχειριστή, τα αναγκαία εκείνα οργανωτικά μέτρα περιλαμβανομένης και της πρόσληψης του αναγκαιούντος προσωπικού για την εκ μέρους μεταβατικού δημοσίου ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φορέα μετάδοση στο συντομότερο δυνατό χρόνο, του αναγκαίου προγράμματος ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και τη λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων καθώς και να εκτελούνται όλες οι απαιτούμενες ενέργειες για τη διασφάλιση κάθε είδους δικαιωμάτων και συμφερόντων που ανάγονται στον κύκλο δραστηριοτήτων της καταργηθείσης ΕΡΤ ΑΕ».
Ακόμη το δικαστήριο επιφυλάσσεται να επανέλθει αυτεπαγγέλτως εντός ευλόγου χρόνου για να διαπιστώσει αν έλαβε χώρα συμμόρφωση προς τα ανωτέρω.


Πηγή: http://www.skai.gr/news/greece/artic...#ixzz2WtqLNzvC 

* :Επιθετικός:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλά το ΣτΕ γιατί θα έπρεπε να λειτουργεί διαφορετικά από το υπόλοιπο σύστημα της χώρας μας? Δεν απαρτίζεται από Έλληνες, δεν έχει τρωθεί από τις παραδοσιακές και διαχρονικές μας ροπές ως έθνος και κουλτούρα? Ακόμα και το υποτιθέμενο θετικό για την ΕΡΤ/ΝΕΤ τμήμα της Απόφασης σχετικά με τον χρόνο επαναλειτουργίας του νέου ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φορέα έχει γίνει λάστιχο λες και πρόκειται για σώβρακο που ο καθένας μας το τραβά όσο γουστάρει και επομένως το μεταφράζει κατά το δοκούν! 

Αλλά αγαπητοί φίλοι που αναφέρεσθε στα θετικά της "κατάργησης" της ΕΡΤ γνωρίζεται ότι η επαναπρόσληψη υπαλλήλων της ΕΡΤ για την λειτουργία της ΞΕΝΕΡΙΤ αφορά στις 2.000 από τι2 2.600 θέσεις της ΕΡΤ συν αυτές (σε άλλο φορέα) από τα μουσικά σύνολα της ΕΡΤ, ήτοι μία από τα ίδια. Επίσης ο νέος φορέας θα χρηματοδοτείται με τον ίδιο τρόπο χαρατσίου. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει ούτε οικονομικό αντιστάθμισμα στην έλλειψη αισθητικής της επιβολής του μαύρου, μέσω της εφαρμοστέας δημοκρατικής μεθολογίας. Και μάλλον έπονται και άλλα τέτοια... συμπαθητικά. Αρκουδέα που είσαι ? (οι μεγαλύτεροι τον θυμάστε, οι μικρότεροι έυχομαι να μην ζήσετε άλλες τέτοιες στιγμές απίστευτου Ελληνικού κάλλους από τους κάλους στους οποίους εναποθέσαμε το μέλλον των παιδών μας)!

Καλό ΠΣΚ!

----------

SRF (05-07-13)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μια και θυμήθηκες τον Αρκουδέα, να πάμε πιο παλιά και να θυμηθούμε τα λόγια του κίσινγκερ το 74:

"(*Οι  Έλληνες είναι αναρχικοί και δύσκολα κουμαντάρονται. Γι’ αυτόν τον λόγο  πρέπει να χτυπήσουμε βαθιά μέσα στις πολιτισμικές τους ρίζες: έτσι ίσως  καταφέρουμε να τους αναγκάσουμε να συμβιβαστούν. Εννοώ βέβαια να  χτυπήσουμε την γλώσσα τους, την θρησκεία τους, τα πολιτισμικά και  ιστορικά αποθέματα, έτσι ώστε να ουδετεροποιήσουμε την δυνατότητα τους  να αναπτύσσονται, να διακρίνουν τους εαυτούς τους, ή να αποδεικνύουν ότι  μπορούν να νικούν, έτσι ώστε να ξεπεράσουμε τα εμπόδια στα στρατηγικώς  απαραίτητα σχέδια μας στα Βαλκάνια, την Μεσόγειο, και την Μέση Ανατολή*)."
Απόσπασμα ομιλίας του Henri Kissinger στην Ουάσινγκτον τον Σεπτέμβρη του 1974...


Αν διαβάσουμε και λίγο από Νόαμ Τσόμσκι: "Με δέκα τεχνικές ελέγχουν το μυαλό"  βρίσκουμε πολλές "συμπτώσεις" με τα σημερινά τεκταινόμενα.

----------


## leosedf

> Μια και θυμήθηκες τον Αρκουδέα, να πάμε πιο παλιά και να θυμηθούμε τα λόγια του κίσινγκερ το 74:
> 
> "(*Οι  Έλληνες είναι αναρχικοί και δύσκολα κουμαντάρονται. Γι’ αυτόν τον λόγο  πρέπει να χτυπήσουμε βαθιά μέσα στις πολιτισμικές τους ρίζες: έτσι ίσως  καταφέρουμε να τους αναγκάσουμε να συμβιβαστούν. Εννοώ βέβαια να  χτυπήσουμε την γλώσσα τους, την θρησκεία τους, τα πολιτισμικά και  ιστορικά αποθέματα, έτσι ώστε να ουδετεροποιήσουμε την δυνατότητα τους  να αναπτύσσονται, να διακρίνουν τους εαυτούς τους, ή να αποδεικνύουν ότι  μπορούν να νικούν, έτσι ώστε να ξεπεράσουμε τα εμπόδια στα στρατηγικώς  απαραίτητα σχέδια μας στα Βαλκάνια, την Μεσόγειο, και την Μέση Ανατολή*)."
> Απόσπασμα ομιλίας του Henri Kissinger στην Ουάσινγκτον τον Σεπτέμβρη του 1974...
> 
> 
> Αν διαβάσουμε και λίγο από Νόαμ Τσόμσκι: "Με δέκα τεχνικές ελέγχουν το μυαλό"  βρίσκουμε πολλές "συμπτώσεις" με τα σημερινά τεκταινόμενα.



http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/11/12/kisinger1/

----------

Αποστόλης1 (05-07-13)

----------


## ezizu

Εγώ δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η δήλωση είναι αληθινή ή όχι ,αλλά αν κανείς, κάτσει και σκεφτεί όλα αυτά που βιώσαμε και βιώνουμε στην πράξη, σίγουρα θα βρει πολλά κοινά στοιχεία με αυτή την δήλωση. Οι πράξεις είναι πάντα αυτές που μετράνε και έχουν σημασία και όχι τα λόγια.
Ο σοφός λαός λέει ένα ρητό. Με τα λόγια χτίζω ανώγια και κατώγια.

----------

Αποστόλης1 (05-07-13)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Λες και λίγους δικούς μας ακούμε να λένε κάτι και και μετά να το διαψεύδουν

----------


## STALKER IX

http://www.hellasontheweb.org/2009-0...09-25-14-59-12

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δηλαδή Κων/νε πιστεύεις ότι κάποιος πριν 40 χρόνια ήξερε τι θα γινότανε σήμερα στην Ελλάδα και τα "έβαλε" στο στόμα του κίσινγκερ!!!  

Αν υπήρχε κάποιος που ήξερε δεν ήταν άλλος από τον ίδιο, γιατί αυτά έχουν γραφτεί τότε (δεν βγήκαν τώρα) και ήξερε ότι δεν μπορούσαν να δράσουν όπως στη Γιουγκοσλαβία πχ.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Λες και λίγους δικούς μας ακούμε να λένε κάτι και και μετά να το διαψεύδουν



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLNe_BDHfP8

σε λιγότερο από μήνα!

----------


## lepouras

σε αυτό φταίμε και εμείς. μάθαμε να ακούμε(υποσχέσεις) και ΟΧΙ να βλέπουμε(πράξεις). τελικά έχουμε μνήμη ψαριού.

----------


## moutoulos

Μπα δεν έχει να κάνει με την μνήμη. Όλοι θυμούνται. 
Εδώ γράφαν στους τοίχους "Δεν Ξεχνώ". Τι ?, λες να 
το ξέχασαν ?.

Απλά οι περισσότεροι είναι "ιστιοπλοϊκά". Πάνε όπου 
φυσάει ο "άνεμος" ..., και όπου έχουν συμφέρον,άσχετα
αν αυτοί που ψήφισαν έχουν μαμήσει τα πάντα. Οχι τα 
αρκουδάκια.

Πάντα θα γίνεται αυτό (στον Έλληνα τουλάχιστον) 
γιατί είμαστε απο τους πρώτους, που γουστάρουμε 
την αμάκα (a maca).

Παράδειγμα: Βγαίνει η *Χ.Α* και λέει, οτι ..................... :

"_Στους άνεργους άσχετα με οτιδήποτε θα δίνουμε επίδομα 
σε όλους 500ε εφόσον δεν δουλεύουν_". Και σε ρωτάω
(ρητορικά πάντα, μιας και την ξέρω την απάντηση).

Πιστεύεις οτι δεν θα τους ψηφίσει το ... 50% ?. Ακόμα και 
οι αναρχοπακιστανοσυριζαίοι ... Χ.Α θα ψηφίσουν. Είμαι 
100% σίγουρος (εκτός απο κάτι "τηλεκατευθυνόμενα 
ρομποτικά άτομα"). Γιαυτό τους λεω "ιστιοπλοϊκά" ...

----------


## lepouras

> Μπα δεν έχει να κάνει με την μνήμη. Όλοι θυμούνται. 
> Εδώ γράφαν στους τοίχους "Δεν Ξεχνώ". Τι ?, λες να 
> το ξέχασαν ?.
> 
> Απλά οι περισσότεροι είναι "ιστιοπλοϊκά". Πάνε όπου 
> φυσάει ο "άνεμος" ..., και όπου έχουν συμφέρον,άσχετα
> αν αυτοί που ψήφισαν έχουν μαμήσει τα πάντα. Οχι τα 
> αρκουδάκια.
> 
> ...



ναι ρε Γρήγορη θα ψηφίσουν. και όταν μετά τις εκλογές θα πάρουν τα @@ θα βρίζουν και στις επόμενες που θα ξανά πέσουν οι υποσχέσεις θα ξαναψηφίσουν. γιαυτό λέω μνήμη ψαριού. μην ξεχνάμε τόσα χρόνια ψήφιζαν τους ίδιους που κάθε φορά δίναν τις ίδιες υποσχέσεις και κάθε φορά γίνονταν όλοι μετά κοψοχέρηδες. και φτου και από την αρχη.

----------


## vasilllis

> ναι ρε Γρήγορη θα ψηφίσουν. και όταν μετά τις εκλογές θα πάρουν τα @@ θα βρίζουν και στις επόμενες που θα ξανά πέσουν οι υποσχέσεις θα ξαναψηφίσουν. γιαυτό λέω μνήμη ψαριού. μην ξεχνάμε τόσα χρόνια ψήφιζαν τους ίδιους που κάθε φορά δίναν τις ίδιες υποσχέσεις και κάθε φορά γίνονταν όλοι μετά κοψοχέρηδες. και φτου και από την αρχη.



So WHAT?? 
δεν εχετε ακουσει την παροιμια "Ο πνιγμενος απο τα μαλλια πιανεται" ?
Οταν ψαχνεις απεγνωσμενα σανιδα σωτηριας ,ψηφιζεις τον οποιοδηποτε.Μεχρι και εγω την πατησα πολλακις,αφου ημουν με το υποστηρικτικο ρευμα "μην ψηφιζεις καννενα ουστη'' παρασυρθηκα απο τους παπαγαλους,οτι αυτο δεν ειναι σωστο ειναι λαθος και πεταξα παλι την ψηφο.

Κατα την γνωμη μου.Αυτοι υπαρχουν για να τα λενε,εμεις τα κοροιδα για να τους ψηφιζουμε και εχει χαλασει απο την μηχανη το γραναζι της αντικαταστασης.Ξεβρακωμα και στο συνταγμα φιλε....

----------

SRF (08-07-13)

----------


## antonis_p



----------

Γιώργος Ανώνυμος (09-07-13)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλά το σώβρακο που λέγεται απόφαση του ΣτΕ τι διαστάσεις έχει? 23η μέρα σήμερα που δεν εφαρμόζεται η εν λόγω Απόφαση. Με άλλα λόγια το εν λόγω σώβρακο το έχουν στην κυριολεξία... χεσμένο οι αποφασίζοντες!!!

----------

SRF (09-07-13)

----------


## antonis_p

*Εκπέμπει σήμα η «Ελληνική Δημόσια Τηλεόραση» στις συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ*

*ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ*: 08:45 |







Καψής: «Δέκα συνδικαλιστές της ΕΡΤ εμποδίζουν την εφαρμογή των αποφάσεων του ΣτΕ» 
Σήμα εκπέμπει από τις 8 το πρωί της Τετάρτης η «Ελληνική Δημόσια Τηλεόραση» (όπως αναγράφεται στο λογότυπό της), από τις συχνότητες της πρώην ΕΡΤ. 

Προς το παρόν, προβάλλεται μόνο μια κάρτα με το σήμα του καναλιού και με ταυτότητα «ΕΔΤ».

Μιλώντας στον τηλεοπτικό σταθμό ΑΝΤ1, ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος Σίμος Κεδίκογλου ανέφερε ότι πρόκειται για μεταβατικό πρόγραμμα σε εφαρμογή της απόφασης του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας, ενώ επισήμανε ότι σε ένα τρίμηνο θα έχει αρχίσει κανονικά η εκπομπή του νέου φορέα.

*ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ: Τo πραξικόπημα εξελίσσεται σε τηλεπειρατεία
*
Σε ανακοίνωση που εξέδωσε το μεσημέρι της Τετάρτης η ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ σχετικά με την εκπομπή σήματος της ΕΔΤ από τις παλιές συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ, αναφέρεται:

«Και η τελευταία «μάσκα» έπεσε από το αυταρχικό πρόσωπο της κυβέρνησης. Για την κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά φαίνεται πως δεν υπάρχει άλλος δρόμος, παρά μόνο ο δρόμος της παρανομίας. Αφού κατέλυσαν το Σύνταγμα, επιχειρώντας να βάλουν «λουκέτο» στην ΕΡΤ, από σήμερα έγιναν φτηνοί τηλεπειρατές, εμφανίζοντας παράνομα στις δημόσιες συχνότητες το μόρφωμα της ΕΔΤ.

Θεώρησαν ότι η ΕΡΤ είναι νεκρή και έσπευσαν να σκυλεύσουν το σώμα της, διαμοιράζοντας μεταδόσεις, συχνότητες, υλικό και τη «Ραδιοτηλεόραση».

Θεώρησαν ότι η ΕΡΤ είναι ανήμπορη να αντιδράσει και έσπευσαν να ευτελίσουν ιστορία και μνήμη δεκαετιών. Ονόμασαν ένα πειρατικό μόρφωμα ΕΔΤ. Κακέκτυπο το όνομα, παράνομο το μόρφωμα, σε αγαστή συνεργασία με την Digea των ιδιωτών καναλαρχών.

Εθισμένοι στα λάθη αυταρχικής λογικής συνεχίζουν να διαπράττουν το ένα πίσω απ' το άλλο.

Η ΕΡΤ είναι ΕΔΩ (και όχι η ΕΔΤ). Οι τηλεθεατές και οι ακροατές της, η ελληνική κοινωνία που στηρίζει έμπρακτα τον αγώνα είναι ΕΔΩ.

Ενωμένοι, συνεχίζουμε αταλάντευτα τον αγώνα για την ΕΡΤ των εργαζομένων και του ελληνικού Λαού και όχι των ιδιωτών και των τηλεπειρατών».

*ΣΥΡΙΖΑ: «Κορύφωση της παρανομίας»*

Ωστόσο αυτή η κίνηση ενδέχεται να προκαλέσει νέες πολιτικές αναταράξεις. Ηδη από την Τρίτη η ΔΗΜΑΡ σε ανακοίνωσή της ζητούσε από την κυβέρνηση να έρθει σε συνεννόηση με τους εργαζόμενους στην ΕΡΤ. 

«Η κυβέρνηση ετοιμάζεται να εκπέμψει σήμα από τις δημόσιες συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ, από ιδιωτικά στούντιο, χωρίς να έχει ανακοινώσει - ως οφείλει από την κείμενη νομοθεσία - ούτε τη συμφωνία με το ιδιωτικό στούντιο, ούτε τους συντελεστές αυτού του "προγράμματος".  Ερωτούμε: Ποιοι είναι, ποιος τους προσέλαβε, ποιοι και πόσο τους πληρώνουν; Καλούμε την κυβέρνηση να εγκαταλείψει το σχέδιο αυτό, το οποίο, είμαστε δυστυχώς υποχρεωμένοι να το χαρακτηρίσουμε ως διακωμώδηση της απόφασης - διαταγής του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας. Καλούμε την κυβέρνηση να έρθει αμέσως σε συνεννόηση με τους εργαζόμενους στην ΕΡΤ ώστε από τις εγκαταστάσεις της να εκπεμφθεί εκ νέου ραδιοτηλεοπτικό σήμα» ανέφερε η ανακοίνωση της ΔΗΜΑΡ.

Για «πειρατική εκπομπή σήματος» έκανε λόγο ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με δήλωση του εκπροσώπου Τύπου του κόμματος Παναγιώτη Σκουρλέτη: «Η πειρατική εκπομπή σήματος της υποτιθέμενης Ελληνικής Δημόσιας Τηλεόρασης συνιστά κορύφωση της παρανομίας που διαπράττεται εδώ και εβδομάδες εκ μέρους της κυβέρνησης. Η μη συμμόρφωση με την απόφαση του ΣτΕ, η εκπομπή του σήματος «μαϊμού» χωρίς άδεια και κάτω από αδιευκρίνιστες συνθήκες, αποδεικνύουν πως η κυβέρνηση αντιλαμβάνεται την νομιμότητα κομμένη και ραμμένη στα μέτρα της. Απαιτούμε την άμεση επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ και την ακύρωση της Πράξης Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου με βάση την οποία έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ. Τα σχέδια της κυβέρνησης για την απαξίωση και τη συρρίκνωση της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης και τον απόλυτο έλεγχο της ενημέρωσης θα βρουν απέναντί τους το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της ελληνικής κοινωνίας, που αξιώνει σεβασμό στη δημοκρατία και στην πλουραλιστική ενημέρωση» τόνισε ο Παναγιώτης Σκουρλέτης.

Στο μεταξύ, χθες η Γενική Συνέλευση των δημοσιογράφων της ΕΡΤ υιοθέτησε κατά πλειοψηφία το παρακάτω ψήφισμα:

Οι δημοσιογράφοι της ΕΡΤ εκφράζουμε για μία ακόμη φορά την απερίφραστη καταδίκη μας στην πρωθυπουργική απόφαση της 11ης Ιουνίου που επιχείρησε να επιβάλλει το «μαύρο» στις οθόνες των Ελλήνων πολιτών και στις δημόσιες συχνότητες.

Καταδικάζουμε τη συνεχιζόμενη επιχείρηση να «κατέβουν» οι πομποί με συνέργεια αστυνομικών δυνάμεων και ιδιωτών τεχνικών.

Καταδικάζουμε, επίσης κάθε απόπειρα παράνομης εκπομπής εκτός των κεντρικών και περιφερειακών εγκαταστάσεων της ΕΡΤ.

Διατυπώνουμε ρητές επιφυλάξεις και αντιρρήσεις για όσες από τις προτάσεις του κ. Καψή ανατρέπουν βίαια τις εργασιακές σχέσεις παρά τις τεκμηριωμένες προτάσεις που έχουμε καταθέσει.

Οι δημοσιογράφοι της ΕΡΤ έχουμε να παρατηρήσουμε ότι είναι ανάγκη ο υφυπουργός να γίνει πιο συγκεκριμένος, ουσιαστικός και με σαφές χρονοδιάγραμμα λύσεων. Δεν βοηθάει κανένα όταν στις θεσμικά και νομικά τεκμηριωμένες προτάσεις των εργαζομένων ο αρμόδιος υφυπουργός προσερχόμενος στο διάλογο απαντά κυρίως με γενικόλογες πολιτικές παρατηρήσεις και αιτιάσεις.

Οι δημοσιογράφοι της ΕΡΤ συνεχίζουμε να είμαστε εδώ και ζητάμε από τον υφυπουργό, αρμόδιο για τη Δημόσια Ραδιοτηλεόραση, να συνεχίσει το διάλογο και να εφαρμόσει αυτό που δημοσίως έχει υποστηρίξει «ότι οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ είναι μέρος της λύσης», προκειμένου να εκπέμψει ξανά το σήμα της Δημόσιας Ραδιοφωνίας – Τηλεόρασης μόνο από τις εγκαταστάσεις και τις συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ, σεβόμενος τις αποφάσεις του ΣτΕ.



ΕΡΤ , Καψής

----------


## kioan

Ύστερα από πολύ καιρό, βρήκα επιτέλους σήμερα μια τηλεόραση με κάτι που αξίζει να δει κανείς  :Tongue2:

----------


## SRF

> Ύστερα από πολύ καιρό, βρήκα επιτέλους σήμερα μια τηλεόραση με κάτι που αξίζει να δει κανείς



Χμμμμ... και είναι μάλιστα και 3D HDTV!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## lepouras

*Μνήμες ραδιοφώνου*ένα υπέροχο άρθρο που έγραψε ένας συγχωριανός μου ο Γιώργος Γούσιας. σε πολλούς είμαι σίγουρος θα τους ξυπνήσει υπέροχες μνήμες(κυρίως με τις ηχογραφήσεις  που έχει βάλει) αλλά και με τον ωραίο τρόπου που περιγραφή τις προσωπικές του μνήμες θα μπορέσει να δώσει και κάποια εικόνα σε νεώτερους που δεν ζήσανε εκείνες τις εποχές.

http://www.drakotrypa.gr/index.php?o...:-2&Itemid=142
υ.γ. σκέφτηκα να το βάλω εδώ πιστεύοντας ότι ταιριάζει με το θέμα.

----------


## JOHNY+

Ρε παιδιά η ερτ εκπέμπει ακόμα ? Σήμερα έπιανα και τα 3 κανάλια κανονικά και είχε και ειδήσεις .

----------


## electron

Χρήστο ακόμη εκπέμπει αν και δεν ξέρω για πόσο ακόμα, γιατί κάτι λέγεται για εισαγγελική παρέμβαση.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Εκπέμπει και διαδικτυακά στο www.ertopen.com.

Δείτε από το 2:32:40 και μετά την χθεσινή πρωινή εδώ.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Κατόπιν παρέμβασης της κυβέρνησης στον AstraSat κατεβαίνει η *δορυφορική* αναμετάδοση(ΤΥ και Ραδιο) της ΝΕΤ στις 6μμ., ενώ πληρώνονται από την ποσπερτ!!!!! συζήτηση τώρα WWW.ertopen.com

----------


## radioamateur

Εδώ ζητάνε σε ραδιοερασιτέχνες να κρατήσουν την ΕΡΤ ανοιχτή.
http://www.ertopen.com/eidiseis/item...a#.UmldU3CBm8k

Κατάλαβε κανείς τι ζητάνε;

----------


## leosedf

Και όταν αποκτήσουν καρέκλα οι ερτάδες θα πούνε "φύγετε, είμαστε επαγγελματίες εμείς, εσείς δεν έχετε καμιά δουλειά εδώ" κλπ κλπ κλπ.
Και θα τους πετάξουν έξω χωρίς ούτε ένα ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

Άστους να πνιγούν.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Κατάλαβε κανείς τι ζητάνε;



Μάλλον ζητάνε να αναλάβουν οι "ερασιτεχνικοί ραδιοσταθμοί" να αναμεταδίδουν το αντιπρόγραμμα των καταληψιών.  :Cursing:

----------


## Μανος Μ

> Και όταν αποκτήσουν καρέκλα οι ερτάδες θα πούνε "φύγετε, είμαστε επαγγελματίες εμείς, εσείς δεν έχετε καμιά δουλειά εδώ" κλπ κλπ κλπ.
> Και θα τους πετάξουν έξω χωρίς ούτε ένα ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.
> 
> Άστους να πνιγούν.



Θελω να πιστευω οτι αυτοι που θα εκαναν αυτο εχουν παει στη ΔΤ.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Και όταν αποκτήσουν καρέκλα οι ερτάδες θα πούνε "φύγετε, είμαστε επαγγελματίες εμείς, εσείς δεν έχετε καμιά δουλειά εδώ" κλπ κλπ κλπ.
> Και θα τους πετάξουν έξω χωρίς ούτε ένα ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.
> 
> Άστους να πνιγούν.



 Σκέψου όταν στρατολογούσε ο Καραισκάκης ή ο Κολοκοτρώνης να σκεφτόντουσαν όλοι έτσι.

Εξαρτάται αν "ξανακάτσουν" , αν θα είναι με την ουρά στα σκέλια, όχι βέβαια για να επιβραβέψουν όσους παραστάθηκαν με τον τρόπο που εννοείς αλλά δίνοντας αντικειμενικές το δυνατόν ειδήσεις. Αν βέβαια υπογράψουν δήλωση μετάνοιας καλά να πάθουμε.

----------


## SRF

Το θέμα της ΕΡΤ ήταν τεράστιο... και θα μπορούσε να είναι πραγματικά το έναυσμα για μιά δημοκρατική απαλλαγή από την Τρόϊκα και τους υπαλληλίσκους της εδώ, που εκτελούν (ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ) τις εντολες ΓΕΝΟΚΤΟΝΙΑΣ του Ελληνικού λαού απολύτως! 
Αλλά... όπως έχω γράψει ξανά σε άλλο θέμα, ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ από την στιγμή που επενέβη ως "ΠΥΡΟΣΒΕΣΤΗΣ" και το καπέλωσε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με τις έντεχνες παρουσιάσεις του πολυπολιτισμικού χαρακτήρα που αρέσκετε να μας επιβάλλει σε κάθε ευκαιρεία!!! 

Δυστυχώς... ο "ΜΕΓΑΣ ΠΥΡΟΣΒΕΣΤΗΣ" αυτός λειτουργεί σε κάθε ευκαιρεία ως προαγωγός τελικά της Τρόϊκας... με τις μεθόδους του! 
Και η ΕΡΤ ήταν μία από αυτές τις επιτυχείς πυροσβέσεις του... ώστε να μην ανοίξει ανεξέλεγκτα η θρυαλλίς και χαλασει το σχέδιο της ΓΕΝΟΚΤΟΝΙΑΣ μας! 
Τώρα ζητάνε οι εκεί καθοδηγούμενοι πιά "εθελοντές πυροσβέστες" στήριξη από ποιούς? Τους "ραδιοερασιτέχνες" ... δηλαδή τους ίδιους που όλοι αυτοί σύσσωμα μέχρι εχθές χαρακτηρίζαν ως "πειρατές" ? 
Άντε καλή τύχη!!! Ας λουστούνε το καπέλο που δεχθήκαν να τους φορεθεί, και καταλήξαν υποχείρια λαοπλάνων πολυπολιτισμικών πυροσβεστών τώρα πιά!

----------

aeonios (25-10-13), 

leosedf (25-10-13), 

Spirtos (25-10-13), 

tasos987 (25-10-13)

----------


## leosedf

> Τώρα ζητάνε οι εκεί καθοδηγούμενοι πιά "εθελοντές πυροσβέστες" στήριξη από ποιούς? Τους "ραδιοερασιτέχνες" ... δηλαδή τους ίδιους που όλοι αυτοί σύσσωμα μέχρι εχθές χαρακτηρίζαν ως "πειρατές" ? 
> Άντε καλή τύχη!!! Ας λουστούνε το καπέλο που δεχθήκαν να τους φορεθεί, και καταλήξαν υποχείρια λαοπλάνων πολυπολιτισμικών πυροσβεστών τώρα πιά!



Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη εξήγηση.
Εγώ λέω να τους το στείλουμε με mail αυτό μιας και έχουν τις διευθύνσεις διαθέσιμες.

----------


## SRF

> Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη εξήγηση.
> Εγώ λέω να τους το στείλουμε με mail αυτό μιας και έχουν τις διευθύνσεις διαθέσιμες.



Ξέρεις Leosedf αυτό το 'κάλεσμα" εμένα μου ξυπνάει μνήμες του παρελθόντως... Κάτι σαν "ΑΝΤΙ" ένα πράγμα! Προσοχή Αντί όχι ΑΝΤ1 !!! 
Όποιος έχει ζήσει μακρόχρονα την ιστορία του Ελληνικού ραδιοφώνου και τα "ελεύθερα" ραδιόφωνα προ "ελεύθερης ραδιοφΟνιας" θυμάται πολλά αναλόγου "χώρου" που επιχειρηθήκαν!!! Και πάντα το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η καπήλευση (η ρίζα της λέξεως είναι το ΚΑΠΕΛΟ) των όποιων αγαθών ερασιτεχνικών συμπαραστάσεων εκδηλωθήκαν!!! 
Οπότε...

----------


## electron

Και για να το πούμε απλά, όταν η ΕΡΤ κατήγγειλε κάποτε, προ ελεύθερης ραδιοφωνίας τους ράδιο πειραματιστές ως παράνομους, τώρα ζητά την συνδρομή τους.

----------


## antonis_p

> Και για να το πούμε απλά, όταν η ΕΡΤ κατήγγειλε κάποτε, προ ελεύθερης ραδιοφωνίας τους ράδιο πειραματιστές ως παράνομους, τώρα ζητά την συνδρομή τους.



1) ήταν κάτι άλλο;

2) δεν ζήτησε την συνδρομή των ραδιο πειρα(ματισ)τών.

3) ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα τί ακριβώς ζητά, εκτός από το ΕΠΑΜ, το ΠΑΜΕ, τους "Δεν Πληρώνω" κλπ θέλει και ένα πανό των ραδιοερασιτεχνών στη Μεσογείων;

----------


## fuzz

η επισημη θεση της ΕΡΤ (οταν ηταν νομιμη) δεν θα μπορουσε να ειναι αλλη εκτος απ αυτη που οριζουν οι νομοι  , ας μην εχουμε αυταπατες

θυμηθητε οτι ο Σαββοπουλος "εβγαλε" απο το κρατικο ραδιοφωνο στον αερα ραδιοπειρατες να μιλησουν (ετσι τους "νομιμοποιουσε")
πιστευω οτι περα απ την επισημη θεση οι ανθρωποι (τεχνικοι , τους βαζω πρωτους αλλα κ ο αλλοι εργαζομενοι) θα εχουν μονο καλα λογια να πουν για αυτο το κομματι

----------


## silver

Προς antonis-p και εντελως φιλικα
1)Οχι ουτε ηταν ουτε ειναι,προς το παρον,κατι αλλο.Ισως ομως να ειναι μια πιο "καθαρη" κατασταση απο καποιους που παιρνουν ενα χαρτι για να νομιμοποιησουν απλως τις κεραιες τους η καποιους αλλους που πριν παρουν το "χαρτι"ανηκαν σε αυτην την κατηγορια και μετα "εθαψαν" το παρελθον τους.
2)Εγω γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι λογω κακης διατυπωσης εννοουν τους ραδιοπειρατες:Αλλωστε αυτοι εχουν και τις δυνατοτητες αλλα και τον εξοπλισμο για να βοηθησουν μια τετοια κατασταση.Ο ραδιοερασιτεχνης τι θα μπορουσε να τους προσφερει:Αναμεταδωση,ζευξεις τι:
3) Παντως πανο δεν ζητανε εχουν τοσα πολλα που δεν χωρανε αλλα.Ουσιαστικη βοηθεια ζητανε.

----------


## SRF

> Προς antonis-p και εντελως φιλικα
> 1)Οχι ουτε ηταν ουτε ειναι,προς το παρον,κατι αλλο.Ισως ομως να ειναι μια πιο "καθαρη" κατασταση απο καποιους που παιρνουν ενα χαρτι για να νομιμοποιησουν απλως τις κεραιες τους η καποιους αλλους που πριν παρουν το "χαρτι"ανηκαν σε αυτην την κατηγορια και μετα "εθαψαν" το παρελθον τους.
> 2)Εγω γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι λογω κακης διατυπωσης εννοουν τους ραδιοπειρατες:Αλλωστε αυτοι εχουν και τις δυνατοτητες αλλα και τον εξοπλισμο για να βοηθησουν μια τετοια κατασταση.Ο ραδιοερασιτεχνης τι θα μπορουσε να τους προσφερει:Αναμεταδωση,ζευξεις τι:
> 3) Παντως πανο δεν ζητανε εχουν τοσα πολλα που δεν χωρανε αλλα. *Ουσιαστικη βοηθεια ζητανε*.



Δηλαδή? Ουσιαστική ως προς τι?

----------


## SRF

> *η επισημη θεση της ΕΡΤ (οταν ηταν νομιμη) δεν θα μπορουσε να ειναι αλλη* εκτος απ αυτη που οριζουν οι νομοι  , ας μην εχουμε αυταπατες
> 
> θυμηθητε οτι ο Σαββοπουλος "εβγαλε" απο το κρατικο ραδιοφωνο στον αερα ραδιοπειρατες να μιλησουν (ετσι τους "νομιμοποιουσε")
> πιστευω οτι περα απ την επισημη θεση οι ανθρωποι (τεχνικοι , τους βαζω πρωτους αλλα κ ο αλλοι εργαζομενοι) θα εχουν μονο καλα λογια να πουν για αυτο το κομματι



Χμμμμ... 
Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς, περί επισήμων "θέσεων" ! Κάποτε η ΕΡΤ ... τότε ΕΙΡΤ, έκανε και άλλα, ώστε να ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ τους "ραδιοερασιτέχνες" (Αντώνη έτσι αποκαλέστηκαν ευρέως τότε και αυτούς αποκαλεί έτσι η "ΕΡΤ" σήμερα, οπότε για την οικονομία της συζητήσεως παρέβλεψέ το προσωρινά)! Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σκόπιμο να αναφέρω συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα, και πράξεις, των... ΤΕΧΝΙΚΩΝ ΤΗΣ!!! Άσε την διοίκηση των εγκάθετων! Αυτοί αν ΟΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΙ δεν τους ενημερώναν με το Ν & Σ ιδέα δεν είχαν περί θεμάτων τέτοιας φύσεως!!!  

Την ιστορία με τον "Νιόνιο" άστην... είναι βαθύτερα τα αίτια και τα υπόγεια ρεύματα (και χτυπάνε σαν υπερυψηλή εννίοτε) και τα όποια αποτελέσματα έφερε στους "ραδιοερασιτέχνες" της εποχής!!! Γιά ρώτα ΤΙ έγινε... τι απέδωσε αυτή, και σε ποιούς!!! 
Τεχνικοί πιό "ανοιχτόμυαλοι" υπήρξαν στην ΕΡΤ αργότερα... μετά την άνοιξη της "ελεύθερης ραδιοφΟνίας" !!! Και αυτοί προήλθαν από πρώην "ραδιοερασιτέχνες" και είχαν ΛΙΓΟ πιό καλή οπτική του εν λόγο πεδίου!!!

----------


## electron

Πράγματι δεν ξεκαθαρίζεται ακριβώς τι εστί <ραδιοερασιτέχνες>, όμως αυτοί που εκπέμπουν ακόμα στα fm, είναι και οι μόνοι θα μπορούσαν να συνδράμουν στο να ακουστεί στα ερτζιανά η φιμωμένη ΕΡΤ.
Θα πρέπει όμως να μην ξεχνάμε και το παρελθόν

----------


## silver

Ουσιαστικη βοηθεια:
1) Αναμεταδωσεις του προγραμματος τους.Λιγο δυσκολο βεβαια λογω φοβου αλλα οχι απιθανο.Υπαρχει το προηγουμενο του Ρ/Σ Πολυτεχνειου.
2)Υλικοτεχνικη βοηθεια.Τα μεσα που διαθετουν ειναι ελαχιστα γιατι τα περισσοτερα ειναι "κλειδωμενα" και ανηκουν αλλου παρ ολο που μερικα απο αυτα τα εχουν χρεωμενα.Και ενα διπολο αλουμινιου τους ειναι χρησιμο.Τα διπολα του 91,8 ειναι "προσφορα" οπως και τα πανελ της τηλεορασης.Ειναι αυτο που λενε οτι περισσευει.
3)Υπολογισμος και σχεδιαση κεραιοσυστηματων.Ουτε τα προγραμματα που ειχαν δεν εχουν γιατι αλλα "πηγαν" σπιτι μαζι με την συνταξη ορισμενων και τα υπολοιπα ειναι στην νεα ιδιοκτησια.
Για το δικαιον η οχι του αγωνα τους ο καθενας μας παντως εχει τις δικες του αποψεις και ειναι ολες μα ολες απολυτα σεβαστες ασχετως αν ειναι σωστες η οχι.Ποιος το περιμενε παντως οτι η ΕΡΤ θα ερχοταν καποια στιγμη στην ιδια μοιρα με τους "ραδιοπειρατες".Αντε τωρα να μαθουμε οτι παιζουν και κρυφτουλι με τα ραδιογωνιομετρα,διαθετουν τηλεχειρισμους για να τα κλεινουν σε περιπτωση εφοδου και οτι θα εφαρμοστει ο νομος 2801 για παρανομη εγκατασταση κεραιας.Εκεινη την "κεραια υψηλης τασης" που η "εκπομπη ακτινοβολιας της αγγιζει τα 4800 megahertz".Οχι δεν ειναι πλακα δες τε εδω και οχι μονο:http://www.radiofono.gr/node/3861

----------


## antonis_p

> Προς antonis-p και εντελως φιλικα
> 1)Οχι ουτε ηταν ουτε ειναι,προς το παρον,κατι αλλο.Ισως ομως να ειναι μια πιο "καθαρη" κατασταση απο καποιους που παιρνουν ενα χαρτι για να νομιμοποιησουν απλως τις κεραιες τους η καποιους αλλους που πριν παρουν το "χαρτι"ανηκαν σε αυτην την κατηγορια και μετα "εθαψαν" το παρελθον τους.



Ο παράνομος είναι παράνομος ακόμα και όταν ασκεί παράνομες δραστηριότητες αλλά έχει άδεια για να ασκεί κάποιες νόμιμες αλλά δεν το κάνει. Αν και δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας.





> 2)Εγω γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι λογω κακης διατυπωσης εννοουν τους ραδιοπειρατες:Αλλωστε αυτοι εχουν και τις δυνατοτητες αλλα και τον εξοπλισμο για να βοηθησουν μια τετοια κατασταση.Ο ραδιοερασιτεχνης τι θα μπορουσε να τους προσφερει:Αναμεταδωση,ζευξεις τι:



Αν είναι τόσο μαλάκες που δεν ξέρουν να ξεχωρήσουν τον ραδιοερασιτέχνη από κάποιον που θα ήθελε να είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης ή αυτοαποκαλείται ραδιοερασιτέχνης ....





> 3) Παντως πανο δεν ζητανε εχουν τοσα πολλα που δεν χωρανε αλλα.Ουσιαστικη βοηθεια ζητανε.



Από τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες; Τί βοήθεια; να τους συμπληρώσουν  τις QSL; (Ένας σοβαρός ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός βραχέων ή μεσαίων οφείλει να στέλνει QSL κάρτες)

Από τους πειρατές; Τί βοήθεια; Να τους αναμεταδώσει ο Μάριος;





> Πράγματι δεν ξεκαθαρίζεται ακριβώς τι εστί <ραδιοερασιτέχνες>, όμως αυτοί που εκπέμπουν ακόμα στα fm, είναι και οι μόνοι θα μπορούσαν να συνδράμουν στο να ακουστεί στα ερτζιανά η φιμωμένη ΕΡΤ.
> Θα πρέπει όμως να μην ξεχνάμε και το παρελθόν



Εϊναι κατάντια τόσο ο κρατικός ραδιοφωνικός φορέας αλλά και το κατεξοχήν φόρουμ ηλεκτρονικών να μην ξέρουν τί σημαίνει "ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός". Αν τελικά έχουν πέσει σε τέτοιο ατόπημα οι ακτιβιστές της ΕΡΤ, θα πρέπει να στείλουν επιστολές διαμαρτηρίας όλοι οι ραδιοερασιτεχνικοί σύλλογοι και φορείς της χώρας.

----------


## electron

Αντώνη και συ ο ιδιος λες οτι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν κάτι στην ΕΡΤ, πέρα από μια κάρτα qsl. Αν τώρα έχουν μπερδέψει τις έννοιες θα πρέπει να το ξεκαθαρίσουν. Πάντως ένας ραδιοπειραματιστής δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τον Μάριο και την παρακμή του πασης λογής διαφημισάκια. Αυτά για την αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων.

----------


## antonis_p

> Αντώνη και συ ο ιδιος λες οτι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν κάτι στην ΕΡΤ, πέρα από μια κάρτα qsl. Αν τώρα έχουν μπερδέψει τις έννοιες θα πρέπει να το ξεκαθαρίσουν. Πάντως ένας ραδιοπειραματιστής δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τον Μάριο και την παρακμή του πασης λογής διαφημισάκια. Αυτά για την αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων.



Τελικά οι ακτιβιστές της ΕΡΤ τί ζητάνε; Να τους αναμεταδώσουν παράνομα κάποιοι παράνομοι;

----------


## radioamateur

> Προς antonis-p και εντελως φιλικα
> 1)Οχι ουτε ηταν ουτε ειναι,προς το παρον,κατι αλλο.Ισως ομως να ειναι μια πιο "καθαρη" κατασταση απο καποιους που παιρνουν ενα χαρτι για να νομιμοποιησουν απλως τις κεραιες τους η καποιους αλλους που πριν παρουν το "χαρτι"ανηκαν σε αυτην την κατηγορια και μετα "εθαψαν" το παρελθον τους.
> 2)Εγω γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι λογω κακης διατυπωσης εννοουν τους ραδιοπειρατες:Αλλωστε αυτοι εχουν και τις δυνατοτητες αλλα και τον εξοπλισμο για να βοηθησουν μια τετοια κατασταση.Ο ραδιοερασιτεχνης τι θα μπορουσε να τους προσφερει:Αναμεταδωση,ζευξεις τι:
> 3) Παντως πανο δεν ζητανε εχουν τοσα πολλα που δεν χωρανε αλλα.Ουσιαστικη βοηθεια ζητανε.




Ώπα και ποιος καλύπτει νομικά τον φουκαρά ραδιοπειραματιστή των FM που τόσο μάτωσε η ψυχή του;Τον χαρακτήρισαν ΡΑΔΙΟΠΕΙΡΑΤΗ τον εξαφάνησαν πχ  από Αττικά ερτζιανά ανοίγοντας για την ΕΡΤ πάνω από 14 άχρηστους αναμεταδότες πχ στην Αττική 90,90 91,60 93,60 95,60 97,90 99,90 100,90 101,80 102,90 103,70 105,00 105,80 106,70 107,00  Και τώρα του ζητάνε βοήθεια με  ποιο όφελος για να συνεχιστεί το πάρτυ...Και όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε...

----------


## antonis_p

> Ώπα και ποιος καλύπτει νομικά τον φουκαρά ραδιοπειραματιστή των FM που τόσο μάτωσε η ψυχή του;Τον χαρακτήρισαν ΡΑΔΙΟΠΕΙΡΑΤΗ



Αγαπητέ "radioamateur" ....
ο πειρατής που α) σέβεται τον εαυτό του και β) δεν νομίζει πως είναι σε θέση να κοροϊδεύει την κοινωνία,
ξέρει οτι είναι πειρατής (παράνομος) και έτσι *αυτοαποκαλείται*:

http://radiopeiratis.blogspot.gr/p/blog-page_08.html

http://radiopirates.gr/

και δεν χρησιμοποιεί άσχετους και άκυρους ορισμούς δικής του σύλληψης προκειμένου να ομορφύνει και να "νομιμοποιήσει" μία γνωστή μη νόμιμη δραστηριότητα. 

BTW, σε τί "πειραματισμό" παραπέμπουν οι φωτό των επαγγελματικών εγκαταστάσεων που δημοσιεύεις;

----------


## silver

radioamateur κανεις δεν θα τον καλυψει.Οτι κανει θα το κανει,αν το κανει,με δικη του προτοβουλια.Τις συχνοτητες ομως αν θα ειναι μια,δυο,τρεις η δεκατρεις δεν το ζητουσαν αυτοι αλλα εκεινοι που για τους ιδιους λογους αποφασιζαν οτι θα ειναι 20 που μετα ξεχυλωσαν και εγιναν 28 και μετα 35 αναλογα με τις "αναγκες" τους.Τωρα δλδ που θα λιγοστεψουν τα προγραμματα θα τις απελευθερωσουν:Μην ξεχνας οτι αυτες κατοχυρωνονται διεθνως και αυτο το κανει το κρατος και οχι ο φορεας.Οσο για το παρτυ ναι βεβαιως γινοταν αλλα μπορουσε να διορθωθει αν υπηρχε βουληση.Ποσο βεβαιον ειναι οτι δεν θα γινονται τα ιδια και στο καινουργιο σχημα.Εγω θα ηθελα ξεκαθαρισμα μετα απο μια πραγματικη αξιολογηση ωστε να μεινουν αυτοι που το αξιζουν.Σε καθε ομαδα υπαρχουν οι πραγματικα εργαζομενοι-γνωστες αλλα και τα "βαριδια".antonisp οι περισσοτερο διαδεδομενοι "τιτλοι" της μη νομιμης δραστηριοτητας ηταν "ερασιτεχνες",αλλωστε ετσι τους χαρακτηριζε και ο νομοθετης οταν εδωσαν τις ερασιτεχνικες αδειες στα fm και φυσικα ο πιο διαδεδομενος "ραδιοπειρατες".Αν τωρα καποιος θελει να αυτοαποκαλειται καπως αλλοιως ας του εξηγησουμε την διαφορα των ορων.Οσο για τις φωτο δεν ειναι μονο για επαγγελματικη χρηση αλλα χρησιμοποιηθηκαν και απο αυτους που καποτε πηραν αυτες τις "μικρες" αδειες και μετα εμειναν με τον .......στο χερι.Καλημερα.

----------

SRF (26-10-13)

----------


## antonis_p

> antonisp οι περισσοτερο διαδεδομενοι "τιτλοι" της μη νομιμης δραστηριοτητας ηταν "ερασιτεχνες",αλλωστε ετσι τους χαρακτηριζε και ο νομοθετης οταν εδωσαν τις ερασιτεχνικες αδειες στα fm και φυσικα ο πιο διαδεδομενος *"ραδιοπειρατες"*.Αν τωρα καποιος θελει να αυτοαποκαλειται καπως αλλοιως ας του εξηγησουμε την διαφορα των ορων.Οσο για τις φωτο δεν ειναι μονο για επαγγελματικη χρηση αλλα χρησιμοποιηθηκαν και απο αυτους που καποτε πηραν αυτες τις "μικρες" αδειες και μετα εμειναν με τον .......στο χερι.Καλημερα.



Προφανώς - και επειδή δεν βγαίνει άκρη όσο και αν εξηγείς ή προτείνεις για μελέτη θεσμικά κείμενα και νόμους - ο καθένας θα αυτοπροσδιορίζεται, "ότι δηλώσεις είσαι" ... έτσι δεν λένε;

Για όπου υπάρχει καλή διάθεση και ικανότητα κατανόησης, υπάρχουν τόσο τα παραπάνω που ανέφερα, όσο και το διαδίκτυο όπου καταγράφεται η πραγματικότητα σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirate_radio Ο όρος που ανάφερες είναι αυτός που χρησιμοποιείται παγκοσμίως και με αυτόν καταλαβαίνει το ίδιο πράγμα όλος ο κόσμος.

----------


## radioamateur

> Αγαπητέ "radioamateur" ....
> ο πειρατής που α) σέβεται τον εαυτό του και β) δεν νομίζει πως είναι σε θέση να κοροϊδεύει την κοινωνία,
> ξέρει οτι είναι πειρατής (παράνομος) και έτσι *αυτοαποκαλείται*:
> 
> http://radiopeiratis.blogspot.gr/p/blog-page_08.html
> 
> http://radiopirates.gr/
> 
> και δεν χρησιμοποιεί άσχετους και άκυρους ορισμούς δικής του σύλληψης προκειμένου να ομορφύνει και να "νομιμοποιήσει" μία γνωστή μη νόμιμη δραστηριότητα. 
> ...



Οι σωστοί ραδιοπειραματιστές των ερτζιανών χρησιμοποιούν τα πιο εξελιγμένα μηχανήμτα & εξαρτήματα εκπομπής για να μην δημιουργούν προβλήματα.Δεν τους συμφέρει τους πλέον να κασκευάζουν αλλά να αγοράζουν έτοιμα όπως και εσύ τους πομποδέκτες VHF, HF κτλ. Η νομοθεσία κάποτε έκανε στην παραχώρηση  2 μίζερων μεγάκυκλων για ερασιτετεχνική χρήση στα FM αλλά μετά το θέμα ξεχάστηκε.
Ελπίζω να μην βάλουν φόρο στην ακρόαση των ερασιτεχνικών φωνών  :Tongue2:  όπως πάμε...

----------


## antonis_p

[QUOTE=radioamateur;623594]
Οι σωστοί ραδιοπειραματιστές των ερτζιανών χρησιμοποιούν τα πιο εξελιγμένα μηχανήματα & εξαρτήματα εκπομπής για να μην δημιουργούν προβλήματα.

Ο ραδιο "πειραματιστής" που κάνει το παραπάνω, σε τί πειραματίζεται; Σε τί αποσκοπεί ένα πείραμα που κάνει ο φουκαράς ραδιοπειραματιστής των FM που τόσο μάτωσε η ψυχή του με εξοπλισμό που κάποτε αγόραζε από τον Βασίλη και σήμερα από τον Τάσο; Ποια είναι η ουσία αυτού του πειράματος;

----------


## electron

Αντώνη η ουσία του πείράματος είναι η ίδια με αυτή του ραδιοερασιτέχνη και λέγεται επικοινωνία. Μπορεί να υπαρχουν βασικές διαφόρες μεταξύ των δύο αλλά η ουσία ειναι αυτή.

----------


## antonis_p

> Αντώνη η ουσία του πειράματος είναι η ίδια με αυτή του ραδιοερασιτέχνη και λέγεται επικοινωνία. Μπορεί να υπαρχουν βασικές διαφόρες μεταξύ των δύο αλλά η ουσία ειναι αυτή.



Ο μεσος ραδιοερασιτέχνης (όχι αυτός του φορητού και των repeaters) πειραματίζεται με τις κεραίες του, μαθαίνει τη διάδοση προσπαθώντας να επιτύχει πιο μακρυνές επαφές, και τέλος πάντων βελτιώνεται στην "τεχνική της ραδιοεπικοινωνίας".
Η επικοινωνία έχει αμφίδρομη έννοια. Το οτι πχ επικοινωνούμε εμείς οι δύο σημαίνει πως ο ένας καταλαβαίνει τον άλλο. Όταν εσύ είσαι ο πομπός και εγώ ο δέκτης και εγώ το μόνο που κάνω είναι να δέχομαι τα φιρμάνια σου, αυτό δεν είναι επικοινωνία! Άρα ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης, ο cber ή ο ψαράς που μιλά με το λιμεναρχείο, *επικοινωνούν*. Αυτός που εκπέμπει Άννα Μαρώνη δεν επικοινωνεί! (Βάζει μουσική, κάνει αφιερώσεις και βγάζει γκόμενες, και πολύ καλά κάνει) Στον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό αυτό το κάνει το beacon! Κάποιος εκπέμπει και κάποιος ίσως ακούει! Και φυσικά εκεί γίνεται για άλλο λόγο!

Επειδή έχω κάνει τον ραδιοπειρατή στα πρώτα μου βήματα στις ασύρματες ενασχολήσεις μου, (και πέρασα αρκετά καλά  :Wink:  ) αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι πως αυτές οι δύο δραστηριότητες είναι άσχετες μεταξύ τους και το μόνο που τις συνδέει είναι το οτι μερικοί πολύ κακοί και άχρηστοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες χρησιμοποιούν την άδεια τους (που δεν πήραν χαμπάρι περί τίνος πρόκειται) για να κοροϊδέψουν για τη νομιμότητα της δραστηριότητάς τους.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Και φυσικά εκεί γίνεται για άλλο λόγο!



Την χρυσή εποχή της πειρατικής ραδιοφωνίας (1975-1982) το κίνητρο ήταν 20% για πειραματισμό, 30% για μουσική και 50% για σέξ (αφιερώσεις - καμάκι - γκόμενες). 

Μετά, στην δεκαετία του 1980, αυξήθηκαν πολύ οι σταθμοί που έβαζαν διαφημήσεις. Προς το τέλος μερικοί άρχισαν να κάνουν σχεδόν επαγγελματικό μουσικό πρόγραμμα, μαλλον με χρηματοδότηση από τις μεγάλες δισκογραφικές εταιρείες.

----------


## antonis_p

> Την χρυσή εποχή της πειρατικής ραδιοφωνίας (1975-1982) το κίνητρο ήταν 20% για πειραματισμό, 30% για μουσική και 50% για σέξ (αφιερώσεις - καμάκι - γκόμενες). 
> 
> Μετά, στην δεκαετία του 1980, αυξήθηκαν πολύ οι σταθμοί που έβαζαν διαφημήσεις. Προς το τέλος μερικοί άρχισαν να κάνουν σχεδόν επαγγελματικό μουσικό πρόγραμμα, μαλλον με χρηματοδότηση από τις μεγάλες δισκογραφικές εταιρείες.



Πολύ σωστά! Εγώ το έκανα γύρω στο '87, στα τελειώματα. Και φυσικά για κάποιον (  :Wink:  ) από αυτους τους τρεις λόγους. Χωρίς καμία τεχνογνωσία - ποιος να στην μεταδώσει άλλωστε - χωρίς τεχνικά βιβλία ή περιοδικά, χωρίς μαθήματα σε κάποιον σύλλογο, χωρίς διάβασμα για εξετάσεις, τί πειραματισμό θα κάνεις;

Είναι ακριβώς όπως το έγραψες, αυτό που με εκνευρίζει είναι η υποκρισία.

----------


## sigmacom

Αντώνη, αν το καλοσκεφτείς, δεν είναι τόσο στεγανά μεταξύ τους... 

Κατ' αρχάς ο ορισμός της "επικοινωνίας" δεν προϋποθέτει απαραίτητα να είναι αμφίδρομη. 
Η διαφημιστική αφίσα που θα συναντήσεις στον δρόμο, *είναι* επικοινωνία. Το βιβλίο που διαβάζεις *είναι* επικοινωνία. 
Μονόδρομη μεν, αλλά ο δημιουργός τους, σου επικοινωνεί αυτό που θέλει. 

Αλλά ακόμα κι απαιτείς αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία, το τηλεφώνημα που θα κάνει ο ακροατής για μια αφιέρωση και θα πει "είμαι ο Κίτσος, σας ακούω από τάδε περιοχή και θέλω το τάδε τραγούδι", δεν σχηματίζει αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία? 

Το όφελος του 50% ( :Redface: ) που λέμε ότι έχουν οι ραδιοπειρατές, δεν είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο με τα QSL για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες? 
Για μένα η ευχαρίστηση ήταν να ακούγομαι πιο μακριά / καλά από άλλους ραδιοπειρατές που είχαν -υποτίθεται- καλύτερα μηχανήματα & ισχύ από μένα. 
Το feedback των τηλεφωνημάτων, τι διαφορά έχει από τις κάρτες QSL?

Όλοι οι ραδιοπειρατές προσπαθούν να ακουστούν όσο πιο μακρια και καλύτερα γίνεται. Θα το προσπαθήσουν είτε με καλύτερα μηχανήματα, είτε με μεγαλύτερη ισχύ, είτε με καλύτερες κεραίες, είτε να πάνε να κόψουν τα καλώδια από τον άλλο ραδιοπειρατή που παίζει στην ίδια συχνότητα μερικά τετράγωνα πιο πέρα και τους παρεμβάλλει.  :Smile:  

Οι μεν πειραματίζονται σε προκαθορισμένες μπάντες με κανόνες και πρακτικές που διέπονται από διεθνείς κανονισμούς, οι δε χώνονται στα FM χωρίς κάποιο θεσμικό πλαίσιο να τους περιβάλλει. 

Όπως έχω ξαναπεί στο παρελθόν, δώστε 1-2MHz για ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό στην μπάντα των FM. Θεσπίστε κανόνες χρήσης, και διαθέστε την στους αδειοδοτημένους ραδιοερασιτέχνες. 
Ανωφελείς χρήστες που θα έρθουν μόνο για το καμάκι θα υπάρξουν, όπως υπάρχουν και ανωφελείς "χειριστές ασυρμάτου".

Όχι?

----------


## electron

> Ο μεσος ραδιοερασιτέχνης (όχι αυτός του φορητού και των repeaters) πειραματίζεται με τις κεραίες του, μαθαίνει τη διάδοση προσπαθώντας να επιτύχει πιο μακρυνές επαφές, και τέλος πάντων βελτιώνεται στην "τεχνική της ραδιοεπικοινωνίας".
> Η επικοινωνία έχει αμφίδρομη έννοια. Το οτι πχ επικοινωνούμε εμείς οι δύο σημαίνει πως ο ένας καταλαβαίνει τον άλλο. Όταν εσύ είσαι ο πομπός και εγώ ο δέκτης και εγώ το μόνο που κάνω είναι να δέχομαι τα φιρμάνια σου, αυτό δεν είναι επικοινωνία! Άρα ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης, ο cber ή ο ψαράς που μιλά με το λιμεναρχείο, *επικοινωνούν*. Αυτός που εκπέμπει Άννα Μαρώνη δεν επικοινωνεί! (Βάζει μουσική, κάνει αφιερώσεις και βγάζει γκόμενες, και πολύ καλά κάνει) Στον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό αυτό το κάνει το beacon! Κάποιος εκπέμπει και κάποιος ίσως ακούει! Και φυσικά εκεί γίνεται για άλλο λόγο!
> 
> Επειδή έχω κάνει τον ραδιοπειρατή στα πρώτα μου βήματα στις ασύρματες ενασχολήσεις μου, (και πέρασα αρκετά καλά  ) αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι πως αυτές οι δύο δραστηριότητες είναι άσχετες μεταξύ τους και το μόνο που τις συνδέει είναι το οτι μερικοί πολύ κακοί και άχρηστοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες χρησιμοποιούν την άδεια τους (που δεν πήραν χαμπάρι περί τίνος πρόκειται) για να κοροϊδέψουν για τη νομιμότητα της δραστηριότητάς τους.



Πιστεύω ότι έχεις αποκτήσει, πιθανώς από την προσωπική σου εμπειρία, μια εικόνα για τους ραδιοπειραματιστές η οποία απεικονίζει κάποιον που το μόνο που τον ενδιέφερε ήταν να βγάλει γκόμενα. Δεν λέω ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις δεν συνέβει και αυτό, όμως υπήρχε και υπάρχει και η πλευρά της τεχνικής αναζήτησης. Εδώ υπάρχουν πολλοί παλαιοί του σπορ που το έχουν αποδείξει με τις συζητήσεις τους, χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα το θέμα ο μύθος τον fm η περιβόητη 504.
Όλες εκείνες οι δοκιμές με το μηχανάκι αυτό και πολλά άλλα, η δοκιμή πάνω σε κεραίες, τα ανεπανάληπτα κυκλώματα συνομιλιών, αυτά και τόσα άλλα δεν ανήκουν στον τομέα του πειραματισμού και της τεχνογνωσίας;; Μην είμαστε λοιπόν τόσο άδικοι με αυτό το ηθελημένα από την πολιτεία μας, παράνομο χόμπι. Επομένως δεν είναι ερασιτέχνες μόνο αυτοί που ήθελαν να κάνουν καμάκι, όσο για την επικοινωνία εκείνα τα χρόνια ειδικότερα, ήταν αμεσότατη με το ακροατή που άκουγε, έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο και ζητούσε να ακούσει την αγαπημένη του μουσική.

----------


## antonis_p

> Αντώνη, αν το καλοσκεφτείς, δεν είναι τόσο στεγανά μεταξύ τους... 
> 
> Κατ' αρχάς ο ορισμός της "επικοινωνίας" δεν προϋποθέτει απαραίτητα να είναι αμφίδρομη. 
> Η διαφημιστική αφίσα που θα συναντήσεις στον δρόμο, *είναι* επικοινωνία. Το βιβλίο που διαβάζεις *είναι* επικοινωνία. 
> Μονόδρομη μεν, αλλά ο δημιουργός τους, σου επικοινωνεί αυτό που θέλει.



Δεν έχεις (απόλυτα) άδικο αλλά πες μου; εσύ αισθάνεσαι πως επικοινωνείς με τον σχεδιαστή της διαφήμισης ή με τον .... Πορτοσάλτε; Ή με το συγγραφέα του βιβλίου;





> Αλλά ακόμα κι απαιτείς αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία, το τηλεφώνημα που θα κάνει ο ακροατής για μια αφιέρωση και θα πει "είμαι ο Κίτσος, σας ακούω από τάδε περιοχή και θέλω το τάδε τραγούδι", δεν σχηματίζει αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία?



Όχι ακριβώς, ο Κίτσος είναι η "ψαριά" σου και αυτός σε "χρησιμοποιεί" για να αφιερώσει στη Νίτσα μπας και του κάτσει.





> Το όφελος του 50% () που λέμε ότι έχουν οι ραδιοπειρατές, δεν είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο με τα QSL για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες? 
> Για μένα η ευχαρίστηση ήταν να ακούγομαι πιο μακριά / καλά από άλλους ραδιοπειρατές που είχαν -υποτίθεται- καλύτερα μηχανήματα & ισχύ από μένα. 
> Το feedback των τηλεφωνημάτων, τι διαφορά έχει από τις κάρτες QSL?



Όχι, το qso είναι μία αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία με το ίδιο μέσο μεταξύ δύο ανθρώπων με το ίδιο hobby, που κάνουν το ίδιο πράγμα και η qsl είναι ένα κομμάτι του qso, η επιβεβαίωση. Το τελευταίο μέρος του qso.

Το τηλεφώνημα του ακροατή είναι σαν την qsl του Short Wave Listener. Βέβαια σε σένα ίσως δίνει την ίδια ικανοποίηση που δίνει το qso στον ραδιοερασιτέχνη.





> Εδώ υπάρχουν πολλοί παλαιοί του σπορ που το έχουν αποδείξει με τις συζητήσεις τους, χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα το θέμα ο μύθος τον fm η περιβόητη 504.
> Όλες εκείνες οι δοκιμές με το μηχανάκι αυτό και πολλά άλλα, η δοκιμή πάνω σε κεραίες, τα ανεπανάληπτα κυκλώματα συνομιλιών, αυτά και τόσα άλλα δεν ανήκουν στον τομέα του πειραματισμού και της τεχνογνωσίας;; Μην είμαστε λοιπόν τόσο άδικοι με αυτό το ηθελημένα από την πολιτεία μας, παράνομο χόμπι.



Τα ανεπανάληπτα και ατέλειωτα κυκλώματα συνομιλιών με "control" σαν το "5 στα 5" (με κάποια αξιόπιστη συσκευή και καλιμπραρισμένο όργανο; ) ή 100% ;;; 

Δεν είναι "ηθελημένα από την πολιτεία μας παράνομο χόμπυ" αλλά μία διεθνής πρακτική που αξιώνει η κάθε περιοχή συχνοτήτων να χρησιμοποιείται για το σκοπό για τον οποίο υπάρχει. Καλώς η κακώς τα band plans προϋπήρχαν από εμάς και δεν είναι η πολιτεία μας που τα θέσπισε αλλά άλλοι οργανισμοί όπως η ITU. Και έρχομαι εγώ να πω γιατί είναι άδικη η Ελληνική πολιτεία που δεν κάνει μία ραδιοφωνική μπάντα, μία άλλη Citizen Band για να ανταλλάσουν control οι ..... "ραδιοπειραματιστές" της Ελλάδας; (γιατί δεν υπάρχει πουθενά αλλού στον κόσμο ο όρος "radio experimenter" )

BTW κυκλοφόρησε το νέο 5-9 report με ενδιαφέροντα θέματα: http://www.5-9report.gr/59report/5-9...T%20vol143.pdf

----------


## leosedf

Kitso's mother was sitting.

----------


## electron

> Όχι ακριβώς, ο Κίτσος είναι η "ψαριά" σου και αυτός σε "χρησιμοποιεί" για να αφιερώσει στη Νίτσα μπας και του κάτσει.



Και ο συνάδελφός σου ραδιοερασιτέχνης, σε "χρησιμοποιεί" με την έννοια που το θέτεις, προκειμένου να λάβει μια απάντηση για το πως ακούγεται σε σένα. Νομίζω ότι και πάλι κοιτάς τα πράγματα με μια προκατάληψη.






> Τα ανεπανάληπτα και ατέλειωτα κυκλώματα συνομιλιών με "control" σαν το "5 στα 5" (με κάποια αξιόπιστη συσκευή και καλιμπραρισμένο όργανο; ) ή 100% ;;;



Το μέσο που θα χρησιμοποιήσει μπορεί να μην είναι ο απόλυτα καλιμπραρισμένος δέκτης, όμως πέρα από αυτό το κοντρολ γινόταν και συζητήσεις για πολλά άλλα τεχνικά θέματα. Μερικές μάλιστα συνομιλίες όποιος τις άκουγε μάθαινε από αυτές, σε μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχε ιντερνετ και ο σημερινός καταιγισμός πληροφόρησης. 






> Και έρχομαι εγώ να πω γιατί είναι άδικη η Ελληνική πολιτεία που δεν κάνει μία ραδιοφωνική μπάντα, μία άλλη Citizen Band για να ανταλλάσουν control οι ..... "ραδιοπειραματιστές" της Ελλάδας; (γιατί δεν υπάρχει πουθενά αλλού στον κόσμο ο όρος "radio experimenter" )



 Μακάρι να γινόταν αυτό πραγματικά θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο. Πάντως Αντώνη και με όλο τον σεβασμό πιστεύω ότι αντιμετωπίζεις με προκατάληψη αυτή την μερίδα των ανθρώπων που ασχολούνται καλώς ή κακώς με την ραδιοφωνία. Εγώ θα πω κάτι τελευταίο και θα κλείσω εδώ την κουβέντα αυτή γιατί την εκτροχιάσαμε κανονικά από το αρχικό θέμα. Σωστός ή όχι ραδιοερασιτέχνης ή ραδιο πειραματιστής δεν γίνεται από κάποια βεβαίωση ή πτυχίο, αλλά πάνω απ όλα από το αν κάποιος είναι άνθρωπος με ήθος ή όχι.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Όχι ακριβώς, ο Κίτσος είναι η "ψαριά" σου και αυτός σε "χρησιμοποιεί" για να αφιερώσει στη Νίτσα μπας και του κάτσει.



 :Lol:   :Tongue2:   :Blink:   :W00t:   :Lol:  

Η Νίτσα του έκατσε του Κίτσου και τώρα έχουν 3 παιδιά. Το μεγάλο φέτος τελείωσε το ΤΕΙ!

----------


## antonis_p

> Πάντως Αντώνη και με όλο τον σεβασμό πιστεύω ότι αντιμετωπίζεις με προκατάληψη αυτή την μερίδα των ανθρώπων που ασχολούνται καλώς ή κακώς με την ραδιοφωνία. Εγώ θα πω κάτι τελευταίο και θα κλείσω εδώ την κουβέντα αυτή γιατί την εκτροχιάσαμε κανονικά από το αρχικό θέμα. Σωστός ή όχι ραδιοερασιτέχνης ή ραδιο πειραματιστής δεν γίνεται από κάποια βεβαίωση ή πτυχίο, αλλά πάνω απ όλα από το αν κάποιος είναι άνθρωπος με ήθος ή όχι.



Έκανα σαφές πως και εγώ πέρασα από εκεί. Μετά από διάβασμα και προσπάθεια για να ανταπεξέλθω στις απαιτήσεις των εξετάσεων της εποχής κατάφερα να γίνω ραδιοερασιτέχνης. Και περνώντας ο καιρός να βελτιωθώ. Και πρέπει να συζητώ με τον κάθε άσχετο γείτονα - και όχι μόνο - και να του εξηγώ πως είμαι ραδιοερασιτέχνης και όχι "ραδιοερασιτέχνης" (ραδιο .... experimenter) επειδή ο κάθε blackman αυτοσυστήνεται ως "ραδιοερασιτέχνης". Και επειδή αυτός έχει πρόσβαση στα ραδιόφωνα το κόσμου είναι ευκολότερο για αυτόν να επιβάλει το δικό του .... Και να φτάνουμε στο σημείο να καλεί η ΕΡΤ τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες και να εννοεί τελικά τους '"ραδιοπειραματιστές"!!!

Κατά τα άλλα κανένα καημό δεν έχω αν παίζουν μουσική, ανταλλάσουν control και αν θεωρούν πως κακώς η πολιτεία έδωσε σε επιχειρήσεις τις ραδιοφωνικές συχνότητες.

----------

Dragonborn (27-10-13)

----------


## electron

Οκ καταλαβαίνω κάπου την αγανάκτησή σου και γω ακούω blackman και βγάζω καντήλες, αλλά στον κόσμο όπως προείπα υπάρχουν οι σωστοί και οι λάθος, οι κάγκουρες και αυτοί που έχουν κάτι να πουν και να προσφέρουν. Αυτό ισχύει για όλους ανεξαιρέτως.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Έκανα σαφές πως και εγώ πέρασα από εκεί.



Δυστυχώς για διάφορους λόγους αυτός ήταν πρακτικά ο μόνος δρόμος, δεδομένου ότι το κύκλωμα των ραδιοερασιτεχνών ήταν παλιά πολύ κλειστό και εχθρικό προς τους νέους. Αν κατάφερνες να γίνεις δεκτός της προσκολλήσεως στην παλιά Ε.Ε.Ρ. επί Γεράρδου σε αντιμετώπιζαν σαν κολαούζο στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα σε έδιωχναν εξ αρχής με την αδιαφορία τους. Αυτά τα πληρώνουμε γιατί οδήγησαν όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους στον εναλλακτικό δρόμο για πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## antonis_p

> Η Νίτσα του έκατσε του Κίτσου και τώρα έχουν 3 παιδιά. Το μεγάλο φέτος τελείωσε το ΤΕΙ!



Η προσφορά του ... "ραδιοπειραματισμού" στην ανθρωπότητα;  :Smile:

----------


## antonis_p

> Δυστυχώς για διάφορους λόγους αυτός ήταν πρακτικά ο μόνος δρόμος, δεδομένου ότι το κύκλωμα των ραδιοερασιτεχνών ήταν παλιά πολύ κλειστό και εχθρικό προς τους νέους. Αν κατάφερνες να γίνεις δεκτός της προσκολλήσεως στην παλιά Ε.Ε.Ρ. επί Γεράρδου σε αντιμετώπιζαν σαν κολαούζο στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα σε έδιωχναν εξ αρχής με την αδιαφορία τους. Αυτά τα πληρώνουμε γιατί οδήγησαν όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους στον εναλλακτικό δρόμο για πολλά χρόνια.



Αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι *πάρα πάρα πολύ παλιά* ... εγώ έγινα ραδιοερασιτέχνης πριν σχεδόν 20 χρόνια ('95-'96) και βρήκα την ΕΕΡ αλλά και άλλους τοπικούς συλλόγους (λίγο μετά βγήκαν και οι "ιδιωτικοί" σύλλογοι, ξέρεις, αυτοί με τους ισόβιους πρόεδρους, "ο σύλλογος του τάδε" ) να κάνουν μαθήματα σε φουρνιές υποψήφιων ραδιοερασιτεχνών.

Αν κάτι φταίει που "άργησα" σχετικά να μπω στο χώρο του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού, είναι οτι δεν ήξερα για αυτόν. Μόλις ρωτώντας έφτασα στην ΕΕΡ, ξεκίνησα τα μαθήματα και στις πρώτες εξετάσεις πήρα την άδεια.

----------


## Dragonborn

Όντως, αναφέρομαι στην εποχή 1974-1982, οπότε η ανυπαρξία της Ε.Ε.Ρ. οδήγησε πολλούς αξιόλογους ενδιαφερόμενους στους πειρατικούς σταθμούς. Ηδη όμως από το 1983 περίπου τα πράγματα είχαν αλλάξει ουσιαστικά και στα μέσα της δεκαετίας 1990 άρχισαν και τα μαθήματα.

----------


## radioamateur

[QUOTE=antonis_p;623659]



> Οι σωστοί ραδιοπειραματιστές των ερτζιανών χρησιμοποιούν τα πιο εξελιγμένα μηχανήματα & εξαρτήματα εκπομπής για να μην δημιουργούν προβλήματα.
> 
> Ο ραδιο "πειραματιστής" που κάνει το παραπάνω, σε τί πειραματίζεται; Σε τί αποσκοπεί ένα πείραμα που κάνει ο φουκαράς ραδιοπειραματιστής των FM που τόσο μάτωσε η ψυχή του με εξοπλισμό που κάποτε αγόραζε από τον Βασίλη και σήμερα από τον Τάσο; Ποια είναι η ουσία αυτού του πειράματος;



Η πλειοψηφία των ατόμων που γνωρίζω έχουν τα πιο εξελιγμένα όργανα ελέγχου για να μην κατασκευάζουν μηχανήματα στα τυφλά και χρησιμοποιούν έως και τελευταίας τεχνολογιας εξαρτήματα που πωλούνται σωρηδών στον internet και τα HANDBOOK βρίσκονται πλέον στα βιβλιοπωλεια.

Εσύ πας και μπαίνεις σε ένα κατάστημα αγοράζεις το πομποδέκτη έτοιμο τη κεραία έτοιμη τη καθοδο έτοιμη όλα προσυντονισμένα. Αν αυτό το θεωρείς πείραμα...

Eπανερχόμενοι στο θέμα ΕΡΤ γιατί αυτό είναι το θέμα εδώ, είναι ότι κάποιοι ονειρεύονται και άλλοι υπόσχονται για ψηφοθηρικούς λόγους... Μέρος των παρουσιαστών έχει μετακομίσει στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια μαζί με τις εκπομπές τους.Οι τοπικοί ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί θα μπορούσαν να σκεφθούν την αυτοδιαχείριση κάτι σαν αυτό συνέβη με το Flash.Ίσως έτσι σταματήσει η γκρίνια...





 :Επιθετικός:

----------


## antonis_p

> Και εσύ πας και μπαίνεις σε ένα κατάστημα αγοράζεις το πομποδέκτη έτοιμο τη κεραία έτοιμη τη καθοδο έτοιμη όλα προσυντονισμένα και αρχίζεις το μπλα μπά στον αέρα.Αν αυτό το θεωρείς πείραμα...



Ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης και δεν εμφανίστηκε κάποιος άκυρος ραδιοερασιτέχνης σε κάποιο φόρουμ να το παίξει "πειραματιστής".

Τελικά _ο ραδιο "πειραματιστής" σε τί πειραματίζεται; Και σε τί αποσκοπεί το πείραμα;

_Πάντως αν κάποιος κάνει πειράματα, σίγουρα δεν είναι αυτός με τον εξοπλισμό που είδα στις φωτο που ανέβασες ...

----------


## antonis_p

Τελικά πήγε κάποιος; Είτε ραδιοερασιτέχνης είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Επιτέλους επανήλθε η "νομιμότητα" στην χώρα μας. 

http://www.ertopen.com/apps/tv/ovp_et3.html

http://www.ertopen.com

----------


## john_b

Τι φωνάζετε ωρέ;
Ο μεγάλος το είπε ξεκάθαρα και αυτό είναι δέσμευση, σε ένα χρόνο θα έχετε όλοι free wi-fi.

Είσαι στο παγκάκι γιατί σου πήραν το σπίτι;
Δεν έχεις να φας εδώ και 3 μέρες;
Ε, και;
Τώρα θα έχεις free wi-fi και όλα θα είναι καλά. 
Σώθηκε η Ελλάδα, σώθηκε!!!

Ρε παιδιά με διακατέχει κάποιου είδους διαστροφή ή συμβαίνει και σε άλλους;
Πολύ μου γουστάρει αυτή η Κωνσταντοπούλου (σήμερα τους έριξε κάτι καλά χωσίματα έξω από την ΕΡΤ)

----------


## vasilllis

> Τι φωνάζετε ωρέ;
> Ο μεγάλος το είπε ξεκάθαρα και αυτό είναι δέσμευση, σε ένα χρόνο θα έχετε όλοι free wi-fi.
> 
> Είσαι στο παγκάκι γιατί σου πήραν το σπίτι;
> Δεν έχεις να φας εδώ και 3 μέρες;
> Ε, και;
> Τώρα θα έχεις free wi-fi και όλα θα είναι καλά. 
> Σώθηκε η Ελλάδα, σώθηκε!!!
> 
> ...



Εχει μεγαλο σοι φαινεται και εμειναν ατακτοποιητοι.

----------


## Spirtos

Αυτές οι τσαμπουκαλίδικες επεμβάσεις των πραιτωριανών (κατ' εντολή του(των) αυτοκράτορα), μες την μαύρη νύχτα, τι μου θυμίζουν, τι μου θυμίζουν.....

----------


## antonis_p

Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι αν η πολύμηνη κατάληψη (φαινόμενο γνωστό και αγαπητό στην Ελληνική κοινωνία, καταλήψεις δρόμων, σχολείων, δημόσιων κτηρίων, ακόμα και ιδιωτικών) του ραδιομέγαρου της ΕΡΤ, έχει παγκόσμιο προηγούμενο.

Επίσης αν υπήρξαν αντίστοιχα καταλήψεις άλλων σταθμών που έκλεισαν ή άλλαξαν ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς στην Ελλάδα: 902, αλτερ κλπ

----------


## billisj

Η Χωρα εχει γινη μια απεραντη μπανανια !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## john_b

Ναι αλλά έχουμε κουμουνιστή προθυπουργό, τζάμπα ίντερνετ λέμε...

----------


## SRF

> Ναι αλλά έχουμε κουμουνιστή προθυπουργό, τζάμπα ίντερνετ λέμε...



Και ΔΗΜΕΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΣΙΑΣ - ΠΕΡΙΟΥΣΙΑΣ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΛΙΤΩΝ! 
Τρέμε ΜΑΡΞ, ήρθε στην Γη ο ΣαΜΑΡΞας!!! Τρέμε Λένιν, ήρθε παρέα του και ο ΒενιΖΕΛΙΝ !!! 
 :Lol:

----------

billisj (07-11-13)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αντώνη δεν είμαι υπέρ των καταλήψεων, αλλά είμαι κατά των δικτατορικών  μέτρων της κάθε εξουσίας ειδικά όταν δεν έχει αφήσει άρθρο του συντάγματος χωρίς καταστρατήγηση, ούτε τα προσχήματα δεν κράτησαν ας περίμεναν τουλάχιστον να φύγουν οι τροικανοί.

Αυτοί θέλουν να μας εξαθλιώσουν πρώτα και να αποκτήσουν τόσο τον υπέργειο όσο και και τον υπόγειο/υποθαλάσσιο πλούτο.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a_PX8r54GQ

----------


## antonis_p

> Αντώνη δεν είμαι υπέρ των καταλήψεων, αλλά είμαι κατά των δικτατορικών  μέτρων της κάθε εξουσίας ειδικά όταν δεν έχει αφήσει άρθρο του συντάγματος χωρίς καταστρατήγηση, ούτε τα προσχήματα δεν κράτησαν ας περίμεναν τουλάχιστον να φύγουν οι τροικανοί.



Ποια είναι τα δικτατορικά μέτρα στην προκείμενη περίπτωση;

----------


## electron

Το έχουμε ξανά θίξει το θέμα αυτό όταν πρωτοέκλεισαν την ΕΡΤ. Δεν πρέπει να μένουμε τόσο στο γεγονός αν η ΕΡΤ ήθελε ή όχι κάθαρση, αλλά στο πως αυτός ο τσαμπουκάς των κυβερνώντων επιβάλλεται στις ζωές όλων μας. ]
Ποτέ δεν ρώτησαν τι πραγματικά θέλει ο κόσμος, αλλά θα μου πεις από εντεταλμένους πολιτικούς τι να ζητήσεις.

----------


## billisj

http://www.ertopen.com/

----------


## antonis_p

> Το έχουμε ξανά θίξει το θέμα αυτό όταν πρωτοέκλεισαν την ΕΡΤ. Δεν πρέπει να μένουμε τόσο στο γεγονός αν η ΕΡΤ ήθελε ή όχι κάθαρση, αλλά στο πως αυτός ο τσαμπουκάς των κυβερνώντων επιβάλλεται στις ζωές όλων μας. ]
> Ποτέ δεν ρώτησαν τι πραγματικά θέλει ο κόσμος, αλλά θα μου πεις από εντεταλμένους πολιτικούς τι να ζητήσεις.



Κανονικά αυτός που κυβερνά δεν ρωτά τί θέλει ο κόσμος. Αυτό το κάνουν οι γκαρσόνες. Υποτίθεται πως ο κόσμος ψηφίζει κάποιον για να κυβερνήσει και όχι για  να του δίνει παραγγελιές.

Όσο αυτοί που έκαναν πως κυβερνούσαν διόριζαν κόσμο στην ΕΡΤ και παντού, ήταν καλά; Και όταν ήρθε η ώρα να διορθώσουν αυτή την κατάσταση έπρεπε να ρωτήσουν; Φαντάζεσαι να έθετε σε δημόσια διαβούλευση ο κάθε κυβερνήτης την κάθε του απόφαση;

----------


## electron

Σαφώς και ο κόσμος έχει την ευθύνη του για το ποιόν επέλεξε να τον διοικεί, όμως όταν λέω ότι έχουν υποχρέωση να ρωτάν τον κόσμο, δεν σημαίνει πάντα ότι θα το κάνουν μέσα από δημόσια διαβούλευση. Υπάρχει και μια βουλή που την έχουν ξεχάσει και περνάνε διατάγματα και νόμους εκτός αυτής.
Αυτό έμμεσα αποτελεί αγνόησή των εκλεγμένων αντιπροσώπων των πολιτών.

----------


## SRF

> Κανονικά αυτός που κυβερνά δεν ρωτά τί θέλει ο κόσμος. Αυτό το κάνουν οι γκαρσόνες. Υποτίθεται πως ο κόσμος ψηφίζει κάποιον για να κυβερνήσει και όχι για  να του δίνει παραγγελιές.
> 
> Όσο αυτοί που έκαναν πως κυβερνούσαν διόριζαν κόσμο στην ΕΡΤ και παντού, ήταν καλά; Και όταν ήρθε η ώρα να διορθώσουν αυτή την κατάσταση έπρεπε να ρωτήσουν; Φαντάζεσαι να έθετε σε δημόσια διαβούλευση ο κάθε κυβερνήτης την κάθε του απόφαση;



Σωστό στο ότι ο ΕΚΛΕΓΜΕΝΟΣ μπορεί να κυβερνήσει την χώρα ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΤΑΓΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΟΣ χωρίς να ρωτά, ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ! 
Επίσης βασικές προϋποθέσεις για ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΡΩΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ, είναι να τηρεί τις ΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΕΙΣ που έδωσε ΠΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΛΟΓΗΣ ΤΟΥ, για το ΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΑΞΕΙ ΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΛΕΞΟΥΝ! 

Οπότε εδώ τίθεται το εξής θέμα! Ναι, δεν θα ρωτά ΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΟΣΑ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΤΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΕΛΕΓΗ, ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ! 

ΑΝ τα αναιρέσει την επόμενη ημέρα της εκλογής του... ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΛΑΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΕΛΕΞΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ, τότε αυτοδικαίως καθίσταται ΣΦΕΤΕΡΙΣΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΛΟΓΗΣ ΤΟΥ, και για όσο παραμένει στην εξουσία ΜΕ ΑΝΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΙΑ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΕΩΝ ΠΡΟ ΕΚΛΟΓΗΣ ΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΠΡΑΞΕΩΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΚΛΟΓΗΣ, και μάλιστα αν επιπλέον απαξιεί ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ σε θεμελειώδεις αρχές του, τότε αυτός καθίσταται ΤΥΡΡΑΝΟΣ! 
Και ΔΕΝ ε΄χει δικαιολογία ότι για Χ χρόνο, μπορεί να κάνει έντελώς άλλα από αυτά βάσει τον οποίων τον εξελέξαν, και κάποια Ν στιγμή στο διηνεκές απροσδιόριστο χρόνο να σταματήσει να τα κάνει, και εξ' αυτού να απαλλαχτεί του όποιου σφετερισμού έπραξε στο ενδιάμεσο!  Γιατί τότε και ένας τέτοιος "συνταγματικά πραξικοποιηματίας" για πχ 40 έτη... θα έπαιρνε "συγχωροχάρτι" αν μετά πριν πεθάνει, έκανε εκλογές πάλι ώστε να μην ΔΙΚΑΣΤΕΙ! 
Αλλοιώς... κάποιος θα μπορούσε ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΝΕΤΑΙ σε καμμιά κρίση απο το γιατί εξελέγει, να εκλεγεί και την επόμενη ημέρα να παύσει δια νόμου του, το σύνταγμα, καταργώντας και τις εκλογές οριστικά... ή εώς ότου να αλλάξει ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ γνω.μη πάλι, γιατί όπως λες "πλέον κυβερνά και δεν θα ρωτά τι θέλει ο κόσμος" ! 

Επίσης επειδή ο Χ εξελέγει με δεσμεύσεις ότι ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΙ, δεν συνεπάγεται ότι αν μετά την εκλογή του αποφασίσει ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ και χωρίς να ρωτήσει κανέναν, ΝΑ ΣΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΙ, εσύ δεν θα αντισταθείς... και θα επιτρέψεις να σε σκοτώσει  χωρίς αντίρρηση, επειδή κυβερνά και δεν θα ρωτά τι θέλει ο κόσμος! 
Ή για να στο απλοποιήσω... να μην με πεις υπερβολικό... 
Αν αύριο αποφασίσει χωρίς να μας ρωτήσει ΑΝ ΕΣΤΩ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ότι όλοι οι Έλληνες δικαιούμαστε να εισπνέουμε μόνο μιά φορά ανά 24 ώρες... εσύ θα το δεχτείς και θα κρατήσεις την αναπνοή σου για 23 ώρες, ~59 πρώτα, και ~Χ δεύτερα? Ή θα του "παραγγείλεις" ΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΣΟ (κατά το άρθρο 120 του Συντάγματος) ότι όπου τον πετύχεις θα τον στέλνεις στο διάολο, και θα συνεχίσεις να αναπνέεις κόντρα στις όποιες αποφάσισεις του? 


Το θέμα ΔΕΝ είναι η ΕΡΤ και όποια "ΕΡΤ" ! 

Το θέμα είναι ΑΝ ένας που έχει κατ' εξακολούθηση ΣΦΕΤΕΡΙΣΤΗ την εκλογή του από τον λαό, ΕΧΕΙ ΄Η ΟΧΙ, ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ, ΠΛΕΟΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ, ΟΠΩΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ που ΔΕΝ είχε πει ότι θα έπραττε ή ακόμα χειρότερα είχε πει ότι ΔΕΝ ΘΑ έπραττε (εξ' ου & ο σφετερισμός) ακριβώς προ της εκλογής του και με σκοπό την εκλογή του!

----------

billisj (07-11-13), 

FOTIS 1525 (08-11-13), 

HFProject (12-11-13)

----------


## chip

χωρίς να παίρνω θέση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα (της ΕΡΤ) οι βουλευτές σύμφωνα με το σύνταγμα μας είναι υποχρεωμένοι να μην ψηφίζουν αυτό που θέλουν οι ψηφοφόροι αλλά αυτό που θεωρούν ότι είναι προς το συμφέρον της χώρας.

----------


## SRF

> χωρίς να παίρνω θέση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα (της ΕΡΤ) οι βουλευτές σύμφωνα με το σύνταγμα μας είναι υποχρεωμένοι να μην ψηφίζουν αυτό που θέλουν οι ψηφοφόροι αλλά αυτό που θεωρούν ότι είναι προς το συμφέρον της χώρας.



Σαφέστατα! Αλλά ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΕΣ εκλεχθήκαν ΒΑΣΕΙ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΕΩΝ που για να  ΨΗΦΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΤΗΚΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ, πρέπει ΡΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΕΚ ΝΕΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΥΣΙΟΔΟΤΗΣΗ για να το κάνουν, ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ! 

Να το θέσω γενικότερα πιό απλά, υπό μορφη υποθέσεως εργασίας? 
έστω ότι είναι προεκλογική περίοδος... 
Και έχεις ένα υποψήφιο που σου λέιε ΡΗΤΑ ότι ζητάει την εμπιστοσύνη σου (Βλέπε ΨΗΦΟ ΣΟΥ) άνευ όρων... και ΑΝ τον εκλέξεις, αυτός την άλλη ημέρα ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ, ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙ, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ ΣΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ Ή ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ, ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΙΤΑΓΕΣ, ΜΗ ΨΗΦΙΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΟΜΟΥΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΟΒΟΥΛΙΟ αλλά βάσει της αρχής "ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΖΩ & ΔΙΑΤΑΣΣΩ" εκδίδει διατάγματα κατ' ουσίαν με "πράξεις νομοθετημάτων" ! 

Εσύ ΑΥΤΟΝ θα επέλεγες?

----------

billisj (07-11-13)

----------


## chip

Γι αυτό πρέπει να ψηφίζουμε αυτόν που θεωρούμε ακέραιο άνθρωπο, με συνέπεια, με κρίση και πολιτική άποψη ανάλογη με τα πιστεύω μας
 και όχι όποιον είναι δημοφιλής ή μας είπε η κουμπάρα ότι είναι πολύ καλός άνθρωπος και διόρισε τον ανιψιό της που είχε μεγάλη ανάγκη... οπότε ελπίζουμε ότι θα μεσολαβήσει η κουμπάρα για να διορίσει και τον δικό μας ανιψιό...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Ποια είναι τα δικτατορικά μέτρα στην προκείμενη περίπτωση;



Προφανώς μιλούσα για τον τρόπο που έγινε η διακοπή λειτουργίας, αλλά και για τα σημερινά άκουσα ότι η υπόθεση εκκρεμεί στο Συυμβ. τ. Επικρ., άλλωστε και το νομοθετικό διάταγμα ακόμα δεν πέρασε απ'τη βουλή,αλλά ποιός έχει το ανάστημα να φέρει αντίρηση στον τόμσεν, βλέπω φωτο υπουργών με χαμηλωμένα μάτια και ο τύπος να τους κοιτάει αφ'υψηλού με ειρωνικό ύφος και ντρέπομαι.

Φυσικά και θ'άπρεπε να είναι γκαρσόνες του λαού και όχι των αγορών αλλά πρέοει να φροντίσουν και για το μέλλον των παιδιών τους. Πιστεύω ότι θα έχετε δει γυναίκες υποψηφίων προθ/ργών παραμονές εκλογών να μαζεύουν ελιές στα χωράφια μπας και πάρουν κανα ψηφο παρα πανω.

Καταλαβαίνω τις όποιες πικρίες μερικών αλλά με το "διαίρει και βασίλευε" σήμερα αυτοί αύριο (πάλι) εμείς.

  Θα χάσουμε και τη Μαριλένα!

----------


## SRF

> Γι αυτό πρέπει να ψηφίζουμε αυτόν που θεωρούμε ακέραιο άνθρωπο, με συνέπεια, με κρίση και πολιτική άποψη ανάλογη με τα πιστεύω μας
>  και όχι όποιον είναι δημοφιλής ή μας είπε η κουμπάρα ότι είναι πολύ καλός άνθρωπος και διόρισε τον ανιψιό της που είχε μεγάλη ανάγκη... οπότε ελπίζουμε ότι θα μεσολαβήσει η κουμπάρα για να διορίσει και τον δικό μας ανιψιό...



ΟΥΔΕΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΡΡΗΣΗ!

----------

billisj (07-11-13)

----------


## antonis_p

> Προφανώς μιλούσα για τον τρόπο που έγινε η διακοπή λειτουργίας,



Αν θεωρήσουμε πως έπρεπε να κλείσει για να ξανανοίξει χωρίς το υπεράριθμο προσωπικό, (να συζητήσουμε πάνω σε αυτό, κάποιοι ίσως θεωρούν πως δεν έπρεπε να αλλάξει τίποτα) πώς έπρεπε να γίνει μη-δικτατορικά η προσωρινή διακοπή λειτουργίας; Επίσης ποια δικτατορία θα επέτρεπε το πανηγύρι που γίνονταν στην Αγία Παρασκευή από το καλοκαίρι με διάφορους "καλλιτέχνες" που πουλούσαν συμπαράσταση και αλληλεγγύη;

----------


## radioamateur

πηγή: http://kafeneio-gr.blogspot.gr/2013/...post_7413.html

 :Επιθετικός:

----------


## JOHNY+

Εγώ λέω αφού όλοι αυτοί οι εργαζόμενοι απολύθηκαν . Να μαζευτούν και να φτιάξουν έναν ιδωτικό ραδιοτηλεοπτικό σταθμό να τον ονομάσουν ελεύθερη ΕΡΤ και να κάνουν ότι θέλουν αυτοί . Να τον διοικούν αυτοί και να μην ελέγχονται απο το κράτος . Και άσε τους πουλημένους πολιτικούς να έχουν κάνουν την ΝΕΡΙΤ με 0 ακροαματικότητα . Δυστηχώς εδώ που φτάσαμε και χωρίς να συμμετέχει ο κόσμος δυναμικά για να αλλάξει κάτι σε αυτήν την χώρα , ο καθένας κοιτάει το συμφέρον του δεν τον νοιάζει ο άλλος μέχρι να κουνηθεί και η δική του η καρέκλα , για αυτό πρέπει να κινούμαστε μαζικά . Ο ίδιος ο κόσμος να πέρνει την τύχη στα χέρια του . Και αν τον κράτος τον πουλάει , μαζευόμαστε όλοι μαζί , βάζουμε όλοι λεφτά κάνουμε μια εταιρεία και είμαστε κυρίαρχοι του εαυτού μας και ασε τους πολιτικούς να κοιτάνε να κάνουνε ότι τους πεί η τρόικα και οι μεγαλοεργολάβοι .

----------


## radioamateur

Εδώ υπάρχουν ραδιοφωνικές συχνότητες κενές στην Αττική και τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί που έκλεισαν από την κακοδιαχείριση και έμειναν στα αζήτητα.
Ο όρος ΕΡΤ είναι σύνθετος γιατί ο καθένας τον μεταφράζει με τον δικό του "αθώο" τρόπο και όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε...

----------


## vasilllis

> Εγώ λέω αφού όλοι αυτοί οι εργαζόμενοι απολύθηκαν . Να μαζευτούν και να φτιάξουν έναν ιδωτικό ραδιοτηλεοπτικό σταθμό να τον ονομάσουν ελεύθερη ΕΡΤ και να κάνουν ότι θέλουν αυτοί . Να τον διοικούν αυτοί και να μην ελέγχονται απο το κράτος . Και άσε τους πουλημένους πολιτικούς να έχουν κάνουν την ΝΕΡΙΤ με 0 ακροαματικότητα . Δυστηχώς εδώ που φτάσαμε και χωρίς να συμμετέχει ο κόσμος δυναμικά για να αλλάξει κάτι σε αυτήν την χώρα , ο καθένας κοιτάει το συμφέρον του δεν τον νοιάζει ο άλλος μέχρι να κουνηθεί και η δική του η καρέκλα , για αυτό πρέπει να κινούμαστε μαζικά . Ο ίδιος ο κόσμος να πέρνει την τύχη στα χέρια του . Και αν τον κράτος τον πουλάει , μαζευόμαστε όλοι μαζί , βάζουμε όλοι λεφτά κάνουμε μια εταιρεία και είμαστε κυρίαρχοι του εαυτού μας και ασε τους πολιτικούς να κοιτάνε να κάνουνε ότι τους πεί η τρόικα και οι μεγαλοεργολάβοι .





τι ειπες τωρα!!! για να κανουν ιδιωτικο σταθμο πρεπει να ΔΟΥΛΕΨΟΥΝ.Να σηκωσουν μανικια και να ΙΔΡΩΣΟΥΝ οπως κανουν πολλοι σε αυτο τον τοπο.ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ και ΑΝ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ δεν θα ηταν εκει...

----------

Dragonborn (08-11-13)

----------


## antonis

Ο νοών νοείτω.

----------


## SRF

> Ο νοών νοείτω.



Πραγματικά... αποδείξεις ότι κοιμάσαι!!! 





> Μήνυμα 514 
> ΕΡΤ Τέλος εποχής; 
> Thumbs Down!
> antonis
> 08-11-2013 - 17:00



Τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλείπονται!

----------


## xrhstosmp

Tι να κανουμε...μεθαυριο εχει μαραθωνιο . τι θα δειξουμε στους εξω?το πανο της αλληλεγγυης του συνδικατου υπαλληλων ταδε,την υποστηριξη του ανταρσυα ή τις 32 τροχηλατες ψησταριες που ηταν αποξω??

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Ο νοών νοείτω.



Λϊγο από MATRIX,
λίγο από φαινομενολογία,
λίγο από θεωρία κοινωνικών ταυτοτήτων
...
και πολλοί νεοεποχίτικοι λίθοι, πλίνθοι και κέραμοι ατάκτως ερριμένοι.

Σου προτείνω να εμπιστεύεσαι την κρίση και τις γνώσεις σου περισσότερο. :Smile:

----------

SRF (09-11-13)

----------


## antonis

_





 Αρχικό μήνυμα από SRF


Πραγματικά... αποδείξεις ότι κοιμάσαι!!!









 Αρχικό μήνυμα από SRF





Τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλείπονται!




_


Όπως το πάρει ο κάθε ένας.....
Αλλά πες μου κάτι , τόση αρνητική ενέργεια που έχεις, γενικά σε όλα σου τα μηνύματα, την γειώνεις πότε πότε ? :Tongue2: 
Και ο Βενιζέλος ( ο νυν, μην πάει το μυαλό σου στον πόλεμο του '21) με τον ίδιο τρόπο αντιδρά όταν τον αμφισβητούν. Χτυπάει και το χέρι....
Να σου δικαιολογήσω λοιπόν για ποιον λόγο σου έδωσα αρνητικό ψήφο.
Πριν τις  εκλογές, όσο θυμάμαι, συμβαίνει το ίδιο  ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ... 
Μετά τις εκλογές φταίει ο προηγούμενος που δεν εφαρμόζονται τα ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ... και αρχίζουν να αλλάζουν νομοσχέδια.
Ωστόσο τόσα χρόνια, 2 κόμματα είναι στην εξουσία. Οπότε το παιχνίδι και όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις για ποιον λόγο? 
Και γιατί τώρα. Τί έχει αλλάξει. 
Νομίζεις ότι μας φοβούνται? Απλά ξέρουν να μας μεταχειρίζονται πολύ μα πάρα πολύ καλά, και ο λόγος διότι είμαστε ...
Για αυτούς τα πράματα είναι ποιο απλά απ'όσο νομίζουμε.
Όσο για το βίντεο μην τσιμπάς. Απλά το συνδύασα με το θέμα. Δεν είναι  προσωπική μου άποψη, ούτε ταυτίζομαι με αυτό. Κάποιοι άλλοι νομίζουν ότι μόλις ξύπνησαν.........

----------


## antonis

> Λϊγο από MATRIX,
> λίγο από φαινομενολογία,
> λίγο από θεωρία κοινωνικών ταυτοτήτων
> ...
> και πολλοί νεοεποχίτικοι λίθοι, πλίνθοι και κέραμοι ατάκτως ερριμένοι.
> 
> Σου προτείνω να εμπιστεύεσαι την κρίση και τις γνώσεις σου περισσότερο.



Ίσως....
Μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει τον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι, και τι ήθελα να πω, δικαίως αφού δεν με ξέρεις .

----------


## SRF

> Όπως το πάρει ο κάθε ένας.....
> Αλλά πες μου κάτι , τόση αρνητική ενέργεια που έχεις, γενικά σε όλα σου τα μηνύματα, την γειώνεις πότε πότε ?
> Και ο Βενιζέλος ( ο νυν, μην πάει το μυαλό σου στον πόλεμο του '21) με τον ίδιο τρόπο αντιδρά όταν τον αμφισβητούν. Χτυπάει και το χέρι....
> Να σου δικαιολογήσω λοιπόν για ποιον λόγο σου έδωσα αρνητικό ψήφο.
> Πριν τις  εκλογές, όσο θυμάμαι, συμβαίνει το ίδιο  ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ... 
> Μετά τις εκλογές φταίει ο προηγούμενος που δεν εφαρμόζονται τα ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ... και αρχίζουν να αλλάζουν νομοσχέδια.
> Ωστόσο τόσα χρόνια, 2 κόμματα είναι στην εξουσία. Οπότε το παιχνίδι και όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις για ποιον λόγο? 
> Και γιατί τώρα. Τί έχει αλλάξει. 
> Νομίζεις ότι μας φοβούνται? Απλά ξέρουν να μας μεταχειρίζονται πολύ μα πάρα πολύ καλά, και ο λόγος διότι είμαστε ...
> ...



Μάλιστα... ! Από όλα τα μηνύνατά μου εσύ συμπεραίνεις "αρνητική ενέργεια" ! Μάλιστα! Άλλος... "ψυχολογος" πάλι? 
Τι γίνεται τελικά... όλοι "οι ψυχολόγοι" έχουν τελευταία με την κρίση και κρίση ταυτότητος και ασχολούνται με τα ηλεκτρονικά για να την υπερκεράσουν μέσω 'εργοθεραπευτικής παρέμβασης' ? 
Αλλά μιάς και με "κρίνεις" ή καλύτερα και ορθότερα με... "ψυχολογείς" ως ο... "ειδήμων"  :Biggrin:  θα σε παραπέμψω στα ίδια τα λεγόμενά σου... όταν 'αλλοι ασχολούνται με την δική σου ψυχοσύνθεση των "επιλογών' σου του νοώντος!!! Οπότε σου αναρτώ τον λόγο σου ως αντικατοπρισμό στις "ψυχολογοκρίσεις" σου!  





> Ίσως....
> Μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει τον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι, και τι ήθελα να πω, δικαίως αφού δεν με ξέρεις .



Και απλά να συμπληρώσω για την... "αρνητική" σου που επέδειξα... ότι δεν με απασχολεί αυτή καθαυτή... ή απορούσα για την όποια αιτιολογία σου ή δικαιολογία... για αυτήν, και μάλιστα ακριβώς την έδειξα επειδή δεδομένα ανάμενα ότι θα το σχολιάσεις (μάντης ταρώ? ή απλά "διαβάζω" εύκολα, τις νοητικές προθέσεις σου)! Βέβαια δεν θεωρώ τυχαίο... ότι σε ~900 + υπάρχουν μόλις 12 - και μάλιστα μερικά εξ' αυτών *από τα ίδια πάντα συγκεκριμένα μέλη* !!!  Αυτό και αν είναι άξιο της γραφής του *"και ο νοών, νοείτω"* !!!

----------


## radioamateur

Η υπόθεση ΕΡΤ με άλλα λόγια...





 :Boo hoo!:

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

το πληρωναμε καλως κακως αντε,  δεν το βλεπαμε ομως ολοι!!!! σχεδον ελαχιστοι. αν λπηρωναμε και αλλα καναλια δεν θα ειχαμε ακομα καλυτερο προγραμμα ο νοον νοητο

----------


## john_b

Αυτά που ειπώθηκαν σε ανύποτο χρόνο τα θυμάται κανείς;

----------

LIOSGEO (12-11-13)

----------


## 744

Και Ανδρέας Παπανδρεου και ο Μητσοτάκης. Αλλά τί νόημα έχει ανακαλύπτουμε "προφήτες" τώρα που τα σχέδια της τοκογλυφικής ελίτ πραγματοποιούνται? Αντίδραση υπάρχει? Αυτό πρέπει κανείς να αναρωτηθεί...

----------


## fuzz

που ειναι η φωνη της Ελλαδας?που ειναι οι περιφερειακες φωνες των σταθμων στα νησια μας?

----------


## Dragonborn

> που ειναι η φωνη της Ελλαδας?



Κατάλαβε κανένας ότι έκλεισε η Φωνή της Ελλάδος? Μόνο κάτι χομπίστες DXers. Εδώ και 10-15 χρόνια οι εκπομπές στα βραχέα έχουν χάσει το ακροατήριό τους και αποτελούν μια δαπανηρή άσκηση τριτοκοσμικού prestige.

----------


## fuzz

> Κατάλαβε κανένας ότι έκλεισε η Φωνή της Ελλάδος? Μόνο κάτι χομπίστες DXers. Εδώ και 10-15 χρόνια οι εκπομπές στα βραχέα έχουν χάσει το ακροατήριό τους και αποτελούν μια δαπανηρή άσκηση τριτοκοσμικού prestige.



αν εισουν ναυτικος η εμενες στη Βραζιλια δεν θα το ελεγες αυτο...
οι γειτονες ανοιγουν σταθμους κ εμεις τους κλεινουμε...σε λιγο δε θα εχουμε ουτε οπλα ουτε στρατο...οι φανταροι ξερεις πως περνανε στα συνορα?

----------


## antonis_p

> Κατάλαβε κανένας ότι έκλεισε η Φωνή της Ελλάδος? Μόνο κάτι χομπίστες DXers. Εδώ και 10-15 χρόνια οι εκπομπές στα βραχέα έχουν χάσει το ακροατήριό τους και αποτελούν μια δαπανηρή άσκηση τριτοκοσμικού prestige.



Πόσο ακριβή μπορεί να είναι μία αναμετάδοση στα βραχέα;

----------


## Dragonborn

> αν εισουν ναυτικος η εμενες στη Βραζιλια δεν θα το ελεγες αυτο...



Το επιχείρημα είχε νόημα πριν 30 χρόνια... άντε καπως τραβηγμένο από τα μαλιά μέχρι το 2000. Μπορεί να επηρεάζει συναισθηματικά κάποιους παλιούς αλλά, απλά, αναφέρεται σε άλλες εποχές. Οι ελάχιστοι έλληνες ναυτκοί που απέμειναν στα ποντοπόρα και οι υπερήλικες πλέον μετανάστες πρώτης γενιάς στην Βρζιλία έχουν ήδη άλλους τρόπους για ενημέρωση από την Ελλάδα. 

Το κόστος είναι σημαντικό: Για συντήρηση παλαιών πομπών με δυσεύρετα ανταλλακτικά, συνεχή και ακατάπαυστη συντήρηση και επισκευή κεραιών και γραμμών μεταφοράς, κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, προσωπικό κέντρου εκπομπής σε βάρδιες.

----------


## antonis_p

> Το κόστος είναι σημαντικό: Για συντήρηση παλαιών πομπών με δυσεύρετα ανταλλακτικά, συνεχή και ακατάπαυστη συντήρηση και επισκευή κεραιών και γραμμών μεταφοράς, κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, προσωπικό κέντρου εκπομπής σε βάρδιες.



Φίλε Κώστα, αρκετοί από εμάς έχουμε στην κατοχή μας και συντηρούμε πομπούς και κεραίες βραχέων κυμάτων. Σίγουρα όχι ακριβώς το ίδιο με τους ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς στα βραχέα αλλά όχι κάτι τελείως άσχετο. Δεν πρόκειται για κάτι που είναι ιδιαίτερα δαπανηρό.

Σίγουρα ο Έλληνας του εξωτερικού έχει και άλλες επιλογές, μπορεί να ακούσει από το ιντερνετ όχι μόνο την ΕΡΑ αλλά ακόμα και τον Μάριο τον blackman. Αυτός όμως που δεν κρατά backup (δεύτερη λύση) δεν κάνει καλά. Η πρώτη επιλογή ίσως κάτω από κάποιες συνθήκες να μην είναι πάντα αξιόπιστη.

Όσο αφορά τις βάρδιες του προσωπικού, πέρα από το οτι δεν χρειάζονται πάνω από 6 άτομα (με την εμπειρία που έχω σε βάρδιες προσωπικού σε υποδομές που δεν σβήνουν ποτέ) μπορεί ακόμα και να μηδενιστεί αυτό το νούμερο αν οι πομποί φιλοξενηθούν σε χώρους που υπάρχουν άλλες αντίστοιχες υποδομές ή αν πρόκειται για κάπως νέο εξοπλισμό που χειρίζεται από μακριά.

Υπάρχει και άλλη μία παράμετρος. Αν πάψουν να συντηρούνται και λίγο μετά να υπάρχουν οι σταθμοί των MW & SW, θα χαθούν οι εναλλακτικές λύσεις της Άμυνας της χώρας στην περίπτωση που θα πληγούν οι δικές της υποδομές.

----------


## HFProject

Τα Βουλγαρικά, Αλβανικά και Ρώσικα μέσα γιατί έχουν δελτία ειδήσεων στα Ελληνικά ?

Μήπως για προπαγάνδα. Μήπως χωρίς παρουσία στα βραχέα έχουμε παραιτηθεί από αυτόν τον "αγώνα" ?

Τα περί τριτοκοσμικού prestige ας το συζητήσουμε όταν το last mile θα έχει πραγματικά λυθεί και θα υπάρχει internet (μέσα από το οποίο κάποιοι, έχοντας prestige, ξέρουν τα πάντα) ακόμα και στην τελευταία βουνοκορφή.

Αυτό όμως που δεν πρόκειται να λυθεί ακόμα και τότε είναι η δυνατότητα των κυβερνήσεων να ελέγχουν τα πάντα στο διαδίκτυο, ακόμα και να είναι αυτοί οι man in the middle που θα σε ταΐζουν τις ειδήσεις που θέλουν για να σε αφήνουν καθηλωμένο στον καναπέ σου.

----------

SRF (15-11-13)

----------


## SRF

> Φίλε Κώστα, *αρκετοί από εμάς έχουμε στην κατοχή μας και συντηρούμε πομπούς και κεραίες βραχέων κυμάτων. Σίγουρα όχι ακριβώς το ίδιο με τους ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς στα βραχέα αλλά όχι κάτι τελείως άσχετο. Δεν πρόκειται για κάτι που είναι ιδιαίτερα δαπανηρό*.
> 
> Σίγουρα ο Έλληνας του εξωτερικού έχει και άλλες επιλογές, μπορεί να ακούσει από το ιντερνετ όχι μόνο την ΕΡΑ αλλά ακόμα και τον Μάριο τον blackman. Αυτός όμως που δεν κρατά backup (δεύτερη λύση) δεν κάνει καλά. Η πρώτη επιλογή ίσως κάτω από κάποιες συνθήκες να μην είναι πάντα αξιόπιστη.
> 
> Όσο αφορά τις βάρδιες του προσωπικού, πέρα από το οτι δεν χρειάζονται πάνω από 6 άτομα (με την εμπειρία που έχω σε βάρδιες προσωπικού σε υποδομές που δεν σβήνουν ποτέ) μπορεί ακόμα και να μηδενιστεί αυτό το νούμερο αν οι πομποί φιλοξενηθούν σε χώρους που υπάρχουν άλλες αντίστοιχες υποδομές ή αν πρόκειται για κάπως νέο εξοπλισμό που χειρίζεται από μακριά.
> 
> Υπάρχει και άλλη μία παράμετρος. Αν πάψουν να συντηρούνται και λίγο μετά να υπάρχουν οι σταθμοί των MW & SW, θα χαθούν οι εναλλακτικές λύσεις της Άμυνας της χώρας στην περίπτωση που θα πληγούν οι δικές της υποδομές.



Ασφαλώς αστειεύεσαι!!! Ή έχεις παντελή άγνοια συστημάτων ραδιοφωνικής εκπομπής!

----------


## john_b

Παιδιά είναι θέμα συζήτησης αυτό;
Απο το πρωί είμαι συγκλονισμένος.
Βουλευτής όταν ερωτήθηκε από τον παπαδάκη για τα 6000+ που πέρνουν μισθό (χωρίς να τους γίνει μείωση στο νέο προιπολογισμό), δήλωσε ξεκάθαρα:
"Κάνουμε το σκατό μας παξιμάδι για να επιβιώσουμε οι βουλευτές".

Δεν αφήνετε την παλιοΕΡΤ να κάνουμε κανέναν έρανο για τους βουλευτές μας;
ΑΝΤΕ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.

----------


## Dragonborn

@antonis_p: Μπορούμε να επιχειρηματολογούμε συνεχώς, αλλά δυστυχώς η πραγματικότητα είναι αδυσώπητη: Η ραδιοφωνία βραχέων στις δυτικές χώρες έσβησε. Δεν υπάρχει ακροατήριο (το κυριότερο), δεν υπάρχουν δέκτες και το φάσμα στις αστικές περιοχές είναι άχρηστο από τις παρεμβολές. Μπορεί να έχει ακόμα μέλον στην Κεντρική Ασία και στην Αφρική για διάφορους λόγους αλλά εδώ δεν έχει νόημα να την διατηρούμε. 

Όσο για άμυνα κλπ, οι εγκαταστάσεις αυτές (πομποί AM, κεραίες DX 6-22 MHz) έχουν μικρή χρησιμότητα για τις δικές μας στρατιωτικές ανάγκες (πομποί SSB, κεραίες NVIS 3-7 MHz).

----------


## antonis_p

> Όσο για άμυνα κλπ, οι εγκαταστάσεις αυτές (πομποί AM, κεραίες DX 6-22 MHz) έχουν μικρή χρησιμότητα για τις δικές μας στρατιωτικές ανάγκες (πομποί SSB, κεραίες NVIS 3-7 MHz).



Υπάρχουν στρατιωτικοί σχηματισμοί που επιχειρούν αρκετά έξω από τα σύνορα και δεν τους αφορούν οι κεραίες nvis.

----------


## antonis_p

> Τα περί τριτοκοσμικού prestige ας το συζητήσουμε όταν το last mile θα έχει πραγματικά λυθεί και θα υπάρχει internet (μέσα από το οποίο κάποιοι, έχοντας prestige, ξέρουν τα πάντα) ακόμα και στην τελευταία βουνοκορφή.



Θα βάλει wifi παντού ο Σαμαράς.

----------


## john_b

χαχαχαχαχαχα
Το πιο σύντομο ανέκδοτο μετά τα: αλβανός τουρίστας και, λεφτά υπάρχουν.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Αν πάψουν να συντηρούνται και λίγο μετά να υπάρχουν οι σταθμοί των MW & SW, θα χαθούν οι εναλλακτικές λύσεις της Άμυνας της χώρας στην περίπτωση που θα πληγούν οι δικές της υποδομές.







> Υπάρχουν στρατιωτικοί σχηματισμοί που επιχειρούν  αρκετά έξω από τα σύνορα και δεν τους αφορούν οι κεραίες nvis.



Αυτά τα δυο είναι εντελώς άσχετα μεταξύ τους. Δικαίωμά σου να θέλεις να παραμείνει σε λειτουργία κάθε κομματάκι του απέραντου δημόσιου τομέα, όσο μικρή και να είναι η σημασία του σήμερα, αλλά αυτά δεν αποτελούν επαρκή επιχειρήματα.  Οι σχηματισμοί που επιχειρούν εκτός συνόρων (ουσιαστικά μόνο Κόσσοβο τώρα πια) είναι στα πλαίσια ειρηνευτικών αποστολών και χρησιμοποιούν δορυφορικές ζεύξεις. Έχουν και εναλλακτικές ζεύξεις HF με δικούς τους σταθμούς εκπομπής, αλλά τις χρησιμοποιούν ελάχιστα. 

Επειδή πολλοί γράφουν στα blogs διάφορα δακρύβρεκτα για τους ναυτικούς και τους ξενιτεμένους, απλώς ξεχνούν ότι οι τεχνολογικές και οικονομικές εξελίξεις στις τηλεπικοινωνίες ήταν τόσο ραγδαίες ώστε μέσα σε λίγα χρόνια έθεσαν εκτός ολόκληρους τεχνολογικούς κλάδους και ταυτοχρονα ανέδειξαν άλλους. Αυτό έγινε τόσο γρήγορα που δεν προφτάσαμε να το εμπεδώσουμε.

----------


## john_b

Λέτε ότι το μέλον των βραχέων είναι να σωπάσουν για πάντα;

----------


## antonis_p

> Αυτά τα δυο είναι εντελώς άσχετα μεταξύ τους. Δικαίωμά σου να θέλεις να παραμείνει σε λειτουργία κάθε κομματάκι του απέραντου δημόσιου τομέα, όσο μικρή και να είναι η σημασία του σήμερα, αλλά αυτά δεν αποτελούν επαρκή επιχειρήματα.  Οι σχηματισμοί που επιχειρούν εκτός συνόρων (ουσιαστικά μόνο Κόσσοβο τώρα πια) είναι στα πλαίσια ειρηνευτικών αποστολών και χρησιμοποιούν δορυφορικές ζεύξεις. Έχουν και εναλλακτικές ζεύξεις HF με δικούς τους σταθμούς εκπομπής, αλλά τις χρησιμοποιούν ελάχιστα. 
> 
> Επειδή πολλοί γράφουν στα blogs διάφορα δακρύβρεκτα για τους ναυτικούς και τους ξενιτεμένους, απλώς ξεχνούν ότι οι τεχνολογικές και οικονομικές εξελίξεις στις τηλεπικοινωνίες ήταν τόσο ραγδαίες ώστε μέσα σε λίγα χρόνια έθεσαν εκτός ολόκληρους τεχνολογικούς κλάδους και ταυτοχρονα ανέδειξαν άλλους. Αυτό έγινε τόσο γρήγορα που δεν προφτάσαμε να το εμπεδώσουμε.



Να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος, πχ τα υποβρύχια τί επιλογές έχουν για να λάβουν αυτό που πρέπει να λάβουν;

----------


## ^Active^

> Θα βάλει wifi παντού ο Σαμαράς.



Συνταξεις κλαιν μαϊν θα ειμαστε ονλαϊν  :Very Happy:

----------


## antonis_p

> Λέτε ότι το μέλον των βραχέων είναι να σωπάσουν για πάντα;



των "ραδιοφωνικών" βραχέων;

Γιατί οι στρατιωτικές επικοινωνίες θα στηρίζονται και στα βραχέα. Όσο και αν φαίνονται βολικές οι δορυφορικές επικοινωνίες, είναι αξιόπιστες όσο πολεμάς με ταλιμπάν. Όταν ο εχθρός είναι σε θέση να καταρρίψει δορυφόρους, ξέρεις πως ίσως να χρειαστεί να γυρίσεις σε πιο παραδοσιακές μεθόδους. Για αυτό και συνεχίζουν να παράγονται τέτοια προϊόντα: http://www.morcom.com/military_communications.html

----------


## antonis_p

Μια και αναφέρθηκαν οι δορυφορικές επικοινωνίες,
αυτό είναι για όποιον έχει θεοποιήσει τις νέες (περιλαμβανομένων των δορυφορικών) τεχνολογίες:

http://greek.ruvr.ru/2013_11_15/250381802/

Αυτό: http://www.defencenet.gr/defence/o/17299 για όποιον θεωρεί πως μπορεί να ξεκινήσει πόλεμο (μεταξύ δυνάμεων με αντίστοιχα μέσα και τεχνολογίες) στηριζόμενος στην διαστημική του τεχνολογία.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος, πχ τα υποβρύχια τί επιλογές έχουν για να λάβουν αυτό που πρέπει να λάβουν;



Σίγουρα όχι την Αυλίδα. Αν πραγματικά ξέρεις κάτι ουσιαστικό από υποβρύχια, ξέρεις ποιόν σταθμό λαμβάνουν και σε ποιά συχνότητα. Δεν χρειάζεται να επεκταθούμε, οι καλοθελητές κάθε αποχρώσεως καραδοκούν.

----------


## antonis_p

> Σίγουρα όχι την Αυλίδα. Αν πραγματικά ξέρεις κάτι ουσιαστικό από υποβρύχια, ξέρεις ποιόν σταθμό λαμβάνουν και σε ποιά συχνότητα.



Μάλιστα, και ξέρουμε πως δεν υπάρχει άλλη τέτοια υποδομή σαν εναλλακτική. Η κατασκευή κάποιας εναλλακτικής υποδομής εξαρχής θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα δαπανηρή, σωστά;

----------


## Dragonborn

Όπως νομίζεις (και νομίζεις λάθος). Δεν θεωρώ σωστό να σχολιάσω το θέμα σε ένα ανοικτό forum.

----------


## Dragonborn

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48775

Επειδή αυτά συμβαίνουν και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες, προχθές βγήκε πωλητήριο για τον μεγάλο σταθμό της Φωνής της Αμερικής στο Delano. Πολύ καλή πρόταση αγοράς για ραδιοερασιτέχνες που θέλουν να ξεμπερεδεύουν γρήγορα με το Honor Roll.

https://resourcecenter.secure.force.com/pbs/SurplusNotices#

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Και τώρα που "λειτουργεί κανονικά"   η ΔΤ μετονομασθείσα προσφάτως σε ΝΕΡΙΤ επανήλθε το τέλος και "φθηνότερο" μόνο 6€/δίμηνο για 'ενα κανάλι και μάλλον χωρίς ραδιόφωνο;(δεν ξέρω)

Με την ευκαιρία μήπως προσλήφθηκε κάποιος φίλος από εδώ;

http://www.ertopen.com/

----------


## IXHEM

Πείτε μου παρακαλώ που ωφελεί η ΕΡΤ στην ζωή μας? ΜΗΝ παρεξηγηθώ ρωτάω καλοπροαίρετα ..

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από τη διαδικασίας του 'σοκ και δέος', τόσο κόσμο έχει απολύσει και στον υπόλοιπο έχει πετσοκόψει μισθούς/συντάξεις, εκεί δεν μπορούσε;;  Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι απλά 'ηθελε να την εκχωρίσει.

Άκουσες τι λλεει ΕΔΩ;;;; υπόδειγμα αξιοπιστίας    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLNe_BDHfP8

Άκουσε τι λέει και ΕΔΩ πόσους περιφεριακούς και μη σταθμούς έκλεισε και τι οικονομία θα έκανε και αντι 4€  πληρώνουμε 3€ για ένα Τ/Ο κανάλι που βάζει ότι βρίσκει στο αρχείο της ΕΡΤ.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h46UwF9tfAs
Aυτό το οικονομικό όφελος ποιός θα το καρπωθεί τελικά, ςίγουρα όχι εμείς

'Πείτε μου παρακαλώ που ωφελεί η ΝΕΡΙΤ στην ζωή μας? ΜΗΝ παρεξηγηθώ ρωτάω καλοπροαίρετα ..'

----------


## electron

Σχεδόν 1 χρόνο μετά το τέλος της ΕΡΤ όπως την ξέραμε, ως πολίτης αισθάνομαι ότι τίποτα δεν εξυγιάνθηκε και σχεδόν τίποτα δεν άλλαξε  στον νέο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό φορέα. Τα ίδια πρόσωπα βλέπουμε και στην ΝΕΡΙΤ που τα βλέπαμε και στην ΕΡΤ. Μπορεί να έμειναν κάποιοι τεχνικοί μόνο χωρίς δουλειά και ακόμα λιγότεροι δημοσιογράφοι. Από πλευράς υποδομών, πόσοι αναμεταδότες έμειναν να εκπέμπουν μαύρο ή σκέτο φέρον σαν κουφάρια ασυντήρητοι. Η φωνή της Ελλάδας κι αυτή να έχει κάποιες μόνο αναλαμπές μεταδίδοντας το πρόγραμμα της ertopen.
Όλα αυτά δεν είναι χρήματα του Έλληνα πολίτη;;;Ποιός θα πληρώσει την συντήρηση ή τις ζημιές αυτών των υποδομών;;;Κατά τα άλλα οι κυβερνώντες με την κίνηση που έκαναν πριν από 1 χρόνο, το μόνο που κατάφεραν ήταν να ρίξουν για άλλη μια φορά στάχτη στα μάτια του απλού πολίτη. Νομίζω ότι αυτό δεν μπορεί κανείς μας να το αρνηθεί.

----------

SRF (24-05-14)

----------


## Fixxxer

Νομιζω οτι μονο σε τεχνικους και αλλους υπαλληλους πλην δημοσιογραφων εγινε η οποια εξυγιανση...
Αυτοι δηλαδη που δεν φαινονται στο γυαλι...
Εγω την θελω τη δημοσια τηλεοραση κι ας την πληρωνω 2 φορες και συνδρομητικα και ελευθερα μεσω ΔΕΗ...
Θελω ομως να υπαρχει διαφανεια και να μπορει να παιρνει ολα τα σημαντικα αθλητικα γεγονοτα τα οποια αποφερουν και μεγαλα κερδη (βλ. Champions League, Μundial, Euro, Euroleague κλπ) για να μπορει να τα δει ελευθερα ο κοσμος χωρις να τρεχει σε καφε η να πρεπει να βαζει Nova και ΟΤΕ...

----------


## lepouras

το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ δεν ήταν τίποτε άλλο από ένα κρας τεστ στις ανοχές του κόσμου για να δουν αν βόσκουν ακόμα για να περάσουν τα επόμενα μνημόνια.
 αν θέλανε να κάνουν ανώδυνα όλα αυτά που κάνανε στην ΕΡΤ το κατάφερναν χωρίς να πάρουμε χαμπάρι τίποτα.
στόχος δεν ήταν καθαρά η ΕΡΤ αλλά εμείς.
να δω πότε θα μάθουμε να κοιτάμε πίσω από τις ετικέτες.

----------

SRF (24-05-14)

----------


## jdm

Πριν από περίπου ένα χρόνο οι γνωστοί ''τηλεκονδυλοφόροι'' [φαίνεται ότι ενόχλησε αρκετά ο χαρακτηρισμός] ωρυόμενοι απαιτούσαν το κλέισιμο της ΕΡΤ. η ΕΡΤ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΕΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ, και το πολυπόθητο για αυτούς μόρφωμα που ονομάζεται ΔΤ ή ΝΕΡΙΤ ή δεν ξέρω και εγώ πως, είναι για γέλια και για κλάμματα.Τώρα όμως ανησυχούν για την αύριανή μέρα και κάνουν ότι μπορούν, μήπως και σώσουν την κατάσταση. Αλλά ποιος ξέρει ίσως ήρθε η ώρα για να μπουν τα πράγματα στην θέση τους.

----------


## electron

Τα πράγματα αγαπητέ Δημήτρη δεν πρόκειται να έρθουν στην θέση τους γενικά, αν ο κόσμος δεν πάψει επιτέλους να σκέφτεται ατομικά και με βάση τις λεγόμενες πελατειακές σχέσεις. Επίσης θα πρέπει να ανακτήσει την χαμένη ιστορική του μνήμη και σαφώς να μην παραμυθιάζεται από σωτήρες που ενώ μέχρι χθες ήταν μέρος της καταστροφής μας, σήμερα <<ξανά γεννήθηκαν>> από παρθενογένεση. 
Όλα αυτά παίρνουν μεγάλης συζήτησης και ξεφεύγουν λίγο από το αρχικό μας θέμα, όμως ας τα σκεφτούμε όλοι μας αύριο την ώρα της ψήφου.

----------

SRF (24-05-14)

----------


## jdm

> Τα πράγματα αγαπητέ Δημήτρη δεν πρόκειται να έρθουν στην θέση τους γενικά, αν ο κόσμος δεν πάψει επιτέλους να σκέφτεται ατομικά και με βάση τις λεγόμενες πελατειακές σχέσεις. Επίσης θα πρέπει να ανακτήσει την χαμένη ιστορική του μνήμη και σαφώς να μην παραμυθιάζεται από σωτήρες που ενώ μέχρι χθες ήταν μέρος της καταστροφής μας, σήμερα <<ξανά γεννήθηκαν>> από παρθενογένεση. 
> Όλα αυτά παίρνουν μεγάλης συζήτησης και ξεφεύγουν λίγο από το αρχικό μας θέμα, όμως ας τα σκεφτούμε όλοι μας αύριο την ώρα της ψήφου.



Συμφωνώ φίλε Γιάννη, ο κόσμος έχει  χορτάσει από ''σωτήρες - οδοστρωτήρες'', που κατέστρεψαν την χώρα και τώρα αυτοπροβάλονται ως η μόνη  έσχατη λύση. Αύριο όμως ο καθένας μας κρίνει και αποφασίζει, έχοντας την τύχη και το 
μέλλον του, στα  χέρια  του.

----------


## matthew

> Τα πράγματα αγαπητέ Δημήτρη δεν πρόκειται να έρθουν στην θέση τους γενικά, αν ο κόσμος δεν πάψει επιτέλους να σκέφτεται ατομικά και με βάση τις λεγόμενες πελατειακές σχέσεις. Επίσης θα πρέπει να ανακτήσει την χαμένη ιστορική του μνήμη και σαφώς να μην παραμυθιάζεται από σωτήρες που ενώ μέχρι χθες ήταν μέρος της καταστροφής μας, σήμερα <<ξανά γεννήθηκαν>> από παρθενογένεση. 
> Όλα αυτά παίρνουν μεγάλης συζήτησης και ξεφεύγουν λίγο από το αρχικό μας θέμα, όμως ας τα σκεφτούμε όλοι μας αύριο την ώρα της ψήφου.



Σωστό! Βασικά όπως έγραψαν κάποτε σε μια τηλεοπτική εκπομπή: Στην Ελλάδα αυτοί που καλούνται να λύσουν τα προβλήματα του τόπου, συνήθως οι ίδιοι αποτελούν μέρος των προβλημάτων!  :Huh: 
Όσο για τις εκλογές...

Κόμματα.jpg

----------


## radioamateur

*ΝΔ για ΕΡΤ: «Οι Ελληνες θα πληρώσουν τις πελατειακές σχέσεις του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ»*


Για να διαβάσετε ολόκληρο το άρθρο:http://www.tanea.gr/news/politics/article/5214281/nd-gia-ert-oi-ellhnes-tha-plhrwsoyn-tis-pelateiakes-sxeseis-toy-syriza/

 :Cursing:

----------


## giorgos35

Καλά τα λέει ο αντώνης.Η ερτ ήταν η αφρόκρεμα των κομματικών σφογγοκωλάριων.Και τώρα τί θέλει να κάνει ο συριζα;Να τους επαναφέρει στη θέση τους;

----------


## katmadas

Αν δεν καταλαβατε καλα απο την ερτ εφυγαν οι εργατες και οχι τα στελεχη της που μεταπηδησαν στην νεριτ.
Εγω εχω φιλαρακι ηχοληπτη που δουλευε για 410 ευρω τον μηνα και τον απελησαν ας πουμε ενω το επιμενουμε ελλαδα ειναι ακομα εκει και πολλα αλλα ας πουμε....

----------

SRF (02-03-15)

----------


## kostas_dh

> Καλά τα λέει ο αντώνης.Η ερτ ήταν η αφρόκρεμα των κομματικών σφογγοκωλάριων.Και τώρα τί θέλει να κάνει ο συριζα;Να τους επαναφέρει στη θέση τους;



Ξεχνάς την ΟΑ

----------


## SRF

Το θέμα ΕΡΤ > ΝΕΡΙΤ > ΕΡΤ δεν είναι τόσο απλό! 
Στο οικονομικό επίπεδο υπάρχουν πολλά που δεν έχουν ειπωθεί - αναλυθεί δημοσίως... και επαρκώς! 
Παράδειγμα, το ΑΝ ή ΕΡΤ επιβάρυνε έστω και 1 Ευρώ τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό, ακόμα και μέσα από τις σπατάλες της!
Ψάξτε το ολίγον! Ίσως εκπλαγείτε! 
Μπορεί να βρείτε ότι συμπτωματικά εντελώς την περίοδο που προχωρήσαν στο "κλείσμο" της ΕΡΤ... έγινε και το ΠΡΩΤΟΦΑΝΕΣ συνταγματικό πραξικόπημα... αφού υπάρχει άρθρο στο σύνταγμα συγκεκριμένο... να ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΗΜΙΣΥ ΤΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΜΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΩΧΗΡΩΜΕΝΟΥ ΑΝΤΑΠΩΔΟΤΙΚΟΥ ΤΕΛΟΥΣ προς αποπληρωμή των ΔΑΝΕΙΣΤΩΝ!!! 

ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕ!!! Δείτε - ψάξτε, το "αλλοιώς" ! Στην ουσία... ΒΑΛΑΝ ΧΕΡΙ σε κάτι που ΔΕΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΑΓΓΙΞΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! Αν δεν καταλάβετε ΤΙ έκαναν... όχι με το κλείσιμο αυτό καθ' αυτό, αλλά με το "αρπαγμα" των αυτοτελών ΠΟΡΩΝ που πληρώναμε ΟΛΟΙ προς την ΕΡΤ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΝ ΠΡΟΣ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΩΣ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ... δεσμεύωντάς τους για ΑΛΛΟΝ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑ ΟΡΙΖΕΙ ΡΗΤΑ... τότε δεν ξέρουμε να ξεχωρίζουμε πλέον τι εστί κλέφτης, σφετεριστής, τύραννος... και τι δημοκράτης! 
Οπότε ΚΑΛΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ - ΚΑΝΟΥΝ τέτοια "χάπατα" που είμαστε!  


Το ΑΝ τα έσοδά της η ΕΡΤ ή όποιας ΕΡΤ - ΝΕΡΙΤ από αυτό το τέλος ΔΕΝ το διαχειρίζονται οι διοικούντες σωστά και το σπαταλούν ασύστολα και επιλεκτικά... κατά το δοκούν... ΔΕΝ έχει να κάνει με επιβάρυνση στον προϋπολογισμό του κράτους... πάντως! 
Ο μόνος λόγος που "κάποιοι" μιλάνε περί "σπαταλών" στην ΕΡΤ είναι γιατί το ταμείο της ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ "ρευστότητα" και είναι "επιθυμητό" προς "φάγωμα" από πολλούς "μνηστήρες" όπως πχ τους αξιολάτρευτους "δανειστές" μας!

----------


## Mclaren32

Απλο ειναι θελουν το δικο τους καναλι...παλι καλα που δεν το ονομαζουν ΑΥΓΗ -ΕΡΤ

----------


## moutoulos

> το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ δεν ήταν τίποτε άλλο από ένα κρας τεστ στις ανοχές του κόσμου για να δουν αν βόσκουν ακόμα για να περάσουν τα επόμενα μνημόνια.
>  αν θέλανε να κάνουν ανώδυνα όλα αυτά που κάνανε στην ΕΡΤ το κατάφερναν χωρίς να πάρουμε χαμπάρι τίποτα.
> στόχος δεν ήταν καθαρά η ΕΡΤ αλλά εμείς.
> να δω πότε θα μάθουμε να κοιτάμε πίσω από τις ετικέτες.



Α ρε John Λέπουρα είσαι μεγάλος ... σαν ραδιομέγαρο  :Biggrin:  !!!. Τα έλεγες πριν 1 μιση χρόνο ...
.
.
.
.
.
Αλλά εγώ θα εκφέρω μια απορία που πραγματικά έχω εδώ και πολύ καιρό, αλλά ποτέ δεν είχα την 
όρεξη/χρόνο/τσακιρ κέφι,να την εκφράσω. Πρόκειται γιαυτό που λέει η φωτό. Για την ΕΡΤ-OPEN. 



Πως έχει λοιπόν το "θέμα μου" (χωρίς λεπτομέρειες):
Στις 30 Ιανουαρίου του 2014, δημιουργήθηκε ΕΡΤ Open (γραφεία ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ απέναντι από το Ραδιομέγαρο) 
ύστερα από το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ την Τρίτη 11 Ιουνίου του 2013. Σωστά ???. Σωστά !!!.

Και φτάνουμε αμέσως στην ερώτηση/απορία:

Αφού όμως Η ΕΡΤ επαναλειτούργησε στις 11 Ιουνίου 2015 (δυο χρόνια μετά), γιατί η ΕΡΤ-Open συνεχίζει 
τη λειτουργία της ακόμα και μετά την επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ ?. Και καλά αγωνίζονται ... αλλά είναι 100% 
αυτοδιαχειριζόμενη ?. Ή τους πληρώνουμε και αυτούς ?. Αυτοί τώρα δηλαδή γιατί αγωνίζονται ?.

Πολλά τα ερωτήματα ...

----------


## Dbnn

> Α ρε John Λέπουρα είσαι μεγάλος ... σαν ραδιομέγαρο  !!!. Τα έλεγες πριν 1 μιση χρόνο ...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Αλλά εγώ θα εκφέρω μια απορία που πραγματικά έχω εδώ και πολύ καιρό, αλλά ποτέ δεν είχα την 
> όρεξη/χρόνο/τσακιρ κέφι,να την εκφράσω. Πρόκειται γιαυτό που λέει η φωτό. Για την ΕΡΤ-OPEN. 
> 
> ...



Γιατι πολυ απλα καποιοι "εργαζονται" εκει μεσα που τους "φυτεψαν" οι κουμπαροι του ξαδερφου του μπατζανακη του υπουργου. 
Κατι σαν τις ΜΚΟ ενα πραγμα.

----------

vasilllis (12-11-15)

----------


## lepouras

Γρηγόρη να σου πω την αλήθεια ούτε που ξέρω. την εποχή που φάγανε πόρτα την είδανε (και καλά κάνανε) να το φτιάξουν. 
οκ μέχρι εκεί. από την άλλη βλέπω στην αρχή την ταμπέλα 
*Στηρίξτε την αυτοδιαχειριζόμενη ERTOPEN**ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ*ΕΘΝΙΚΗ: *GR390μπλα μπλα μπλα*

Αποστολή *SMS*: 1Π (κενό) ΜΗΝΥΜΑ στο *μπλα μπλα*
_Χρέωση €0,25 + ΦΠΑ_

Τηλέφωνο Επικοινωνίας: *210 6002909-10

*
το τηλέφωνο πάντως αντιστοιχεί

ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ                           Γραφείο                                                      2106002910
                           Λεωφ. Μεσογείων 463, Αγία Παρασκευή, Αττική, 15343

οπότε το μόνο που μπορώ να συμπεράνω είναι ότι εφόσον μας βγάζει κάνα φράγκο από δωρεές και σε χώρο που δεν στοιχίζει τίποτα γιατί να το χαλάσουμε?
από την άλλη έχεις και μια ερτ που έγινε νεριτ που έγινε ερτ αλλά μάλλον τελικά αυτοί που βολεύτηκαν είναι όλοι αυτοί που δεν τους κούνησαν και απλά άλλαζαν όνομα καπέλου εργασίας.
προσωπικά ούτε με ενδιαφέρουν ούτε τους υποστηρίζω ( όχι γιατί το κομματικό μην μπερδευτούμε) γιατί άνθρωποι που τσιρίζουν όταν τους μπει στον κ@λ@ αλλιώς μακριά από τον δικό τους και σε όποιον νάνε δεν έχουν να μου λένε τίποτα.

κατά τα άλλα τουλάχιστον στα μνημόνια δεν έπεσα έξω και γιαυτό άλλωστε στο άλλο θέμα  ξανά είπα ότι δεν ήταν τυχαίο (για εμένα ) που ο τσιριζα έγινε κυβέρνηση. 
είδες αντιδράσεις? 
γκρίνιες? 
καμία. 
αυτό ακριβός θέλανε να πετύχουν και το πέτυχαν. 
για εμένα πάντα ήταν γνωστό παιχνίδι μεταξύ τον πρώην και νυν.
 στο μέλλων θα καλούμαστε να επιλέξουμε μεταξύ του ποιος  νταβατζής θα διαχειριστεί καλύτερα το γ@μ#σ# (γιατί εκεί θα μας φτάσουν) και όχι ποιος θα θα μας βγάλει από το μπ@%ρδ^λο για να ηρεμήσει ο κ@λ@ς μας.

----------


## electron

Και το ρεύμα στο βουνό πάλι από δωρεές το πληρώνει η ΕΡΤ open;; Α ρε αθάνατε Λεβέντη καλά τα έλεγες και τα λες. Όλος ο πόνος κι ο καημός σε ότι έχει να κάνει με το και καλά δίκιο των εργαζομένων του δημοσίου. Στον ιδιωτικό τομέα που πάντα έκαναν ότι ήθελαν οι εργοδοσίες και εξακολουθούν να κάνουν με ακόμα πιο βάναυσο τρόπο, ούτε λόγος να γίνεται.

----------


## lepouras

γιατί Γιάννη έχουν και κανάλι ή ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό? δεν ξέρω. ρωτάω. δεν μιλάω τότε που κράτησαν κάποιους αναμεταδότες ανοιχτούς και κάποια κανάλια (πχ ερτ3) μιλάω για τώρα που άνοιξε η ερτ. εγώ νόμιζα ότι έχουν μόνο το σαιτ.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Πάντως το πρόγραμμα στο web tv μαρκάρεται καταλλήλως:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60656

----------


## moutoulos

Γιάννη εκτός απο eRadio (Web), ασφαλώς υπάρχει 
και ο ERT-Open 106.7 (Αθήνα).
ERTopen.jpg

----------


## lepouras

α οκ αυτό δεν το ξέρω. αν είναι έτσι τότε θα παίζουν σίγουρα και άλλα παιχνίδια.
κανονικά εφόσον ''δικαιώθηκαν'' το ράδιο κακός το έχουν. τα διάφορα web radio tv κλπ τα φτιάχνει ο καθένας από ένα πισι (εντάξει όχι τόσο εύκολα ) αλλά στα υπόλοιπα δεν μπορεί να μην υπάρχει διαπλοκή.

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Για την ΕΡΤ OPEN (Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε) και για όσες νέες ΕΡΤ μας φανερωθούν (πχ ΕΡΤ4, ΕΡΤ5, ΕΡΤ6, ΕΡΤ στρεϊτ, ΕΡΤ γκεϋ  κλπ) ότι είχα γράψει το '07 ακόμη και σήμερα συνεχίζει να ισχύει!!!  ήμουν βέβαιος  που το έγραψα και  το ξέθαψα από τα παλιά: 





> Η ΕΡΤ έγινε όπως η Λερναία Ύδρα με τον Ηρακλή και εξηγούμαι τι θέλω να πώ: Προσπαθούσε να κόψει ένα κεφάλι ο Ηρακλής και στη θέση του φύτρωναν άλλα εννέα, έτσι και εμείς προσπαθούμε να κόψουμε την ΕΡΤ από την ΔΕΗ και ξεπηδούνε άλλα εννέα που λέγονται Ψηφιακή τηςερτ!!! Και πρέπει να ταΐσεις και τα 9 τώρα!!



το βρήκα!!!

----------


## moutoulos

> ... ΕΡΤ στρεϊτ, ΕΡΤ γκεϋ  κλπ




ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ Να το δ'ω και αυτό:
ΕRΤ-STR  &  ERT-Gay


Βέβαια αντί για ΡαδιοΜέγαρο θα το λένε "Palace"
Gay.PNG

----------


## manolispentarakis

ωχ ωχ αντε γεια

----------

